# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Runelords 2E IC

## DrK

*Welcome to Sandpoint*



The square before the church quickly becomes crowded as locals and travelers arrive, and several merchant tents featuring food, clothes, local crafts, and souvenirs are there to meet them.

The turnout for the opening speeches is quite respectable, and the four keynote speakers each deliver short but well-received welcomes to the festival. Mayor Deverin's friendly attitude and excitement prove contagious as she welcomes visitors to town and jokes about how even Larz Rovanky, the local tanner (and notorious workaholic) managed to tear himself away from the tannery to attend, much to everyone's amusement (except Larz's). Sheriff Belor Hemlock brings the crowd down a bit with his dour mood, his reminder to be safe around the evening's bonfire, and his request for a moment of silence to remember those who lost their lives in the fire that claimed the town's previous church several years ago. The next speaker is scheduled to be local nobleman Lonjiku Kaijitsu, but a sudden illness has prevented him from attending the ceremony (this isn't something that surprises the locals, given Lonjiku's well-known dislike of frivolity and festivals). Sandpoint's own showman Cyrdak Drokkus is more than up to the challenge o fbringing the crowd's mood back up with his rousing anecdotes. He delivers a not-completely-irreverent recap ofthe long process the town went through to finance and construct the new cathedral. He throws in a bit of self-promotion at the end, as is his wont, inviting everyone to stop by the Sandpoint Theater the following evening to check out his new production of "The Harpy's Curse", revealing that the lead role of Avis era the harpy queen will be played by none other than the famous Magnimarian diva Allishanda! Finally, Father Zantus steps up to give a short speech thanking everyone for coming before declaring the Swallowtail Festival underway.

Numerous games and contests take place during the day, including sack races, games of hide-and-seek, weight-lifting challenges, balance beam contests, tug-of-war events, and the like. At noon, Father Zantus and his acolytes wheel a large covered wagon into the square, and after recounting the short parable of how Desna first fell to earth and was nursed back to health by a blind child whom she transformed into an immortal butterfly as a reward for her aid, they pull aside the wagon's cover, releasing the thousand children of Desna - a furious storm of swallowtail butterflies that swarm into the air in a spiraling riot of color to a great cheer from the crowd. Throughout the rest of the day, children futilely chase butterflies, never quite quick enough to catch them.

Lunch is provided free, at the expense of Sandpoint's taverns. Each brings its best dishes - curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead from Rusty Dragon, lobster chowder from Hagfish, peppercorn venison from White Deer, as well as various other stuff....

_Introduce yourself and describe what you're doing as you move towards the central square for a speech/ sermon from Father Zantus_

----------


## stack

Jon Green

A large man ambles through the crowd, staff in hand, stroking his beard as he smiles at children chasing butterflies. It was good to be back at the festival; though not a resident, Jon tried to make it to the festival when he could, such events providing pleasant markers for his wanderings. He plans to try his hand at a few competitions; he is strong and a fair wrestler, though only a decent amateur, not a serious competitor.

Having sampled the venison, Jon considers trying some of the other offerings, as refusing the tavern-keepers' hospitality would be rude. The food is also a fair bit more adventurous that his usual fare. Besides, large men have large appetites.

Maybe after the local priest finishes.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The lean and hungry-looking man stands in the back rows during the opening speeches, mostly bored except when Cyrdak Drokkus delivers his - the showman manages to get a laugh from Lysander, known in Sandpoint as a mercenary, guard, bouncer and in general as someone willing to use the sword at his side for coin. Few would call him likable and nice, since his arrival at Sandpoint he has mostly kept to himself and has almost no friends but in the years he got a reputation as reliable and discreet.

Free food.
That's why Lysander endured the words of the town's dignitaries and now he finally has the chance to grab a bite of the delicious salmon of the Rusty Dragon; there's however a queue and the mercenary groans, sharing his displeasure with the closest person - *Jon Green*.

*"Would've preferred less words and more food. At least old Kaijitsu had the decency to spare us his speech."*

People, however, start turning towards the local priest that clearly intends to deliver a sermon; Lysander sighs but doesn't say anything - even though he doesn't seem that interested in whatever Father Zantus will say, he's sensible enough to not upset the cleric's flock with his words.

----------


## Farmerbink

Lithe, but not skinny, Jannis has _finally_ taken to keeping his facial hair neat and the rest well trimmed.  He goes about his duties, helping to prepare the stage and participating in the release of the swallowtails- grinning widely at the antics of some of Sandpoint's youngest citizens.  Clapping alongside the kids, Jannis pretends to try to catch them himself for a few minutes, enjoying the simple contentment of community.  

He swaps jibes playfully with Ameiko Kaijitsu- wondering for the thousandth time how such a stick in the mud can have such an intriguing daughter, and lends a hand helping her position her cart and stall for the best traffic.  No man in sandpoint could both reliably and consistently avoid ogling Kaye Tesarani, and Jannis doesn't even begrudge Ameiko the elbow in his ribs when he loses grasp of their bantering.  "I probably deserved that, eh?" he chuckles, rubbing his head.  After nabbing a taste of the sauce simmering in her cart, he begs away, to partake in some of the challenges and games.

As the morning approaches afternoon, Jannis' stomach intrudes on his people-watching.  He retrieves a roast turkey leg and gnaws it happily, seated on a bench near the edge of the square.  Nothing too out of the ordinary catches his eye; the same locals that always participate are here, along with a few regular out-of-towners.  In particular, the burly Jon Green would stand out in any crowd, and the hawk faced mercenary in line beside him (of whom Jannis hasn't quite formed an opinion).  A couple times, he's sure he's caught a glimpse of the Gnomish brothers that came to town a few years back.  They're hard to spot for long, though; never sit still.

Finally, it seems Father Zantus is preparing to make the afternoon's keynote speech/sermon.  Dutifully, Jannis ducks away and dons an acolyte robe over his leathers.  He doesn't actually have to _do_ anything, thankfully, but is expected to stand nearby with the other acolytes, in case he needs anything.  Thus, he finds himself- a touch uncomfortably- waiting near the stage for... well, hopefully more food!

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej wasn't much for festivals, faires, or celebration, but he did know how to drink, and how to hold his alehouse swill, which is exactly what was in the tankard he had in his hands as the stuffed shirt leadership of Sandpoint made their grandiose speeches.  The swill was from the Fatman's Feedbag, the tavern he was supposed to meet his Sczarni contact at.  It was his third, one for breakfast with his crusty loaf, one after breakfast to wash down some cheap stew, and this, his third, while he wandered the streets, taking in the crowd.

Maybe it was the Feedbag's swill, or maybe it was a combination of the sun and the crisp autumn air, but Aeryn felt something of nostalgia flood his body while wandering the streets of Sandpoint, taking in the festival and the various games, the activites of the crowd and the excitement of children.  A couple children were looking at his staff with wide eyes, so, on a whim, he produced a vivid green apple from his sleeve, went to bit into it, and it evaporated into a puff of glitter and smoke, which he then blew towards them, so they could smell the scent of fresh, tart, apples.  Their laughs caught him off guard, so while the children's fathers all began to congregate at the tug of war, he distracted an ever growing crowd of children with simple prestidigitation, sleight of hand and the least of his magics. 

Setting his, now, empty tankard beside him, he began juggling small balls of blue green fire, that he would then toss towards a young urchin, only to have it evaporate into smoke.  The clink of a copper into his cup caught his attention, and he figured, what the hell, and began to put on a show for the children.

----------


## DrK

As the crowds mill and gather by the stage Father Zantus paces nervously just off the stage before Ameiko notices and with a kindly wave sends one of the serving lads across with a pair of stout wooden pitchers of "Jade ale" one of the local ones that she brews herself. The lad hands one to Father Zantus and the other to Jannis as he waits by the stage shifting uncomfortably in his "formal" robes. THe lad points back at Ameiko's cart piled high with trays of food and barrels of beer and Ameiko catches Janni's eye and offers a polite wave. 

Zantus looks to Janni again, *"Are you sure my boy that I should discuss the unpleasantness, it was a tough time. I know it meant we have the glorrious new building but I do feel sad thinking about old Tobyn. He was a stickler and strict eh, but didn't deserve what happened to him of poor Nualia.* He take sa deep draught of the ale and sighs, *"Aye, maybe just a brief mention bit focus on happier things eh? A new Queen down in Korvosa, rumours of more settlers heading this way or out to the old Azlant islands, its a good time to be be around eh?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Sandpoint locals will know about 5 years ago there was the _Unpleasantness_, a time when people had disturbing dreams, a lot of fights happened. Poor Lonjikous lost his wife to a suicide and Old Man Stoot "chopper" murdered some dozen women.. But also resulted in a fire that burned th old church down and killed Father Tobyn and is adopted daughter Nualia




In crowd by Jon and Lysander a few of the other village men nod in passing to the pair of them as they sip the frothy ale and enjoy the foods of the festival. *"Afternoon lads"* a deep voice says, and both see the hulking heavy set Ibor Thorn approaching (he and his business partner Banny Harker own the lumber mill). He nods to Lysander politely not knowing the guard well, but grins at Jon offering his hand. *"Enjoying the festival Jon? Done well this year ain't they. You seen Banny about or he chasing Katrine's skirts again? Aye well, Vin will have his hide if gets heard of it. You found any more big redwoods? I be hearing of more hulls wanting to be laid for the Pathfinder Society exploration of ole' Azlant islands so there's a good price for 'em.."*

--------

Alexej soon found himself at the centre of a growing crowd as a dozen children began cheering him on, vying and fighting to try and catch the coloured balls of light as their grinning parents watched on. It wasn't only the children though that watched Alexej, a stunning young woman with bright red hair and bright eyes that promised something also watched, winking at him as he caught her eye... Maybe being sent to this small flyspeck fishing village woulnd't be so bad after alll...


----------

As the children cheerd and played he barely notice the child at the back, though one smaller and scrawnier than may oft he others with a filthy sack cloth hooded cloak. He did notice however when the hood was thrown back revealing a green face with long ears, a mouth full of teeth and hate filled little yellow eyes! Even as the goblin reveals himself and drives a knife into one of the watching villagers there's pandemonium from other points in the square and above the growing screams a son can be heard.....

 ---------

By the stage the men (Lysander, Jon and Ibor) watch as Zantus chats to Jassin, oneof the priests, before there is howl of a dog in pain and screams from the crowd. Behind you a dogs manages to stagger three paces forward, blood pouring from a jagged gash in its throat before with a weak bark it collapses dead and three green skinned small creatures cackle manically as they run towards Ameiko and her wagon, bloodied little cleavers raised! Behind them another goblin with a long whip and the skull of a raven tied to its head breaks into a crude song

Goblins chew and goblins bite.
Goblins cut and goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
goblins eat and take by force!

Goblins race and goblins jump
goblins slash and goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
goblins here and you be dead!

Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
we be goblins! you be food!

Goblins scream and Goblins cry
Goblins will surely die
Goblins run and goblins hide
Goblins will take my sword in the side
Goblins stink and goblins smell
Goblins will go to hell

Wring their necks pull their hair
Throw them down the big long stairs
Kick the goblins in the nuts
Bleed them with our weapon cuts
Poke the goblins in the eye
Then they will surely die ....


_OOC

For Alexej there is a goblin in amongst the children he was entertaining
For Lysander, Jon, Jarrin there are 3 goblins and a singing one ~20ft away about to attack Amieko

Players have the initiative

_

----------


## Farmerbink

"Oy!  To arms!  Goblins in the square!"  Jannis bellows the warning as loud as he can manage, hoping to be heard at least by the people near the stage.  _"Ameiko!"_ he shouts, as he scrambles out of his blasted formals.  Fortunately, they're loose enough to wear his leathers underneath, and he's kept his bow on hand.  Without waiting for anyone else to take up the call, he grabs his bow and takes aim at the Goblin stalking his... _friend._

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

One action to remove the formal robe
one action to draw the bow
one action to fire at the Goblin stalking Ameiko:
(1d20+5)[*12*] 
(1d8)[*8*] damage - doubled, then plus (1d10)[*3*] in the event of a crit success

----------


## stack

Jon cut off his conversation with a start as the goblins revealed themselves. Cursing silently, he begins chanting, electricity dancing up and down his staff. The charge builds, then leaps toward two of the goblins as Jon moves closer to assist Ameiko.

*Spoiler*
Show

actions 1 and 2: electric arc on the two goblins closest to Ameiko, range is 30. Basic reflex DC 16 vs (1d4+4)[*8*] electricity

Action 3: stride toward Ameiko 25 feet

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"What the..."*

More dumbfounded than scared, Lysander draws his sword and gazes his surroundings looking for threats - a goblin is about to attack Ameiko but Jannis and Jon are going to her rescue and besides he has other problems, like the goblins trying to attack him.
He quickly engages his opponents, sword in one hand and the other hand moving and shoving and grabbing so that his enemies will have troubles defending themselves - the mercenary fights dirty, a quick kill the only mercy he's willing to show.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show


Action 1 - Draws the Bastard Sword
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+9)[*10*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*] If the attack hits, the target is flatfooted until start of next turn or if it's out of reach of my hand
Action 3 - Strike (1d20+4)[*15*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] Against the same target of the first attack if still alive, otherwise to the next closest goblin

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield (10 Minutes).
*Conditions:*  None.

The fiery haired woman brought a smile to his lips, and certain thoughts nearly interrupted his concentration.  However, he had a purpose in town, the Sczarni needed him to reach out to Vhiski.  He sent a burst of light and sweet scented smoke in her direction, scattering in a shower of red and orange sparks and then braced his thoughts.  He focused his concentrating, mindfully ignoring the red-headed temptation, for the time, and scanning the crowd to determine if his contact was among them.

It was at that point he heard the goblin-chant, and noticed the horrific smile of the hooded figure at the rear of the crowd, a goblin, his hands under his cloak producing some notched and rust edged cleaver, more than capable of slitting a throat in a shower of blood.  His left hand enacted a series of intricate motions, weaving threads of power into an arcane ward, and as he did so the illusiory magics ceased.  He then spoke a series of words in ancient Thassilonian, channeling arcane power into a weave that allowed him to produce a small fist sized ball of flame in his palm.  He threw it forward, streaking towards the goblin raider, while he shouted to the crowd, this time, in common, *"Sandpoint is under attack!  GOBLINS!"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Action 1: Cast Shield.  Action 2&3: Cast Produce Flame against the Goblin.  Attack check vs AC, (1d20+7)[*27*], if successful, (1d4+4)[*6*], doubled with an additional (1d4)[*3*] persistant fire damage if the attack is a critical success.  If I am hit in combat, I will use the Shield Block reaction to block the attack with the magic ward (Hardness 5).

----------


## 10mac

Rasxim Warcryntover
CN Gnome Rogue, Level 1,
*HP* 18/18, *Speed* 25f, *AC* 17, *Class DC* 17
*Fort* 5, *Ref* 9, *Will* 5, Perc 5
*Shortsword* +7 (1d6+4 P) Group Swords, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S
*Dagger* +7 (1d4+4 P) group Knife, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S, thrown 10f
*Hand Crossbow* +7 (1d6 P) group Bow
Abilities *Str* 8, *Dex* 18, *Con* 14, *Int* 12, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 16
*Conditions*: none
*Cantrip*: Guidance

Rasxim was wondering in the crowd, enjoing the happy chaos in the festival.
Excited by the games and the crowds and slightly bored by the innumerable speeches he would have to take Rasxim was in the center of the square with his twin Kash when all of a sudden delirium broke out.
His low height did not allow him to immediately understand what was happening. However, he could distinctly hear a man shout: "*Sandpoint is under attack! GOBLINS!*"

Goblins? They would ruin the party, he was sure.
*"Hey Kash, let's mess up a little and teach these beasts a lesson!"*

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Action 1: move to the nearest Goblin.
Action 2: Acrobatics check to use Tumble Behind Class feat [roll0]
Action 3: Attack with shortwsord (enemy flat-footed if previous check successfull): [roll1]  damage [roll2] + [roll3] if enemy flat-footed

----------


## Selion

Kash- Gnome Alchemist
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2348282


The little gnome stands still in the back of the crowd, 
looking around in search of anything that would distinguish this particular festival from any other festival he has already seen, 
and finding with discomfort nothing appealing.
His skin and his hair are of a gray, faint color, quite unusual in respect of the typical descendant of the first world, but he knows it's not due to an early bleaching,
because he does EVERYTHING to keep boredom at bay.
A white little rat, clearly domesticated, hides between his legs, its fur soft and clean makes it half cute half disgusting: a charming rat, but still a rat.

When the goblins come laughing and singing  it's almost as his wishes has been fulfilled

*Time to earn a name in this hole, brother*

He charges his crossbow with a poison dipped bolt, the same poison he used just a few days before, pleasantly surprised he would have a second humanoid test in such a short time

*Spoiler: Reagents Allocation*
Show


4 batches - 8 giant centipede venom
1 batch - 2 blight bombs
1 batch - 2 acid flasks

Familiar abilities
extra reagents
share senses





*Spoiler: OCC Actions*
Show



Action 1: move to reach short range with a unengaged goblin
Action 2: charge the crossbow
Action 3: attack (1d20+5)[*12*], id successful  damage (1d8)[*5*] + venom damage (1d6)[*3*]  (CD 17 Fortitude)  

Giant Centipede Venom: Saving Throw DC 17 Fortitude; Maximum Duration 6 rounds; Stage 1 1d6 poison damage (1 round); Stage 2 1d8 poison damage and flat-footed (1 round); Stage 3 1d12 poison damage, clumsy 1, and flat-footed (1 round)

----------


## DrK

In the cathedral grounds pandemonium breaks outas there suddenly seems to be evil little goblins everywhere stabbing and slashing at people, chopping at the dogs and trying to grab trays of poached fish or racks of marinated spicy ribs. Screams and chaos erupt as townspeople run everywhere knocking each other over and turning over the colourful stalls. By the stage one of the burly men trips and falls smashing two of the cages of additional butterflies and there is a sudden swirl of purple wings spiraling in the chaos.

By the children Alexej shows how effective a mage he is as the defensive magics are summoned before he throws fire at the goblin about to stab a small boy. The goblin barely has time to squeal before with a faint sizzling sound its reduced to ash, only its belt buckle and charred dog chopped dropping to the ground! 

Nearer the stage and Ameiko's cart with her flag proclaiming her Rusty Dragon ale as the beast the three goblins rush at her and the men! Jannis throws of his heavy vestment but the jostling crowd and sudden swirl of butterflies distracts him and the arrow goes wide thudding into the cart wheel. Even as that happens the two nearest to Ameiko are hit by a sizzling bolt of lightning that reverberates between them, their ears stand up on end and then both fall down, still smoking. Lysander engages the 3rd of the little critters, raising his shield there is a clang as the little creature bangs into it and his first blow goes wide before the creature is cut down by a solid blow to the head.

Even as the Warchanter sings his song, cracking his whip another 3 goblins surge out beside him, two clutching burning torches and savage grins. The  pair of gnomes in the middle oft he square move to engage them Rasxim vaulting over the nearest one and driving his blade into the back of the goblin's head. His brother levels a crossbow smeared with poison and launches it but he is jostled by panicked villagers and the bolt goes wide.

The warchanter howls out his goblin song, the strident tones effecting his allies and stinging the ears of the gnomes. The two torch wielding goblins both attacking the gnomes, ne swinging the flaming torch repeatedly at Rasxim, the other running to Kash before breathing on his troch and engulfing the gnome in a great sheet of flames. By Ameiko's stall another two goblins leap from the crowds, one attacking Jon, the other Lysander....

*Spoiler: Goblins*
Show



Warchanter:
* Inspire courage +1 status to goblins atk/dam/fear
* Goblin song (1d20+7)[*10*] performance Vs Kash/Rasxim Will DC or take -1 will saves and perception
* Stride to close on Rasxim

Pyro 1
* stride to Rasxim
** attack twice torch (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d4+2)[*5*] the +1 is fire (1d20+3)[*7*] dam (1d4+2)[*6*] the +1 is fire

Pyro 2
* Stride to within 10ft of Kash
** Burning hands (2d6)[*2*] Fire  - Reflex DC16 for half 

Goblin 1
* stride to Jon
** Attacks with dogslicer (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d6+1)[*4*] (1d20+3)[*18*] dam (1d6+1)[*7*] 

Goblin 2
* stride to Lysander
** Attacks with dogslicer (1d20+8)[*28*] dam (1d6+1)[*6*] (1d20+3)[*6*] dam (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Selion

Kash- Gnome Alchemist
Active Status 
Goblin Song: -1 Will Saves and Perception


*Spoiler:  Saving Throws Results*
Show


Will (1d20+3)[*5*]
Reflex (1d20+5)[*12*]



*That's very brave of you coming this near*

He takes the crossbow aside, searching with the other hand something in his pouches.
He reaches out for a little paper sphere , lights a fuse and throws the bomb in the goblin's general direction.
This is a thing he had never tried on a living subject.
One would expect a big explosion, instead a cloud of violet gas erupts violently from the object.

*Spoiler: Reagents Allocation*
Show


4 batches - 6/8 giant centipede venom
1 batch - 1/2 blight bombs
1 batch - 2 acid flasks

Familiar abilities
extra reagents
share senses






*Spoiler: OCC Actions*
Show



Action 1: (Quick Bomber) attack with a blight bomb pyro2 (1d20+5)[*19*] if successful (1d6)[*1*] poison damage + (1d4)[*2*]  persistent poison damage +1 splash damage (5 feet)
Action 2: reload the crossbow with giant centipede venom
Action 3: stride away from the goblin

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis grimaces as he watches his shot go wide, followed immediately by surprise, relief, and an appreciative glance for the grand red-haired man.  It seems like they lock eyes for a heartbeat, and he mouths "thank you" before diverting his attention back to the various risks at hand.  

In the immediate sense, Jannis has some trouble making out the warchanter, though he can certainly hear the little blighter.  At the foot of the stage, he climbs on top.  From his new vantage point, he sights down an arrow, looking over the crowd for the "singing" Goblin. 

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

I figure it's at least one action, maybe two, to climb on the stage.  In either case, hopefully there's an action left for shooting the Goblin.
(1d20+5)[*14*] attack
(1d8)[*6*] damage + (1d10)[*2*] if critical success

----------


## stack

Jon grunts as his duck away from the first blow exposes him to the backswing. He chants another spell, this time sending a glimmer of light along his oaken staff, swinging the newly enchanted weapon at his attacker.*Spoiler*
Show

1&2: Shillelagh (staff is now +1 striking)
3. Strike goblin (1d20+7)[*16*] for (2d6+3)[*10*]

(no action to change handedness this round for more damage  :Small Frown: )

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 15\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Even though Lysander fells one of the goblins, another one springs forwards and gives the mercenary a good one in the unprotected leg; howling because of the sudden pain, he steps back a little and swings the sword, a downward cut aimed at the huge head of the goblin and pressing the assault to clear a path towards the warchanter.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show


Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+9)[*18*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+4)[*20*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*]
Action 3 - Strike (1d20-1)[*18*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*]

If Lysander kills the goblin with any of these attacks, his remaning actions are Stride towards the warchanter and Strike, if possible

----------


## 10mac

Rasxim Warcryntover
CN Gnome Rogue, Level 1,
*HP* 18/18, *Speed* 25f, *AC* 17, *Class DC* 17
*Fort* 5, *Ref* 9, *Will* 5, Perc 5
*Shortsword* +7 (1d6+4 P) Group Swords, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S
*Dagger* +7 (1d4+4 P) group Knife, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S, thrown 10f
*Hand Crossbow* +7 (1d6 P) group Bow
Abilities *Str* 8, *Dex* 18, *Con* 14, *Int* 12, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 16
*Conditions*: none
*Cantrip*: Guidance

After sinking his sowrd to the head of the first goblin letting him dropping to the ground, Rasxim succeeds avoiding the torches attaccks of the other green creature fronting him. 

*"Yaaay, what a nice fire, I like his colour!"*
While saying theese words Rasxim makes another acrobatic movement in order to place himself on the side of the goblin lowering his defences, and attacking him two times with his sword.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Action 1: Acrobatics check to use Tumble Behind Class feat (1d20+7)[*18*]
Action 2: Attack with shortwsord: (1d20+7)[*23*]  damage (1d6+4)[*7*] + (1d6)[*6*] if enemy flat-footed
Action 3: Attack with shortwsord: (1d20+3)[*13*]  damage (1d6+4)[*7*] + (1d6)[*2*] if enemy flat-footed

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield (10 Minutes).
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej moved quickly after the arcane fire immolated the goblin raider, he observed another group of similarly clad goblins attacking the crowd.  They seemed to be led by some sort of commander, a goblin singing their praises, inspiring them to further heights of violence and aggression.  Seeing two goblins close to the larger warchanter spew fire towards the onlookers, Alexej hissed under his breath, *"So you like fire you piece of gutter filth!"*  And with that, he, again, moved his fingers through a complex arcane pattern, holding the weave of astral threads clear in his minds eye, his hand arced back and then slammed forward, a ball of fire streaking towards the chanter in an attempt to remove the threat, and the raider's co-ordination.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Action 1: Stride towards the stage and goblins of opportunity.  Action 2&3: Cast Produce Flame against the Warchanter.  Attack check vs AC, (1d20+7)[*11*], if successful, (1d4+4)[*6*], doubled with an additional (1d4)[*3*] persistent fire damage if the attack is a critical success.  If I am hit in combat, I will use the Shield Block reaction to block the attack with the magic ward (Hardness 5).

----------


## DrK

With some skill and daring the heroes put the goblins to the sword (or staff/bow/shiv in the back...). Jon enhances his staff that grows thick knobbled ridges and then handily crushes the goblin that had dared to attack him. Beside him Lysander hacks the goblin that had attacked him near in half before rolling over the cart and stabbing the warchanter deep in the side, the song ending in a pathetic mewling howl... one ended second later as Jannis's arows strikes home silencing the small beast once and for all. 

The two flame wielding ones don't last much longer either as Rasxim vaults off a handy barrel and neatly guts the goblin from behind. Nearby his brother shots the last of the goblins with a poisoned bolt, the goblin howling with the hissing poison burning it before running away its eyes closed in pain - and running directly into the wall of a house, the crack of its skull distinct over the screams in the square.

As the chaos reigns Father Zantus runs over to the middle. "My friends. Praise Desna you were all here to stop this menace. Are you any of injured, my acolytes and I can tend to any wounds." 

Even as he speaks more screams and shouts and a high pitched screeching like a cross between  a rat ad dog and the barking of a real dog can be heard from the main gate to the North

----------


## stack

"My wounds will keep." Jon answers over his shoulder as he heads toward the sounds.*Spoiler*
Show

move up to 3 actions, depending on distance, if actions remain they depend on situation.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 15\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> As the chaos reigns Father Zantus runs over to the middle. "My friends. Praise Desna you were all here to stop this menace. Are you any of injured, my acolytes and I can tend to any wounds."


Even though the mercenary can well hear the sounds of battle coming from up north and clearly sees Jon running to help the defenders at the Gate, he's in no rush and jumps at the opportunity of being healed by Father Zantus - Lysander may pray to Calistria, but Desna is good enough when you're bleeding. 

*"One of these nitwits got me in the leg, I would appreciate if any of you could patch me up."* a pained smile, hand pointing at the gash in the leg *"And I guess it's not over still. Hope I won't be needing your services again this day, Father."*

----------


## Farmerbink

This time his efforts are rewarded, and at least one hostile voice goes silent.  

As Father Zantus approaches, Jannis quickly lowers his head respectfully.  "With your blessing, I will give chase as well, Father.  There may be more injured by the gate."

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

I assume Father Zantus will give Jannis permission to go with the rest of the group.  Three stride actions, unless two puts him in line of sight to a Goblin or one of their nasty dogs.  If possible, attack with the bow:
(1d20+5)[*16*] attack
(1d8)[*6*] damage  and deadly: (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Selion

Kash- Gnome Alchemist
Active Status 
Goblin Song: -1 Will Saves and Perception


*
It's just a little burn, but what if a little burn could be a hindrance?
I need to fight these goblins, for Sandpoint and for SCIENCE, and I must do it in top condition, so hurry, heal me!
*



*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


if still in combat mode
1)load the crossbow with a  poisonous bolt
2)move
3)move



*Spoiler: Reagents Allocation*
Show


4 batches - 6/8 giant centipede venom
1 batch - 1/2 blight bombs
1 batch - 2 acid flasks

Familiar abilities
extra reagents
share senses

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield (10 Minutes).
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej shouted over the din, *"FATHER ZANTUS!  I've some families, and their children here, keep them safe.  They are Sandpoint's future."*  He looked at the odd assortment of defenders, acknowledging those few he knew with a curt nod, he seemed about to speak then the screams and braying of dogs caught his ear.

*"Shall we then?  Once more into the breach?!?"*  And as he spoke he moved towards the sound of chaos, his fingers beginning to glow with arcane fire.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  If a single stride will bring me into position, I will use Burning Hands to damage the largest cluster of goblins, or Produce flame to damage a single target, if a cone would also damage innocents or party members.  Otherwise I will keep moving towards the sounds of combat, let me know and I will roll in OOC.

----------


## 10mac

Rasxim listened to the noises from the gate and addressed his brother Kash:

*"Hey kash let's go! Let's not waste time chatting that the action continues!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Rasxim waits for his brother to be healed and then runs with him to the gate

----------


## DrK

Father Zantus motions and Alexis, a lovely friendly acolyte of Densa with long flowing blonde hair tied with purple ribbons runs forwards and offers healing to Kash and Lysander. A furrowed brow briefly as she concentrates on the wounds, and a muttered "Hmm, sorry, it felt harder than normal. Normally the Goddess does not resist our prayers to heal"

_OOC: She does a 3 action heal to heal 8 hit points to everyone within 30ft_

Zantus nods to Jannis, *"Go with Goddess"*. The last word a bit more strained as there is sounds of shouting and panic from the North Gate and you can hear the sounds of fighting and trouble. Even as Kash and Lysander are healed Jon, Jannis and Alexej sprint towards the gate. they get to the gate moments ahead of the others and are there just in time to hear the high pitched scream of a horse that collapses spraying blood as a savage looking goblin riding a mangy looking giant rat dog with 3 more savage goblins running behind it.


The goblins howl with glee as they advance upon a noble looking man in bloodied and ragged blue courtiers clothes who is backed up against the walls as the gobline dog advances towards him menacingly. See you the heroes racing towards the gate as his potential saviour he shouts in a high pitched squeal "Kill it, save me from that mangy beast. it killed my horse!"

_OOC

Jannis, Jon and Alexej are ~40ft from the advancing goblins (20ft from the gate where Aldern is)

Lysander, Kash and Rasxim are 1 full turn of running from the gate

_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> Father Zantus motions and Alexis, a lovely friendly acolyte of Desna with long flowing blonde hair tied with purple ribbons runs forwards and offers healing to Kash and Lysander. A furrowed brow briefly as she concentrates on the wounds, and a muttered "Hmm, sorry, it felt harder than normal. Normally the Goddess does not resist our prayers to heal"


Alexis' words leave Lysander even more jaded than usual - Sandpoint is not his hometown, he has no friends here and still he's shedding his own blood to defend it even though no one will pay him but it seems for Desna is not enough, as always it's never enough. The mercenary tightens the grip on his sword and looks north, where the fight still rages on; then he sighs and gives Alexis a crooked smile *"No worries, it's a weird day overall."* and starts running towards the gate, anger in his eyes and a need to unleash his rage on the first goblin he sees.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Lysander just runs towards the fight.

----------


## stack

Jon closes, moving toward the man, getting within spell range and positioning himself to interpose between the nobleman and his attackers momentarily. Lighting again leaps out, striking the rider and mount.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride 25 ft towards the noble
2 & 3: Electric arc (1d4+3)[*4*] Basic Reflex DC 16

12/19 HP, 17 AC

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield (10 Minutes).
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej moved hastily forwards, looking with disdain to the cowering noble.  *"Stay down, m'lord,"* he sneered as he drew his hands up, spreading his fingers, his thumbs touching to create the semblance a fan.  *"Let's send these slagging bastards to hell."*

And with an incantation in ancient Thessaloniki a gout of flames sprouted from his outstretched hands rolling over the goblin raiders.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:* 
A single stride, 25 ft, should bring me to the nobleman.  Then I will cast Burning Hands, a 15' cone catching as many goblins as possible, for (2d6)[*8*] fire damage, Reflex Save, DC 17.

----------


## 10mac

Rasxim Warcryntover
CN Gnome Rogue, Level 1,
*HP* 18/18, *Speed* 25f, *AC* 17, *Class DC* 17
*Fort* 5, *Ref* 9, *Will* 5, Perc 5
*Shortsword* +7 (1d6+4 P) Group Swords, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S
*Dagger* +7 (1d4+4 P) group Knife, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S, thrown 10f
*Hand Crossbow* +7 (1d6 P) group Bow
Abilities *Str* 8, *Dex* 18, *Con* 14, *Int* 12, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 16
*Conditions*: none
*Cantrip*: Guidance


Rasxim hears to the sounds of battle and suddenly apostrophes his brother:
*"Come on Kash! Hurry up oterhwise we will loose all the funny moments! Let's go killing goblins!"*
Rasxim pulls his brother away and runs toward the gate.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Rasxim runs toward the gate.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis scowls as the horse falls.  He's seen more than a few animals die over the years, but it's always been controlled; quick and painless, makes it easier on the animals and easier on the people.  He doesn't need the nobleman's instruction to raise his bow and sight down the arrow at the offending Goblins.  "Lord Erastil, lay your hands on this community.  We bleed this day."

Jannis lets out a low, steady breath, stares at the mounted Goblin, and releases his arrow.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 4*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 0/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

Cast Bless, granting +1 to-hit for me, and anyone within 5'.  Could be no one else, since I want to maintain 30'+ for the longbow.

Attack the mounted Goblin, counting the +1 from bless.
(1d20+6)[*9*] attack
(1d8)[*2*] damage.  If critical success, double and add (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

With people in danger the (in some cases reluctant) heroes leap into action. Even as the goblin commando atop his savage looking goblin dog races towards poor lord Foxglove the heroes arrive. Jon interposes himself between the noble and the angry goblin commando summoning lightning that  crackles between the dog and its rider before a vast gout of flame engulfs both beast and rider. Both emerge from the cloud of flame burned and screaming, two other goblins who were nearby both collapsing as burned green and black piles of goo. Jannis summonsthe Gods' blessings on the heroes but his arrows go wild even as as the pair of gnomes and Lysander race to the gate...

The last goblin screams in rage at the mage and jumps towards him, small dog chopper whistling towards Alexej. The mounted creature, still traling smoke barrels towards Jannis, dog and rider chopping at the brave priest. Behind Foxglove shouts "Protect me, please save me from these green demons!" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Goblin stride and attack Alexej (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d6)[*1*] attack(1d20+4)[*15*] dam (1d6)[*4*]

Goblin Commando and burned goblin dog
- power attack Jon (1d20+4)[*11*] dam (2d6+2)[*8*]

Goblin dog jaws (1d20+9)[*17*] dam (1d6+2)[*5*] (1d20+4)[*24*] dam (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander runs towards the goblin rider, screaming out of his lungs with thunderous rage; sword wielded with both hands, he tries to chop both goblin and mount with a powerful overhead. He doesn't seem to notice Aldern Foxglove and his cries for help, the murderous gaze of the mercenary trained on the goblin.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show


Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+9)[*11*] Damage (1d12+4)[*13*]
Action 3 - Strike (1d20+4)[*11*] Damage (1d12+4)[*11*]

Lysander attacks first the goblin, if he manages to kill it with the first attack the second one is for the mount.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis stays put, half ignoring, half preparing for the charging Goblin.  "Stag God, protect me!"

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 5*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 0/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

Maintain Bless and extend range to 10' with 1 action.
Cast Shield on self with one action, 

Attack the mounted Goblin, counting the +1 from bless.
(1d20+6)[*18*] attack
(1d8)[*1*] damage.  If critical success, double and add (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## stack

Jon falls to the ground, bleeding.*Spoiler*
Show

dying 1 2, since it was a crit
recovery check (flat check with DC equal to 10+dying level) (1d20)[*14*]

(I just wanted to show off the death and dying rules to everyone  :Small Tongue: )

*result* success, dying value decreased by 1 (to 01). No longer dying, now unconscious. Also wounded 1.*Spoiler: Unconscious*
Show

Youre sleeping, or youve been knocked out. You cant act. You take a 4 status penalty to AC, Perception, and Reflex saves, and you have the blinded and flat-footed conditions. When you gain this condition, you fall prone and drop items you are wielding or holding unless the effect states otherwise or the GM determines youre in a position in which you wouldnt.

If youre unconscious because youre dying, you cant wake up while you have 0 Hit Points. If you are restored to 1 Hit Point or more via healing, you lose the dying and unconscious conditions and can act normally on your next turn.

If you are unconscious and at 0 Hit Points, but not dying, you naturally return to 1 Hit Point and awaken after sufficient time passes. The GM determines how long you remain unconscious, from a minimum of 10 minutes to several hours. If you receive healing during this time, you lose the unconscious condition and can act normally on your next turn.

If youre unconscious and have more than 1 Hit Point (typically because you are asleep or unconscious due to an effect), you wake up in one of the following ways. Each causes you to lose the unconscious condition.

    You take damage, provided the damage doesnt reduce you to 0 Hit Points. If the damage reduces you to 0 Hit Points, you remain unconscious and gain the dying condition as normal.
    You receive healing, other than the natural healing you get from resting.
    Someone shakes you awake with an Interact action.
    Theres loud noise going on around youthough this isnt automatic. At the start of your turn, you automatically attempt a Perception check against the noises DC (or the lowest DC if there is more than one noise), waking up if you succeed. If creatures are attempting to stay quiet around you, this Perception check uses their Stealth DCs. Some magical effects make you sleep so deeply that they dont allow you to attempt this Perception check.
    If you are simply asleep, the GM decides you wake up either because you have had a restful nights sleep or something disrupted that rest.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield (10 minutes).
*Conditions:*  None.

The goblin's wild swing would have impacted with Alexej's shoulder was deflected by the arcane ward, flaring an eerie blue-white as it deflected the blow.  The lean mercenary was suddenly at his side, swinging savagely at his attacker.  He watched as the mounted goblin charged the large beared man, his mount snapping wildly and savaging Jon's midsection, the large man fell, his thick oaken staff rolling from his fingers.

Alexej moved quickly to his side, his hand moving in a familiar arcane pattern, as he muttered in an ancient arcane tongue.  A small globule of fire stood suspended in his hand, as he threw it towards the commander's mount, hoping to set it alight and cause it to throw it's rider.  *"Burn filth!  BURN!"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Action 1: Stride to Jon's unconscious form.  Action 2&3: Cast Produce Flame against the Commander's Mount. Attack check vs AC, (1d20+7)[*18*], if successful, (1d4+4)[*5*], doubled with an additional (1d4)[*4*] persistant fire damage if the attack is a critical success. If I am hit in combat, I will use the Shield Block reaction to block the attack with the magic ward (Hardness 5).

----------


## 10mac

Rasxim Warcryntover
CN Gnome Rogue, Level 1,
*HP* 18/18, *Speed* 25f, *AC* 17, *Class DC* 17
*Fort* 5, *Ref* 9, *Will* 5, Perc 5
*Shortsword* +7 (1d6+4 P) Group Swords, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S
*Dagger* +7 (1d4+4 P) group Knife, Agile, Finesse, Versatile S, thrown 10f
*Hand Crossbow* +7 (1d6 P) group Bow
Abilities *Str* 8, *Dex* 18, *Con* 14, *Int* 12, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 16
*Conditions*: none
*Cantrip*: Guidance

Rasxim soon proactively approaches to the battle, relying on his tactics to gain advantage with respect to his enemies.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Action 1: move to the nearest Goblin, positioning in a manner to flank him with one of the other heroes defending the gate (if needed Acrobatics check to make a Tumble Through action: (1d20+7)[*16*])
Action 2: Attack with shortwsord (enemy flat-footed if succesfully flanking positioned): (1d20+7)[*21*]  damage (1d6+4)[*8*] + (1d6)[*5*] if enemy flat-footed
Action 3: Attack with shortwsord (enemy flat-footed if previous check successfull): (1d20+7)[*27*]  damage (1d6+4)[*9*] + (1d6)[*3*] if enemy flat-footed

----------


## Selion

Kash- Gnome Alchemist
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2348282

*No trouble brother, this is fun*

*Spoiler: OCC Actions*
Show



Action 1: attack with the crossbow the goblin on Alexej (1d20+5)[*15*], damage (1d8)[*3*] + (1d6)[*1*] Poison (DC 17 fort)
Action 2: reload 
Action 3: attack with the crossbow the goblin on Alexej (1d20+5)[*25*], damage (1d8)[*2*] + (1d6)[*4*] Poison (DC 17 fort)

It the target is killed with attack 1 the second one is on the goblin dog on Jannis

Giant Centipede Venom: Saving Throw DC 17 Fortitude; Maximum Duration 6 rounds; Stage 1 1d6 poison damage (1 round); Stage 2 1d8 poison damage and flat-footed (1 round); Stage 3 1d12 poison damage, clumsy 1, and flat-footed (1 round)

----------


## DrK

The fighting by the gate hangs in the balance for a second as Jon falls and the smoking goblin and his mount loom above the fallen druid. Then the rest of the pary arrive in a  flurry of attacks. Jannis launches an arrow catching the goblin in the shoulder before the goblin is thrown clear as the wounded goblin dog is consumed in a pillar of fire once more from Alexej.

Even as that happens Lysander and Rasxim spring into action. The goblin though is nimble, quick, and to Lysander's surprise quite skilled as it dodges his first blow then solidly parries the second! But it distracts him for a second as the gnome rolls behind it and with a deft flick of his wrist reaches around and casually slits its throat, a momentary look of sadness on  its face as the unfairness of the duel! 

the last goblin looks to run for a second before Kash's bolts thud into its side. It makes it three steps before the poison overcomes its system and it drops foaming to the rough muddy path....

as the last of the goblin's by the gat falls, you can hear the shouts and screams from within the town to turning to shouts and cheers and a in the distance you can see small shapes fleeing towards the woods around the town. It would appear that, at least for the time being, the raid is over! The nobleman looks at you, his eyes focusing on Alexej most of all. "My lord Magister, you were most impressive, you and your.... he pauses looking for a suitable  description, "companions. My thanks, I am lord Foxglove, you must have heard of me... Thanks be to the Gods, and Desna, but those beasts did kill my horse! Finest Taldan stock no less."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Even though the mercenary isn't the one that strikes the killing blow, watching the goblin die puts a satisfied grin on his face; now that the fights seems to be over, Lysander relaxes a bit and appreciatively nods to Raxsim and looks dismissively to Jon, slowly shaking his head *"Saw lots of fellows like this one - they believe themselves to be invincible, don't pace themselves and get shanked; should've accepted Zantus' help."* then turns towards Jannis *"Guess he's all yours - he could still be alive, otherwise you might put a good word with Desna."* and said that, he does what most soldiers do after a battle - he starts looting the corpses of the fallen enemies, trying to find anything valuable. Foxglove's words do not seem to move him much, he even scoffs and shakes his head *"Better your horse than you. And the big fellow there was gutted by the little pests, kinda feel you should consider yourself lucky to having lost just your ride."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lysander starts looting, it matters little if he finds anything - it's just to show others that he's motivated by greed

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis dashes forward, emotions mixing in the wake of a well-aimed shot and a potential death among the people of Sandpoint.  "Hang on, man!  I've got you!"  He begins thinking through the incantations before he arrives, falling quickly to his knees beside Jon's bleeding form.  He quickly folds one hand over the other over the wound rapidly spilling blood into the dirt.  "Old Deadeye, let your light flow through me!  Staunch his wound!  Bind him with your warmth and return him to us, whole and hale!"  

He closes his eyes, pressing down tightly to stymie the blood flow, and raises his head towards the heavens.  *Spoiler: Heal*
Show

using 3 actions to cast heal- everyone within 30 feet gets (1d10+8)[*18*] HP


As Jon's breathing stabilizes, Jannis exhales in relief.  "Praise be.  He'll live."  He looks around the rest of the group, carefully noting that everyone seems largely uninjured after casting his spell.

Only then does Jannis address Lord Foxglove.  "I'm glad you're safe also.  Did you happen to see where they came from?  Truly, you must be lucky or blessed to have survived on your own against so many.  The loss of your mount is unfortunate, surely."  He nods stoically, offering a hand in greeting, should the man care to take it.  

He suddenly glances back towards the square as the sounds become less "oh no" and more "thank the gods!"  "That's a relief.  I had better head back and see if there are any other wounded to tend."

----------


## DrK

As the battle ends and Jannis's powerful pulse of healing washes over Jon and the others healing all their wounds you are soon joined by the strict looking Sheriff Hemlock along with 4 other members of the militia, all with various long pointed weapons. The tough looking sheriff looks at the carnage and grins, "Aye, well, you've saved me some trouble here. My thanks, thanks from the whole village for your service."



He pauses, posting the militia to guard and keep watch and nods to you all. "Please come to the Hagfish, we can toast victory." The invitation seems genuine and he has seen action in the raid if his green blood splattered axe and armour is to be believed. 

Lord Foxglove, pauses and interrupts "Pish Sheriff, the Hagfish, I wouldn't drink that swill. I am at the Rusty Dragon, these fine people saved my life and only the finest will do for them. " He grins and gestures to the distant roof of the Rusty Dragon. 

_OOC
Your choice of pub

_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> The tough looking sheriff looks at the carnage and grins, "Aye, well, you've saved me some trouble here. My thanks, thanks from the whole village for your service."


*"Pfff, nothing. Seems the green vermins had little interest in pillaging."* the mercenary stands up after he went through the pockets and satchels of the goblins, a disappointed look on his face; when the sheriff arrives, he tilts his head and gives the guard a crooked smile *"Well, I was hoping your gratitude would be more tangible; still, I won't refuse a drink or two. And I'm with Lord Foxglove here, much better the Rusty Dragon than the Hagfish. Ameiko Kaijitsu would be a sight for sore eyes, unless any of you prefer to look at Jargie Quinn dancing."* a small chuckle, now relaxing after the bloodshed and showing more camaraderie to the people that fought with him - giving them a pat on their shoulder, shaking their hand, complimenting them for their actions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods grimly, pleased with the outcome but sorely disturbed by the events of the last few minutes.  "Do we have any idea what they came for?" he asks the sheriff.  Lysander's comment about looting only drives the cleric's frown deeper.  "If it wasn't for plunder, why bother?  Surely the scattered tribes don't think they can conquer Sandpoint?  It would be suicide to try!"  He gestures to the dead Goblins as indication thereof, surrounded by a handful of capable men who remain (or are returned to) largely uninjured.  He mutters quietly, a sour look on his face as he considers the possible implications.




> *"And I'm with Lord Foxglove here, much better the Rusty Dragon than the Hagfish. Ameiko Kaijitsu would be a sight for sore eyes, unless any of you prefer to look at Jargie Quinn dancing."*


Jannis turns his attention suddenly to the sort-of-familiar mercenary, an unreadable look on his face until he snorts with involuntary laughter at the mental image of the peg-legged man dancing.  "Hear hear!" he calls, smiling.  "If we get to pick, my vote is the _Dragon_."  Before long, his expression turns introspective again.  "I still don't like this," he mutters, mostly to himself.  "Makes no sense at all."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej looked at the Sheriff and shrugged as Foxglove interrupted, he shook his head and clapped a hand onto the larger man's shoulder, *"Did you hear Sheriff?!  After his recent turn of fortune, Lord Foxglove returns home, and in sincerest thanks for the hard working militia, those men and women who saved his properties in the town, has offered to pay for a round at Dragon?!  Invite those who are not on duty, and after a round you and I shall take a skin and share a drink with your men still on post."*

While remaining in the rear of the group, close to the Sheriff, he followed the crowd towards the Rusty Dragon.  An odd assortment had come together, however, despite their differences they had worked well together.  Something to ponder for future endeavors in the region, to be sure.

----------


## DrK

The inside of the Rusty Dragon is a warm and comforting place. Thick wooden benches, rug covered benches and strange silken wall hangings depicting scenes and beasts from far of Tien hang on the walls and the smells of ale and spiced meats and stews with strange foreign spices from over the mountains at the roof of the world hand in he air. As you arrive with Lord Foxglove leading you in there is a round of cheers from the pub and you can see Ameiko trotting towards you. 

She approaches Lysander and offers him a strong embrace, then the same to Jon and Jannis. "My heroes. You saved me, my wagon and the town.." before she can say more Lord Foxglove intervenes, resting a hand on Alexej's shoulder. "They did indeed Mistress Kaijitsu. Saved me they did and my appreciation is a round on the house..." he cries tossing a heavy velvet purse to the bar to a loud cheer.

You are welcomed in and sat down at a large table and drinks soon arrive. Foxglove looks to you all "So, heroes of the raid, what has brought you to this flyspeck town? You do not seem like natives born to it?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows along comfortably, bantering amiably with Lord Foxglove as they traverse the town.  He pauses only briefly at the doorway of the Rusty Dragon, bowing his head in thought or reverence.  Once inside, he accepts the hug from Ameiko, trying and failing utterly to hide the beginning of a flush on his neck.  He seems to relax a bit as her attention turns elsewhere, though his expression is odd; strained.

His voice mingles with the rest as Foxglove's coin hits the bar emphatically.  He perhaps a little overzealously reaches for the first round, and all-but throws it back in a single pull.  With an urgent expression, he cajoles the Halfling maid Bethana into bringing him a second tankard quick on the heels the first.  He's a tad more patient when he starts in on his second ale, but still obviously a bit out of sorts.  

When Lord Foxglove turns the attention to the newcomers, he actually sighs- though it's mostly lost among the throng and celebration.  He's _immensely_ more comfortably with the spotlight pointed elsewhere, and almost comically bad about feigning otherwise.  "Yes, I recognize a few of you, but wouldn't say we're well known."  He rises briefly, offering a polite bow to his companions.  "For those of you who don't already know, I'm called Jannis Sotheby.  I'm an apprentice now to Father Zantus, and perhaps it's a good thing!" he chuckles warmly as he retakes his seat, raising his mostly full second tankard to his lips.

*Spoiler: pronunciation*
Show

If you care, "Jannis" is meant to be pronounced like "John" + "Hiss" without the H.  Jah-niss

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander's clearly taken aback by Ameiko's hug - it's not like he did everything he did to save Sandpoint yet someone is showing him kindness and gratitude; he nods curtly to the Rusty Dragon's mistress and hastily takes his sit at the table, drinking greedily from his tankard and than wiping his mouth with the back of the hand. 

*"Lysander. I'm a sellsword."* a shrugs, seems pretty clear that the mercenary doesn't like much talking about himself. Now that the battle has ended and emotions are not running hot, he seems more subdued; he points the tankard at Jannis and awkwardly asks *"Do you know that lovely lass, Alexis?"* a brief pause *"She said Desna was resisting her request to heal me. Why would she do that?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis starts as the questioning goes in an unexpected direction (he was focused on Zantus when Alexis struggled to heal the party).  "Alexis?  Young blonde lady?  Yeah, I know her, we're both acolytes.  She said.. what?"  His confusion is clear and genuine.  After a few breaths, he shakes his head to the negative.  "I'm sorry, I really don't know.  She hasn't seemed to struggle any more than the rest of us, and I managed just fine...  Desna isn't...  well, I pray to Erastil anyway, but none of the gods we serve are particularly fickle..."  

He lapses into a brief confused silence, clearly disturbed by the thoughts.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej looked uncomfortable as Foxglove's hand unexpectedly touched his shoulder, he moved slowly to remove it, before taking a sip of his spiced wine, *"Alexej Vladislav, born in village much smaller than this in Irrisen.  Travelled south, by weal or woe, and once free, and during my journeys discovered a talent for blowing schite up, and today, that talent proved useful in defense of your home."*  He raised a cup, nodding his head, *"And of that I am glad."*

----------


## stack

Jon picks himself slowly off the ground, grimacing as he stretches and checks his wounds.

.........

At the dragon, he introduces himself. "Jon Green, wanderer that passes through periodically. Known to some here."

----------


## DrK

Even as the festivities continue long into the evening and you relax into each others companies the inn fills up rapidly as stories from across the town of peoples' exploits and battle against the goblin. There is some sadness as toasts are made to those who died, Aldern giving a long and moving toast to Montgomery his fallen horse to many cheers. Throughout the evening AMeiko is attentive to the table making sure to keep Lysander and Jon's glasses in particular filled to the brim with the finest of her home brewed ales. 

Even as the evening begins to get more ribald and exciting there is a faint hiss from the door and an elderly looking man enters the room. The crowd parting partly from respect, partly from you think fear. Several of the party recognise him as Lonjiku_Kaijitsu, the owner of the glass house, the largest glass foundry for 10's of miles and Ameiko's father. He's one of the richest men in the town and feared for his influence and his foul temper.


He approaches the table and then in a sharp stataco Tien begins berating Ameiko, her eyes fill with water and she screams back in Taldan, *"No father, I do not know where he is, he is not my responsibility and why can't we celebrate..* He continues to shout at her, his voice rising loudly as he whole inn soon draws to a halt...

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej looked to his companions then back to the argument that the Sandpoint locals were trying so hard to ignore.  Finally he shook his head, *"Can't let a man berate our hostess, can we?"*  As he approached the elder noble, he did so from Ameiko's rear, so the man would know that Alexej had her back in this confrontation, *"Master Kaijitsu, is it?"*  A curt smile, *"We are merely here to celebrate Sandpoint's noble defense against today's raid and to mourn the passing of her citizenry.  Our dear hostess,"* a nod indicated the woman, his daughter, *"has already answered your inquiry.  So please, join us for a drink, celebrate another day you can continue to draw breath, and sit a while.  Enlighten me on the fine art of glassworks. Or ...,"*

As his voice trailed off, his fingers traced an arcane sigil in the air, and a phosphorescent glow appeared, trailing behind his fingers as he gathered the arcane power to him, *"you can leave."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Casting Prestidigitation to cause funky cool glowing runes that flare as Alexej's speech becomes sterner, and making an Intimidation check to cow the older man.  Hoping me being rude as **** will draw some of the heat off of his daughter.  Intimidation (1d20+3)[*20*].

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis sits at the table, too scared or respectful to intervene in an obvious (to him) family conflict.  He reaches out and gently but firmly pulls Bethana close as she passes by.  "Surely you've picked up some Tien working with her, what's she talking about?" he asks, obviously curious and hopeful he can help somehow.  

When Alexej rises, he shakes his head to the negative.  "Not now," he whispers, eyes wide.  "She can-"  His pleas obviously fall on deaf ears as the evoker takes something of a hard-line with the old man.  Somehow, for some reason, that proves to be the moment that brings Jannis to action.  "Master Kaijitsu," he _almost_ interrupts Alexej, taking advantage of his weighty pause.  "Come share a round!  Tomorrow has worries enough for itself.  We have survived an untimely attack, and will search out the why with tomorrow's dawn.  Be merry!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Good cop, bad cop?  Probably should have trained Diplomacy...
(1d20+2)[*13*] diplomacy to give some carrot to the stick

----------


## stack

Jon does his best to not look like he is keeping an eye on the matter while, in fact, doing so.Overt actions and words from strangers were unlikely to avail in what appeared to be a part of a long-running family drama. If Ameiko wished to enlighten them afterwards, that was her business.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

As it happened in the square earlier that evening, Ameiko has no shortage of people willing to defend her; Lysander just glances towards the two Kaijitsu and then keeps drinking and talking to the people still at the table *"Jon, right? Well, if all wanderers could fry goblins like you do guess roads would be safer."*

----------


## stack

Jon chuckles, "I usually manage to stay on my feet. Hard to take your time with so many people in danger."

----------


## DrK

THe younger server looks with wide eyes at the screaming match then glances down with a surprised jerk as Jannis tugs on her sleeve. she leans down, whispering quietly, clearly scare by the rude Lonjiku. _"Its her father. He's one of the richest men in town, but he's a horror since Ameiko's mother died years ago in Magnimar. He hates that Ameiko ran away to be an adventurer and now runs an Inn. Dotes on Tsuto her brother, even though he's a nasty piece of work."_ She looks up at the argument, then back to Jannis. _"Same as always, he wants her to go to Magnimar and run the Glass works there with a proper job."_

As Lysander and Jon watch the family drama unfold Alexej rises, the sudden move startling Lonjiku who initially just scowls before taking a step back as Alexej hardens his approach. He snaps something to Ameiko that makes the serving girl blush, and turns to Alexej. But before he an asnwer Ameiko screams something back, picking up Alexej's glass and hurls it at her father, the glass shattering on his chest!

In the startled silence Jannis's words fall on deaf ears. The angrered man stares at alexej, and snarls *"Great, more adventurers, Brigands with weapons that destroy the peace..."* then looking at his daughter he snaps in common tongue, *"I give you one more chance before you push me too far and disgrace your mother even further if that were possible. I will be in the Glassworks, you can come and apologise if you wish.""* he sneers the last and marches towards the door brushing glass from his chest, a glance at your table. *"Adventurer's are not welcome, so don't come and buy anything."*, then in Tien he barks something esle though the only word you recognise is "Tsuto". 

As he leaves Ameiko bursts into tears and slumps down on the bench beside Lysander, and without pausing takes a long swig of his ale. *"I'm sorry."* She sobs, *"I hate it when he comes here, it would be easier if he just left the dammned glassworks to Tsuto and went to Magnimar."* Trying to pull herself together she smiles weakly at Lysander, *"I'll get you another. Please, relax, I'll get more drinks for and thanks for trying to help"* - the last said to Jannis and Alexej.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander is about to say something to Jon but then Ameiko decides to put an end to her conversation with Lonjiku in quite the spectacular way, so the sellsword bursts into a hearty laughter and points his finger to the old Kaijitsu; half-drunk, he waves his hand as to drive away Ameiko's father and yells *"Liked you better during the festival, when you didn't say a word!"* then chuckles and he's about to drink more, but the tankard is stolen by the mistress of the Rusty Dragon. He sighs, shakes his head and says with a wide grin on his face *"No worries, I will get you another. Seems you need it more than me. And maybe you could tell us what was all the ruckus about."* so he stands and wobblingly tries to reach the counter to get more ale.

----------


## stack

Jon catches her eye and simply says, "Family, what can you do?" with a shrug.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis blushes faintly, and tries to play it off.  "I've seen more than a few family scuffles.  Somehow, they're always worse at the time- but they always shape up right!"  He tries to smile encouragingly.  Having come from a large, loving, and close family, he doesn't really understand the depths of conflict running through the Kaijitsu clan.  

"He'll come around," he murmurs, as their friend's patriarch storms off in a huff.  Turning to Ameiko, it's clear she isn't as optimistic, and his smile falters.  "I mean, he's family, right?" he finishes lamely.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej nodded, a sad expression on his face, *"Family's complicated,"* he said softly, looking towards Ameiko.  *"I just hope we didn't make matters worse for you,"* noting her tears, *"come, come,"* he placed a hand on her elbow, *"let's go get the next round."*  He then turned trying to lead the woman towards the kitchen, where she could take a rest without the eyes of strangers on her as she bore the weight of her father's outrage.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Just trying to get her to somewhere private so she can collect herself before trying to deal with her customers once again.

----------


## DrK

Ameiko collects herself and then thanks Lysander as he staggers back to the table with a tray of stout wooden tankards. _"My thanks, I'm okay,"_  she says to Jannis. _"But thank you. I'm ok really. He just winds me up. He doesn't like the inn and has never forgiven me for leaving home when I was younger."_ 

As she pays her eyes dry and musician in the corner starts up again she rises, _"Well. I've put on a show but I'd better go and sort things out eh. These folk won't feed themselves."_ After thanking you once again she bustles back to her kitchen

Sitting opposite you Foxglove blows a low whistle. "Well my friends. What a night eh! Even more lively than I'd have expected." Offering a toast he looks to you, "Well, you'll have the rum of the town tomorrow as heroes but in a few days I'm having a friend visit from the city. I've promised him a boat to hunt. Would you join me?" 


_So feel free to play out your evening in the pub, otherwise we can move onto the next morning. If you don't have rooms elsewhere you'll be offered a bunk room in the Rusty Dragon_

----------


## stack

Jon considers the invitation, "There is good eating on a boar, but I am not much of a shot I fear. May come along regardless, thank you."

----------


## DrK

As the even wears on and beer and wine flow regurlalry to the table Alexej and Lysander make enquires amongst some of the locals of the women that they noticed in the crowds. One of the barmaids looks at Alexej as he describes the red head and shakes her head before pinching the young mage on the cheeks. _"Eee me dear. You want to watch the likes of Shayliss Vinder. She ain't nothing but trouble. Her father runs the General Store and she can fix you up with what you need... But mind, her dad is pretty strong and he don;t take kindly to lads look at his daughter."_ 

For Lysander its Jannis who can shed some light on where young Alexis might be but is informed that the young priestess is probably either at the Cathedral looking after the injured or if she's tired from day's events will have gone back home. He also found out that she stays on hook street near the docks with Hannah Velerin, the herbalist / midwife / healer that deals with those who prefer to avoid Father Zantus's healing with a sermon!

Foxglove claps Jon on the shoulder, happy he'll come and looks at Alexej with a grin, "And you my fine wizarding saviour, will you come and roast the boar in its juices?" ...

------

After a while the night draws to a close and you are able to stagger drunkely up tp the rooms that Ameiko has provided, nice rooms, with two comfortable and clean beds, a low desk and a pair of chamber pots in each. Nicer than the barracks or a cold cell in the church and soon you can all enjoy a night of drunken sleep and awake refreshed to the smell of freshly baked bread and the sweet smell of Ameiko's relatively well known strange deep fried battered dough balls stuffed with a home made berry preserve. All of you are able to enjoy breakfast before as the crowds grow with people getting a bite before heading out to start their day you see the grizzled Sheriff Hemlock arriving and approaching the table. He nods to you all. "THe Hagfish was good, but I heard you and eventful night here eh?" Grinning he drags a stout wooden chair across to join you. "I have a favour to ask of you, You all seem quite handy, and I have a strange problem. Zantus came to see me, said that the doors to the crpyt in the Boneyard had been opened in the raid, he sent in one of the young lads, Jerren, but the wee lad hasn't returned and Zantus fears the worst. THe crypt is old, couple of hundred years old some say and has a couple of levels. Zantus is a concerned the boy have fallen and hurt himself, or worse a gobbo or two may have been left behind. But either way with my men on the walls, injured or helping flush out any stray goblins - already found 3 today hiding in attics or under a floorboard - I'm short manned. Could you ye have a look?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Foxglove's offer meets raised eyebrows from Jannis.  "Boar, you say?"  Clearly intrigued, he can't help but hide his enthusiasm as they discuss the prospect.  "I've been on a few hunts with my pa and his friends," he boasts.  "'Always good to have a helping hand in the back', he'd say.  Never did give me credit for the shot that brought it down.  Good hunting, and even better eating!  You can count me in-" he blinks, concern creeping into his features.  "Er, that is as long as Father Zantus will let me.  I can't miss my studies," he admits with a frown.  Still, it doesn't last long.  "He's pretty reasonable, though.  I'll probably just have to do a little extra before or after!"  

Jannis enjoys the rest of the evening thoroughly, and winds up stumbling up the stairs quite a bit later than would have satisfied the demanding cleric.  He snores loudly in the room, perhaps to the dismay of whoever shares it, and wakes with a fuzzy head and a dull ache behind the eyes, several minutes after first light.

Around the table, Jannis is the first to respond, rising to his feet.  "Of course we'll help!" he cries, wincing at his own outburst.  "Ugh.  I'm guessing Zantus sent you here knowing where we were.  I'm gonna take this as his instruction for me."  He glances around at his seated companions, all suddenly better known than the day before.  

"Er, you all will come too, right?  Bows aren't the best for close quarters, but I'll be ready with a spell or two."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

_The evening_

*"Not much of a hunter. But I can provide security for a reasonable fee. I kill for coin, not for sport."* the sellsword just shrugs, seemingly bothered by something; then points with the head to Jannis and says, maybe a bit too forcefully *"Need your help. Tomorrow. Want to talk with that lass. Alexis, I mean. Better if there's another priest."*

---------------

_The morning_

Main problem of heavy drinking is that you might not be fit to go home on your legs, so the offer to sleep at the Rusty Dragon is well-received by Lysander that in the morning shows all the signs of a serious hangover. When Hemlock asks for help, the mercenary grumbles and says with pained voice *"Favours do not fill bellies, Sheriff. Spare some coins and I will go take a look: five shields' my fee, or one gold sail if I have to kill something."*

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.




> "And you my fine wizarding saviour, will you come and roast the boar in its juices?"


Alexej looked at the man, this friendship, was perhaps the avenue towards a patron who could fund his reasearch, and as such, should be cultivated.  He nodded, humbly, *"While my skill with spear and bow are sufficiently lacking, I am sure I can entertain with my humle magicks at a hunting lodge once you have successfully taken down the beast."*  In a manner befitting a drunken man, he bowed low, sloshing his ale, before calling for another.  *"'twould be my honor!"*

He finished off his evening with ale, however, he was sure to space such drinking with clean, fresh water, so he would not suffer from his drinking on the morning.  It never benefitted one to dull their wits such they should suffer for the previous evenings enjoyment.  And so it was through the night, he toasted his comrades, their bravery, and courage, all while trying to determine the measure of their character.

The following morning, he came down to the common room, partaking of a modest breakfast of spiced sausages, some runny eggs, a crust of thick bread, and a cup of spiced tea.  He did, however, partake of the odd sweet smelling dough, nodding his approval at their host Ameiko.  *"Our thanks for this fine repast, and for last night's accommodations my lady!"*  It was then he noted the sheriff moving through the crowd towards their table.




> "Zantus is a concerned the boy have fallen and hurt himself, or worse a gobbo or two may have been left behind. But either way with my men on the walls, injured or helping flush out any stray goblins - already found 3 today hiding in attics or under a floorboard - I'm short manned. Could you ye have a look?"


Before Alexej could answer, his companions spoke, first Jannis.  To which Alexej just nodded in agreement as the man offered the company's services.  Then the mercenary spoke, brusquely demanding payment for such an endeavor.  Alexej shook his head, and slid a gold crown across the table, *"Our companion does not seem to understand that Sandpoint has lost some of it's defenders in yesterday's raid, and that you come to us because your duty and that of your guards has to be the entirety of the citizenry, and not a single rumor of a missing person, of which there must be many from yesterday's chaos."*  He turned to Lysander, *"I'll pay the measure you demand of our already taxed Sheriff, but in so doing you are my man in this endeavor, agreeable?"*

----------


## DrK

THe sheriff gives Lysander a hard unimpressed look before nodding his thanks to Alexej and hurrying out the Inn as another guard pops his head, _"Another one Hem', grab your sword eh.."_ The sheriff nods to your table. "My thanks. Sister Alexis will meet you by the wall around the tomb, she's the one with the most concern for the boy."

Finishing a slow breakfast you head up the streets towards the mount at the north end of the town where atop the cliffs the Cathedral that was the site of yesterday's excitement is. As you walk up hook street a few folk wave and shout out their thanks, or offer a promise of a good deal if you come back to their shop later. A few sadly have hung long purple streamers around their doors, marking where Desna's dreams are all that now holds a loved one.

The tomb lies in the grounds of the the cathedral. A stout stone building with Pharasma's ravens carved into each of the 4 corner butresses, the double doors now ajar and in front of them pacing is the nervous looking Sister Alexis. 


The young lady see's you coming and runs to meet you, a hand holding up the edges of her blue robes. You can see blood stains marring the sleeves and tails of the dress, and a bandage is wrapped around her arm. She smiles in greeting. _"Ah, Jannis, thanks be that Hemlock found you. We heard some cries and I'm too scared to head on alone. Will you and the rest help me?"_ She grins warmly at Alexej and Jon and nods to Lysander. _"How do you fare today Master Lysander? I heard you were quite the hero?"_

As she looks back to the crypt she nods at the ajar door and the darkness beyond, _"I heard the doors opening so I think he's gone down to the lower crypt. at the the very least."_

----------


## Farmerbink

"Alexis, eh?" Jannis responds curiously to Hemlock- decidedly less clever than he feels.  "We'll head over right-" he pauses, surprised, as the sheriff gets dragged away again...  "-away."

Rising just a hair unsteadily, Jannis leads the party across town, gladly responding in kind to the polite gestures and ensuring a few shop owners that he'll take them up on their offer.  On their course across town, he makes the opportunity to nudge Lysander playfully on the arm.  "Guess you won't need my help finding Alexis after all!" he chortles- probably louder than he meant to.

Jannis bows respectfully as they cross onto the cathedral grounds, and nods to Alexis as the priestess comes running.  "You're coming too?  If you think it's for the best, I guess that's fine with us.  More friends in dark places never hurt anyone that I heard of."  

He strides purposefully to the doorway of the crypt, where he pauses to mark out the spiral of Pharasma on his chest.  "We enter your domain with respect for the fallen, and condemnation for any raised again."  Only after observing suitable respect, does he draw a torch from his pack and light it.  He draws a sickle with his other hand, and steps carefully into the darkness. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For clarity, Jannis is not necessarily _leading_ into the crypt.  Just posting that _we_ are.  He's still unarmored, and doesn't have a death wish.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej listened carefully to the exchange between Jannis and Lysander.  Alexis, eh?  He thought to himself, he kept those thoughts to himself, no need to nettle the mercenary further after he had already paid his wages for the expedition.  At the Sister's comment to Lysander, Alexej chuckled,* "He saved commoner, and noble alike.  Truly a man of valor and discretion."*  He bowed slightly to the woman as she informed them of the situation, and then as they prepared to enter the dark chamber, he closed his eyes.  *"With permission, Sister, allow me to illuminate the byways and pathways of the catacombs.  Perhaps the boy will be attracted to the light."*

With a complex gesture and movement of his hands, a slow intonation in an ancient tongue, and four globes of ghostly blue flame appeared in his hand, and as he tossed them into the air, two globes floated ahead of the group and two behind, illumining the entire group and the corridor ahead and behind.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Casting Dancing Lights, and entering with the group, like Jannis, I am hoping to stay in the central body of the group.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> *"I'll pay the measure you demand of our already taxed Sheriff, but in so doing you are my man in this endeavor, agreeable?"*


*"Pfff, spare me the lecture."* Lysander waves Alexej away, a grimace that ends in a yawn; the sight of gold seems however much more interesting than words so the sellsword shrugs and pockets the coin *"A sail's a sail. Don't care who's paying me as long as I get paid. Fine, I'll follow you, check about this wee lad and kill whatever needs killing."* so the mercenary stands up, still a bit uncertain on his legs after the revelries of the previous night. When Jannis playfully jabs at him, he looks at the priest a bit confused and shakes his head *"Never had any need of your help to find her. Want to talk to her. Better if there's another priest."* and by the tone of his voice, the conversation Lysander plans to have with her won't probably be of romantic nature - something gnawing at him.

At the temple Lysander greets Alexis with a nod, frowning at the priestess' words and bluntly answering to her *"Was probably another Lysander. Anyway, I would like to have a word with you after we find this Jerren."* and with that said he draws his sword, still bloodstained; even though he positions himself at the head of the group, he moves cautiously and addresses the rest of the group with a low, tense voice *"Doors and corners. That's where they usually get you. Watch out for doors and corners."* and with eyes and ears peeled he tries to understand if there's someone in the crypt.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Lysander is at the forefront of the group. Here's a Perception roll:
(1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## stack

Jon rapidly agrees to go along, happy to lend a hand...
------------------------------------
Outside the entrance, he volunteers, "I could go ahead and take a look, then report back. I can be fairly inconspicuous when I have a mind."*Spoiler*
Show

referring to Pest Form via wild shape, turning into a rat with LLV and scent for 10 minutes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis glances back at Jon curiously.  After a moment, he openly sizes up the large, bearded man.  "Not to be rude," he begins uneasily.  "But I can hardly see how you'd ever pass for 'inconspiculous'," he finishes with an awkward chuckle.  He raises his arms in a disarming shrug.  

"If you think so, I won't say no."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> Outside the entrance, he volunteers, "I could go ahead and take a look, then report back. I can be fairly inconspicuous when I have a mind."


Lysander doesn't seem too eager to be the first into the crypt, so when Jon volunteers to be the one he stands aside and waves his sword towards the entrance *"Be my guest. Shout if you're in trouble."*

----------


## stack

"If I do not return within ten minutes or so, something went wrong." Jon gives the others a nod, then walks to the entrance. Once there, he begins to shrink, transforming into a rat, which proceed to skitter into the crypt.*Spoiler*
Show

wild shape for pest form, 10 minutes, costs 1 focus point

AC 16
Speed 10
Weakness 5 to physical damage
Low-light vision and imprecise scent 30 feet.
Acrobatics and Stealth modifiers of +10
Athletics modifier 4

Perception checks are secret, modifier is +6

Exploration activity is avoiding notice

Will go as far as possible in checking the area near the entrance, moving further in until time runs out, accessible space runs out, or he encounters opposition that can not be easily circumvented. Or finds a situation that requires immediate intervention or reporting.

----------


## DrK

Much to the surprise of many people present the stout looking man shrinks and sembles into a rat, a faint hint of spice left in the air before he scurries into the crypt. Inside the crypt it opens up into a large barrel shaped plan stone space some 40ft long and 30ft wide. Alcoves every 5ft or so on the left and right walls are packed with  shelves upon which cloth wrapped bodies lie gently decaying.

A larger sarcophagus fills the central part of the tomb with an image of a saintly looking priest on the front, an inscription reading Father Horstace and a date stretching back some 200 years. Beyond the sarcophagus at the far end of the chamber is a stout looking wooden door that lies ajar, a discarded and slightly incongruous black silk cloak lies by the door. A few moths flutter around the roof of the chamber and a couple of rival rats squeak loudly at Jon as he scurries into the darkened room, his rat-like eyes able to pierce the dim light. 

Then in the final set of alcoves in the tomb, - so one on the left and on the right 40ft back from the doorway where Lysander lurks his little eyes and whiskered nose see and smell grave dirt and something foul. The skeletons are standing still, but standing vertically with crude goblin cleavers in their hands and staring into space, eye holes glittering with a piercing  blue light....


_OOC
so 2 skeletons 40ft from the door. One on each side of a 30ft wide room
With the door only a little ajar they you need lowllight to see them clearly from the door unless you boot it fully open
They do not respond to the rats

_

----------


## stack

Jon returns, resuming his normal form and giving his report to the others. After relating the layout an contents, he sums up, "Two skeletons, shouldn't be that hard to dispatch."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> "Two skeletons, shouldn't be that hard to dispatch."


*"Skeletons? You mean undead? Why there are skeletons here? Never heard of goblins practicing that sort of magic."* Lysander seems puzzled, a bit worried that whatever's happening is way more dangerous than some goblins raiding a small town; he throws a cautious look at the crypt through the slit of the door, then sighs and grumbles *"Should've asked for more coin. Or better yet, should've stayed at the Dragon. Well, I say we kick the door open and swarm the skeleton on the left, then we do the same to the one on the right."*

----------


## stack

"Well, the didn't move, but they were upright and had an eerie glow about the eyesockets. If they aren't some foul mockery of life, I will eat my hat. Instead of rushing them, maybe we stay back and make them come to us. Probably not real bright and they only had blades, give us a moment to hit them before they are within reach."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns deeply, obviously troubled and concerned by Jon's report.  "There should _definitely_ be no undead in the city- on hallowed ground, no less."  His frown turns into a scowl as he considers just a few of the possible ramifications and implications.  

"One way or another, they must be dispatched- and quickly!  Let's make them come to us."  He draws his bow, and focuses his mind for battle.  "Lysander, I will grant you a small blessing on your first attack."

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1?*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

I'm assuming there will be no surprise round, given the distance we need to travel.  (1d20+9)[*27*] perception for init

When it comes to it, Jannis will cast divine lance for _good_ damage: (1d20+7)[*12*] ranged spell attack roll; for (1d4+4)[*8*] damage- doubled on a critical.

Then cast guidance on Lysander for +1 to a thing.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained); Shield.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej initially marvelled at Jon's transformation, an interesting talent, to be sure.  He would need to confer with the man on his return, to see where he learned such a trick, and how he had mastered it to do so with such ease.  He then, like his companions, waited, ill at ease, until he returned to provide a report on his discovery.

*"Skeletons?"*  Alexej inquired, *"Intriguing, though necromancy isn't my specialty, it does require a certain amount of talent to create such, even if only to protect against inquiring commoners."*  Even further, Alexej was impressed by Jon's tactical prowess, a lure to draw them out.  *"I agree with Jon's assessment, he was, after all, the one who discovered them and, thereby, knows the interior layout as well as any.  If I stood behind Lysander, and to his right, I can conjure a gout of fire ten paces long that would consume both of the skeletal guardians, and likely incinerate them.  Should we lure them to our position, rather than place ourselves at the junction of two passages and permit one to attack the rear of our party."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Hearing that we're going into combat, potentially, Alexej will cast Shield and continue to do so to maintain it in the event that Jon missed the position of a third skeleton.  That will limit me to 2 Actions though.  Secondly, I am not sure if there is a readied action, or something, but Burning Hands may be a nice opener, 2d6 fire damage, Reflex for half, and I can't see skeletons being all that nimble.  Damage on both would be good, considering our ranged options we miht beat them before they reach melee range with Lysander.  Thoughts?

----------


## DrK

The door is pushed open wide as the party surge into the musty smelling crypt. As light spills into the room the 2 skeletons rear up, eyes glowing a glacial blue as they step out from the alcoves. There is a [ulse of light as a divine lance fires Jannnis but passes between some ribs as the priest calls upon a blessing of Desna to settle onto Lysander....

_
Skeletons are ~30ft away but 30ft feet apart.
Players beat the skeletons lowly initiative. Jannis has gone but the rest of the party may act before the skeletons advance

_

----------


## stack

Jon launches a bolt of lightning toward the left most skeleton, causing it to arc towards the second.*Spoiler*
Show

(2 actions) Electric arc doesn't specify how close the two targets have to be to each other, so if both are within 30 feet of Jon, then I think he can hit both.

(1d4+3)[*4*] electricity damage, basic Ref save DC16

1 action step 5 ft back to let the melee take the brunt of the assault coming

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Fine, fine. Have it your way. Do your tricks."* Lysander just shrugs and stands there, sword in hand in a relaxed guard - waiting for a target to be close enough to strike.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Lysander readies the Strike action.
Attack: (1d20+9)[*15*] - Damage: (1d12+4)[*6*]

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained); Shield.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej silently cursed, he thought the tunnel narrowed, which would have funneled both targets into the breadth of a summoned gout of flame.  However, upon seeing the situation, he quickly realized that they were too far spread for such magicks to effectively neutralize the lot of them.  Instead he summond a glowing ball of fire to his hand, and launched it at the right-most skeleton, hoping to turn it's bones to ash.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Moving to the side to clear a firing line for ranged attacks, or Lysander to engage in melee.  Then casting Produce Flame, (1d20+7)[*26*] vs AC, for (1d4+4)[*8*] fire damage, if initial attack is a critical success, initial damage is doubled and it takes an additional (1d4)[*2*] persistant fire damage.

----------


## DrK

The two skeletons surge forwards, eyes glaring at the living who they hate. As the pair of bags of bones advance lightning arcs from Jon's hands as it crackles between the two creatures but doesn't appear to slow them down much! The one on the right is enveloped in a cloud of fire and the bones blacked and crack before smashing to the floor as Alexej consumes it in fire whilst the remaining one stumbles forward, its clawed hands reaching for Lysander's throat. The hardbitten warrior lashes out as even as the priestess screams in horror behind him, his blade landing a solid blow but less effective than normal without flesh to cut through.  In return the skeleton claws at his face! 


_OOC_

_Their resitsance ablates most of the electrical damage 
The critical hit (beating AC by >10 is enough to destroy it
Lysander hits but resistance to slashing limits the damage

Skeleton: stride, stride, attack Lysander (1d20+6)[21] dam (1d4+2)[6]_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 15\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword, deeply cut by the skeleton's claw, starts to bleed profusely; he doesn't back off, though - instead screams and curses the skeleton *"You piece of trash, you thrice-damned muppet!"* then he lets his own sword go, grabs the skeleton by his exposed spine and than delivers punch after punch with his armoured fist, every blow accompanied by bellows of rage and pain.

*Spoiler: Rollz!*
Show

Lysander attacks with the gauntlet.
Action 1 -  Snagging Strike: (1d20+9)[*20*] Damage: (1d4+4)[*5*]
Action 2 - Strike: (1d20+5)[*11*] Damage: (1d4+4)[*8*]
Action 3 - Strike: (1d20+1)[*6*] Damage: (1d4+4)[*7*] 

(If necessary, he uses the +1 from Guidance for an attack)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis peeks out from behind Lysander and winces at the creature's savage slice.  With another word and gesture, he launches a bolt of holy energy at the skeleton!

Jon, strike just there!

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

Divine lance again. (1d20+7)[*24*]
(1d4+4)[*7*] good damage

Cast guidance on Jon.  This ability lasts for _only one turn._  Also, you have to decide which roll to apply it to before rolling.  Just add +1 to whichever check you feel is most important.

----------


## DrK

As Lysander seems incensed by the Skelton scratching him he lashes out with the heavy gauntlets, fists flying. Some old primal instinct,  perhaps from its former life, activates for the skeleton and after the first blow that near shatters the jaw bone its able to ward off the following blows but that doesn't save it from Jannis who vapourises the damaged creature with a blast of glowing holy light. The two skeletons dispatched the rest of the tomb now seems quiet, the light spreading from the doorway illuminating the crypt that is no empty save for the party, the strange silk robe dumped on the floor by the door heading to the lower level.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej nodded towards Lysander, *"Money well spent,"* he whispered in respectful terms, *"rest easy friend."*  He looked to his companions, *"Can someone see to his wounds?"*  He then moved cautiously towards the misplaced robe, concentrating a moment, looking perhaps that the garment was Jorren's, rent or bloodied by the skeletal guards.  *"Did we see signs of Jorren nearby?  Blood perhaps?  He could not have withstood the onslaught of these ... things ... in the same manner our stalwart Lysander has."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Alexej will begin searching the area closest the robe for signs of the missing Jorren, or signs that he encountered these skeletons as well.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns down at the pile of bones that too recently was animate and violent.  "Lots of questions..." he mutters.  "I wonder if it might be for the best that we find poor Jorren's body.  The alternative is... greatly disturbing."

He looks back to his companions, noting Lysander's injury.  "Of course, give me just a moment."  He raises his hands skyward and focuses for a few moments, before fully restoring the fighter to complete health.  "There you are.  Well fought."

Turning back to the catacombs, Jannis' frown only deepens.  "We learn nothing standing around," he grunts, following Alexej into the dimness.

----------


## stack

Jon joins in the search; perhaps he can see something else from a perspective more than a few inches off the ground.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander angrily spits blood onto the skeleton's remains, then grunts what could be reasonably interpreted as a thanks when Jannis heals the wound he got during the fight; the sellsword recovers his sword and follows the others inside and mumbles more to himself than the rest of the group *"Goblins uninterested in looting, now skeletons..."* while looking around for other threats or clues - doesn't seem that worried about poor Jorren, though.

*Spoiler: Perception!*
Show

(1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

As the "Heroes of Sand point" move into the tomb past the dusty crevices many with names dating back several hundred years of Sandpoint's rich and powerful its Jannis and Alaexej who can see that the black silken robes are new, fresh and attuned to magics both of them can tell that the robes are likley of a magical nature. Examining them they can both see a 5 patches where it looks like a patch of some kind has been pulled off, by the shape possibly a bone shaped...

Its Alexej who realises that this may have been a _Robe of Bones_, a piece of magic practiced by necromancers where the shards of undead are captured on the robe and can be used at a later date. 5 patches..... 2 you have destroyed and the stairs yawn down into the darkness of the lower crypt.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej held up the robe, shaking his head.  *"Not as I expected, this is not Jorren's vestments, but an enchanted garment.  It appears that it was imbued with a necromantic aura, allowing it's wearer to summon creations such as those,"* he indicated the pile of crushed bone that Lysander had beaten to powder, *"five patches appear to have been removed.  Which mean four more obstacles await us as we descend further."*  With a wave of his hand, the globules of light silently moved towards the stairs descending deeper, *"be on your guard my friends."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Alexej will roll up the robe and stow it in his pack for now.  Dancing lights move towards the stairs, but I am *not* going down first.  Heh.

----------


## stack

Beorn nods, turning toward the stairs. "Three more skeletons and whoever summoned them. Same plan as before I thick, let them come to us, don't get surrounded. Unless there is a mage of some sort, then we may have to change plans."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"If there's any kind of mage down there, I will charge and gut the nutter."* the news of more skeletons, the chance that there could be a spellcaster in the crypt, the whole situation seems to have worsened the already sour mood of the sellsword - he's fighting both necromantic horrors and a serious hangover, and the hangover is winning. He sheathes the bastard swor, that has proven less effective in dealing with the skeleton than his own armoured fists and takes the lead.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns.  "Four?" he asks, eyebrows furrowed in confusion.


> "Three more skeletons and whoever summoned them. Same plan as before I thick, let them come to us, don't get surrounded. Unless there is a mage of some sort, then we may have to change plans."


The young cleric blinks.  "Of course.  Pardon my brief incompetence."  He nods quickly, obviously embarrassed, and takes up a position close behind Lysander with his bow at the ready.

"Never was that good with numbers," he mumbles, to no one in particular.

----------


## DrK

With the dancing lights illuming the way down Lysander heads down the narrow and solid stone stairs into the lower crypt. The air smells musty and dry, the temperature cool to the point of cold with the thick layers of stone above them.  The lights illuminate the barrel vault, a chamber with similar dimensions to the vault above but with the decorations more fancy and a trio of sarcopahgi in the centre of the room. All three now with their stout stone tops smashed!



On the far side of the 3 sarcophagus the light shines from 3 glowing pairs of blue skeletal  eyes. All three of the undead creatures looking up from where they stand clustered around a pile of cloths on the floor surrounded by a spreading pool of bright red blood - you'd suspect the poor wee lad. Two of the skeletons are bare bones and long claws, one of them clad in a suit of ragged chainmail with a rust and lichen covered longsword clutched in its ancient hand. All three look up as Lysnander clanks into view!

_OOC

two basic skeletons and an armoured skeleton
25ft ft away - but sarcophagi block direct path 

_

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej hissed towards Lysander in a hoarse whisper,  *"Hold my friend, let them come to us, then I can roast all three before you crush their skulls with your mailed glove."*

From his position, he envisioned the formulae and arcane weave of the spell, however he channeled more power from the elemental planes into it's weave, increasing the length and breadth of the incantation.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Action to cast Widen Spell, 2 Actions to cast Burning Hands when the Skeletons are in range, modifying it to a 20' cone, likely enough to catch all three.  (2d6)[*10*] fire damage, DC 17 Reflex save in a 20' cone.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I've no reason to wait.  Take this!"  Jannis blurts out, sending another lance of diving energy streaking across the dimly lit tomb.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Spell Attacks* +7 (damage varies)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

Divine lance a normal skelly. (1d20+7)[*13*] for
(1d4+4)[*7*] good damage

----------


## stack

After seeing how little effect his lightning had previously, Beorn again enchants his staff, standing ready to step up and strike one the skeletons engage.*Spoiler*
Show

cast Shillelagh (2 actions)
No useful 3rd actions, so...recall knowledge on a skeleton? (check is a secret check, religion is +3

----------


## DrK

Reaching the base of the stairs the 4 heroes pauses as Jon and Lysander form a strong front line. With the stupidity of the mindless undead the 3 skeletons trundle forwards, only to be met by the wave of fire from the young mage. Jannis launches  a pulse of white light goes awry glancing off some ribs. As the flames recede one of the skeletons crumbles into dust, the other two looking damaged. 

The first lashes out towards Jon with its claws, the armoured one lunging at Lysander with its rusted blade

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Basic skeleton vs Jon (1d20+6)[*26*] dam (1d4+2)[*4*]
Advanced skeleton vs Lysander (1d20+7)[*16*] dam (1d8+3)[*7*]




_go go players_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword was ready for the skeletons' attacks and when one of them lunges forward trying to stab him, he easily deflects the blade, moves forward and tries to crush the skeleton's skull with a relentless assault of armoured punches.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Action 1: Snagging Strike (1d20+9)[*21*] Damage (1d4+4)[*6*]
Action 2: Strike (1d20+5)[*14*] Damage [roll]1d4+4[/roll]
Action 3: Strike (1d20+1)[*18*] Damage [roll]1d4+4[/roll]

----------


## stack

Jon the crit-magnet

Jon takes the blow hard, but does his best to return the favor, flailing his staff wildly.*Spoiler*
Show

action 1: Strike (1d20+7)[*13*] for (2d8+3)[*13*] (shillelagh for +1 att, striking, using it 2-handed for d8s
Action 2: action 1: Strike (1d20+2)[*5*] for (2d8+3)[*12*]
Action 3: action 1: Strike (1d20-3)[*12*] for (2d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis groans in the darkness, frustrated with his own inefficacy and concerned by the sounds of impact coming from the wide-shouldered druid.  He tosses another bolt of divine energy at their assailants.

_(Alexej gets guidance for this round)_*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/197, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Spell Attacks* +7 (damage varies)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

Trying divine lance again: (1d20+7)[*26*] 
for (1d4+4)[*5*] good damage
Final action will be _guidance_ on Alexej.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej watched as the trio of desiccated corpses stumbled through the gout of flame, Lysander waited back, and as soon as one approached him, he unleashed an absolutely devastating hail of frenzied blows with his gauntleted fists, while the second such skeleton scored a vicious attack on Jon.  *"I've got him Jon!  Stand strong!"*  Quickly the wizard wove his hand in an intricate pattern, once again fueling the incantation with the power of primal fire, and sent a spark of flame at Jon's attacker.  However, not satisfied with his assault, he hammered his staff on the ground, the runes flawing with blue-white light and he directed a bolt of force at the same target.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:* 2 Actions to cast Produce Flame, targeting the skeleton attacking Jon, rolling with Guidance (1d20+8) *18* vs AC, for (1d4+4)[*7*], doubled if the attack is a critical success, with (1d4)[*1*] persistent fire damage on a crit as well.  I will then spend 1 Focus Point to cast Force Bolt, directed at the Skeleton attack Jon (if it is still up), or the closest skeleton if that one is down.  It is an auto-hit and does (1d4+1)[*3*] force damage.

----------


## DrK

The heroes of sandpoint demonstrate their skills as they battle at the foot of the stairs. Lysander batters the armoured skeleton, metallic gauntlets sashing great chunks off the creature shattering bones, its then finished off as a pulse of holy power flies down and causes it's magic to vanish and the pile of bones to collapse to the floor with a clatter. Beside him Jon is rocked by a blow and cannot quite land a hit with his own club, but behind Alexej calls down a powerful display of magics and even as the flames surround the creature the glow bolt of force blows it skull clean across the room!!

With the skeletons downed the heroes are able to enter the crypt. Walking carefully in case other skeletons appear its obvious from the rubble and dust that one of the tombs has been ripped open, whoever did it not caring about gentle and then having the foul presence of mind to defecate in the crypt space where the body had been. On the floor though is the sad body of the wee child, the little boy with his head caved in and run through by a  skeletal sword is clearly dead, nothing can be done for him now.

----------


## stack

Jon shakes his head sadly. "Seems it was too ate before we started. Perhaps there is some sign here of what caused this to happen; I propose we search the area, then take the body out of this place."*Spoiler*
Show

+6 perception, figure we have time to look around carefully.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods, after marking the spiral of Pharasma over his chest.  "He's far gone beyond my ability to help," the cleric mutters grimly.  "Perhaps we can figure something out about...  all this," he grumbles.  "Why's the boy here?  Where did all the skeletons come from?  There's an awful lot of questions here, and not many answers..."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej pulled the black robe they had found in the upper chamber from his pack, and sat down heavily, expended from the confrontation and the discovery of the lad's corpse.  *"Quiet, quiet, give me a second, please."*  Rubbing his temples, he closed his eyes, concentrating, *"This here robe, could be used to create those damnable undead, now unless I am entirely off my mark, that lad there,"* he nodded towards Jerrens corpse, *"wasn't practised in the necromantic arts, so we can write off acidentally summoned the very thing that killed ya, we all agree on that?"*

He continued talking through their discovery, *"So he creeps down into the crypt, finds that sodder who was wearing this robe,"* he held up the enchanted robes, *"now, if I were disturbed by a young acolyte, I wouldn't summon, what, five, skeletons to kill the lad.  So whoever was wearing this had them summoned for another purpose, labor perhaps?  That crypt there, whose is it?  To take a ****e on a man's final resting place, you have ta be pissed off about something, ya?"*

He shook his head, *"Too many questions, too many."*  Another pause, *"Let's tell the Sister the news, but I think we need to keep the truth hidden, gossip and all. Boy heard a noise, crept down here abouts, and got himself sliced open by some greenskin goblin who hid down here after the raid?  That way the bastard that wore this robe won't know we're looking for him, and that's how we catch them and take them to task for that poor lad there."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis listens intently, frowning.  It's plain as day he struggles to follow the logic laid out by his more intelligent companion.  Still, he makes the effort, and ultimately fails.

At Alexej's final breakdown, the cleric grunts.  "I don't like it," he admits.  "Not any part of it.  Why would Jerren come down here at all?" he asks, not really looking for an answer. 

Turning to Alexej, ha grunts again.  "I don't like lying.  Don't ask me to.  If Alexis asks me outright, I'm not sure I'll stick to the story."  He breathes in and out slowly, clearly upset.  "But I think I understand why you want to do it.  I won't get in the way, and hopefully we can figure this out before it gets... _worse..._"  Something is clearly deeply bothering the young man, but for the moment, he doesn't elaborate.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander doesn't say a word about poor Jorren, a detached look on his face like he has seen way too many murdered people to feel anything about the boy; he just rests, back on a wall and arms crossed, listening to the chatter of the others but clearly mulling on his own about what could have happened. After a while, he shares his own thoughts, his voice coarse and tired *"The one who did this was looking for something here, something quite specific. Don't believe a goblin was behind this."* the sellsword moves from the wall and starts looking around with the trained eye of a professional *"I agree the general population shouldn't know the truth, they would panic. But guards and priests? They should know - there's another threat in town, if we lie to them we'll just help the culprit."* then he just shrugs and looks at Alexej *"You paid me, however. So I will be mum on this if you want."*

*Spoiler: Perception!*
Show

Here's a Perception roll to find any clue
(1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## stack

Jon shakes his head, I don't see any good coming of lying to folk. We don't know who did this, but saying it was goblins when we don't know that won't do any good in the long run."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights (sustained)
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej shook his head, as Lysander spoke, *"Nah mate,"* he placed a hand on the larger man's shoulder, *"you proved yer worth a helluva lot more than a gold coin, you speak your mind."*  He looked to the others, *"That goes for the lot of you, but a warning.  If we speak truth, it means this sodder,"* he held the necromantic cloak up for his companions to see, *"knows that we know he was involved.  Means he goes into hiding, and it makes finding out who did that,"* again pointing to the boy's remains, *"that much harder.  And if we miss him, his death goes unpunished, and I don't want that more'n any of you I imagine."*

He looked to Jon who seemed wholly displeased with the prospect of concealing the truth, *"I do say we tell the Sister though, and the Sheriff, ya?  They should know the truth, and hopefully are smart enough to keep their mouths shut while we look for this blighter."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns deeply, clearly concerned with every aspect of the situation.  He keeps his peace while the others talk, but his expression says plenty.

"We're not doing anyone any good hiding in the dark here.  Let's make sure there's nothing else to learn and get back to Father Zantus."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It is actually anathema to Erastil to tell lies.  Jannis could risk his class abilities by being party to this deception.  I think it would be extremely harsh to impose penalties, considering the intention, the short-term nature, and his relative (lack of) involvement, but it's right there in black and white: "tell lies".  

But in all seriousness, is DrK wants to press the issue, when/if Alexis or anyone else asks Jannis point blank, he will agonize over the situation anew and then tell them the truth of what we found here.

Beyond that, this is an edit so I can't roll, but let's search the area.  It's a secret check anyway, so I'll let you piece it together, DrK.  Jannis' modifier is +9.  He's specifically looking for information about who's grave this is and what sort of things might be unique about this grave in particular.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> He looked to Jon who seemed wholly displeased with the prospect of concealing the truth, [B]"I do say we tell the Sister though, and the Sheriff, ya?  They should know the truth, and hopefully are smart enough to keep their mouths shut while we look for this blighter."


*"Safer this way. More corpses pop up and the people demand to know what's happening - it's on them. We're mum, Hemlock could pin everything on us."* Lysander just shrugs and then nods at Jannis *"Sure, let's go. If I wanted to spend all day in a dark, damp crypt I would've become an adventurer. And remember, I want a talk with you and Alexis."*

----------


## DrK

After some examinations its Jon who finds a piece of shattered stone with a name on in it. "Tobyn" - and he realises that the crypt that has been despoiled was that of Father Tobyn, the previous priest of Desna for Sandpoint and the one who had lost his daughter in the fire that devastated the old cathedral. Even more worrying as you can carefully investigate the stone shelf you can see that someone has removed and stolen the remains of the old priest's body. 

Heading to the surface with poor Jerren's body you are met by Alexis, who pales and cries as she sees the body. "Oh my, by the goddess, he had no chance. The poor boy. I do not how we will tell his parents. " She looks at you all, "Do you think that he suffered?"

As you discuss things with her you can all see Hemlock advancing again, although his time he is accompanied by a tall willowy half elf with soft green leathers, wild blonde hair and a bow over her shoulder. 



Hemlock nods to you, *"My friends. I thank you, even if it is with sad and troubling news."* he offers as you explain what has happened. *"Why would they take the body, that is a heinous thing to do. What would someone want with Tobyn's body?"*  As he muses he introduces the attractive half elf. *"This is Shalelu, she is a local to the area and swings by town from time to time."*

The half elf nods and grins, speaking in a sing song musical voice. "I greet you, those would slay goblins. I am troubled though by the tribes of late. " She bobs her head, blonde ponytail bouncing about. "Belor's told me of your work against the goblins - Well done. I've dedicated the last several years of my life to keeping them from causing too much trouble but they are tenacious and fecund little runts. Like weeds that bite."

"There are five major tribes in the region and traditionally they have kept each other in check with intercine squabbling and tribal conflicts. Yet from the discussions I've had with Hemlock and the bodies I've seen all five of the tribes were involved in the raid upon Sandpoint. I met some in the woods yesterday in the mosswood and dispatched them. Bu as I was tracking them they were squabbling about the "Long shanks" who had been bossing them about."

"In any the five tribes working together disturbs me. Goblin tribes do not get along without something larger and scarier holding the whip hand. I worry that there is a darker force at work that is forcing them to organise, and if they do so it will endanger Sandpoint and this section of coast." 

Hemlock nods, *"Aye Shalelu tis worrying time."* He nods to you all. *"I trust her word. SHalelu is what one might call unofficial militia, bu she has helped us out fer' years popping into town to sell goblin ears. ANyhow, with the wee blighters ganging up with each other I'm going to head to the city (Magnimar) to see if I can get some more men to help. Shalelu will head into the Mosswood and up towards ole' Thistletop. Could you folks stay near the town to help keep an eye on things whilst I'm gone.""*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis greets Alexis grimly, unhappy to share the bad news.  "Can't be sure, but I wouldn't want to go that way," he grimaces.  "Death is never pretty, but _that..._  Ugh."  He shakes his head sadly.

He nods to the sheriff and Shalelu, who he has seen plenty of times before but never spoken with.  He listens patiently, concern growing on his plain features as she explains her findings.  "I'm happy to do whatever I can to help, sir," the young cleric responds to Hemlock.  "Can't be anything good coming from a bodysnatcher, and now this?  Do you think they're related somehow?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander groans when the bright light strikes his bloodshot eyes, discomfort and a serious headache after the revelry of the evening before and the fight of the morning; when Alexis starts crying, seemingly desperate for the poor Jorren's death, the sellsword just shrugs and says in a matter-of-factly way *"Ugly sight, but it was quick. Reckon he didn't suffered much."* and is about to say something more, but Hemlock arrives with a new request.

The mercenary listens and when Hemlock asks them to keep an eye on things, Lysander rolls his eyes and sighs *"And guess there will be no reward if I accept; fine, count me in - but if I kill something, whatever I find on them is mine. And I want to be healed for free if I get stabbed. Seems reasonable enough."*

----------


## stack

Jon ponders the elf's report. "Whomever had this robe has resources. Though maybe not a good head, leaving it behind like that. Unless we were supposed to find it, but it would take a better mind than mine for this to put us on a false trail, since it doesn't point to any trail at all. I don't suppose there are any scent hounds about the town?"

----------


## Farmerbink

> *"And I want to be healed for free if I get stabbed. Seems reasonable enough."*


Jannis laughs, giving the impression that he thinks Lysander is joking. I promise, at the very least, he begins with an easy smile, If youre stabbed standing between me and something nasty, I will _absolutely_ give you any healing I can! He claps the sellsword on the shoulder, chuckling good-naturedly.

----------


## DrK

The sheriff eyes Lysander with a hard glare even as Shalelu stifles a wry grin at the mercenarie's pragmatic approach. 

*"Aye Master Lysander. You can keep your spoils "* Then more politely looks at Jannis and Jon. *"My thanks. Not known the town this rattled since the Skinner murders. They'll be happier knowing the likes of you are about."* 

Shalelu nods at Jon "I'm going to head north and follow the trails. See if I cant find out more about them massing "

At the request for the dog Hemlock nods, *"Try Aesrick, Old Battlehorn has a hound he swears can track goblins."*  (all 4 of you know the grizzled Aesrick Battlehorn who is head of the Carpenter's guild). *"He may lend you Chomper if you ask nicely."*

As he examines the silk robe he nods, *"My thanks for the warning. I'll see when I'm in the city of I can hire some adventuring types to help. The pathfinder society normally has trustworthy types. "*

He and Shalelu bid you good day and head off on their errands (unless you have further questions)

----------


## stack

Jon bids them farewell. Speaking to his remaining companions, "I think the hound is worth a shot; give him a sniff of the robe and see."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis smirks a little, nodding.  Having some experience with hunting hounds growing up nearby, he's familiar with the guild and the members of it.  "Let's do it, it can't hurt anything.  It hasn't been _that_ long, I would think...  Battlehorn will probably be happy to help if we tell him what's going on."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej studied the swarthy skinned man and his companion, listening carefully as they spoke.  *"So while you travel to Magnimar and the Lady Shalelu keeps watch on the Tribes, you want us to act as deputized towns guards?"*  He considered the option, *"Will we have the autonomy to investigate these crimes, the death of the lad, the grave robbers, and this 'long shanks' that may be mobilizing the surrounding greenskin clans?"*

While he waited for the Sheriff's response, he paid half a mind to the banter of his companions, slightly uncomfortable discussing the robe that they had discovered within the crypts in front of the elf blooded ranger.  Still, he silently shrugged, no point in shedding tears, what had been done, was done.  Though when the others mentioned the use of a bloodhound to track down the owner of the robe, he did nod his head appreciatively of the simple logic of that solution.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Midnight shift sucked the creativity and focus out of me so just catching up.  Sorry for the delay folks!  Also if I missed someone who asked Alexij a question directly, poke me and I will edit a response in.

----------


## DrK

_Before the sheriff leaves._

As the mage's query Hemlock pauses before slowly nodding. *"Aye, , I guess you had better be. I'll pass the word around the  barracks and tell the mayor that youre helping out and are deputies whilst I'm away."* Then with a glance at Lysander, *"Voluntary deputies, so no on the town budget."*

--

The four of you head down Festival styreet to the carpenter's guild, a large building opposite the impressive and noisy Sandpoint Theatre. Even at this time in the morning you can hear the sounds of shouting and singing from within, rumours of Cyrdakk Drokkus penning a new show to celebrate the battle had circulated in the Rusty Dragon filling you with probably dread rather than excitement. 

Entering the Carpenter's guild its not hard to speak Battlehorn, a massive obeses dwarf with a fine beard spillig down over his paunch. Unusually his beard held in place with wooden carvings rather than metal rings. Jon and Jannis know that he was once of the Mindspin's before being exiled as he preferred wood to stone! Heresy in distant Kraggodan. The dwraf oversees a half dozen carpenters and apprentices and makes most of the buildings and furniture in Sandpoit, arguing with Banny and Bor in the lumberyard when they sand "the best" lumber to Magnimar where it can fetch better prices. 

THe dwarf looks at you as you enter, eyes narrowed suspiciously as he see's a priest, a soldier, a mage and a druid walk into the workshop. [B]"Aye, what do you be wanting? You don't look like the sorts of folk who want a nice table or set of dining chairs"[/Ba]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> _Before the sheriff leaves._
> Then with a glance at Lysander, *"Voluntary deputies, so no on the town budget."*


*"I get it, Sheriff. Told you, I'll find my own reward."* again, Lysander rolls his eyes to Hemlock's unwillingness to part ways with some coins; before leaving, he looks at Alexis and Jannis and says *"Guess we all have work to do. But I still want a chat with the both of you. This evening at the Rusty Dragon."*

------------

The sellsword answer to the dwarf in a professional tone - like he has said similar words in the past *"We're deputies of the Town Guard. We're here because we're tracking a suspect involved in yesterday's attack and we would appreciate your cooperation. We need your dog, Master Battlehorn. Heard it has the best nose of the Coast."*

----------


## stack

Jon nods, having little to add to the statement.

----------


## Farmerbink

When the sheriff grants them almost total autonomy, Jannis sucks in a breath in surprise.  Clearly, the young cleric had _not_ expected Hemlock to agree to those terms.  "Deadeye's reaping," he curses quietly.  "Didn't think things were nearly _that_ bad." 

He's taken off-guard when Lysander mentions an evening meeting.  "What?  Sure.  Oh yeah, I can be there- especially now..."  He's wide-eyed with the realization that the sheriff's comment about the Skinner murders was perhaps not exaggeration, as he follows the group almost listlessly down festival street.

In the carpenter's guild, Jannis nods warmly to a few folks he considers more friends than acquaintances.  He tries hard, but probably fails to keep the concern from his face as they approach the Dwarf in charge with businesslike focus.  Lysander speaks up again, surprising Jannis but earning an appreciative glance.  _Maybe not_ nice,_ exactly, but he gets it done._  "Hemlock hasn't authorized us to use any funds," the young Erastilite interjects.  "But I'll protect Chomper like he's my own."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figure diplomacy applies.  Sadly, Jannis is untrained: (1d20+2)[*4*]

Also, if it comes to it, Jannis will share that they're tracking a murderer in a plea for good will.

----------


## DrK

The burly dwarf nods at Lysander's suggestion of chomper having the best nose in town. *"Aye he does that, but he be my beast. I'll no having strangers stealing him. Even ones that seem as trustworthy as you."* He adds glancing at Jannis who he recognises from the church.  As Jannis joins in the request Aseric shakes his head. *"Nay, if ye want help from the dog ye want help from me. You can either come back after me work or you can pay for my time. 5 crowns (5gp) should cover it."*

He holds out his hand expentantly, and whistles loudly as a massive wolfhound bounds out from under a bench and shambles up, its height meaning it can almost look Aseric eye to eye.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej shook his head, *"Apparently you can take the dwarf from the Mindspins, but you cannot take the Mindspins from the dwarf.  Given the recent attack on Sandpoint, one would think it's citizenry would wish to assist in the search for any remaining threats, to yourself, your home, or your business."*  With a large sigh, he produced a pen and quill, writing a writ for five gold, which could be claimed from Sandpoint's coffers upon Sheriff Hemlock's return.

*"That will have to do for the time being, but the matter is of an urgent matter and requires our immediate attention,"* he paused, studying the beast, *"and we shall ensure no harm comes to such a magnificent hound."*

----------


## stack

Jon was ready to gather up funds, but waits to see if the writ is accepted. 

"The longer the wait, the colder the trail."

----------


## DrK

Aesrik egards the mage coldly before reaching out with a heavily calloused hand from his craft. *"Aye, I'll just grab me hammer."* He waddles into his office pulling out a heavy looking mallet of some kind and whistles to the dog. *"Well, the what do you want me to be tracking"*. 

When they show him the now depleted Robe of bones he regards it with some interest. *"A strange fabric eh? A hint of magic you say. Don't be knowing if Chomper 'll be able to track that?"* Although Chomper himself has no such doubts! The dog woofs happily, wags his tail and straining at the heavy chain links of lead runs outside. Starting back at the tomb the dog barks loudly, nose to the ground running in circles before looking Southwest back into the town! 

It barks again, and starts straining at the leash and begins to track the scent, pulling Aesrik and the rest of you after it. Aesrik grins, clearly enjoying himself. *"Aye, he's got the scent now, he'll see you right!"* The dog leads you out of the boneyard, behind the cathedral skirting the top of the bank the cathedral sits on. barking it cuts down Tower street behind Savah's Armoury, where you can see there are far more customers than normal, as post the raid more people are talking to the no nonsense Savah Benaniky - an ex soldier from magnimar, she set up the armoury years ago - to sharpen old weapons that have been in attics for many years. Down tower street the scent trail runs past the town hall and down main street past the garrison. Aesrik looking at you with a *"Bold one this lad eh? Marched through the town bold as brass!"* before the dog stops, barking at the entrance to the ill named rat alley. 

Following the dog through the thin alley tucked between some houses and the bustling "Sandpoint Savouries" you're impressed the dog can track through the delicious smell's coming from Alma's kitchen you pop out opposite the small House of Blue Stones (a small temple to Irori with a quiet meditation room and impressive library) and the large and imposing glass works! The glass works, owned and operated by Lonjikou Kaijitsu is one of the oldest buildings in town and the sand from the beaches that give the town its name are famed for the clarity of the glass that the Glassworks produces. 

As you stand in the street Chomper runs up to the southern door that you know would lead into the showroom and shop but oddly, despite the time of the day the dog is stopped by the door appearing locked. A glance at the glassworks shows all the windows that line the street still have the curtains drawn although from the furnace chimney you can see smoke pouring out. With no other shops on Gull street or Glass Street its not very busy but there are still a few people wandering about who look with interest at the antics of the dogs and the recent "heroes of Sandpoint"  






_OOC

The main door to the shop is on the north side of the round tower on the far right (where the paths converge)
Perception or tracking checks as appropriate may be of use

_

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej walked a quick perimeter around the alley way, familiar with the work of the Sczarni and similar, related organizations, he checked the upper levels for signs of entry through windows or other such roof access.  Mumbling, quietly, to Lysander as he did so, *"If needs be, I can slip a lock to gain us access, but will need you to scowl at the locals while I do so."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Perception check, (1d20+5)[*8*], before I decide whether or not I need to pick the lock.  Nope!  Nothing to see here, lol!  Curse you RNG!

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The Savouries' smells might not bother Chomper, but Lysander seems about to barf; he shakes his head and comments with a strained voice *"Worst part of being hailed a hero is that everyone wants to buy you a drink. Never drank so much with my own money."* but toughens up and keeps going. When they arrive at the Glassworks the sellsword frowns a bit, scratch his head and says to the others with a puzzled look *"Didn't someone mention the Glassworks yesterday?"* then shrugs and sizes up the building, trying to understand if there's something off about it. When Alexej approaches him with a plan, Lysander answers with a cocky grin *"Sure, I can scare the locals if needed. But I guess that if we just bust down the door people would cheer for us - old Kaijitsu doesn't seem to be loved by many here."* so he moves towards the small crowd and yells at them *"Hey, you! Scram, we're looking for stragglers from yesterday's attack! You fancy being gutted by those green vermins?"*

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show


Perception: (1d20+7)[*12*]
Intimidate: (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## stack

Recallign the altercation at the tavern, Jon muses "I wonder is Ameiko has come here to try to mend fences with her father. I doubt he would listen to us, if he was in there. We could run back to the Dragon, see if she could talk him into letting us look around? A difficult thing, perhaps."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is as surprised as anyone when the hound leads them to the glassworks.  "I don't like this.  Not one bit," he groans, only beginning to consider implications.  "Aye," he remarks to Lysander's question.  "And we saw its owner last night at the _Dragon._  That crotchety old man who yelled at Ameiko owns and runs the place.  They make good product, and don't _overcharge_ exactly, but they know what they have."  

He frowns deeply at the shuttered windows and locked door.  "But you don't make money not doing business...  And about the only thing I'm _sure_ the old man loves is money...  He aughta be open by now."

The cleric turns to Jon and listens, nodding slowly.  "You might be right, but I figure she isn't gonna be keen on squaring off with her father twice in as many days.  Let's see if we can get some answers to take to _her_, instead of asking her to help us find them?  Locks and doors can be repaired more easily than broken relationships."  

He turns to Alexej.  "If you can do it, I say you should.  Let's see what's going on inside before we get Ameiko any more tangled up than she already is."

----------


## DrK

Alexej glances about and is distracted by the flock sea gulls wheeling over the cliffs but the coast looks clear to his eyes. Beside him Lysander growls aa surly threat to the nearby villages who take one look at the heavily armed man, the massive dog and the rest of them and decide that they want no part in whatever is happening and make themselves scarce.  At Jon and Jannis's words Aesrik nods, *"Aye, you be right. Lonjikiou maybe a miserable goat but he loves his coin,"* eyeing the smoke coming from the chimney, *"Looks like the furnace be running but odd the gates be closed."*

Calling the dog over from pawing at the door he watches Alexej with curiosity to see how the young mage will get the door open.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

With a flourish Alexej produced a set of wire picks, inserting them into the locks, he spoke softly to those around him.  "*Channeling enregies from the astral plane through one's ody can be terribly taxing."*  He worked the picks in a slow rotation, feeling for a change in tension, *"One cannot rely upon magic, and sorcery for everything in one's life."*  A pause as he concentrated, *"Sometimes one must lean into his own ill-spent youth, and oft larcenous activities."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Alright, using Thievery to try to open the lock with my picks, if I can take 20 I will, otherwise, (1d20+5)[*23*].

----------


## DrK

With most of the street cleared by Lysander's scowl it allows Alexej to kneel down by the door picking the lock and seconds later there is  dull "click" and the door swings open, the door swings open into a semi-circular shop. The shop is well appointed with a thick luxurious carpet and many cases piled high with all manner of ornate glass vases, shaped glass animals and fine wine flutes and coloured drinking glasses. To the far side is a solid wooden counter with a thick notebook for taking orders and doors, however as the door swings open there is a noise you didn't want to hear!

A high pitched human scream amidst the shrill and squeaky noise of goblins before the scream is cut off and the sound of smashing grass! Goblins in the glassworks....

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej nodded towards the door, mouthing a 'Ta-Da!'  Before looking towards the mouth of the alley, *"Lysander,"* he whispered, *"after you.  Sounds like some of our green-skinned friends are already here."*  He stepped back to allow his companions access to the side door, and then with an arcane gesture, conjured forth a protective field of arcane energy.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:* Keeping Shield spell up, and moving towards the sound of conflict, hopefully behind our big, beefy, merc!

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns appreciatively for a few moments as the wizard reveals his seedier side.  He follows Alexej into the foyer, glancing appreciatively towards the fine craftsmanship on display.  "Handy skills to have in times like these.  I wonde-" The thought is cut short by the sudden scream, and Jannis' eyes widen in realization.  "To arms!" he whispers urgently, to everyone behind him.  He frowns at the close quarters, but nonetheless readies his longbow and follows a few paces behind the wizard.

*Spoiler: Jannis, pre-combat*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/17, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

----------


## stack

Jon puts aside his misgivings about the entry and rushes towards the sounds of distress.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander doesn't rush in the Glassworks when he hears someone screaming, tsking with open disappointment *"Old Kaijitsu said we're little more than brigands. If he's the one screaming in there, I won't risk life and limb to save his skin. Not worth it."* than shrugs, draws his sword and goes in mumbling mostly to himself *"Doors and corners, that's where they get you."* advancing cautiously, checking the corners and keeping his sword at the ready.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Caution is the better part of valor, so here's a Perception check.
(1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis grunts with an odd expression as he moves forward, somehow agreeing with Lysander even while he disapproves.  "If it's _him,_ Ameiko would never forgive herself."  He glances at the stacked boxes.  "And all this glass might be _spoils._"

----------


## DrK

Lysander cautiously advances through thr doorway and glances about. A long corridor stretches to the right, but a stout set of double doors is opposite Lsyander. Screams, squeals of goblin glee and shattering glass can be heard.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Poool:* 0 *| Spells Slots:  1st:* 2/3
*Active Effects:* Shield.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej nodded towards the double doors, *"Let's think of it less than savin' that bloody prigs ass, than makin' sure those greenskin scavengers don't escape and slit some poor sods throat, eh?"*  He nodded his head towards the double doors, "'sides might be fun to see the old bastard's face when he's forced 'ta eat crow, ya?"



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Alexej will follow the group, but I'd prefer to investigate the sounds of goblins, also, fearing combat at any point, I will spend 1 action every turn to keep Shield spell up.  And finally, still getting used to PF2E, could we say between the Crypts & the Glassworks Alexej spent the 10 minutes required to restore his focus?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis pauses long enough to think back to when he's visited before.  "I think the main shop and offices are to the right.  That would make the stuff to the left the workshop?"  He leaves it in Lysander's capable hands to decide which way to go, sighting down the hallway with his longbow.

*Spoiler: Jannis, still pre-combat?*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/17, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander looks around, sword at the ready and still a pained expression on his face *"Fine, fine, I'll do it. Doubt Ameiko will forgive me if I let her father die.""* the sellsword grugdingly accepts, then moves in the corridor trying to be as stealthy as possible; he stops at the first door he encounters, says to the others *"Hope you're ready."* and tries to open it.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Lysander tries to open the door at I-10.

----------


## stack

Jon stands ready to follow Lysander in, gripping his staff tightly.

----------


## DrK

Lysander opens a door into a scene of (typically goblin) chaos and madness. Furnaces burn hungrily and noisily along the closes wall pumping out heat with heavy iron doors swinging open. Marble tables are scattered around the room with surfaces cluttered with all manner of scrapers, blowing tubes and other strange devices used to shape and bend the molten glass. At the far end of the room the largest furnace burns blue white with searing heat.

THe room is a horrific ornament to goblin ingenuity and boredom. The dismembered bodies of 8 of the glassworks staff are scattered near the furnaces, missing limbs that have been cast into the furnace or other bodies partially coated in molten glass. These appear to be poor attempts to copy what appears to be the _masterpiece_ that lies at the far end of the room where you see the body of Lonjikiou pinned to a chair by heavy nails hammered into arms and shins and then coated by a great sheet of molten glass, his face, now frozen behind the glass a burned mask of anguish. 

In the room as you open the goblins, some with tongs and metal jars of molten glass all look around, little evil faces grinning at the prospect of a new "toy" to play with!!



_OOC

Players have the initiative
Will DC12 or gain Frightened 1 condition for (1d6)[2] at the horror of the molten glassed bodies

Lets begin
_

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16 (18) *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* Shield; Cover.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej's face became deadly serious as he took in the macabre scene, the goblins broad, teeth lined grins, impish, and terrifying in the flickering light of the glass works, Alexej plunged forward, past his comrades, sliding across the floor, to the end of the work table.  *"You bloody bastiches!  You'll soddin' burn fer this!"*  As he slammed into the end of the counter, taking cover from the goblins attack, his hand made an arcane gesture conjuring forth an invisible plane of force to protect himself before he immolated the chittering marauders who had so savagely tortured and murdered Lonjikiou.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:* Will check DC 12, (1d20+7)[*16*].  Move Action to get to the end of the counter, 1 Action to take Cover & my final action to cast Shield.

----------


## stack

(I thought we were in the hallway outside the main room, not still back in the round entry room; I will post on my understanding, since 5' will matter)

Jon stays focused on the task at hand, the horror of the goblins' "fun" , while creative, is not fundamentally different from what he has seen before. He moves into the room and launches an arc at the nearest goblins.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride to L7 (columns are misaligned, so going to the left of the letter)
2&3. electric arc (1d4+3)[*6*] basic reflex DC 16, hits )P11 and Q12

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 21\21 - Conditions: Frightened 1 (2 rnds) - Active Effects: None*

---------------

However jaded Lysander may be, he seems shocked by the gruesome display of the goblins' cruelty and ingenuity. He clenches his teeth and rushes forward, bellowing a war cry to conceal his fear; towering over the goblins, he start swinging his sword two-handed, fright fueling his powerful strikes.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (I10 -> O10) (1d20+8)[*20*] Damage (1d12+4)[*9*]
Action 3 - Strike (1d20+3)[*12*] Damage (1d12+4)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis isn't quite sure what he was expecting, but undeniably the carnage in the glassworks wasn't it.  He has to fight to keep himself calm, but manages, and takes aim with his bow at the nearest of the vile little cretins.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/17, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)

1: Jannis will _stride_ to ~J/10?  Right inside the doorway.

2: Shoot with longbow at O/14:
(1d20+5)[*7*] attack- by my math he's 35' feet away, so volley penalty won't apply.  If my math is wrong, change the target instead of taking a penalty.
(1d8)[*8*] piercing plus (1d10)[*5*] if critical success.

3: attack again:
(1d20)[*10*]
(1d8)[*1*] piercing plus (1d10)[*4*] if critical success.

----------


## DrK

The heroes burst into the room with some degree of drama!  Jon moves up quickly to behind the marble table with deep inset  hollow glass moulds and reaches out a hand, but the two goblins dive out of the way of the arching electricity. Behind him Alexej runs in taking cover by the marble counter and beside on while Jannis reaches the doorway and lets fly with an arrow that goes wild. Lysander is decisive and runs in, racing around the marble table sword swinging to shear one of the goblins in half that had evaded the lightning!

For their part the goblins howl with a mixture of rage and excitement, the "largest" of them pointing at Jon with a grin "FEED FAT ONE TO FIRE!" it bellows in its squeaky goblin voice. The one nearest to Lysander jumps in to attack him with its dogslicer, another one further back picking up the tongs with a glob of molten glass at the end and charging in swinging the red hot tongs like a greatclub!

The one that had been nearest the main furnace runs in, scurrying up to Alexej and jabbing at him whilst a 4th leaps atop the marble and launches a metal crucible full of molten sand at Jannis in the doorway. The last goblin, precariously drags a heavy bucket of flaming glass in a bucket behind him, but is still 20ft back. 

_apologies, Imugr is refusing to upload my map so will try again later_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Goblin 1 vs Lysander (step and attack twice)
(1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d6+1)[*5*]  // (1d20+4)[*8*] dam (1d6+1)[*5*] 

Goblin 2 vs Alexej (2 step and attack)
(1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d6+1)[*5*] 

Goblin 3 vs Lysander (2 step and attack with flaming tongs
(1d20+6)[*24*] dam (1d10)[*6*] + (1d4)[*1*] FIRE 

Goblin 4 Vs Jannis (Stride, clumb up on counter, throw the molten glass)
(1d20+8)[*11*] dam (2d4)[*5*] Fire

Goblin 5 (encumberd - pick up bucket, stride twice)

----------


## Farmerbink

"Take heart, friends!  Together we will overcome!"  Jannis calls upon Erastil's blessing and grants a minor boon to his nearest companions.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/17, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/1
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)
Bless: +1 attacks (5')

1&2: Cast bless.  I _think_ it will apply to me and Alexej, as is.  I'll expand it in the next few turns.
3: shoot a Goblin!
(1d20+6)[*12*] atk
(1d8)[*6*] plus (1d10)[*8*] in the event of critical success

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: Frightened 1 (1 rnds) - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander parries and dodge, still one of the goblins manages to hit him and leaving an ugly burn on the sellsword's arm; the pain, the fear, the remnants of his hangover make him less receptive to Jannis' encouragement and barks in response *"Just shut up and fight!"* 
The priest is not however the only target of Lysander's anger, while fighting the mercenary gazes one of the goblins and growls threateningly *"I'll drown you in your friends' blood!"* and presses forward, strike after strike aimed at unbalancing and then kill the goblins.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show


Action 1 - Demoralize Goblin 3 (1d20+3)[*15*] (Impose Frightened condition)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*26*] Damage (1d8+4)[*9*] (Impose Flat-footed condition)
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+3)[*16*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*] (Impose Flat-footed condition)

Goblin 3 is the priority target.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:* None..
*Conditions:*  None.

The goblin's vicious attack was deflected by an arcane field of force, he brought his hands together, and shot a gout of flame that fanned out, catching at least two of their attackers in it's flames, setting them alight.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  So, this will require a little adjudication on DrK's part.  Alexej is going to use 2 Actions to cast Burning Hands, a 15' cone, which should catch #2, and #4, however, if a 20' cone will catch more, I will use my 1st action to use Widen Spell and make it a 20' cone.  If the extra 5' won't make a difference I will cast a Shield Spell.

Regardless, any Goblin in the cone (15' or 20' depending on DrK's ruling), will take (2d6)[*5*], with a Reflex save DC 17 for half damage. ... 5?!?  Seriously?  _Sigh!_

----------


## stack

Jon launches another arc of lightning toward the goblins.*Spoiler*
Show

1. move/step as needed
2-3. electric arc on suitable targets (1d4+3)[*7*] Basic Reflex DC 16

----------


## DrK

The hungover Lysander is clearly angry as he's hit by burning glass and hits back savagely, a pair of wide sweeping blows hacking both goblins in half, green blood spraying across the marble table. 

Beside him he feels a surge of fire as Alexei releases a massive 20ft gout of fire engulfing the remaining 3 goblins, one falling dead with its earlier wounds. Even as Jannis's bless falls upon the party Jon waves a hand and a crackling arc of lightning connects the two goblins who explode seconds later into greasy puffs of black smoke. 

The smoke clears slowly, only the hungry crackling of the furnaces loud in the massive glass warehouse.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

A couple more stabs just to be sure, then Lysander groans and looks at the others saying meakly *"I don't feel so good."* and starts emptying his belly, the goblins' "artwork" the final straw; doubled over in pain, the mercenary coughs and spits until nothing comes out of his mouth anymore and finally manages to stand straight and mumbles mostly to himself *"Calistria be my witness, I'll never drink so much again."*

After his temporary "inconvenience", Lysander wipes his mouth with the back of his hand and says with a coarse voice *"Guess we're too late to save the old goat. Can't say he will be missed, but he didn't deserve this."* then sighs, looks around and says *"Just goblins here. Chances are, the one who summoned those skeletons is still here. Can't say why, however."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis pauses in the wake of the sudden violence, eyeing the room with the careful detachment of a man well used to the practicality of slaughter and butchery.  As Lysander loses his breakfast, the young cleric's head hangs sadly.  "We'll have to bear this news to Ameiko," he mutters simply.  He begins picking through the wreckage, decidedly morose in his demeanor.  "Perhaps we can find something useful in all this..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gonna _Search_ the area.  Perception is at +9

----------


## stack

Jon keeps his head and his stomach. "First, we should search the building; there could be survivors or other goblins here."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 1/3 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

As Jon spoke, Alexej was already walking, as if in a daze, towards Lonjikiou's corpse, his eyes tracing the rough glass sheen that surrounded him, the horrific pain clear on his face through it's crystal sheen.  He turned as he shook his head, pushing the thoughts of those final moments from his mind, *"I agree with Jon, let us search the building, in the event there are other,"* with a toe he rolled over one of the goblins they had slain, *"vermin."*

----------


## DrK

With the goblins lying dead and the heroes relieved at the their deaths they move out through the workshop. At the far end of the room, pushing out of the double door of the massive work room past the horrific glass "statues" and bits of the glass workers you stumble through a set of doors into a small loading room. A wheelbarrow sits against a wall and the shelves on the wall are full of fine glass jars filled with colourful metallic powders (manganese for clear, cobalt for blue, obsidian for black and nickel for bright green). In one corner a solid dwarven made safe lies open, the heavy door swinging slightly and some silver residues on the shelves (silver and gold are used to colour glass yellow and red respectively). To the top of the room a small door hangs open and a cool breathe blows up from the stairs decsending into darkness (and to Jon's sharp ears a faint hint of squealing goblin tongues)

Around the front of the Glassworks the cluster of offices, store rooms, servant's quarters and a kitchen are deserted, trashed and smashed beyond reason with splashes of blood near the sleeping quarters where you'd guess that likely the servants put up a brief fight before being dragged to their painful deaths in the main glass working room.

----------


## stack

Jon wastes no time in gathering the others. "I hear more goblins below; let us pursue them without delay."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 1/3 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* Dancing Lights; Shield.
*Conditions:*  None.

Hearing Jon's call, Alexej quickly moved to his companions side, on seeing the dark stairs descending beneath the foundry, he made several arcane gestures, the first summoned three balls of greenish flame.  The same he had used to entertain children, what seemed like weeks ago, illuminating the path of the stairs descent.  *"So, we don't have to walk blindly into the warrens of these vermin."*

The second summoned into place, a wavering field of force, allowing him to deflect an attack, the odd vibration of the astral energies comforting him, *"Let's see this through, then find the sheriff."*  His face was set, stony, and impassive as he steeled himself for the next step.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Sustaining Dancing Lights, and keeping Shield up on myself would cause me to use two actions per exploration phase, so Alexej is likely towards the rear, and moving slightly slowly.  If forced to choose, I will keep the lights up for ourselves.  two in front of the group and 1 behind, so the rear guard isn't in darkness either.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods resolutely at Jon's suggestion.  Grimly, he takes up a spot moving slowly beside Alexej with his bow as they begin to descend.  "He may be gone if we don't go immediately.  Still, I'm... the young priest pauses with a bit of a sneer on his lips.  It quickly becomes clear that he's developing a particular dislike for the Goblins that have recently terrorized his hometown.  After taking a breath to master the anger growing beneath the surface, he opens his eyes.   I'm prepared to deal with this problem more directly."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Just so you know, if things go south I will run away; I advise you do the same."* Lysander says after having wiped his mouth with the back of his hand; he looks at the stairs a bit unconvinced, then shakes his head and mumbles *"Don't like it at all."* and start going downstairs, slowly and cautiously.

----------


## DrK

Despite some clear reservations Lysander leads the way down the solid well cut stone steps into what you must assume is some storage cellars under the glass works. The stairs lead down into a wide corridor some 15ft wide that is used as a store room. The base of the stairs has walls filled shelving and stores for the glassworks along with a pair of wheelbarrow hanging on the wall. Straigh ahead the corridor contiunes ahead, liberally littered with storage crates and boxes until it turns left around a corner. 

To your immediate left as you reach the bottom of the stairs a wall has been pulled down, bricks and broken shelves in a  pile waist high but a passageway heads south (assuming you arrived from the east side). From that passage you can hear the sound of high pitched goblin squeaking and louder deeper voice bellowing at them in goblin.

----------


## stack

_Perhaps we have found the ringleader at last?_ Jon thinks, silently urging the others toward the voice.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"If we find the ringleader, let me tell you this: way to dangerous to take them alive, feet first out of the Glassworks is good enough."* the sellsword moves slowly and cautiously, slightly crouched to offer less of a target to hidden archers; at the bottom of the stairs, he points his sword south and starts moving towards the deeper (and probably non-goblinoid) voice.

----------


## DrK

Following Lysander under the flickering orbs of the dancing lights the party step over the rubble and creep down the corridor, as you walk some 20ft down you turn right, the corridor of what seems to be much older and more natural stone. As you turn and look down the corridor there are low lights showing two doors off the corridor some 30ft in front of you and the corridor ends in another bricked up wall that has been ripped down.

By the fallen wall (30ft away) you can se disheveled looking man, his features once may have been handsome and a mixture of human and elf but now seem twisted and drawn by some sort of anguish, in rgaged clothes with a bow in hand he looks haunted and stares angrily at you. Slapping the nearest of 3 goblins that cram into the 10ft corridor. He mutters darkly staring at Lysander,  "You craven fools. You have spoiled everything, she will never love me after this disaster" . He strings the bow and reaches for an arrow as the goblins begin to caper forwards!



_OOC
you are in a 10ft wide corridor and Lysander and Jon have turned the corner.
20ft away is a door on your left
25ft away is a door on your left
30ft away are Tsuto and in front of him/beside him are 3 goblins

Initiative:
Jon/Alexej
"Evil"
Jannis/Lysander
_

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 1/3 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej moved forward, the strange man had a frenzied, appearance too him, some sort of charm?  A compulsion perhaps?  He looked to his companions, *"Let's take the jackass alive, kill the vermin, ya?"*  And with that he moved down the hall towards the trio of goblins and their overseer, as he did he intoned a low, sonorous chant, before casting his hands ahead of him, a dazzling stream of light, comprised of every color and hue imaginable sprung forward to stun and blind his opponents.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Stride forwards about 20', then use two of my actions to cast Color Spray, Will save DC 17, with the following effects; 
*Critical Success* The creature is unaffected.
*Success* The creature is dazzled for 1 round.
*Failure* The creature is stunned 1, blinded for 1 round, and dazzled for 1 minute.
*Critical Failure* The creature is stunned for 1 round and blinded for 1 minute.

This leaves me in a dangerous spot, but let's see how that plays out.  That's my three actions so Dancing Lights drops, sorry guys!

----------


## stack

Jon gives the nearest goblin a withering glare, then lightning leaps from his hands toward it and anther of the goblins.*Spoiler*
Show

Intimidate (1d20+3)[*4*] (frightened 1 on success, 2 on crit), intimidating glare feat means it is non-verbal, so language is irrelevant

electric arc BASIC REF DC 16 vs (1d4+3)[*5*] electricity damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis doesn't need any encouragement beside the man reaching for an arrow to reach for one of his own.  "Deadeye, guide my hand!"

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 1, *HP* 17/17, *Speed*  25
*AC* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *Perc* 9
*Longbow* +5 (1d8 Piercing) deadly d10, volley 30ft
*Sickle* +5 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/1
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 2/2 (d10)


1&2: Cast magic weapon on my bow
3: pew pew the archer man
(1d20+5)[*25*] attack
(2d8)[*11*] damage plus (1d10)[*5*] in the event of critical success
Dang.  That'll probably do it.  I think the 11 gets doubled before the d10 goes in the mix?

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander seems taken aback by the half-elf's words, but the sellsword's surprise lasts until the leader of the goblins tries to reach for an arrow - old istincts kick in, and Lysander surges forward to kill or be killed. He covers the distance between the two groups quickly, sword in one hand ready to chop and butcher, much more concerned for his own survival than taking anyone alive.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+9)[*13*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+4)[*14*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]

Lysander targets first anyone unaffected by Alex's Color Spray.

----------


## DrK

The corridor fills with colours as Alexej unleashes a great blast of colourful magic. Tsuto almost drops his bow but is left sunned, one of the goblins screams as its eyes are blinded and only one manages to close its eyes in time! Sadly that one is then blasted by Jon's lightning and is blow off his feet stone dead! Even as the remaining goblins and Tsuto are stunned by the colours Lysander appears in the midst of them a pair of massive strikes at the blinded goblins lands as they can't dodge and each is thrown backwards in a fountain of green blood.

WHile Tsuto stands there blind, stunned, groping around for the danger Jannis takes careful aim and releases a single arrow! It shimmers with power and he can feel it resonate as its strikes true and critically in the man's throat! Tsuto drops to his knees, choking on blood, hands scrabbling at his belt pouch and a gargled *"Nualia, my love, I am coming..."* before he slumps backwards dying rapidly

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 1/3 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.




> Tsuto drops to his knees, choking on blood, hands scrabbling at his belt pouch and a gargled *"Nualia, my love, I am coming..."* before he slumps backwards dying rapidly


Alexej near snarled, before running forward, *"Not yet ya ain't you prick, you got some crimes ta bloody well answer for!"*  He pressed a rag to the hole of his throat, looking towards his companion, *"Jon!  Ya got some juice left for this blighter?  I want some answers, Ameiko will too, 'fore we send this bloke ta hell!"*

----------


## stack

Jon closes and send forth a burst of healing vitality. *Spoiler*
Show

if it has to be done this round, single target heal for (1d8+8)[*15*]

If it can wait a round, 3-action heal in a burst to help top everyone off.

If Jon can't be sure, go with the first option.


"Who is he?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

After the furious and quick battle, Lysander sighs and delicately rubs his own wounded arm; the last words of the half-elf seems to confuse the sellsword that says with contempt*"Is this mutt trying to say he did all of this just to impress a girl?"* then he dismissively shakes his head and starts looking around, trying to understand what the group was trying to do in the Glassworks' basement.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Here's a couple of rolls, Perception and Lore (Underworld) to investigate a bit.

(1d20+7)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Grab him, quickly!"  Jannis calls, surprising himself as much as anyone with the deathly accuracy of his single shot.  Recognizing Tsuto only after the fact, he begins to call upon Erastil for healing, only to be beaten to the metaphorical punch by Jon.  

"He's Tsuto," Jannis responds numbly.  "Ameiko's brother.  She'd never forgive me..."  The cleric blinks back his thoughts and scrambles forward to restrain the bleeding Half-Elf.  He looks up at Alexej.  "If we can, we should deliver him to Hemlock.  It seems....  Gods, Tsuto killed his own _father_, like _that?!_  How-"  Jannis finally falls silent, his thoughts shattered into uselessness by the hideous display of callousness and violence.  He roughly binds the unconscious man, even as he begins to stir in the wake of the healing.  

"Don't know as it's for the best you survived that," the young man mutters, more grimly than you might have thought possible.

----------


## DrK

The pulse of healing energy wafts up and down the corridor and Alexej can feel the flesh under hand knitting together and the blod slowly as Tsuto's eyes slowly open, revealing dark eyes full of hate. A snarled *"You should have let me die, my love with the power of lamashtu would have brought me back in a vision of perfection..."* he laughs, an insane cackle that puts a shiver down Andrei's spine. 

As he is roughly searched Lysander spots the composite bow, its well made of black stained wood and he can see faintly a rune of power glowing upon it! Also in the man's pockets as he grunts as he's roughly search is a pair of minor healing salves, the symbol of the butterfly suggesting he stole them from the Cathedral in the raid and a vial of red oily alchemists fire

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


2 minor healing potions
1 alchemists fire
Composite shortbow +1



Of most interest and the things that causes him to twist and shout with a *Give it back!"* is a worn looking diary. The journal containing two dozen pamphlet like pages has maps of Sandpoint, various locations circled. Of more concern are the several pages with crossed out plans and scribbled out approaches of what appears to be a mass attack on teh town by ~200 goblins, all 5 of the local goblin tries listed as amongst the attack force. In addition to the maps and attacks plans are numerous drawings of the same woman, all slightly erotic in nature and all showing this woman with half fiendish appendage, wings, a tail, a claw etc...



Even as you search him you all hear a faint shouting and banging from one of the rooms ahead, another storage room. As Jon/Lysander approaches and pulls the door open the stink of cleaning solvents and chacol greets you along with a dishevelled, pale and bloodied Ameiko. the bar maid bound and gagged and bleeding from cuts and bruisesd, her face pale and terrified!

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP:14\21 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Mh-hm, sure. I'll certainly take orders by the beaten-up prisoner that'll most probably hang for what he did."* Lysander nods with affected seriousness, but his voice is dripping sarcasm - and of course, gives the diary a quick glance before passing it to the others *"Look here, can't say if this lazy sod has completely lost the plot or..."* words seems failing the sellsword that in the end just grunts with a worried look to Tsuto, before going on with the inspection of the surroundings; that's when he finds Ameiko and immediately shouts *"Jannis! Leave that maggot be and come here at once! Ameiko is wounded!"* before dropping to his knees and trying to untie the poor woman, uncharacteristically concerned by her well-being.

----------


## stack

Jon bends over Ameiko, checking her wounds. He calls over his shoulder, "Bring one of those potions over, quickly!" He takes the gag out of her mouth, "Are you hurt badly?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis needs no further instruction and comes running at Lysander's call.  Without waiting for a potion, he channels the aid of Erastil and bestows his healing powers on Ameiko.  "Thanks to the Gods!" he breathes.  "How did you get here?" he asks of no one, immediately putting the pieces together himself.  "That _fool_.  Tsuto brought you here, didn't he?"  Jannis shakes his head sadly, even as he unbinds Ameiko as gently as he can.

"He's in deep, Ameiko.  I guess you probably know more than we do, but it can't be good.  He's got a journal we need to go through more thoroughly."  He lapses into silence, as he makes every effort to relieve his friend's pain.  "Let's get you out of here and get Tsuto to the prison.  We've got work to do..."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 15  *| HP:* 15 *| Class DC:* 17 
*Fortitude:* +4 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 1/3 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej, perched on Tsuto's back, was too busy studying the captive's journal to rush to Ameiko's rescue.  It amused him that Lysander was so, uncharacteristically, concerned for her well being, though it appeared that Jannis was just as enthusiastic about her well being.  Interesting that, though not so much as the details contained within her half-brother's journal.  *"Ohhh Tsuto, you naughty bugger, the ol' demon hand isn't doin' it for you?  You wanna upgrade to a succubus, eh?"*  He snorted, *"Sounds like true lust, more 'n love.  But no matter."*

He got up, placing the journal in his pack, using his staff he kept the man pinned.  *"Ya squirm too much, sure my mate here'll be more 'n obliged to splatter what little brains you got in that skull, all across the floor, ya?  You co-operate and you might just see Nualia again.  We can make sure she gets a noose right beside ya.  Togetha' forevah, just like ya wanted, ya?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis' attention is eventually drawn by Alexej's piercing comments.  He frowns sourly, and helps Ameiko to her feet.  After making sure she's ready to move, he pauses aside Tsuto with an uncomfortable expression for the evoker.  "Lysander, please make sure Tsuto doesn't try anything stupid.  Come on, you."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Barring objections, I vote we dump Tsuto in the jail immediately, with clear instructions to the guards (since we're official acting deputies) that he be kept under several locks and be allowed no visitors.  Then we can return the the Rusty Dragon to see to Ameiko and discuss our next step(s).

I'd like to semi-officially claim the bow.  It's a very minor upgrade for Jannis (though helping keep him out of melee may be a more significant benefit to the rest of you).

----------


## DrK

Tsuto squirms and wriggles somewhat but between crackling lightning from Alexej's fingers and the long blade of Lysander but apart from rambling diatribes threatening them with death and mutation at Lashunta's hands and bemoaning the loss of Nualia. Ameiko on the other hand weeps with relief, disraught about her near death and the horrible way her father was killed. "Thank you so much. By the gods. I cannot believe my half brother would do this, but, you, you saved me..."

Before you leave you search about and make a discovery. Most of the rooms in the underground section are  stores of various kinds, but in the section that was bricked off in he smallest of the rooms a seam of rock splits open revealing a narrow crack that opens up into a natural seam, a large tunnel with the tang of the sea and to Alexej's excitement a Thassilonian rune on the wall! 

--

With the worries of a goblin tribal war, and a Thassilonian ruin under the town its a strange situation as you reassemble in the Rusty Dragon, the staff whisking Ameiko away to tend to her it leaves the four of you sat in  the front room, a massive platter of meat and fresh bread in front of you and drinks strewn across the table. You can watch guards dragging the kickinga nd screaming Tsuto as well...

----------


## stack

Jon does his share of damage to the food, though his thoughts are uncharacteristically far from the meal. "After we rest up, we really need to look into anything else that may be down there. I can scout the tunnel ahead of us as needed."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP:33\33 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander drinks (water) and eats (sparingly), a sullen look on his face. When Jon finally speaks, the sellsword grumbles and voices his opinion *"We should talk to the Mayor, first. We're talking about another full-scale attack on Sandpoint - and not just goblins, but monsters and a half-demon too!"* the last words are just above a whisper, before he gravely shakes his head and goes on *"The girl. Nualia. Who is she? Why she wants to destroy Sandpoint? I mean, you two"* pointing at Jon and Jannis *"should know her, am I right?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods slowly, chewing a mouthful of roast pheasant.  "This is definitely bigger than us.  We should plan on going into those caves, but to do it without warning the mayor could be catastrophic."  He takes another bite, demonstrating the ravenous hunger that a night of too much drink and a day of stress and exertion will cause in a young man inexperienced to both.  

At mention of Nualia, Jannis scowls irritably.  "Yeah, I know... _of_ her, at least.  She was the daughter of the old priest- the one who's bones went missing.  I guess if this journal is accurate, she took them for part of a spell or something?  I never really knew her, she was...  well, she was kept in the church a lot."  He frowns deeply, saddened by his thoughts.  "Come to think of it, I probably saw her more than most, since I had just become an acolyte," he admits.  

"Crazy pretty.  Like the kind of girl you read people going to war over in those old stories.  She didn't even have to try, just... everybody noticed, wherever she went.  All the time.  I guess it was probably annoying, looking back."

After a few minutes, he comments almost in a daze.  "Everybody thought she was some kind of angel.  My parents used to think that her touch would cure warts and stuff, but nobody ever saw it happen.  She disappeared about 5... no 6 years ago.  Kept in her room in the church all the time.  Father Tobyn wouldn't let her leave, or talk about her...  All of us acolytes knew there was something weird going on, but nobody knew what.  Even outside the church, the whole town was talking about it."

Jannis shrugs, a little uneasy.  "Not to be rude, but everyone notices when the most beautiful young lady in town suddenly disappears.  Not like she was out and about on her own before, but she used to draw a crowd every couple days, then suddenly _poof_.  Gone forever.  About six months later, the cathedral caught fire.  We all figured she died there, like her dad."  Jannis glances at the journal, lying closed on the table between them.  "I guess we figured wrong..."

"Crazy that it's come to _this._  She could have been the queen of Sandpoint, and now she's trying to tear the whole town down?  Just totally crazy..."

----------


## DrK

The afternoon passes easily as you discuss your options. The history of Nualia as told by Jannis keeps you interested as you consider the risk posed by a hidden cavern with strange arcane ruins under the city. As rumours flow out from the Inn you see Kendra Deverin (he mayor entering, a lone town guard standing by the door to keep an eye on things). 



Kendra has been the mayor for a few years after beating her main rival Titus Scarnetti (which was good as he's a criminal!) and she is a kindly and well liked mayor with a fair sense of justice even as she has to juggle the influence of he four "noble" families that carry influence in the town. She approaches the four of you, a slightly stern look on her face. "Good afternoon. How are you all. I have heard troubling rumours, most troubling rumours." Her eyes drift the serving staff and you know with Ameiko's return and the guards capturing Tsuto word will be spreading soon. 

She sits down beside you all, a worried look on her face. "I have heard the rumours of both goblin attacks and, even more worrying a cavern with arcane sigils beneath us here?" she pales a little. "You helped us a great deal in the recent attack, and even more so this day in driving these creatures out of the glass works. I ask you, please, when you are rested tomorrow, please could investigate what lies beneath our feet. Bayliss (Hemlock, the sheriff) should be back soon with more warrrirs but people are scared."

She reaches a hand out to grab Lysander's "Please will you help. If you need supplies please tell me or one the guards at the garrison, they have been instructed to help you."

----------


## stack

Jon gives the mayor a polite nod as she enters, putting aside his food for the moment. He gives a moment for others to speak.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander listens intently, but the more Jannis recounts Nualia's story the more Lysander looks puzzled; the sellsword scratches his head *"You do not know why she was kept in a cage, but people talk. Surely you must've heard some rumors. I mean, one doesn't go from being the most popular girl in town to being a mass murderer without a reason."* then scoffs and waves dismissively a hand *"I'm not a priest, but I give my prayers to Calistria - and butchering a whole town because you had a horrible father seems a bit excessive as a revenge. Bet there's something more. Something you people did to her, maybe even without knowing."*

Before Lysander could say more, Mayor Deverin makes her entrance and talks to the group. When she takes Lysander's hand, the mercenary seems a bit embarassed; then he answers, a bit gruff *"Never had any love for adventurers - they just cause trouble. Seems I'm becoming one, though."* a resigned sigh *"Fine, fine. I'll help."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis smiles at Lysander's (relatively) agreeable response.  "We were actually just discussing how best to figure out just how bad it is," he offers.  "We may have just found Sandpoint's salvation in this little book of Tsuto's."  The young man shakes his head awkwardly.  "It's still hard to believe it's come to this.  As much money as Tsuto would have had, following in his father's footsteps.  And whatever happened with Nualia, this is all just crazy."

Turning back to the Mayor, Jannis raises his voice a bit.  "If the garrison has any potency crystals we could have, that would be immensely helpful.  I think we've begun to get a feel for how each other operate, but if there's actual demons down there..."  He lapses into silence, uncomfortable with the possibilities.

Later, when the moment arises, he turns back to Lysander.  "About Nualia, she was always kind of an outsider anyway- even if in kind of a good way?  And... well, we know she was seeing a boy her father didn't like, but as you said there's still a long way to go to explaining her apparent taste for violence.  Maybe we'll find some answers in that cavern," he muses, optimistically.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I agree with the relative value of potency crystals and such.  Especially if the mayor or the guards can supply them or help supply them.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej was still trying to decipher the rubbing of the rune he'd taken from beneath the glassworks, and pouring over notes, his own research, comparing it to the journal they'd discovered on Tsuto.  It was only when his companions began speaking that he looked up at the Mayor, took a sip of his ale, and nodded his agreement.  *"Not goin' ta lie, there's alot of bloody questions we still need 'ta answer, ya?  An' maybe some things that tha' good folk 'o Sandpoint need ta' answer for, like my friend Lysander says."*  He nodded towards Jannis, *"And Jann's got the sense 'o it.  We need magic, an' we need answers, if'n'ya got a good scribe, or some old scrolls lyin' about your office, they may help.  Anythin' we can use ta' put an end to this threat, it'd be useful.  'til then I'd keep double watch, and not let this slip out to the locals, folks start panicking, and things gonna go from bad to worse, ya?"*

----------


## DrK

The mayor nods and smiles thanking you all. At mention of doubling the guard and the potency crystals she nods her head "My thanks, my sincere thanks. We shall see you are well treated for aiding us. As for the crystals, yes, I konw the garrison has a small stock of such things for unforseen eventualities and we could see fit to share them with you. We could spare 6 i believe without weakening the garrison overmuch."

She smiles, and nods to the barmaid, "Please, they need their rest today, let them have anything to eat and drink today, tomorrow, they need their strength. Bill it to my tab." With a smile and a more confident she walks she bids you good day and heads out.


_
So she will get you 6 xtals. ANything else or happy to move onto the next morning and return to the caverns. 

_

----------


## stack

Jon resumes his meal. "Best we turn in early and get an start first thing. The sooner the matter is concluded the happier I will be."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods his agreement, seems about to try and speak around another mouthful of food and decides otherwise.  He nods again, chewing animatedly.  

"What he said," he finally mutters, after what appears to have been a laborious bite of lamb shank.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej flipped through the scrolls provided by the mayor, nodding his thank.  And like his companions, he devoured the evening's meal, preparing for the day ahead, the very real possibility of his death.  *"Let's call it a night my friends, tomorrow brings a day of fire, blood, and hopefully, our victory, ya?"*

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander waits until the Mayor is out of hearing range and says to the others, sour and cynical *"Don't like it one bit. I mean, I thought Sandpoint was a boring town and now I discover you people made someone so angry she wants to burn you all and become a demon."* he then stands up, nods to Jannis and then points at the door *"Well, you promised me talk with that priestess. Let's go."*

----------


## DrK

(Assuming Jannis agrees), Jannis and Lysnader head up towards the Cathedral, the dark outline of the newly sanctified cathedral perhaps a little more foreboding as you start to unravel the history of the original!  Knocking gently on the door one of the young choir boys lets you into the empty cathedral, the shadows cast by the flickering candles long and twisting

You are left beneath the stained glass windows, that glow a luminescent white in the moonlight for a few minutes before Sister ALexis arrives, her blonde hair pulled up in a practical bun, a long blue dress on that has sleeves rolled up to the elbows and arms and the front of the dress covered in flour. She looks at Jannis and Lysander in some confusion, "Are you well? Are you injured? I had heard of the horrors within the glassworks. Are you ok?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis starts, having forgotten his agreement, but still content to fulfill it.  "Right, of course.  Uhhh, let me just finish this..."  He takes a few more hurried bites, having put away no small amount of fare, and washes it down quickly with a mug of bland but suitable ale.  "Right then, let's go.  They'll probably let anyone in, night or day, but I don't rightly need to ask," he chuckles.

"Don't ask me," Jannis murmurs.  "He called this meeting."  He hooks a thumb at Lysander, not rudely, but quite matter-of-factly.  "Seems trustworthy enough, and he's already put his life on the line for me a few times since yesterday, so it only seems fair."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Wouldn't say I'm well, but I'm not injured. Went from guard duty for the Scarnettis to having killed more people in a couple of days than in the three years before - they're just goblins, but still..."* Lysander shudders, seemingly not that keen on killing goblins; he doesn't seem to feel guilt or mercy for the goblins, more a distaste for the act. He strokes his unkempt beard, stalling for a bit of time while collecting his thoughts then speaks, cold anger in his voice *"Wanted to talk to you because you're both priests. You"* pointing at Alexis *"healed me yesterday and told me Desna resisted your request. You said like it never happened before. Why would she do that?"* sour and sullen now, even though was just the day before it seems the sellsword has spent time mulling over those words *"I mean, was because you were trying to heal me? What I ever did to Desna?"*

----------


## DrK

The young sister nods to a pew and helps Lysander to one of them before shaking her head. "I don't know Master Lysander, it was but a momentary thing.." she pauses, seeing the upset expression on Lysnader's face, "Maybe it was me, I am unused to seeing such violence and I was mistaken."

She kneels down beside him and takes his hand. "Maybe if she had doubts on you some good deeds can correct it, I can see you mean well. Just look at what you've been doing of late." She nods to Jannis beside you. "I had heard of the good works you had done, you got rid of those goblins and saved poor Ameiko." She gives his had a gentle squeeze, "Come now Master Lysander, please, take heart, Desna will shelter you and give you sweet dreams, work with Master Jannis here, and I'm sure things will go well."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis smirks.  "See?  Nothing to worry about," he quips.  "And I can confirm that Old Deadeye will always look after us.  This is my home, and Erastil blesses homes and those who defend them."  He looks back and forth between the young priestess and the swordsmen- jaded early for his years.   

He scowls, thoughtfully.  "You worry too much, Lysander.  Things are far from good right now, but we're already well on our way to making them better.  The answers might not be what we were hoping for, but they were answers.  And there will be more."

----------


## DrK

With reassurance from both Jannis and the young Sister of Desna they both wait expectantly for Lysander to respond and answer any further questions the young mercenary has before you look up and realise that the evening is drawing in, shadows springing up around the town as they trudge back to rowdy and noisy Rusty Dragon, their seats still free and empty beside Alexji and Jon

---

The night passes by with each of you having fitful dreams, a yawning cavern, an eerie laugh and a great feeling of rage and hate. Each of you waking up several times doused in sweat from the roubling dreams and thankful that morning has finally come.

----------


## stack

Jon puts the dreams out of his mind as morning dawns, replacing them with thoughts of the tasks ahead. Well, vague ruminations on the tasks ahead. The task at hand was breakfast and not giving it proper consideration would be unthinkable.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword seems clearly unconvinced by the two priests words, but says nothing. He quietly follows Jannis to the Rusty Dragon and goes to sleep, even though sleep doesn't come easy. Blood-filled dreams, deep-seated anger that makes getting some rest quite difficult. When morning comes Lysander gets dressed and grogginly makes his way to the common room of the inn, hoping for a decent breakfast that would make his day at least bearable.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej, after retiring to his room, spent much of the night conducting a ritual of summoning, calling forth a small, dishevelled barn owl from the neighboring farm lands surrounding the town.  Then he infused the creature with a portion of his arcane energies, transforming it from a tiny, feathered rodent, into a reservoir of energy that he, himself, could draw upon in times of dire need.  What he hadn't accounted for, was the solitary, stubborn nature of the creature, and it's insistence to flap about the room during the ritual,  While successful, he surveyed the shards of crockery, the draperies that had been slashed by the owl's talons, and the roken chair, that he, himself, had tripped over trying to prevent the creature from escaping.  In the end, the ritual was a success, but given the creature's tired, snarky attitude, he named it, simply, Grump.

His sleep, when he finally did manage to bed down as equally as disturbing, visions of a possible future, or errant memories of the day's discoveries seeping into his unconsciousness.  He was not thrilled as the sun began to crest the horizon, however, seemingly in apology for his behaviour the previous night, he woke up to three dead rats on the pillow beside him, Grump perched on the end of the bed, squawking at his master.

He sighed, and wandered downstairs, towards the strong smell of ground kaffa beans steeping in water.  He looked at the faces of his companions, who looked equally tired and disspirited.  Shrugged his narrow shoulders, *"At least the kaffa smells good."*  As the wizard spoke, a small, mangy looking owl, brown and grey feathers landed on his staff, the coloration over it's right eye a deep chocolate brown, compared to the golden brown around it's left giving it the look of a brawler who just came out of a scrap.  

_SQUAWK!_ 

*"Enough outta you,"* Alexej said, as he eyed his friends, *"always thought familiars were a benefit to a mage.  Beginning to believe that might have been a line of bull, masters wanting their apprentices to suffer as much as them."*  And with a sigh he went back to his coffee.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis returns to the Rusty Dragon, content for the time being to continue following his last instructions from Father Zantus to do what he can to help.  Despite a few years of bunking mostly in the acolyte's chambers of the cathedral-in-remodel, he still finds himself a hair uneasy- longing once more for the comfort and familiarity of his childhood bed at home, despite the undeniable truth that acolytes sleep on finer stuff than farmhands.  In his lodgings at the Rusty Dragon, he finds himself for the first time in a bed who's primary design is to attract business, and the deliberately-designed comfort feels decidedly out of place.  Between that and the odd rustling and occasional _hoots_ permeating the walls, the young cleric finds sleep only by divine meditation.

In the wake of such a demanding and stressful day, he drifts to sleep.  Pestered by nightmares of unkind laughter and decidedly unusual anger, Jannis struggles to relax.  After the third such time of waking in a cold but angry sweat, he abandons any thoughts of being well-rested, instead resigning himself to another dreary day as if back on the farm.  Still a few hours before sunrise, he wanders downstairs and finds a table along the wall in the empty common room.  He uses a coal from the smoldering fire to light one of the evening lamps, and pulls out a small journal.  Unable to rest in the conventional sense, he puts his thoughts and worries to paper.  

When Jon and Lysander make their way down, Jannis greets them warmly, if not precisely happily.  He quickly begins to scowl and worry when it's revealed that they all shared a similar experience with (or perhaps _without_) sleep.  For the next several minutes, while the group struggles to wake and start the day as best the can, Jannis finds himself occupied by pestering each and every person he sees, anxious to know more about this bizarre communal nightmare.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dunno if you need rolls, but I _would_ like to know as much as we can about the nightmares.  Was it _us?_ did other patrons at the Rusty Dragon have these nightmares?  How about townsfolk sleeping elsewhere?

----------


## DrK

Awakening in the morning, each of you appears bleary eyed after a poor nights sleep. Each of you having shared the same sort of horrible dreams of rage and murder where you had visions of you strangling people, killing them or going down under a mob of fists and kicks - troubling dreams indeed! As you enjoy some fruits, bread and a light breakfast ale you overhear several of the waiting and kitchen staff discussing similar and you think that its not just you that suffered.


----

After breakfast you make your way to the clifftops and the glassworks. Arriving you see one of the local guards, Brent. He nods to Lysander, *"Morning Lysander, quiet night here. You lads heading down into those caverns?"* He unlocks a heavy padlock and chain that has been slung across the door. *"Desna's luck be with you. I'm up here but if I hear screaming I ain't likley to be running down there."* Nodding you in he offers a wry grin and lets you back in. 

Heading down the caverns you reach the narrow storage area and can see beyond the broken sections of wall the ancient caverns and on the wall daubed in paint the ancient Thassilonian rune of wrath. The cavern splts left and right, one heading towards the coast, and as you consider the direction you realise it heads to the small outcropping known locally as "Choppers Isle" after the hideout of the towns serial killer many years ago. The cavern to the left follows the coast South. As you begind to head down there you can see the dust and ancient walls are dry and bear no sign of salt water or seaweed. EVentually after some 300m you can see a pair if caverns opening to the right and a a long path continuing forward

----------


## stack

We do visit the nicest places." Beorn quips. "Shall I scout ahead?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods uncomfortably to Brent as the party files past.  "Can't rightly say I blame you," he mutters, beginning to wonder what exactly he's gotten himself into.  The glassworks is much like he remembers it: only much too messy and gross to be acceptable to the late Kaijitsu patriarch.  It's a bizarre, unsettling place- so nearly resembling something normal but yet quite apparently _off._  Before setting off either direction, he takes a few moments to proclaim a simple incantation, causing illumination to appear from the grip of his repurposed bow.

In the caverns, he quickly notes the final destination of the right-leading tunnel.  "This has gotta lead to Chopper's Isle," he offers, from a few paces behind Jon.  "Explains how he was able to get in and out without being caught for so long," he adds, with a near-silent shudder.  "Let's head back and check the other way."  

Back at the fork, the young cleric glances uneasily into the dark tunnel leading towards the town.  "How far do you think it goes?" he breathes.  "Never thought there'd be some vast Thassilonian cavern under our sleepy little town..."  He turns to nod at Jon, grateful for the man's steady presence.  "Don't get too far ahead," he whispers.

----------


## stack

If no one objects, Jon will move ahead and shift into a rat again, advancing cautiously. *Spoiler*
Show

getting the lay of the land and avoiding trouble, Have 10 minutes on the pest form, so trying to stay where he can get back without shifting again, though he has a second focus point in an emergency.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander groans a bit when he hears Brent's words, then smirks maliciously *"Better that way. In the dark your ugly mug could be easily mistaken for one of the goblins."* and then proceeds to follow the others down in the tunnels. After a while, when Jon offers to be the party scout, the sellsword points the blade towards the darkness ahead and says *"Be my guest. Do not worry, if you scream, guess at least the priest's going to try to save you."* Lysander shrugs and waits for Jon to go ahead and find if there's any threat down there.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej, despite his sardonic demeanor, was unnerved as they descended into the caverns beneath the Glassworks.  He could feel Grump's presence, some arcane connection established by the ritual, and despite the scraggly owl's abrasive nature, that was of some comfort to him considering the images and dreams which had invaded his dreams last night.  Flashes of, ineffectuaqlly, commanding his body as it performed acts abhorrant to him, was not unfamiliar to him, given his apprenticeship under Maester Immaldur's Geas.  On waking it took him sometime to seperate that which was a corrupting influence of the Thassilonian rune, from his own memories, and the crimes he committed while under the influence of his mentor's sadistic compulsions.

He looked at the rune as the descended, *"Dunno that I mentioned it yesterday, but that rune is an acient Thassilonian symbol depicting Wrath,"* he looked at his companions, *"be careful mates.  Somethin' down here is mighty pissed at something,"* his mind wandered to Lysander's outburst the other day, blaming this raid on some hidden secret, crime, that had been committed by the citizens of Sandpoint.  *"'n it knows it's stuff, Thassilonian rune's ain't somethin' you learn about outside o' specialized schools.  So we're dealin' with something, or someone, who is smart, 'n driven enough to learn ancient 'n arcane lore."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Not sure if I rolled previously, but what does Alexej know about Thassilonian Runes, specifically Wrath?  Relevent skills might be Arcana or Lore (Archaeology), both at the same bonus, +8.  So, in the event that a check is needed, (1d20+8)[*14*], and we'll see if that nets us anything useful or relevent.

----------


## DrK

Alexej looks at the runes, but aside from remembering that there were the 7 "sins" of magic from the ancient Runelords he can remember little esle. As the party shuffle up the tunnel, lamp light glowing and flickering flames lighting the way. As you see the walls slowly changing and showing signs of more working Jon pauses, his form shifting into that of a small rat as he scurreies forward. 

Peeking up the corridor the rat form of Jon can see a natural cave branching off to the right, a second cave juts off o the right some 10ft further on. The corridor curves slighly and ends with a stone door some 80ft ahead (assuming you are 20ft short of the first cavern). Even as the rat-Jon pauses his whiskers twitch and he can creep forward to the edge of the cave and spy a natural cavern (like a 30ft deep tear drop 20ft wide off the long tunnel you approach from. In the chanbler holding a long glaive an pacing is a bizzare looking emaciated creature of alien build and savage form...

----------


## stack

Jon returns the the others, resuming is usual form, and reports his findings, sketching a layout in the dirt.  He describes the creature as best he can. "Only saw the one. Probably could get the jump on it if we are careful, not sure what is beyond though. Could be more somewhere."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis snorts at Lysander's quip.  "Darn right, I will."  When Alexej pontificates over the rune, the young cleric starts frowning.  "Worst kind of enemy, that.  A smart one, I mean."

When Jon returns and starts describing some kind of hideous, alien creature, Jannis frowns even deeper.  "_Wrath,_ yeah?  So who wants to play bait?  I figure it'll charge anyone it sees, right?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander grins at Jannis and his righteousness, then listens to Alexej and scratches his head like he's trying to figure out something; then he shrugs and says tentatively *"Well, those two - Tsuto and Nualia - seem quite wrathful. I mean, they want to burn Sandpoint to the ground just because they had issues with their parents."* a brief pause, he looks around and grimaces *"Well, that. And the dreams. Don't dream much, most of the times I am too wasted for dreams to show up. But I never dreamt such things - butchering faceless people, anger fueling my every strike."* he shudders a bit, uncomfortable and worried.

When Jon comes back from his reconaissance, the sellsword sighs and says to Jannis *"I'll do it. Need to feel my blood pumping, way too many thoughts in my head right now."*

----------


## stack

"I will be right behind you."

----------


## DrK

As Lysander steps out, deliberately and loudly making noise there is a snuffling sound and the sin spawn stalks out into the corridor. It pauses, a single word *"Wracko"* hissing from its weird segmented maw. Its eyeballs Lysander before snarling....

_OOC
Its 20ft away from lysander, but the party has won the initiative

- Do any of you speak Aklo?
_

----------


## stack

"Wracko yourself." Jon sends an arc of lightning toward the creature.*Spoiler*
Show

1st action: Intimidate to demoralize (1d20+4)[*22*]
2nd & 3rd actions: electric arc (1d4+3)[*7*] Basic Reflex DC 17

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej crept behind his companions, *"Don't you bloody well die Lysander,"* he grumbled, *"haven't had a decent pubmate in years, ya?"*  As the creature turned towards them, the party fanned out, and the invoker moved his hands in an complex gesture, weaving a thread of elemental fire into a complex knot and casting it forth towards his foe.  *"Adolebitque et fragmen stercore!"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Action 1&2: Cast Produce Flame, (1d20+8)[*27*] vs AC, for (1d4+4)[*6*] fire damage, doubled with another (1d4)[*4*] persistent fire damage if the attack is a critical success.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

After the initial magical salvo of his companion, Lysander rushes forward trying to overwhelm the creature with speed and aggression, a powerful overhead so the fight would end quickly. Doesn't seem to notice much of what's being said, more focused on killing and not be killed - after the strike, he immediately steps backward and put his sword in front of him to parry any kind of retalation by the beast.

*Spoiler*
Show


Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+20)[*28*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry, +2 AC

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows closely as Jon and Lysander lead the party down the tunnel.  Whatever he was expecting from the druid's description, the bizarre creature before them isn't it.  He's visibly unnerved by the alien being, but wastes no time with idle chatter.  As his companions unleash a magical barrage, the young cleric fires off a lance of divine energy and a quick arrow.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

(1d20+8)[*10*] divine lance
(1d4+4)[*5*] _good_ damage

(1d20+1)[*14*] arrow attack (with penalty)
(1d6+2)[*7*] piercing damage

----------


## DrK

The sin spawn roars loudly in the corridor, its greying skin rancid and slimy. Then its roars of anger turn to shrieks of pain as its struck by crackling lightning and then set ablaze in a great sheet of flame by Alexej, even as it staggers free from he flames Lysander is there sword cleaving down with a massive swing that hews the creaures head in twain leaving nothing but a collapsed body of the crumpled alien creature

----------


## stack

Jon looks at the fallen form, getting close enough to kick its weapon away, just to be safe. "That went well, I would say."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej nodded, *"We certainly got lucky, despite my feelings on the gods, perhaps your Old Deadeye is watchin' out fer us, eh?"*  He toed the charred corpse, rolling it over with his staff.  *"I don't know what manner of creature this is, it appears warped, or twisted, perhaps demonic influence?"*  Images of the Thassilonian rune filtered through his thoughts, *"Or perhaps ancient magicks."*



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Going to try to Recall Knowledge to identify the creature, however, I am not sure what check it would be, it looks like Recall Knowledge can be done untrained though, so I will roll d20+INT, if it is Arcana, add a 4 to the result.  (1d20+4)[*23*], nice!  21 for Religion or Nature, 23 for Occult, and 27 for Arcana, depending on the approriate skill.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis lets out a breath he hadn't realized he was holding.  "I'll say," he mutters, nodding resolutely to Jon.  

When Alexej begins voicing his thoughts, the young cleric listens closely.  "It's outside my expertise, that's for sure.  I'm just glad we didn't get to see what those claws could do.  Shall we press on?  So far we only got more questions, where we're looking for answers...."

----------


## stack

If the weapon appears to be worth selling, Jon will take it before proceeding.

----------


## DrK

Staring at  the weird greyish flesh Alexej tries to recall what he knows of them, then he remembers, Sinspawn are corrupted products of magic used by spellcasters in a past era as shock troops for their armies. Literally the embodiment of a sin made flesh, they are sentient abominations of distilled ectoplasm imprinted with the soul-image of slain creatures that possessed an abundance of a particular sin. Beings crafted from corrupt magic they reflect the rune magic being used - wrath/ anger in this case

As Alexej examines the body the others look around the small cave but it empty save for a few rags and scraps of flesh, the weapons are crudely made and you realise relatively new. Peering back into the corridor the party can see another pair of corridors turning right 10ft or ~50ft away...

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Doubt this is the only one down here. Remember what Tsuto wrote on his diary - Nualia was trying to strike some kind of deal with the Quasit so she could have her monsters when she would've attacked Sandpoint again."* Lysander kicks the corpse a bit, just to make sure that _thing_ is dead *"Guess this is one of them. Never saw anything like it. We should proceed with caution, would be useful if Jon could scout ahead. This place gives me the shivers."*

----------


## stack

Jon nods, holding up a finger. "Give me a few minutes; I don't want to be tapped out if there is a bigger brouhaha."*Spoiler*
Show

need to refocus; if there is a fight, I want lay on hands available, so don't want to use all his focus. After 10 minutes, shift and scout.

----------


## DrK

After waiting a few minutes Jon once more sembles into his rat form and scurries off to do some more exploration. He runs forward sniffing around, nose low to the ground. Scurrying down the first turning the rocky cavern leads to small chamber. The original purpose of this chamber is unclear, large mounds of rubble lie strewn on the floor. The wall to the west has been torn torn door where you entered and a door, engraved with thassilonian runes heads to the north

The next door to the right leads to a wide chamber, likley an entrance hall of some sort. A red marble statue of a strikingly beautiful but at the same time monstrously enraged human woman stands in the middle of this room, her stony expression twisted in fury. The woman wears flowing robes and her long hair is held back from her face by an intricate headdress of hooks and blade. In her left hand she carries a large hook, the face of which is  inscribed with a seven pointed star. Her right hand clutches a glittering metal and ivory ranseur. Around the entrance hall a tunnel to the east vanishes into darkness, a door stands to the north and a tunnel to the south splits in two. 

The rocky lava tube ends to the north in another stout door.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Intrigued by Jon's description of the red-stone statue, Alexej spoke quietly, *"I would like to investigate the statuary, to determine it's origins, perhaps the person it depicts will assist us in determining the origins of these caverns?"*  He paused,* "But as Lysander so aptly pointed out, there are likely more of these tainted creations down here with us, so we should move with caution and purpose, yes?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Assuming it is possible to do so, I would like to a) Cast Detect Magic on the statue to ensure it isn't magically trapped or warded, and then b) use Lore (Archaeology) to determine it's origins, (1d20+8)[*11*].

----------


## stack

After making his report, Jon agrees with Alexej, "Yes, we should be safe to move into the room, though try to avoid excessive noise until we have investigated the side passages."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"A marble statue, you say? Guess we found our pay."* the sellsword smirks, greed in his eyes *"Should sell well on the market."* sword pointing north, Lysander starts moving *"Let's go. I'll stand guard while you do your stuff. Doubt I could be of much help, never learned much of the old empire."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows silently.  He's more than a little nervous about their findings so far, and thoroughly uncomfortable in the dank catacombs.  His eyes glance uneasily down the cross passages, leaving him if anything more uneasy as they fail to penetrate the darkness.  He carries his bow with arrow nocked, tip pointed downward, and never keeps his eyes in one place for long.

----------


## DrK

The statue is impressive, the woman amazing in her grace and beauty although Alexej cannot place who she might be, other than clearly an ancient Thassilonian of some importance. As he casts about with magical senses the walls and the statue themselves glow with a dull abjurant aura of magic, some sort of magical preservative he would think. The ransuer in her right hand glows with a pulsing transmutation and after close examination the young mage realises that the Ranseur could be taken away and is in fact and enchanted weapon!

_Its a +1 ransuer so, +1 potency rune for +1 to hit_


Staring down the passages you can see the North leads to a door, the east leads downa  long corridor rising up several little steps to a door after some 50ft and the south splits into two passageways that leads deep into the catacombs

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis warily glances at his allies, particularly Alexej.  "Anything here worth noting?" he asks the mage.  "Otherwise, let's move on.  That way, if no one else has a preference," he comments, nodding towards the eastern corridor.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Alexej Vladislav, Human Evoker*
*AC:* 16  *| HP:* 22 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +6
*Spell Slots: 1st:* 4/4 *| Focus Pool:* 1
*Active Effects:* None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Alexej, noticing Jannis' withering look, pulls his thouhts back to the present, *"Sorry, the statuary looks familiar, Thassilonian in design, but the details escape me."*  He paused, *"However, the spear she carries, it is engraved with a rune of potency, and, given time, I should be able to transfer the rune to Lysander's blade, so it may be worth the time to remove it from the dias, and bring it with us, yea?"*

He shrugged, *"'n other than that I'd like to check these hallways 'fore we open that door, see what we can see?"*

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander throws a glance to the statue, frowning and squinting *"Well, whoever she was she looks like someone who could mop the floor with us."* and Alexej's words make him whistle in approval *"If you manage to make my sword more powerful I promise I'll not complain about the lack of any reward for our work. At least for a while."* the sellsword grins, quite pleased *"I mean, Hemlock and Deverin are still cheapskates - but I guess something good came out of this whole mess."*

The mercenary looks at the eastern corridor, then at the door right in front of them *"I believe it would be better to have a look right behind this door. I mean, the corridor there'll take us somewhere else; the door here'll lead to just a room."*

*Spoiler*
Show

The door Lysander is referring to is the one at I-11

----------


## DrK

The ranseur with a sharp tug is prised free from the imposing woman's grasp and feels light and agile in your hands. Its a beautiful weapon, with a craftmanship that you suspect would be struggled to be matched in modern times. Although none of you want to use it, you all realise that its worth a small fortune!

Casting about you look down the eastern corridor, the dancing lights floating down the stairs but only leading to another door. The passage to the south is more interesting, the furthest tuinnel leading back to where you started, the tunnel to the furthest south terminating a chamber that has nothing but large mounds of rubble strewn on the floor, the door opening you relaise has led you back to where you started. 

The second path is far more interesting, as the tunnel of smooth worked stone widens into whatt appears to be a shrine. In the northeast corner some steps lead up to a platform of grey stone that bears an ancient grey stone that is little more than a jagged block of black marble. The basin atop it filled with a  dark oily fluid

----------


## stack

"Doors do make scouting in rat-shape a bit difficult. Perhaps we at least open this one together." Jon suggests as they near the obstruction.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis snorts.  "You _can't_ really be that self-centered, Lysander.  You just can't!" he insists, with a playful expression.  When the sellsword confirms, apparently genuinely, that he absolutely can, the young cleric chuckles quietly.  "I don't believe you," he whispers with a grin.  

When no one else volunteers, he steps up and retrieves the enchanted weapon.  He tests it heft with an appreciative expression, though it quickly becomes apparent that he wouldn't fare well using it in a true fight.  "Fancy.  I'll hold onto it for now, unless one of you wants to try?" he offers.

Returning his thoughts to the immediate issues, he quiets down and follows along while the party scouts the various hallways to their immediate ends.  "I'm fine with your suggestion, Lysander," he adds, nodding towards the door nearest the statue.  

He grips his bow, mostly unhindered by the long-handled blade now lashed to his pack, ready to continue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figure someone needs to carry it, and Jannis is likely to be one of the least "in the thick of it" party members unbothered by the additional weight.

----------


## DrK

Eyeing the door to the North of the statue, (the closet one) Lysander approaches the door and pushes  open the solid wooden door. The wood, ancient but still solid screeches in protest but creaks pen revealing a large room hewn out the rock beyond. The chamber was obviously once a prison as testified by the twenty or so narrow cells  that line the walls of the chamber. the door you enter from opens onto a rickety wooden platform overlooking the room with a pair of stairs leading down to the rocky lower level to the left and right  and a wooden walkway, still 10ft off the ground leads from your platofmr to another stone corridor heading east

Lysander is greeted by skulls and bones of long dead prisoners huddled in heaps in many of the cells, but hissing and grunting as they pull at the bones of  a long dead prisoner are another pair of the disgusting grey skinned, toothy mawed Sin spawn arguing over a long forgotten prisoner's shiny skull. Both hiss in surprise as the door creaks open and the imperious Lysander steps through!




_OOC:

Party win the initiatve_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------




> Jannis snorts.  "You _can't_ really be that self-centered, Lysander.  You just can't!" he insists, with a playful expression.  When the sellsword confirms, apparently genuinely, that he absolutely can, the young cleric chuckles quietly.  "I don't believe you," he whispers with a grin.



Lysander frowns, apparently confused by Jannis' words - it seems clear that from his point of view what he said to the others is completely reasonable *"Look, Deverin and Hemlock want me to kill a bunch of goblins, a Quasit and a lass so mad at them she wants to burn the whole city down - and they expect me to do all that just out of goodness of my heart? You know, one time I did a job with a priest of Abadar - he was much more understanding."*

The sellsword open the door cautiously, just a sliver to be sure no one's behind it and then enough to let everyone pass; as soon as he sees the two spawns he grips his sword and bellows *"Enemies!"* and rushes forward to engage the two monsters as quickly as possible, trying to win the battle with speed and ferocity.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show


Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+10)[*23*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis steps in urgently behind Lysander, and quickly appraises the situation.  From the relative safety of the elevated platform, he releases a pair of arrows at the monstrous creatures.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

move to I/8
(1d20+6)[*20*] composite short bow
(1d6+3)[*9*] piercing damage (emblazoned)
(1d10)[*2*] deadly (on critical success)

(1d20+1)[*18*] composite short bow with MAP
(1d6+3)[*6*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*10*] deadly (on critical success)

----------


## stack

"More abominations? Very well, we shall dispatch them." He moves onto the platform and launches a bolt of lightning towards the two creatures.*Spoiler*
Show

1A: stride 25' "north" to I 8 (I think, grid lines and coordinates are misaligned a bit)
2+3A: electric arc hitting both, (1d4+3)[*6*] electricity, *basic* REF DC17

----------


## DrK

The two savage looking sin spawn don't have a lot of time to react  as the heroes leap into action, Jon, Jannis and Alexej all move to the top of the raised platform and release a flurry of attacks down on them. One is lucky as Alexej's small sphere of fire sizzles beside them before both of the sin spawn are hurt as the eletricity from Jon sizzles up and down the cell bars they are holding, their grey flesh blistering as the charge is amplified by the cells bar. The nearest one is then staggered as two arrows thump into it driving it to its knees! 

That proves to be a mistake as with some grace and acrobatic flair Lysander leaps atop the rickety looking wooden banister and vaults over, driving his sword down into the top of the sin spawn's bale and puckered skull cleaving it apart ina  spray of strange yellowish ichor. The second hisses and growls something in a weird and acient language (Aklo) before lunging at Lysander, claws lashing out before it's mawed bite snaps at the warrior's face. 

_
Three attack actions at lysander
Claw (1d20+10)[12] dam [roll1d6+4[/roll]
Claw (1d20+6)[13] dam [roll1d6+4[/roll]
Bite (1d20+2)[16] dam [roll1d8+4[/roll] + Will DC18 or bad things....

_

----------


## stack

Jon launches another arc at the remaining foe.*Spoiler*
Show

electric arc (1d4+3)[*6*] electricity, basic REF DC17

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

Lysander dodges and put his sword between him and the spawn to stave off the savage attack of the beast - even though the sellsword has quite the aggressive fighting style he certainly cares about his own well-being. When Jon conjures more flames to thow at the enemy, Lysander uses the distraction provided by his companion to try to trick his foe into believing the next strike's going to be an overhead, the sword instead going for the legs.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+10)[*30*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+5)[*7*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis blinks in surprise as Lysander clears the rail.  He brushes away the distraction and nocks another arrow, pausing long enough to cast a simple spell of protection on the sellsword.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Cast Forbidding Ward, targeting Lysander and the Sinspawn, to increase Lysander's AC and saves by +1 versus it.

pew pew! 
(1d20+6)[*9*] shortbow
(1d6+2)[*4*] piercing damage

----------


## DrK

Jon continues to channel the storm within himself as crackling lightning continues to arc between the railings and the remaining sinspawn, the beast blistering and crackling as the electric blast continues to heat it up and Lysander can feel his hair standing on end and tiny blue static charges flashing on his armour. Above him a shimmering light decsneds over him as Jannis brings down a ward against danger between him and the sin spawn, the ward enough to distract it long enough for the tough sell sword to land a perfect blow that hews into the creature's eck sending its ugly toothy head flying off its shoulder and its body crumpling into a heap....


_A critical fail on the electricity saves last turn and then a critical success from Lysander make short work of it_

----------


## stack

"Well, at least that is two less of those foul creatures. Strange times in Sandpoint."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander breathes a sigh of relief when the two Spawns are dead, still pokes them with the point of the sword to be really, really really sure they're not a threat anymore; he grunts in approval at Jon's words and looks around *"Seems a prison. Got my fair share of time in a place like this, most of the times the prisoners leave some messages for the poor sods that're going to be stuck there after them. Lifers, especially. Once I met this murderer who thought was a fine idea to write her own biography with the blood of her cellmate."* the sellsword grimaces in disgust at the memory, but without offering much of an explanation of why he had this kind of experience. He then walks around the prison, looking inside the cells trying to find anything of interest.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well fought, everyone," Jannis murmurs, as the sudden violence wanes.  "If only more of the evil fiends in the dark proved this dangerous."  Without being asked, he joins the search, not quite sure what he's looking for.  "That sounds...  hideous," he remarks to Lysander, genuinely disturbed by the image.  When the sell sword leaves the obvious explanation unspoken, Jannis eyes him uneasily.  

"You're a strange man, Lysander," he mutters, turning his attention to the task at hand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+10)[*14*] perception

----------


## DrK

Searching the ancient cells Lysander proves he is partially right as even amidst the detritus of long dead prisoners who's bones flake to dust when touched the walls of the cells are liberally scrawled with thin stone carved messgaes, although what they say is hard to know as the runes and writing seems to be in ancient script. Even Alexej as he slowly comes down the stairs looks and shakes his head, *"It appears to be Thassilonian, ancient Thassilonian but I cannot make out th words. Some are close, to Varisian, maybe a word here here or there..."* as he points to a couple that feature quite regularly on the walls, *"This may be Shalat, I think they were one of the ancient Runelords. This one, well..."* he just shrugs and gestures at the 4 rune word and you can well imagine what prisoners would be writing. 

THe now rapidly decaying bodies of the sinspawn bear nothing of value and there seems little of value in the this prison leaving the paths further south in the complex, or the doors by the strange shrine. Or the passageway leading east from the prison as routes that you might explore.

----------


## stack

Jon points to the eastern passage. "I can scout a bit, again."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, it was certainly bothersome. Cleaning that cell took days."* Lysander answers to Jannis, probably missing the point the priest tried to make. When Jon offers to scout again, the mercenary nods approvingly *"That would be quite useful. That Quasit is nowhere to be seen, but always heard demons are cunning and dangerous - fear she might be laying an ambush."* then points the sword towards the corridor east of the prison.

----------


## DrK

Jon shimmers slightly and with a blurring of form and motion once more shrinks down to a smooth furry rat and scurries along the wooden walkways to scout ahead. Scurrying to the next room, he spies a saet of stairs to the east leading down and a door ajar to the south. The room appears to his beady eyes to have once been a torture chamber of sorts and relics of what may once have been torture implements are attached, (now rusted beyond use) on the walls although their form and structure seem strange and archaic. In one corner of the room is the crumbling remains of a small spherical cage with spikes pointing inwards, in another stands the frame of a star shaped wooden frame its surface studded with hooks and in the centre of the room is a long table with metal fittings to hold straps and a number of cranks that seemed designed to swivel and rotate.

The room to the south has 3 more cells and the remains of a small study. The crumbling remnants of several chairs and a long table clutter the space and the open doors of the three cells each bear a seven pointed star upon them. Torn up pages and fragments of paper liberally cover the table and the floor and each cell is occupied by what appears to be the long dead remains of deformed humanoids; the first with three wizened arms, the second with an huge misshapen skull and the third with a rib cage that seems to be more snake like with dozens of extra ribs before ending in a twisted pelvis and stunted leg bones.   



A noise from the eastern corridor distracts the rat-like Jon and he scurries to the top of the stairs and can peer down the stairs the vaulted chamber to the east. Cold air seems to flow up from the chamber, strangely chill against his fur and the chamber arches to some 30ft high. The floor has many wooden grilles, each covering a deep hole in the floor, more cells Jon supposes. From the darkness of these pits you can hear shuffling and groaning that you recognise as the sound of the restless dead. The most striking thing in the room though is the hulking green skinned goblin. Swollen ad muscled this things stands easily 6ft high and has an extra arm to go with its huge puffed up head. Its shuffles between the pits singing softly (and very badly in goblin) trying to shush the zombies like a kind of over attentive caretaker. Even with a brief 20 second glance Jon can see that this goblin is insane. 



_No combat yet as the insane goblin is still unaware of Jon. If anyone wants to get close enough to 2 stride to him please make a stealth check. Otherwise you can be in the torture chamber whispering and looking at stuff._

----------


## stack

Jon scurries back to report his findings, describing the undead and the goblin in detail. "The entrance to the room is narrow. Could use it as a choke point?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

While Jon is away, Lysander throws a look here and there in the chamber the party's in; he kneels to better examine the bones of the former prisoners, brow furrowed that shows how the sellsword seems worried by what he's watching *"Why keeping cripples here? Were they criminals?"* Jon's return puts an end to Lysander's conjectures; he looks at the corridor, seemingly weighing the risk and then nods *"All right, fine. Hope that goblin is dumb enough to charge."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception (1d20+7)[*13*]
Stealth (1d20+0)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows resolutely.  In the antiquated torture chamber, he glances around uneasily.  His frown deepens as he follows Lysander into the cells and looks down at the desiccated remains.  "Never heard of a 3-armed man..." he murmurs with a worried look.  When Jon returns and reports of a huge three-armed Goblin, his worry turns a bit pensive.

"Cripples, or experiments?" he asks, disgusted by the thought.  Suddenly he finds himself angry again, an echo of the previous night's dreams- only this time there's a tinge of righteousness to his wrath.  "It's good this place is in disuse.  We should collapse it or fill it with rubble once we've learned all we can."  

He turns to face Jon and Lysander.  "Let's draw that manic Goblin in here and put it down."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Making no efforts at stealth, as Jannis would prefer using the bow from the top of the stairs.

----------


## DrK

A single shout and a kicked shard of a broken metal torture implement is all it takes to alert the mad goblin. the clatter of the metal on stone leaving the mad mutate goblin whirling around, then its beady eyes spy Lysander atop the stairs with Jannis and Jon by his side. it screeches in rage, "Oh, she not happy, my queen wants more play things... Korvus be a favoured one" before madness seems to cloud its eyes and its screeches in rage and begins to bound up the stairs!

_Initiative_

_Jon/Lysander
Korvus the goblin
Jon/Alexej_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 34\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"No worries, after we're done with you we're going to play with her too."* Lysander growls, sword in hand and murderous intent in the eyes. He stands his ground, ready to stop the deformed goblin's attack and unleash his own, capitalizing on his height to strike from above and split the skull of his enemy.

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show


Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+10)[*23*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*] (Enemy flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+5)[*11*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## stack

(Sorry, saw Jon at the bottom of initiative and missed that he was double listed)

Jon spares the quips and launches electricity at the charging...thing. *Spoiler*
Show

electric arc hitting the mutant goblin thing and another enemy if possible (1d4+3)[*4*] electric basic Reflex DC17

----------


## DrK

As  Lysander appears at the top of the stairs there is a sizzle as Jon sends a crackling bolt at the strangely mutated three armed goblin that is spitting in fury and charging up the ramp waving a selection in its gnarled hands. It shrieks in anger more than pain as the lightning sizzles around it but then howls as it reaches Lysander, the mercenary landing a heavy blow that  sends Korvus reeling! The goblin gnashes it teeth snarling and chanting "Pits for you, pits for you, meat for me..." strange acrid saliva dripping from the ad creature's maw, hissing slightly as its hits the floor. Even as it reels from Lysander's  strike it lunges back with longsword that you all realise looks to be of ancient design!

*Spoiler: Korvus*
Show



2 move actions
1 attack action vs Lysander (1d20+12)[*28*] dam (1d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis winces as Lysander takes a substantial blow.  "No messing around now, get him!"  He does his best to follow his own advice, sending an arrow and a bolt of divine energy across the room at the freakish Goblin.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

(1d20+6)[*25*] composite shorbow attack
(1d6+2)[*6*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*1*] deadly, in the case of a crit success

(1d20+3)[*22*] Divine Lance (includes MAP)
(1d4+4)[*6*] Good damage

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 20\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander loses his footing for a moment when the strength of Korvus' blow cuts through his armour and flesh; then howling with rage and pain, the sellsword presses forward again: first he feints to have a better opening for a quick stab, hoping the strike will be enough to finish the mad goblin - still Lysander does not forget caution and after the stab goes immediately on the defensive, unwilling to test his luck again against the deformed enemy.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+10)[*16*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*] (Enemy flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+5)[*10*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## stack

Jon continues hurling lightning, hoping to put the creature down. *Spoiler*
Show

electric arc (1d4+3)[*7*] basic REF DC17

----------


## DrK

Korvus shrieks in pain, "Bad food, food no hit Korvus!!" squeaked in outrage as Jon hurls more lightning at him and Jannis launches arrows (both wooden and glowing holy power). Holding him at bay Lysander hacks down once but the blow skitters off the goblins multiple weapons as it parries his attack with its ancient looking longsword. Behind Lysander their mage focuses and hurls fire at the goblin who lets out more cries of pain as the flame hits him. 

Korvus reels, his stomach rolling as he shifts sideways to line up Lysander, Jannis and Alexej before a vast belching blast of vileness erupts from the creature coating all three of them in burning acidic bile, the goblin retching, "Bad pink skins, Mistress will be angry"

*Spoiler: Korvus*
Show



1 action: 5ft step to line up 3 heroes
2 actions: Vomit bile catching Lysander, Jannis and Alexej (4d6)[*12*] ACID damage, Reflex DC17 for Half





_go go players_

----------


## Farmerbink

This time, the wince isn't vicarious, as a glancing spray of acidic bile splashes across Jannis' arm.  "Ah!  What in the hells?!"

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 20/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Complicated round.  If Lysander takes full or double damage from the spray, I'll use a 2-action heal on him: [roll]1d10+8[roll] fixed OOC: *18*
Followed by a one-action short bow attack:
(1d20+6)[*22*] attack
(1d6+2)[*7*] piercing
(1d10)[*2*] bonus on crits for deadly

If Lysander saves, I'll use the above attack roll and follow up with another divine lance:
(1d20+3)[*12*] attack
(1d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## stack

Jon, safe from the spray, keeps on tossing bolts of lightning. *Spoiler*
Show

electric arc (1d4+3)[*7*] basic ref DC17

Could use lay hands, is someone was in reach and wanted it

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword raises his arm just in time to cover his head and face from the disgusting (but highly corrosive) remains of Korvus' last meal, so disgusting that Lysander seems about to puke as well *"Calistria be my witness, I'm going to gut and skin you alive!"* even though his voice is full of rage, wounds seem to have weared him down quite a bit - still, Lysander again tries to put and end to the fight by kicking the goblin in the soft underbelly to distract him and follows with thrust meant to skewer the deformed creature.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+10)[*18*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*] (Enemy flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+5)[*11*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] 
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## DrK

The insane mutant goblin reels back from its own bile opening the way for both Jon and Jannis to strike as another arc of lightning rolls down the sword blade to its arm and an arrow embeds itself in the side of its mishapen skull. Covered in the vile caustic bile Lysander proves he speaks true as swings the sword down, hacking through the bemused creature's defence and finally cleaves his sword into its skull. Pausing there is silence save for the slight sizzling of acid on the floor and the dripping of green blood flowing down the steps. 

Alexej looks up, his left arm a mass of burns and filth. "What a disgusting beast. Why has everything in here been touch so horribly. I had thought Lamashtu, the mother of monsters gone from these parts. Not in an ancient Thassilonian complex under its very stones"  

Whilst Alexej muses Lysander can see the quality of the longsword, an ancient design with a slightly S-shaped blade with old thassolianian runes etched into the hilt. Its feels light and razor sharp to the touch. He also spies a couple of potions, although marked with the stylised "T" of Nisk Tander, the half elf alchemist who runs "Bottled Soloutions" an alchemical shop in the town above.

*Spoiler: Treasure*
Show


(ancient thassilonian) Longsword +1 
Wolf fang Talisman
Moderate Juggernat mutagen

 

From where you stand you can still see down to the room below. The prisoner pits echoing with muted moans and faint shuffling as you can see under the grates at the bottom of the maybe 5ft square (10ft deep) pits the shuffling zombified remains of maybe half a dozen creatures. Two seem recent, and Lysander can recall them as visitors to the town, two more are goblins, and two are ancient looking things that you realise must have been original inhabitants their almost fossilised remains held together by the old sin magic. The zombies though are harmless as you can avoid walking on the grates and can destroy wiot the fire and lightning from  Jon and Alexej without effort should you wish.  Extending south from that room is a narrow tunnel that plunges south some 60ft before branching to the east and the other branch ending a in stout black iron bound door.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 14\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Even though Korvus seems quite dead, Lysander keeps kicking and stabbing him a couple more times more out of spite and frustration than a real need to make sure the deformed goblin has been truly killed; after getting it out of the system, he groans, grimaces and grunt while trying to clean himself a bit after being covered by the acidic bile of the horrible greenskin *"Can't say who I hate more - this filthy dog-eater or the Sheriff for sending us down here."* the sellsword complains with a gruff but ever so slightly whiny tone. After having removed the grossest part of whatever was inside Korvus' guts from his body, he starts doing what he always does after a fight: looting. 

The sword immediately catches Lysander's eyes and after trying it a couple times he whistles in appreciation *"Old as Hemlock's grandmother, but still quite sharp; a bit lighter than mine, so I'm going to need a couple of fights to get used to it - nothing I can't handle, though."* then he looks at the others and says *"Hope you don't mind if I give this sword a new home. There're a trinket and some weird bottle too, you can have them if you want. Might be worth something."*

He gives the undead a cursory look, then nods and points towards the tunnel going south *"Believe we should leave the Guard the clean-up duty and try to find this Quasit fast before she has time to prepare some nasty surprise for us."*

----------


## stack

Jon eyes up his companions to assess their health. "Anyone need some patching up?"(can lay on hands for 6 HP, repeating at 10 minute intervals if we wait)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods in satisfaction as the misshapen Goblin falls.  He watches Lysander with an uneasy expression as the man releases the rest of his frustration on the deceased.  After several moments, he interrupts a bit with a hand on the shoulder.  "Let me give you a hand, Lysander"  Without waiting for approval, the young cleric intones the grace of Erastil, substantially easing his companion's wounds.  "It's all yours," Jannis gestures towards the sword.  "I'm not sure I know how to use it, and I'm _quite_ sure I don't want to be close enough to anything like _that_ to do so."  With one final grimace to the slain "Goblin," Jannis turns towards the stairs.

*Spoiler: Heal*
Show

(1d10+8)[*15*] HP for Lysander.


"I _highly_ doubt Hemlock knew anything about this," Jannis muses.  "He can be crotchety when he's in the wrong mood, but he'd never send us into something like his without a warning, if he knew.  It's....  This is really, really big.  Just the revelation of its existence might save Sandpoint.  We can cave it in after we're done clearing it out and make sure nothing ever comes up from here again."  It's clear Jannis is increasingly uneasy, and Alexej's comment prompts a slow nod.  

"Clearly, she still has a presence," he mutters.  "Seems impossible after all these years, but if Tsuto knew about these caverns, perhaps others did too.  It seems these caverns aren't quite as abandoned as we might like."  

Exploring the chamber beneath the stairs, Jannis all-but retches at the misshapen zombies.  "If there's not a good reason to not, I'm going to destroy these poor creatures," he prompts, giving his companions an opportunity for academic approaches first.  Any impulses satisfied, he conjures down dozens of bolts of holy energy, blasting them with impunity from the safety of the floor above.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Took a bit of a beating, that's true."* Lysander groans and gives Korvus' corpse another kick for good measure; still he nods quite appreciatively to whatever heealing power Jannis can share with him. When the priest talks about this dungeon bein the salvation of Sanpoint, the sellsword laughs and shakes his head *"Salvation, you say. That would be so only if we leave nothing alive in these halls and tell no one about what we found down here. Word comes out, it's just a matter of time before someone like Ameiko's half-brother or the celestial lass are going to try to find this place with malicious intent."*

----------


## DrK

As the zombies are destroyed to fragments of bone and necrotic flesh safely the heroes are able to peer down the long corridor and the the two small rooms that lead off it. A sudden faint howl echoes from the branch to the right, but fades and sounds as it it is far away. Reaching the fork you glance right and see a massed pile of twisted rock and stone. Although a faint howl can be heard again, this time is even fainter and is clearly coming from below...

The room to the south is far stranger. As you push open the door you realise that this room is a fiffteen foot sphere. Several objects float within the room hanging lazily in space as if they had no weight at all. A ragged book, a scroll, a ottle of wine, a dead raven surrounded by a halo of writhing floating maggots and a twisted iron wand with a forked tip. Yet perhaps the most unnerving aspect of the room is the walls for they are plated in sheets of a strange red metal that ripple every so often with silent black electricity that seems to coalesce into strange runes or even words far too often for it to be mere chance. 

Alexej looks at the room, and shakes his head, *"Mysterious, a room enchanted to allow things to float, runs that come and go. I can barely make them out but they seem associated with wrath, anger, hate... Much like the other symbols we have seen here."* He peers into the space, reaching out from the doorway but the strange metal wand and book etc... are too far away.*"So.... a gold for your efforts"* he mutters to Lysander and nods towards the spherical space.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword frowns and suspiciously watches the floating objects inside the mysterious room, unsure to what make of it; certainly he doesn't seem keen in stepping inside and Alexej's proposal is cause for a nervous chuckle *"Wouldn't go inside for a hundred sails, Alexej. Luck I got until now, I step in and become a cripple or barking mad because of this old thassilonian magick. Uh-hu, no chance - Pharasma doesn't care how rich you were in life."* he shakes his head, still laughing - up until when he stops, mumbles and says *"Wait. Got an idea."* he then kneels and starts rummaging through his backpack and after a couple of moments he pulls out a grappling hook and a rope, roughly fifteen meters long; the sellsword ties them together and tries to catch the stuff inside the room with it.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Here an Athletics roll just in case:

(1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis starts briefly at Lysander's response.  "Oh, this cavern isn't a good thing.  The fact that we _found_ it, though.  I shudder to think who or what could take Sandpoint from within if left unchecked."  Just then, one of the faint howls peals out, and Jannis' eyes widen.  "This place is very, very bad," he mutters.  He gazes nervously at the floor (and a few moments later at the clutter blocking the stairwell), and visible staves off threatening shakes.  

He rejoins his companions standing just outside the spherical chamber.  "What in the world...."  He gazes into the room with unmasked awe, enchanted by the sheer other-worldliness of it.  "The engineering alone is impressive.  That looks perfectly round to me...  The enchantment?"  He turns to listen to Alexej's explanation.  "Any active magicks or just ancient remnants?"

Lysander's comment draws a snort of amusement from Jannis.  "Hear hear.  Ain't nothing right about that room."

----------


## stack

"If there is nothing here trying to eat us, we could leave it for now. There are other places we have not checked yet." Jon says, scanning the room briefly for active magical auras.*Spoiler*
Show

detect magic

----------


## DrK

Scanning the room Jon can see the entire wall of the strange red metal plates glowing faintly with magical enchantments. In addition so do the scroll and the small metal forked stick and the book.  With a few deft throws of the grappling hook, a few more after he learns to account for the "floating" Lysander is in short order able to hook onto the various objects and drag them out to varying degrees of excitment. 

The bottle of wine is just that, a bottle of wine. The wine is fine Magnimaran vintage and ALexej nods his head in approval at the vingate. "An expensive one that one, someone spared no expense" he mutters. THe scroll as its unfulred is written on a strange foil like paper with runes scratched onto its surface and feels warm to the touch. "Ancient magics, arcane both of them," Alexej adds as he examines the scroll and wand carefully.
*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Scroll Burning Hands (at 2nd Level)
Wand of Shocking Grasp


 

The book is an ancient gtome, and seemingly magically preserved based upon the abjurant magic upon it. The book seems to be a tome dedicated to Lamashtu the mother of Monsters, although written in writing that seems to make your eyes itch and water (abysaal). It seems to be a tome detailing her creations, although with the illustrations of many of the beasts it is also a good source of nighmares!

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander shows everyone his "catch"; he gives a cursory look to the book and even though he doesn't seem to understand a single word written on it, the pictures manage to get out of the sellsword a quite disgusted expression, he shudders and violently shakes his head trying to don't think too much about what he just saw. When Alexej comments on the bottle of wine, Lysander extends his hand and seems quite apparent he wants the bottle for himself - something confirmed by words said with a distraught voice *"Going to soak myself in that after we're done here. You're welcome for a sip, but if I'm going to have some sleep tonight it would be because of that bottle."* he then waves towards the other objects he has retrieved *"See if there's something useful there. Then we move - better to check the rooms we haven't cleared yet on this floor before going downstairs."*

----------


## stack

"May me more cost effective to sell that bottle and get a more potent potable for easing memories. Not sure what use the book will have, but it may be of interest to some. Done the spiral stair or back the the stair by the statue?"

----------


## Farmerbink

I can't make heads or tails of any of it, Jannis admits,  after a cursory skim of the scroll and book.  "Not sure I care to, to be honest," he pontificates.  The young cleric waits patiently while Jon and Alexej complete their initial investigation, only backing away slightly to give them more room- not because everything about the space makes him uncomfortable.  

"Don't rightly know as we'll be going downstairs any time soon, either," he mutters, though he doesn't seem disappointed.  "Unless you know a bunch of folks on standby to help move all this rubble.  I've done enough manual labor to know this isn't gonna be an afternoon affair for the four of us."  He points to the ruined stairwell, looking decidedly unsure about the prospects of going down it.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've run this adventure before and remember a few of the details.  This stairwell is collapsed and effectively impassible- it serves primarily as foreshadowing.  I figure DrK overlooked that detail, but that's pretty classic tbh.  Just wanting to post here that I'm confident we're not supposed to clear out this stairwell yet.  Not because the stuff down there will kill us (though it seems likely), but because it's an impractical task at this juncture.  At least, it wasn't part of the adventure before.  I suppose there's always room for DM creativity ;-)

----------


## DrK

As the quartet divvy up the spoils Lysander looks at the stairway down, but then realises, possibly with some relief with the faint howls echoing up from below, that with the tons of rubble blocking the rubble it would take a concerted effort of many people and a long time to make any headway (assuming that its even a good idea!).

With two more passages unexplored the four of you make your way, some limping slightly, back to the statue of the imposing Azlanist runelady. Witha  choice between the route back to the small shrine to Lamashtu or the narrow passageway leading to some stairs up directly behind the statue you head down the narrow passage. Heading up the narrow stairs you can all see the narrow walls inscribed with depictions of monsters doing _unsettling_ things to mortals leaving you with a vague feeling of unsease. Reaching the door its unlocked and opens easily to a gentle push from Lysander. 

Beyond is another small room, this time lit from a shimmering blue candle that glow atop a plinth in  a pool of water. The room is some 15ft in diameter with a 5ft wide pool of water in the centre of the room. The pool of water looks to be ~waist deep and the rim of black marble is carved with all  manner of mishapen skulls. In the centre of the pool a narrow spire of black stone is carved into the shape of a misformed foetal creature with a blue crystal shedding light atop its raised hand. Another door leading further into the complex lies on the far side of the room. 

*Spoiler: Jon*
Show



Pausing the in doorway behind Lysander you notice ripples on the surface of the water on the far side of the pool as if something was moving under the water

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Even if he tries to avoid looking the depictions on the walls, Lysanders fails enough to groan and curse between his teeth *"Ameiko's brother has to be barking mad to have chosen Lamasthu as his patron goddess. What in the Nine Hells you people did to him and the celestial lass to have pushed them to believe this"* he points at a particularly unsanitary potrayal of monsters and men *"would be a capital idea?"* he shakes his head with incredulity and keeps going. He enters the room, sword first, and looks around with caution; when he sees the glowing crystal he whistles in appreciation and asks the others *"Believe might be worth something? I mean, we should clean the place before Hemlock and Deverin have the chance to do it themselves."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows dutifully, though Lysander's remarks leave him feeling (and showing) more than a bit of shame and introspection.  "By the gods, I swear I don't know," he mutters, sadly.  "Like I said, we were never friendly, but this is all just so... _wrong._  Wasteful."  He shrugs off the funk as they enter a new chamber, and glances around in wonder.

"Well _that's_ gotta be magical," he murmurs, pointing to the pool.  "The crystal too, I figure.  I don't much like the odds they're anything nice, though."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If not interrupted, Jannis will read aura, first on the crystal, then the pool.

----------


## stack

Jon puts his hand on Lysander's shoulder. "On the left, something under the water. Everyone, let us back up; if it attacks, best to fight in away from the edge."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis starts, a bit surprised by Jon's declaration in the beginning of his spell casting.  Without waiting for further encouragement, he draws his bow and nocks an arrow.  "How sure are you, Jon?  Should we toss a rock in or something to draw it out?  I can fire into the pool, but it's unlikely to do any good- and if whatever it is _isn't_ hostile, that might change it's mind..."  

He watches the pool intently, listening for his companion's suggestions.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Pre-combat?*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 20/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/3 (d10)

----------


## DrK

Even as the warning words are called out there is a great splash of discoloured water and a disgusting floating head flaps into the air in the centre of the room, a fhead held aloft on two bat wings where the easr shoudl be with red stained skin and a look of demonic savagery upon it!



THe creature flaps upwards and then lets loose an ear piercing shriek that washes over all 4 of you with leaving you reeling! Alexej is hit very hard and collapses bakwards in near faint, blood pooling in his eyes and ears where the shriek had incapacitated him.

_
1 action: Move 5ft forward out the water
2 actions: Shriek : ALL PCs DC15 fort Save
 - crit success: no effect
- Pass: slowed 1 round
- Fail: Paralysed 1 round
- Crit fail:- Paralysed 3 rouds
_

----------


## stack

Jon freezes, unable to move. (Nat 1, so sitting out this fight. Have fun!)

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander turns to listen to Jon, frowns and gives another cautious look to the ominous pool - just in time to see the horrendous creature fly upwards and emit a deafening shriek. The sellsword grits his teeth and tries to cover at least one ear with the hand not carrying the sword and even though he bleeds a little, anger is enough to carry him through the pain; he bellows in response *"I'll give you reason to cry!"* paired with a truly murderous look, then he strides forward and slashes upwards, trying to cut the creepy flying head in half.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Intimidating Glare (1d20+5)[*22*]
Action 2 & 3 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*12*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is stunned, frozen in thoughtlessness for the moment.  Whatever he _thought_ was going to come out of the pool, that was very much not it.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 20/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/3 (d10)

Failed save by 1 = paralyzed one round

----------


## DrK

As the screech rings out all 3 of the spellcasters are frozen in fear as they recognise the beast as a Vargouille! A savage small flying demonic beast that's kiss allows it terrible disease to spread and infect others leaving them to become the very thing that infected them! Luckily Lysander has no such knowledge viewing it as just a random beast to be destroyed although as he steps up to smash it from the sky it zips around the edge of his blade avoiding the blow! 

It hisses loudly and snaps at Lysander with venom covered teeth before flapping over the warriors head towards the paralysed trio of spell casters leaping down upon poor Alexej's face, its teeth sinking into the mage's cheek!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



1 action Bite Lysander
(1d20+9)[*12*] dam (1d6+3)[*7*] + (1d4)[*1*] EVIL + Venom - FOR DC15
 -- if fail venom then damage needs a DC 15 counteract check to heal the wounds

1 action Fly to the casters (Lysander gets an AoO if he can take one)

1 Action KISS Alexej
- Fort save (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry (+2 AC, 1 Rnd)*

---------------

Lysander might be uneducated, at least compared to his companions, but it matters little to him - being bitten by a horrible monsters is usually not recommended. When the Vargouille tries to sink its disgusting teeth in the soft, unprotected flesh of Lysander's face, the sellsword ducks and weaves before trying a quick stab when the demon flies away from him; he then realizes that all his companions have fallen victim of whatever dark power the Vargouille has conjured and has a moment of hesitation - he looks in the direction they came from, maybe weighing if it might be a better idea to just run away and leave them to die. 

But what's happening to Alexej seems to shock Lysander out of his selfish thoughts, he growls full of anger and bloodlust and charges the demon again *"Going to stuff you and hang you on my door, you cursed beast!"* he yells, now more to give himself courage than to scare the Vargouille.

*Spoiler: Here goes nothing*
Show

AoO - (1d20+11)[*14*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*]
Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*13*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis finally blinks away the cobwebs as the demonic creature latches itself to Alexej.  "Get it off 'im!" he cries urgently- a bit of a country accent making itself known in his distress.  "It'll kill 'im an' make more! "

Doing his best to follow his own advice, Jannis sends a bolt of holy energy and an arrow flying at their foe.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 20/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/3 (d10)

(1d20+8)[*15*] divine lance
(1d4+4)[*7*] damage

(1d20+1)[*9*] short bow attack
(1d6+2)[*6*] damage
+(1d10)[*5*] _deadly_ in the event of crit success

----------


## DrK

The savage vargouille is surprisingly nimble and ducks back flapping past Lysander's swing and managing to swoop under the divine lance and arrows from Jannis. It screeches loudly in alarm and and then hisses in hunger and hate as it smells Jannis's divine magic. Snapping its teeth at Lysnader it then tries to flip through the air using Alexej and Jon's head's to hinder Lysander's strikes as its decsends upon Jannis with its savage venemous teeth!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite Lysander (1d20+9)[*27*] dam (1d6+3)[*6*] + (1d4)[*1*] EVIL and DC15 vs venom that needs a counteract check to heal
Tumble through (1d20+7)[*19*] Vs Lysander's Ref DC to avoid his reaction AoO
Bite Jannis (1d20+4)[*23*] dam (1d6+3)[*7*] + (1d4)[*1*] EVIL and DC15 vs venom that needs a counteract check to heal

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 22\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander raises his arm just in time to make the Vargouille bite it instead of his face, wincing from the sudden pain of feeling the venom now coursing through his veins; he tries to shoo off the demonic beast with the sword, but the Vargouille is already flying away towards Jannis - so the sellsword moves in pursuit, yelling and growling and being quite pissed off. Again he tries an upward cut, Lysander losing any kind of finesse, his bloodshot eyes filled with nothing but anger and hate.

*Spoiler: If anyone has a spare 20, I would like to borrow it. EDIT: it's fine, I found one by myself*
Show


Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*31*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]
Action 3 - Strike (1d20+6)[*22*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis grimaces at his poor aim and then jumps in surprise as the demon comes careening towards him.  "Ugh!"  He grunts loudly as the creature bites at his head and neck, batting at the creature ineffectively.  

In the next few moments, he backs away from the creature and looses a pair of arrows, hoping for the best.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/3 (d10)

_Step_ away

(1d20+6)[*9*] short bow attack
(1d6+2)[*8*] damage
and (1d10)[*8*] deadly bonus, on crit

(1d20+1)[*8*] short bow attack
(1d6+2)[*6*] damage
and (1d10)[*4*] deadly bonus, on crit

----------


## DrK

Even as the varghouille savages Lysander and then flaps to Jannis the mercenary sees red and chase it down, two massive swings of the sword hacking deep wounds in the flying head. The maddened flapping is chaotic and leaves Janniss arrows flying wide of mark as it turns bleeding vile green fluids and tries to tear Lysanders skin from his face 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Bite Lysander (1d20+9)[*16*] dam (1d6+3)[*8*] + (1d4)[*4*] 

Bite Lysander (1d20+5)[*25*] dam (1d6+3)[*5*] + (1d4)[*2*] 

Bite Lysander (1d20-1)[*0*] dam (1d6+3)[*6*] + (1d4)[*1*] 

All need the DC 15 fort for Venom

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 10\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"AHHHHHHH!"* Lysander yells in pain, venom burning and swelling his now bleeding face. Hate can carry him so much and now desperation seems to start gaining a hold on the sellsword that keeps fighting like a cornered rat; there's a viciousness in how he stabs, cuts and slashes, like he cares much less about his own survival than doing as much damage as possible before going down.

*Spoiler: Dice roller please don't hate me*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+11)[*12*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike  (1d20+6)[*19*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*]
Action 3 - Strike  (1d20+1)[*17*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## stack

Jon finally shakes off the stupefying effects of the scream and wastes no further time in getting into the action. Lightning springs from one hand as the other glows, smiting his foes and healing his ally (unless he mixes the hands up...)

*Spoiler*
Show

No map, so assuming still adjacent to Lysander
Lay on Hands heals Lysander *6 HP* and gives *+2 status to AC* 

electric arc (1d4+4)[*6*] basic Reflex DC 17

----------


## DrK

As it chews his face Lysander seems to lose it, hacking and swinging wildly at it, although one of the swipes lands with a mighty tearing and ripping of outsider flesh spraying green ichor across the room. EVen as the thing screeches loudly and moves for the throat Jon manages to throw off his terror and lightning ripples from his outstretched hand and strikes the demonic floating head. With a loud sizzle and hiss it crashes to the ground at Lysander's feet..... Quite, quite dead. Only the splashing from the watery pool disturbing you.

----------


## stack

"Sorry about that, not sure what came over me. Let's pull back into the hall and heal up." Jon looks apologetic and a bit embarrassed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is breathing heavily, equal parts surprise and pain, as Jon finally brings the creature down.  "Thanks for that," he manages to gasp out, even as he rushes to Lysander's side.  "Here, friend.  This will help."

Once more, he calls upon Erastil's favor to mend his companion's wounds.  He looks up at Jon's recommendation.  "Sure.  Let's back out a bit."  In the hallway, he finds that he is in need of restoration as well, though his divine stores are running low.  "I'm can only heal one more time today," he informs his friends.  "I can still help in other ways, though.  Perhaps it was hubris to not call upon those boons earlier..."

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

gonna try to heal Lysander, using a 2-action cast: (1d10+8)[*13*]
counteract check: (1d20+8)[*24*] (proficiency + wisdom mod) vs dc 15?  I think?

OOC: I'm still fine going on for now.  I'll lean a little heavier on Magic Weapon and Bless, maybe even casting them before we open the next few doors.  Wanna save that last heal for "someone will die otherwise" time.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander starts kicking the remain of the Vargouille, venting out his frustration, pain and anger; he looks quite miserable now, covered in his own blood and the ichor of the demon. He then kneels, out of breath and strength; he accepts the healing from his two companions with a grunt and a nod, seemingly out of words too. Before moving out of the room, though, he points towards Alexej and says *"Should check. Saw the creature doing something with him."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

No need for the counteract check, I was outrageously lucky with the STs.

----------


## DrK

Before you retreat down the corridor to the statue hall once more you get a glimpse of through the door that has swung slightly ajar, a short 20ft corridor leads to stone stairs that spiral up to what is then a mass of rocks and rubble punctuated by spears of light 

A brief look at the blocked stairs and you realise that this must be the original entrance, however now its partially blocked and obscured by rocks and dirt. Peering through the a hole past the foliage you can see a small patch of sky and hear the shouts of a fish stall and a small sign sticking from the side of a stout building. A small book on a blue background and you realise you are below the alley off Beach Street behind Broderick Quints small house! Ironic that a sage on ancient Thassilonian is living near enough on an ancient Thassilonian ruin.

With the way blocked you return to the statue, Alexej thanking you for the help as he scratches at his face still dripping blood from the savage biting. Thanks for finishing off that beast, a vile creature and and that venom stings. I am sorry for my lack of help, that screech left me reeling.

As you gather and pause for breath you can all look down the tunnel to where you found the small shrine to Lamashtu and a font of disgusting liquid by the large and impressive double doors, the last chamber for you to explored in the complex, if you dare.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29\34 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Going to need a bath, both of us."* Lysander wipes some of his blood from his face while answering to Alexej, then looks his companions in the eyes and whispers like he fears being heard - even though there seem to be no one that might eavesdrop their conversation *"Deverin and Hemlock can't fault us if we just leave. We're not talking goblins here, we're talking the stuff of nightmares. We almost died here and I bet this Quasit is even more dangerous than that thrice-cursed head. Are we sure we want to risk our lives for Sandpoint?"* he scoffs at his own last question, like he has little interest in making any kind of sacrifice for the small town.

----------


## Farmerbink

"They can't fault us, but I don't think I can leave that thing down here unchecked," Jannis replies- probably predictably.  "I won't pretend I have any authority to make you stay, but I feel an awful lot better about our odds with you around," he adds.  Frowning, he glances nervously back into the room they just left.  "Yes, that thing could have gone very badly.  I shudder to think how it _would_ have gone without your blade and arm by our sides..."

----------


## stack

Jon raises an eyebrow. "Goblins were only part of this. If we don't get to the bottom of things, who knows if there will be a town left to pay you?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 39\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate)*

---------------

Lysander, mulling over his companions' words, stares at the last door they have to open and where most probably the Quasit is waiting for them. He tsks, shakes his head and say in rebuttal *"I would say that no one's going to pay me. Sandpoint's coffers are empty and I have little intention to fill a coffin..."* he then waves his hand like he's trying to shoo away something *"But fine. Let's kill this Quasit good and proper. But if things go awry, don't expect me to stand my ground - better run and fight another day. I would advise you do the same."*
Before opening the last door the sellsword imbibes the weird potion they found in the dungeon, then nods to the others to confirm he's ready - even though his left eye starts twitching a bit and his skin takes a reddish glow...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Before going in, Lysander drinks the Juggernaut Mutagen.

----------


## DrK

The heroes, (or at least 3 of you, Alexej slowing as he takes up the rear looking worse for wear despite the healing magic's and Desna's blessing) once more return to the small unholy shrine to Lamashtu and the font of vile smelling oily liquid. Pausing to sip the mutagen Lysander feels empowered with strength and power and kicks the double doors inscribed with weird monstrous humanoid forms wide open. 

The huge room beyond resembles an underground cathedral, small stone doors flank the entrance you've just kicked open but beyond this the cavernlike chamber has walls carved with strange spiky runes. In the centre of the space is a large pool with a ring of polished human skulls balanced on stone spikes arrayed around the deeper section. At the far end of the room a raised dais is reached via the stairways that flank the dais leading up to the pulpit that bears a second pool, this one triangular and filled with churning bubbling ice blue liquid that seems to move like treacle. Wisps of steam rise from the pool although the rest of the room is dethly cold, your breath misting on the air in front of you. 

Atop the dais by the strange triangular pool you see a hunched creature, standing maybe 2-3 foot tall, although its wings stretch up to some 5ft high. With a faint blue silken robe now reduced to tatters and horned demonic face its a hideous beast. Its starts to hiss in goblin, then stops, screeching in common as it see's the four of you! "You dare to intrude the mother's sanctum! You vile interlopers, you shall be playthings for mother, you shall be playthings for Queen Erylium!" its voice high pitched and shrill as it emanates magical danger!

 

_OOC
Initiative:
Lysander and Jon
Erylium
Jannis

To reach her by the triangular pool is ~75ft walkng up the stairs or 60ft from the double doors if shooting anything
_

----------


## stack

"Looks like this is the place." Jon quips as he focuses his power, launching a bolt of lightning farther than he has previously.*Spoiler*
Show

1 action: reach spell (+30' range)
2 actions: electric arc (1d4+3)[*5*] basic REF DC 17

Have had reach spell the entire game, never had a need.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 39\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate)*

---------------

*"Not in the mood for playing."* the sellsword says back to Erylium before dashing forward, screaming and yelling like a madman - the mutagen making him even more prone to anger and bloodlust. When he reaches the dais he just tries to chop the Quasit's head off, more butcher now than duelist, tired and sick of these monsters.

*Spoiler: Have a bad feeling*
Show

Action 1 - Stride (25')
Action 2 & 3 - Sudden Charge (50') (1d20+11)[*20*] Damage (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

THe lightning takes the small quasit by surprise running down her wings singing her tiny frame. What takes her even more by suprise is the burst of speed from Lysander! As he vaults up the curved stairs taking them 3 at a time he is upon her, the blade almost as long a she is tall hacking a great gash in her flank! Taken aback she screeches in terror and horror and flaps backwards, wings fluttering trailing demonic ichor. Flitting over the triangular pool she hisses, *"Mother calls upon you..."* she whispers clenching a tiny clawed fist to allow her blood to drip into what appears to be the blue magma.

The liquid hisses and the triangular pool fizzes before seconds later grey clawed hands appear  followed by a face with a long tentacled mouth linjed with teeth as the Sin spawn climbs free! Although as Lysnader has a ring side seat he can see the  pool dimming heavily as it appaers.

*Spoiler: Erylium*
Show



1 action: Acrobatics vs Lysandr Reflex to move away (1d20+7)[*10*] or get an AoO
EDIT: Lysnader can take an AoO
2 acrtion: Activate the runwell to summon a sin spawn!




The sin spawn crawls free hissing at snarling at Lysander who stands a scant few feet away! 

_all players can go_

----------


## stack

Seeing the flying fiend wounded, Jon gathers another blast, hopefully arcing it to hit the newcomer as well. *Spoiler*
Show

reach spell (1 action) electric arc (2 actions) on the quasit, also hitting sinspawn if it is within 30 feet of it
(1d4+3)[*6*] basic ref DC 17

Figure dropping one enemy is better than having to get attacked by two

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 39\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

*"No worries kid, going to make you an orphan in a moment."* Lysander quips and slashes, pressing the Quasit and trying to make her life difficult (and hopefully short).  Even though he was the one having doubts, he fights without any kind of hesitation - might be the mutagen giving him that reckless confidence in victory - but still after every chain of strike he interposes his sword as to make any kind of retaliation from the demon that harder and dangerous.

*Spoiler: Things are going too well*
Show

AoO (1d20+11)[*23*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*]
Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*12*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows his companions into the unlikely cathedral, after giving a word of praise to Erastil and a blessing to his allies.  Staring in apparent confusion, he's slow to react to the presence of the quasit.  "That little thing is what we were so worried about?" he wonders, still confused.  

Regardless, as Lysander charges in and Jon unleashes a pair of bolts, the cobwebs come loose and the young cleric looses a few attacks of his own.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

Step 5' closer
Use an action to increase Bless to 10'?
Attack with bow:
(1d20+7)[*19*] attack
(1d6+2)[*4*] damage
(1d10)[*4*] deadly

----------


## DrK

Even as Eylium flits away Lysander strikes, the blade stabbing into the demon's tiny frame before she summons forth the grey skinned horror of the sin spawn. Jannis lets fly with a powerful shot that strikes her through the wing and then there is  acrackling sound as the lightning from Jon frazzles demon and beast! Erylium hisses and steps back, a focus looked as Lysander see's in horror some of the wounds closing!  The little demon then points at him pausing to allow him a crafty stab as it brings forth nightmarish visions of Lysander's trouble chidlhood filling him with fear! 

The sin spawn is far more simple, merely striding up to the bold fighter and laying into him with its savage rending claws, but Lysander, knowing the way of the Sin spawn is easily able to deflect the savage claw swipes

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Erlium
1. Abysaal healing (2d6+2)[*8*]
2+3. Cast Fear - DC 17 WIll to resist, (as it has somatic its a maniuplate action so does provoke an AoO)

Sin spawn - stride, claw, claw
(1d20+10)[*12*] dam (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+6)[*11*] dam (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## stack

"Just die already, you evil, flying rat." Jon launches yet more lightning, still hoping to relieve the pressure on Lysander.*Spoiler*
Show

wash, rinse, repeat
reach spell electric arc (1d4+3)[*7*] basic REF 17, hits both enemies

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 39\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: Frightened 1 - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

Painful memories kept a bay by violence and drinking come back through the demonic power of Erylium, but Lysander doesn't seem to be that bothered by them - might be the mutagen giving him an edge, might be that the sheer hate he feels for the Quasit is way more stronger than any fear the demon could instill in him. He dances around, trying to keep both the Spawn and its hideous "mother" in his field of view, the blade alway kept between him and his enemies; when he sees the Quasit's wound closing, he yells at his companion with voice shaken because of adrenaline and fear *"She's healing herself!"* so keeps stabbing and slashing to end the demon's threat as soon as possible.

*Spoiler: That's why I don't gamble*
Show

AoO (1d20+11)[*29*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*]
Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+10)[*16*] Damage (1d8+4)[*9*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+5)[*17*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Scowling in righteous anger, Jannis calls upon Erastil's aid once more.  "Old Deadeye, guide my hand that the people of Sandpoint can rest easy under your watchful eye!"  He looses another arrow at the flying fiend, this one almost tangibly pulsing with energy.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)
Bless: 8 rounds left (10' emanation)
Magic Weapon: 10 rounds left 


Cast magic weapon on my own bow:
Attack Quasit with bow:
(1d20+8)[*13*] attack (includes bless and Magic Weapon)
(2d6+2)[*9*] damage
(1d10)[*9*] deadly

----------


## DrK

The distraction  by the spells stuns  the demon that steps back and its spell fails to take hold of the angry and rage filled Lysander. Luckily though his follow up strikes swing wide of the mark sparing the demon, and an arrow crackling with power zips by its  head to no avail. Lightnnig flashes again thouhg and both sin spawn and demon hiss at the pain. The demon utters a squack of outrage and steps back from Lysander before vanishing from view. The sinspawn just trying to overwhelm with the warrior with a  flurry of claw attacks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Imp
1A: Step ft back
2+3A: Cast invisbility

Sin sawpn - claw claw, more claws
(1d20+10)[*23*] dam (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*20*] dam (1d6+4)[*7*]
(1d20+2)[*9*] dam (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## stack

Losing one target, Jon moves to give Lysander aid, flanking the foul creature. *Spoiler*
Show

not sure on the current positioning, but moving x2 or x3 as needed to flank. If possible, Strike (1d20+9)[*24*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 35\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

*"Where in the Nine Hells is she?"* Lysander bellows, full of frustration and anger in seeing his target vanish; he throws a couple of wide slashes, hoping to hit something - enough of a distraction for the Sinspawn to cut through the least protected parts of the sellsword's armour with its claws. Lysander growls in pain and turns to face the most immediate threat, trying to cut it down, screaming urgently to Jannis *"Close the doors! CLOSE THE CURSED DOORS! Don't let her escape!"*

*Spoiler: Here goes nothing*
Show

AoO (in case the Quasit provoked with her Stride) - (1d20+11)[*15*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+11)[*21*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+6)[*19*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis grimaces in annoyance when the Quasit disappears.  He nods at Lysander's call, slamming the door shut.

Turning back into the room, he looses an arrow at the sinspawn.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)
Bless: 8 rounds left (10' emanation)
Magic Weapon: 10 rounds left 

I assume it will take no more than two actions to close the door.
(1d20+8)[*12*] shortbow attack
(2d6+2)[*10*] damage
(1d10)[*9*] deadly

If it only takes one action to close the door, shoot the sinspawn again.
(1d20+3)[*9*] shortbow attack
(2d6+2)[*10*] damage
(1d10)[*1*] deadly

----------


## DrK

The sin spawn tumbles in seconds as the combined fury of Jon and Lysander descend upon it even as Jannis kicks the door shut and spins around and fires an arrow that goes wild as the grey skinned monster goes down in a welter of strange ichor. The shout to close the door proves wise as there is a dull thump by the double doors as something small hits them.

Seconds later there is a vile shriek in abysaal and the imp appears from nowehere, stabbing frenziedly at Jannis! Even as it does that Alexej spreads his hands a sheet of flame engulfs the beast!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Erlyium - move x2, stab Jannis
(1d20+14)[*15*] dam (2d4+4)[*6*] + (1d4)[*2*] EVIL

(1d20+10)[*22*] Vs DC16 or (1d6)[*6*] FIRE

----------


## Farmerbink

Just as fast as it came, the young cleric's grimace of annoyance turns into a triumphant glare.  "Come on, then!  Sandpoint will stand long after you're gone!"  He steps away and looses a quick pair of arrows at the creature.

*Spoiler: Jannis, Round 4*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 12/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)
Bless: 6 rounds left (10' emanation)
Magic Weapon: 8 rounds left 

_Step_ away, two attacks:
(1d20+8)[*10*] shortbow attack
(2d6+2)[*10*] damage
(1d10)[*10*] deadly

(1d20+3)[*6*] shortbow attack
(2d6+2)[*11*] damage
(1d10)[*3*] deadly

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 35\44 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate)*

---------------

After having cut down the Sinspawn, Lysander looks around trying to understand where Erylium might be hidden - but then the Quasit decides to reveal herself when she attacks Jannis. *"There!"* he warns Jon before running back towards the doors with his sword raised, hollering threats fueled by anger and hate *"Only way you leave this room is feet first!"* then he crashes down the demon, using the momentum of his run to power a downward slash.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*16*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
Action 3 - Demoralize (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## stack

With one foe down, Jon redirects his attention, launching lightning at the flying fiend. Again.*Spoiler*
Show

electric arc, reach spell presumably needed (1d4+3)[*7*] basic Ref DC 17

----------


## DrK

The panicked flight had not been obvious but as the demon looks terrified by the onslaught of the mercenary it doges the hard swinging blow and another pair of arrows from Jannis, before then seconds later there is a crash of lightning that leaves smoke pouring from Erylium's burned out skull and the tint demon crashes to the ground!!

*Spoiler: LOOT*
Show



Returning +1 dagger

LEVEL 3

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 48\57 (10 THP) - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Juggernaut Mutagen (Moderate)*

---------------

As it's now customary, Lysander stabs the corpse of the Quasit a couple more times, just to be sure. He sighs in relief, then grins and elbows Jannis *"We showed the wretch we're not to be trifled with, heh?!"* he seems quite satisfied of himself, victory putting him in a much friendlier and chipper mood. Before proceeding with the (again, quite customary) looting of the enemies, he points to the more learned companions the pool where the Quasit stood *"That water, bet there's some magick in it. Did you see what the demon did? The monster she summoned? The water glowed, then dimmed. Can't make head or tail of how she did it, but seems pretty clear to me that pool might be used to summon more of those creatures."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis lets out a heavy breath, relieved (and surprised) to be free of the quasit so quickly.  "Heh, right that!" he cheers, amused by Lysander's nudge.  "I figure that's about it down here, right?  Nowhere we left unchecked except that ruined stairwell?"  As his allies confirm, he uses his last healing spell to grant everyone alleviation of their injuries.

"_Definitely_ not normal," he quickly confirms, regarding the pool.  Striding over cautiously, Jannis calls upon the blessing of Erastil to perceive (and hopefully identify) the magic involved.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

3-action heal for: (1d10)[*7*] to everyone

Jannis will then take the full minute to cast read aura (didn't realize the cast time before, that also effectively nixes it in combat), and try to learn what he can about the pool.  

Finally, woo level 3!

*Spoiler: Jannis, post combat*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 19/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

----------


## stack

"If it is some magic in the pool itself, it would be good to destroy it somehow, if we can. Can't have others coming down here and stirring things up."

----------


## DrK

Jannis stares at the pool deeply for a few moments, the magic pulsing from it like a fountain as he realises the magic within is ancient and powerful beyond his comprehension. The runewell he realises is tied to emotions and with the recent goblin attack and the slaughter above in the glassworks you suspect that it may have give the runewell much power. The way to unlock the power to draw out a creature such as the sinspawn may be in the books you recovered from the floating room. 

With the catacombs now cleansed the heroes stare at the ruined stairs leading downwards but that would be the job of days with a larger team to clean out that mass of rubble. And with the distant roars from beneath, possibly left unearthed!

Heading back upwards it feels like an age since you were last in the sunlight but you soon stagger back out into the sunlight of Sandpoint, and to a surprising reception as there is a largish crowd waiting for you as you stumble out of the glassworks. A few guards holding back the crowd with their long spears are the first ones to turn and see you before you see mayor Kendra Deverin approaching you. She is an older middle aged woman and with short cropped hair and a high collared neat grey blouse. She nods to you all, "We heard of the slaughter from within, we heard rumours that there were things below. What did you discover?" she points to the nearby bakery "Come inside, please, tell me of what else you have found. The murder of Master Kaijitsu has shaken us all deeply."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 45/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Relieved to be outside again, Lysander is however taken aback by the crowd waiting for them. He's also bloodied, armour dented and scratched, clothes stained and ripped by claws and certainly not fit to be invited even at the Fatman's Feedbag, let alone at the Savories. Yet the sellsword doesn't seem to care that much, anger has left the place to hunger so when the group moves into the establishment he calls to Aneka (or Arika? Was never able to tell who's who between the twins) *"Five waffles, please."* before sitting down to talk with the Mayor. 

While waiting for the pastries he ordered, he looks awkwardly at Deverin and says with barely more than a whisper *"Believe me, the death of the old Kaijitsu is nothing compared to what's about to happen to Sandpoint."* Lysander clears his throat, looks around warily and keeps going *"That muppet Tsuto, he's part of a plan to attack the town and burn it to the ground, the raid of the other day just an appetizer before the main course. Down there we found monsters that were to attack Sandpoint from below. But I believe it would be better if my mates tell you what was in that cursed dungeon and who's behind this madness."*

----------


## stack

Jon gives a brief recounting of their adventure below, cursing the unnatural creatures they found and bringing the mayor up to speed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis staggers into the moonlight at the rear of the group, largely in good shape but very fatigued.  He immediately notices the crowd gathering and frowns.  "No good comes from this many lips," he murmurs, perhaps sadly.  He's obviously appreciative of the mayor's discretion, and find himself reminding the guardsmen left at the entrance of the import of privacy somewhat more curtly than he intended.  As he takes his seat, he offers one of the men a glance of apology before turning to Deverin.

"It's not all bad," he offers.  "We did a lot of damage to them, I think- hopefully enough to prevent the raid entirely.  It's certainly true, as Lysander said, that the forces we found _intended_ to raid Sandpoint, but I doubt they will be able with Tsuto imprisoned and this...  imp-like thing destroyed.  It certainly isn't the pressing threat it was a few days ago..."

"That pool has me worried, though.  And whatever we heard from the deeps is _not_ good.  Please don't misunderstand Ma'am, that place is _foul._  There's dangerous stuff down there that I don't rightly understand- old, powerful, strange magicks.  Alexej here might be able to explain better, but I don't think the threat is imminent.  

All that said, if I understand anything about that pool, it's _vital_ that the concern and fear be kept to a minimum.  Don't lie to folks, that'll just spread more suspicion- but we need to make sure everyone knows that it'll be taken care of and they're not in danger."  He turns to Alexej.  "You've got that book we found in the weird round room, right?  I think we need to dig into it and find out whatever we can about...  everything down there."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jannis will try to reassure Deverin, but he's untrained in social skills.  Maybe I should have fixed that at level 3, but I didn't XD

(1d20+2)[*6*] diplomacy?

----------


## DrK

Mayor Deverin shives and looks worried. *"My words, who would have thought such evils lay beneath our town. is this what has plagues all these years? this runewell, is this what caused Skinner and what turned poor Nuala. I cannot beleive she is the one responsible for all this death and destruction. When Hemlock returns he will have much to deal with."* 

Alexej looks at the woman and leans in whispering, "I'll speak with Master Quint, but this book is a text on the horrors of the Mother of Monsters but contains the instructions for how to control, or possibly switch off the runewell. I am feeling weak and tired, the varghouillle pressed me most severly but would be willing to study this book to try and uncover the secrets." 

The mayor nods her thanks and then looks at Lysander. *"Your blade is most impressive, I trust Jon and Master Jannis will help the town but I can offer you a sizeable bounty of you help some more. You say these goblins and Nuala have encamped at Thistletop? Then please see them killed. There are another pair in town who may aid you. a Madam Mushka and an elven exile from Kyonin, the lady Pernorin"* She nods to a nearby serving girl, *"You girl, head to Risa's place and fetch the two women waiting there. Be quick about it."* the young bakery scullion, nods, surprised by the snap in the mayor's voice scurries off.

The mayor turns back to the "heroes of Sandpoint", *"Come now, if you head back top the Dragon I'll make sure that the girls there know that I'll be covering your bill. I'll send Miss Mushka and Lady Pernorin to meet you and the 5 of you can formulate a plan for THistletop."* She taps the table, *"It'll be worth your while, all of you, you will know the gratitude of Sandpoint and be paid a considerable coin for your efforts. What say you?"*

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 45/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander seems a bit surprised by the ruthlessness the Mayor shows when she asks them to straight-up kill Nualia; he dives into the waffles without answering immediately, most probably taking his time to think it over - one thing is to clean a dungeon, another is to assault a goblin fortress and fight a mad half-demon. When the last waffle has been finally eaten (didn't take much, the sellsword ate all the pastries like he hadn't eaten in a month) he says tentatively *"So, you want her dead."* then nods and says with quite the grim tone *"All right. I'll go murder the green vermins and your wayward lass."*

----------


## Farmerbink

If Lysander is surprised, Jannis is stunned into silence.  Only after the sellsword gives his affirmation does the young cleric find his voice.  "Ma'am?"  He stammers, uneasily.  "Surely I misheard.  You... don't want us to try to rescue Nualia?  Or even bring her in alive to face judgement?  I...  By the gods, there _must_ be some way she can be saved from this things influence!"  He doesn't _quite_ wring his hands, but it's clear Jannis is deeply concerned- and perhaps feels significant responsibility for the young lady he once (sort of) knew.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra was sitting at a table in Risa's place.  It was a quiet inn she had found by roaming around the town.  She wasn't staying there, but sometimes she liked to have a bit of quiet and after the festival and the goblin attack during it, she could do with some quiet.  Most people in here were locals and she felt that they would prefer she wasn't here, but she ignored them for now.  The mead she had was surprisingly good, as was the food.  And by keeping her ears (and eyes as she could lip read) open, she could pick up all kinds of rumors here, sometimes even things the locals didn't want outsiders to know.  And knowing stuff was always important, especially if you wanted to stay a bit longer, maybe work a bit, and definitely avoid entanglements.

There was one other person she also thought wasn't a local, but she wasn't sure and she wasn't about to intrude on someone's privacy for no good reason.  She was still thinking when a young woman stood in front of her.
*"The mayor wants to see you, lady Pernorin",* she said.
"Oh yeah, I forgot about that," Shalandra replied.  The mayor had been talking to her and asked if she could help with a small issue he was having.  She was sure that it was a bit more than that, but she had to talk to some other people before so Shalendra hadn't pushed at that time.  She could always push later if needed.
"Lead the way," she said, standing up.
*"One moment, please, mylady,"* the woman said, going to the other person who she thought was not a local and also talking to them.

----------


## stack

Jon frowns, thinking matter over. "While I share your concern Jannis, in part, but can we say that she is a victim in this and not a perpetrator? Capture may not be an option despite any good intentions."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 45/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander stands up and chimes in on the topic of killing (or sparing) Nualia *"If she drops her sword when we arrive, I'm quite willing to bring her here alive. But I won't risk my life for hers - if she chooses violence, the only mercy I'm willing to show is a quick death."* as ruthless as the Mayor, Lysander doesn't seem that concerned by Deverin's request *"Believe we should go. The sooner we meet these people that should supposedly help us, the better - I need a bath, urgently."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis doesn't appear to be eased by his companions' words.  "I think maybe she's both," he admits.  Staring sorrowfully into the tabletop, he mutters, "I just...  I want her to get the help she obviously didn't get as a child..."

----------


## DrK

The mayor looks at the three of you, *This girl killed her father, has sworn to a vile Goddess of monsters and now has orchestrated an attack that killed many in our town abs wants to launch a full scale war. Whether you slay her in her lair or you bring her back for Hemlock to hang there is only one end for her.* The mayors voice is sharp and determined despite the tough situation

Leaving you to go back to her duties she nods. *send a note if you have need of me before you head to Thistletop. Shalelu may have more details on the tribes and hopefully the two other woman I have asked to help you will be useful.* with that she takes her leave.

-

Some time later as you enter the Rusty Dragon the mood is somber. Ameiko is nowhere to be seen, you assume she is either grieving or still recovering and with the mood of the town somewhat bleak from the slaughter in the glassworks not even the musicians are playing. Still Lara points to a table and is quick to fetch ale and some some fried pork trotters for you to snack on, a few minutes later the doors swing open and an eleven woman and Varisian enter

----------


## farothel

They had been directed to the Rusty Dragon, where Shalendra had a room.  During the walk she had talked a bit with Madam Mushka, but not much more than an exchange of names and some small talk.

When she entered the room, she immediately noticed the cleric of Erastil she had been told would be part of the group, so she moved to their table.
"Greetings, gentlemen," she said, sitting down on an empty chair, "I've understood that you are waiting for us.  I'm Shalendra, Lady Pernorin and this is Madam Mushka.  So, what's going on and what's the idea?"

----------


## stack

Jon nods to the newcomers. "Monsters, murder and a plot to destroy the town. Glad you came, though you may not be given the circumstances. I am Jon Green, I will let my compatriots introduce themselves. We seem to have stumbled into a bit of a mess in these parts, so any hands willing to help are welcome."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 45/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The sellsword eats voraciously, even though he had some pastries earlier - doesn't seem to do that out of gluttony, more like he knows all too well what it means to go days without eating and when a free meal presents itself, he certainly doesn't let it go to waste. When the two women approach the table and introduce themselves, he nods and says *"Lysander."* before moving the plate he's eating from on the side, cleaning his hands with a kerchief and sighing in satisfaction.

The blood-stained (doesn't seem to be his, though) warrior then starts talking to the newcomers, grim and straight to the point *"Mayor hired us for a hatchet job. Target is hidden at Thistletop and has struck some deal with the local goblin tribes, so they're going to defend her. The target - name's Nualia - might possess demonic powers and she's behind the recent attack on Sandpoint. They"* Lysander indicates Jannis and Jon *"know her and might tell you more."*

----------


## Triskavanski

As the two entered into the tavern. "And so I said to them, no sir, that is my foot. Anyways, we seem to be here. "

Sitting with the others she finds her way to a stool, keeping a bit of distance from the dirty fighter. "So Goblins and demons, and a woman who hates festivals. Honestly! Who attacks festivals? "

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is unusually subdued in the Rusty Dragon sitting room.  He chews listlessly on his meal, spending more time pushing food around than putting it into his mouth.  Occasionally, he mutters, mostly inaudibly.  Bits of "Can't believe," and "those dreams," are loud and distinct enough to be made out, but otherwise, the young man looks decidedly worse for wear.  

When the expected women arrive, Jannis stands and inclines his head to them.  "Welcome, yes.  Sorry, I'm sure we can get you a plate.  Uhmmm...  Yes, I'm Jannis.  Of the Sotheby clan, north of town."  He returns to his seat a bit uneasily and listens to his companions with the air of someone forced.

"It's bad," he finally comments.  "Simply put, she's got enough power to boss around the little imp thing we faced this afternoon and cajole Tsuto into killing his own father."  He glances to Lysander, with a very thin, very forced smile.  "At this point, it seems like 'knew' is by far the more accurate word.  Whatever Nualia has become, I doubt she has an awful lot in common with the girl I remember..." 

"I can't help but wonder, though, _why_ it came to this.  If that _runewell_ is what caused our nightmares last night, was it also what kept Nualia so reserved as a child?  How many sleepless nights of savage dreams and whispers of madness would it take to break any of us?"  He frowns deeply, still upset.  His fork jabs at his meal, though at least he's taking the bites now.  Perhaps more forcefully than is really necessary.  Over the course of the next several minutes, he offers what little he knows, and somewhat savagely tears into his evening meal.

----------


## DrK

The women chat through much of the evening with Jon, Jannis and Lysander and can swap tales of the runewell and their own live sand travels around Golarion. After a quiet night in the Rusty Dragon and a comfortable night in the warm and cosy rooms you are all happy to meet once more at breakfast, the inn still full, although emptier now as its seems with a Runewell and murders some of the travellers and merchants that visited for the festival have left early.

All of you who are local are aware of thistletop,  the island of Thistletop sits in the Varisian Gulf off the coast of the Nettlewood. This strangely round rock formation has always been a source of mystery and prior to the area becoming infested with goblins many people sword that there were ruins on the island but never enough to attract adventurers. The island itself sits some 8 miles to the east past the dense Shanks wood and Pauper's Grave hills and the easiest way to get there is to follow the Old LIghthouse road and either leave the road past the Pauper's Graves and follow the coast or go up the Thistle River through the nettlewood.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

After a good night's rest and most importantly a bath, Lysander looks much less vicious - he now seems just a down-on-his-luck soldier of fortune, even though he has at his side an ancient looking sword of Thassilonian design. Way more chipper than the previous evening, he chews happily and seems friendly enough while talking to his companions *"So. Believe we should have a word with Shalelu Andosana, a supposedly local expert on goblins; might know more about Thistletop and the goblins. We should also ask Alexej - it's a mage that helped us clean that cursed dungeon"* he explains to Shalendra and Mushka *"if he has discovered anything on those books we found down there. Other than that, we should sell what we found - we need the coin, so we could be better prepared for our expedition."* 

The sellsword stops for a couple of moments, looking at the last remaining pastry in his place; when he speaks again, he seems again the grim mercenary met the day before*"And just so we're on the same page. Mayor paying us to kill this Nualia. Even if we bring her here alive, gallows awaits her. If any of you want to convince her to surrender, I don't have a problem - just know that if she draws steel, I'm going for the kill."*

----------


## farothel

"I know a bit about crafting," Shalendra said as she finished her breakfast, "so if you want to transfer some runes, I might be able to help.  I just need a few materials to help with the transfer and a day or so of work.  I don't know much about goblins, except that the best goblin is a dying goblin who tells you where to find his buddies, but I think I have heard the name Thistletop mentioned before somewhere."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


recall knowledge Arcana: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis wakes decidedly easier than the day before, his sleep blessedly free of frightening dreams.  In the common room, he greets his companions with apparently genuine pleasure.  "Good morning everyone," he beams.  He eagerly digs into a hearty breakfast and breathes several deep, appreciative sighs between bites.  

Nodding his agreement, Jannis chips in.  "I've spent a good bit of time in the Tickwood, but never been so foolish as to venture to the Nettlewood alone.  And when I was a kid it was generally safer.  Or at least we thought it was.  Never heard so much about Goblins until a few years back..."  

At mention of Nualia, Jannis nods again.  "I understand, and I wouldn't expect any less.  I'm not asking _any_ of you to let her kill you, just..."  He sighs.  "Maybe she'll see reason, and find a way to pay for her crimes without having to die.  A guy can hope, right?"  He's no less optimistic when the party finishes their preparations and sets off to the east. 

"I think we aught to stick to the coast," he offers.  "About half as many directions as the Goblins can try to ambush us from, eh?"

----------


## stack

"It will be good to speak to Shalelu again." Jon nods. "She may have advice as to the best path as well."

----------


## Triskavanski

> "I think we aught to stick to the coast," he offers.  "About half as many directions as the Goblins can try to ambush us from, eh?"


"Unless of course we're dealing with sea goblins! Nasty things. Tentacles for legs. Mouths like saws, stink like the worst thing you can imagine thinks stinks"

----------


## farothel

"You mentioned Thistletop is an island," Shalendra said, "shouldn't we then take a boat.  I can swim, but with all our equipment, a boat might not be a bad idea, right?  And we can use the time traveling to do other stuff, like transferring those runes."

----------


## DrK

As you are discussing the options Shalendra pauses, as her thoughts on Thistletop strike a memory. A passage in a treatise by an old scholar if Magnimar  where the island, just a few tens off the shore was postulated as being the head of ancient Thassilonian statue that once stood hundreds of feet high. If that's the case there may be ruins within or on it. The coast though by the island is all cliffs making a boat unsuitable unless people were skilled climbers up the salt spray soaked cliffs. 

Of Nulia there is no more the newcomers know beyond the tales of her unfortunate life and even more tragic patricide by arson or the tales of her as a young and relatively carefree girl as Jannis remembers.

As the planning gets down to business of routes, and tribes and equipment the door to the Rusty Dragon opens and the tall lithe leather armoured form of Shalelu gracefully arrives and seeing Jannis, Jon and Lysander offers a small grin and walks over. 



She pulls a chair up at the table and drops into it a smile and a nod to the offer of a small mug of warmed mead from one of the serving girls. 
"Good day to you my friends. How are you all after the horrors you discovered under the glass works and that savagery with poor old Kaijitsu."

As the discussion moves onto the goblins she nods and speaks on the tribes. "Traditionally over the past few years there have been 5 main tribes in the local area and normally they keep their numbers down by killing each other.

Birdcruncher goblins live in caves along the western edge of the Devils Platter, fairly close to Sandpoint. Traditionally these goblins are the least aggressive of the five. To the south of Sandpoint are the Licktoad goblins of the Brinestump Marsh, pests that are excellent swimmers but they've been very quiet of late. East are the Seven Tooth goblins of Shanks Wood, goblins whove secured a place for themselves by raiding Sandpoints junkyard and rebuilding the stolen refuse into armour and weapons. They now have been almost totally absorbed by the Thisteltops and you killed a fair few of them on the raid. Further east are the Mosswood goblins, likely the largest tribe but one traditionally held back by feuding families within their own ranks.

The Thistletop goblins live on the Nettlewood coast atop a small island that some say holds a passing resemblance to a decapitated head. The Thistletop goblins have been working with Tsuto now it seems. These ones have become very aggressive, Ripnugget their chief is a horrible little beast who hates humans, elves and horses and rides a giant lizard of sorts. Be wary though as there is a bugbear who is allied with them, Brathazmus , is his name. I have exchanged arrows with him more than once, he is a know killer of elves, proud of the ears on his neck, including that of my cousin Athelu. If you see him please offer him greetings at the top of your sword. 

They infest the nettlewood so I'd recommend a route along the cliff tops where there are less trees and the goblins are naturally more wary as the occasional large dire gull has been known to snatch them up from time to time."

----------


## farothel

"The island actually is a head," Shallendra adds in, "at least according to an old text I once read years ago.  It should be the top of an old statue that was probably silted over.  But if it's an island with difficult to climb cliffs, how do we get on there?  And how do the goblins get off?"

She looked at the other woman.
"Sorry, where are my manners," she continued, I'm Shallendra, Lady Pernorin."

----------


## stack

Jon greets Shalelu warmly, then listens carefully to her information. "Your wisdom is most welcome, as always. Do you have time in your travels to accompany us to Thistletop?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander grins when Jon shares his delight at the prospect of seeing Shalelu, teasing him a bit with some good-natured camaraderie *"Heh, bet you would like to speak with our huntress. I still have that bottle of thassilonian wine, if you want."* before donning a more professional expression when he talks to Mushka and Shalendra. He scratches his head at the mention of sea goblins, quite unconvinced even though he says nothing, most probably in fear of looking dumb if those things actually exists. 

When Shalelu actually shows up, Lysander nods to greet the half-elf and listens to what she has to say about the goblins; sometimes he frowns, sometimes he mumbles like he's weighing what to do with the information Shalelu is sharing. At the end of her speech, he shrugs and says *"Any idea of their numbers? Are we talking dozens or hundreds?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis furrows his brows, before breaking into a series of uneasy chuckles.  "Sea Goblins?  Who ever heard of such a thing?"  He shakes his head, obviously considering the comment a joke (whether intended as such or not).

He greets Shalelu gracefully, rising from his seat and inclining his head to the local legend-of-sorts.  "All things considered, I slept better last night than the one before," he offers, shrugging.  He listens patiently as she explains some of the details between the tribes, and smirks at her opinion of the bugbear.  "I don't intend to shake his hand," the cleric murmurs over his mug.  

Finally, as she recommends the same path he did, he smiles warmly.  The expression is authentic, as he's more relieved to have been right (in Shalelu's eyes, at least), not smug in the least.  He nods in support of Jon and Lysander's questions, adding none of his own.

----------


## Triskavanski

"Sea goblins." she nods. "At least that is the stories that are told. These are likely early stages of them. Before they submit to the waters completely, living in focus of the waves and water. Though they've not become sea goblins yet because they like to raid places on land still.  She perks up snapping her fingers. "I need a seagull whistle. Wonder if they have any around here.. Or maybe something that sounds like a dire seagull. I have a kazoo, but that sounds more like a swarm of angry bees. Not my preferred performance but its easy to play."

----------


## DrK

Shalelu grins at Lysander and takes a long draw of the mead to cover a faint blush on her cheeks. "Probably a few dozen at most, they breed like rabbits but the infighting and lack of parental care results in their numbers normally being relatively manageable most of the time." At the talk of her going with them she shakes her head, "I would most like to accompany you however I cannot this day. Deverin has asked me to scout the lands to the West. 2 caravans have not arrived that were expected and she fears the worst. Without the trade Sandpoint will wither, just as much as if the goblins overrun us."

Patting Lysander on the arm she leans in and in a slightly husk voice adds just to him  "Save the wine for when you return and we can have that with the stories..." Then sitting back upright she looks about and nods at the talk of sea goblins. "Aye, I've heard of them, though not by that name. Some of my kin signed on with the expeditions from Magnimar with the Golden Company and wrote of sea goblins with tentacles for legs that the men with her called grindylows" 

_Anything else you want to do or happy to do some shopping off screen and head down the coast towards thisteltop?_

----------


## farothel

"I've seen a picture of those once in a book," Shalendra said, "I thought they were a fairy tale.  Would be interesting to see how they adapted to living in the sea."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander blushes awkwardly at Shalelu's words and mumbles just a *"Uh, sure."* before clearing his throat and putting himself back together *"All right, let's say we prepare and meet here again at midday. Then we depart for Thistletop. Sounds good?"* the sellsword stands up, nods to the others and is about to leave the inn. 

*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: Sure, I'm ok with moving to the next scene

----------


## stack

Jon nods, leaving to get his things in order.

----------


## DrK

The _heroes of sandpoint_ scatter popping into the various shops and merchants of Sandpoint. In each one they are welcomed warmly as people appreciate the efforts they have made and many ask after them after seeing the horror in and under the glassworks. But by lunch time you find yourself walking out of the North gate of sandpoint heading north east along the coast road towards the Nettle Wood.

Its only a short walk, ~6 miles or so, to the Nettlewood and so only takes a couple of hours before you reach the outskirts of the tangled nettlewood. Hugging the coast and walking along the cliff tops you find the walking easy, the weather is pleasant and the trees stop dozens of yard from the cliff edge where the wind and salt sprays splashes you as you walk further North. Gulls and sea birds cawing and squawking as they watch you in between diving for fish. 

As you get about 1 mile away you round the cliffs and see the island in the distance, a strange rocky protrusion held to  the cliff face by a thin rope bridge and nothing else as the waves thrash around its base. 


As you press closer the wood begins to get closer and closer to the cliff edge and the trees are thick and old with massses of heavy nettles and brambles to force your way through. The briars and thistles that grow so rampantly in the nettlewood are even thicker here close to the shore. Although not quite dense enough to block the sound of the waves on the cliffs they do mute it to a dull roar. Although there are few trees the briars themselves now rear up to some 20ft high and appear to block access to where the bridge would have been tethered for hundreds of feet but its Jon's sharp eyes, well used to the woods that notice a path through the thick briars, a four foot tunnel cut into the tangle, the briars hacked back with dense hard packed earth underfoot where weeds still stubbornly cling to life...

----------


## stack

"Not surprising that they have kept a usable path. It would be a poor base if they could not get in and out. I wonder that we have seen no sentries though; are they careless or well hidden?"

----------


## farothel

Shalendra had taken the ranseur so they could take it with them, unless someone else wanted it.  She was a lot stronger than she looked like and could carry an incredible amount of stuff and a magical weapon was not to be taken for granted.  She had kept silent most of the trip, unless asked a question

"Yeah, but it's at goblin height," she said, while looking around for any sentries and/or traps, "and probably trapped. 
 Lets have a look for those first, before we move in."

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"If the gobins were any smarter, they would be way more of a threat than they really are. I wouldn't be surprised if we do not find any traps or sentries."* Lysander says with a shrug, then looks around studying the area, mumbling pensively until he finally shares his thoughts *"Can't we just burn everything? I mean, it's not like the Mayor asked us to kill Nualia and the goblins with a sword, she just wants them dead."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception roll to spot ambushes or traps - (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## DrK

To Shalendra and Lysander the way looks clear, cramped, but still clear of traps. Although further into the maze of the tight briars Lysander can faintly hear the high pitched chatter of goblins further into the maze. The walls are cramped and unpleasant and peering into the path it looks to split into numerous routes to the left and right almost like a spiral. 

You realise that this briar patch must block access to the bridge and be part of the goblin lair. Lysander looking at it quickly realises that splashed by the sea none of the briars look particularly flammable.

----------


## stack

"I could try to scout ahead a bit. A smaller form would be less concerned by the brambles."

----------


## Triskavanski

Mushka looked around herself, humming a a little of the local national theme, "Well! Now what to do, what to do...  She thought outloud mostly following the group.

----------


## Farmerbink

Staring at the near-wall of brambles, Jannis groans quietly.  "It'd take a massive blaze this close to the sea, and Nualia already survived one of those.  I figure the mayor will want proof one way or another," he grunts at Lysander.  "Not that I'm looking forward to _any_ of this."  He nods and gestures vaguely towards the thorny branches.  Apparently begrudgingly, he pulls out a sickle.  Clearly more suited for reaping than hacking, at least it's got a sharp edge for cutting through the brambles, for now.  When Jon points out the hidden pathway, he sighs- equal parts relieved to not be literally hacking through the woods and disappointed at the prospect of following a Goblin's trail.  Dutifully, he follows through the winding pathway, suppressing his irritation as he finds that crawling works better than walking for avoiding the thorns.

Jannis nods at Jon's suggestion as he picks himself up from hands and knees.  "It's worked before.  No reason it shouldn't work here," he murmurs.  He brushes himself off and readies his bow as the druid begins his transformation.

----------


## stack

Jon takes the form of a skunk and begins scouting ahead; should he be spotted, he will hopefully be left alone.*Spoiler*
Show

wildshape for pest form, so terrible stats but 10 minute duration and tiny size
stealth checks are at a +10 mod

----------


## Triskavanski

"So I guess we wait patiently till they come back?" says the colorful woman.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"I'm here for the gold the Mayor promised, not glory. The fewer risks we take, the better."* Lysander shrugs while answering to Mushka, seemingly in no rush to dive in the maze of thorns and brambles *"Also, as Jannis said, we've done it before and it works. But hey, if you have other ideas just spew them out. It's not like we have much to do until Jon comes back."* another shrug, seemingly bored and looking for some kind of distraction while they all wait for the huge druid.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra was looking around where they were at the moment, looking for both routes to get away should there be a need or any way those goblins could ambush them from other sides.
"We can scout around here," she said, "and prepare to fight should Jon come running back with a bunch on their heels."

----------


## DrK

The skunk hops down the maze of briar's popping in and out of the natural openings and small almost green cave like structures that have been sculpted by the goblins. The ones near the "edge" sem empty though judging by the depressions in the grass and the few scraps of rubbish there were goblins once there but likely these were the ones killed in the raid. 

Further in he can more squeals and after a couple more twists and turns the bole of briars opens up into a central clearing of sorts. There in the centre there appears to be a natural sinkhole some 6ft across, the clearing itself much bigger, maybe 40ft across. The sounds of the sea and waves are loud here and the faint smell of salt (likely from the sinkhole) suggests that this part of the briar patch must be very close to the cliff edge. Three other thistle tunnels exit from this chamber (to the North east and west as you come from the south, you expect the bridge is north of here)). However by the hole you see a robed goblin cackling and muttering as he sits by a black and red furred firepelt (like an ocelot). the druid is shrieking and gesturing at the hole as you see 4 burly goblins dragging a fifth one (smaller than they) towards the hole. it screams and writhes but the other 4 hold it firm before with a final shout from the robed goblin and gesture from his tangled stick the unfortunate goblin is tossed screaming into the hole!!  



_OOC
Its ~60ft of tangled tunnels past three domed "caves" to reach the central enclosure. Its 40ft in diameter and once you crawl out the entranceway it rises to 30ft high and in the center the briars don't quite touch so you can see blue sky and skidding clouds

_

----------


## Farmerbink

> "So I guess we wait patiently till they come back?" says the colorful woman.


Jannis snorts, good-naturedly.  "That's right.  Quite a bit better than walking in totally oblivious, by my count."  He keeps his bow ready, and eyes the nearby brambles suspiciously.  "Never trust a Goblin you can't see, my pa always said."  He blinks, suddenly pensive.  "Does that mean we _should_ trust one we _can_ see?" he muses with a quiet chuckle.

----------


## Triskavanski

Madam Mushka shrugs at that. "Frankly, never know with goblins. The ones you trust are the ones you trust not to trust. But if you don't trust the ones you trust to be untrustful, then you're unprepared for the expected. If only we had some traps to take them on."

----------


## farothel

"The best goblin is a dying goblin who tells you where you can find his friends," Shalendra said, with a quite vengeful streak in her voice.  It's clear that goblins are not her number 1 friends.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Hey hey hey, and here I thought our elven lady was way too much of an aristocrat to feel something."* Lysander grins, pointing at Shalendra with his thumb and teasing her woth some soldier's humour *"Not fond of goblins, I guess. Do not worry, ma'am. They call us 'heroes', but truth is we're just the ones with the highest kill count in Sandpoint."* the sellsword shrugs, still a sly smile on his lips *"Stay with us and you'll have your fill of blood, rest assured."*

----------


## stack

Jon keeps away from the activity, staying back a moment to see if any other goblins (or anything else notable) arrives before returning and reporting his findings.
*Spoiler*
Show

appropriate knowledge check regarding why goblins would be throwing each other down holes?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis forces a wan smile at Shalendra's fairly typical outlook.  "That's a little over-"


> *"Hey hey hey, and here I thought our elven lady was way too much of an aristocrat to feel something."*


His eyes widen, and betray an inner pensiveness at Lysander's bloodthirsty comments.  After a few dumbstruck moments, he finds his voice.

"I hate to admit it, but Lysander may well have the right of it," he admits, looking perhaps a little sick.  "I...."  

Once more, the young man falls silent, thoughtful.  "It's an issue for another time," he finally comments, returning his focus with deliberate effort to making sure they aren't ambushed by Goblins even more bloodthirsty than they.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander listents intently to Jon's report, donning a more professional mask after the casual chat with the others; he scratches his stubbly beard pensively, then shares with his companions his thoughts *"Bet the robed vermin is the most dangerous one; good chance he has some kind of magick at his disposal. Maybe Jon and I could keep at bay the rest of the goblins while you"* and he points to Jannis, Mushka and Shalendra *"shut him down - hard. And I'm going with my guts here, we should stay away from that hole. No idea what's down there, but I'm pretty sure is nothing good."*

----------


## stack

Jon nods, "We will see how many are there when we arrive, but the plan seems sound."

----------


## Triskavanski

"I bet its just some beasty in the hole."  she says thinking as she strokes an imaginary beard. "Back in my day, cultists would often have a beasty they kept in a dungeon and would feed whatever they had at hand. Usually other cultists. Tentacles. So many tentacles. And teeth. "



*Spoiler: rolls*
Show



(1d20+11)[*31*] aid another using acting performance

----------


## farothel

"Not a bad plan," Shalendra said, "then the only question is how we get there.  Are we going to crawl through these bushes or have you seen some other way in that makes us less susceptible to ambush?"

----------


## stack

"Not sure it would be quieter to go through the brush than just staying on the path. If they had guards posted, I didn't see them. May as well take the easy way on this one."

----------


## DrK

For Jon and the others they realise that for goblins, sacrifice and "play" can be very close and there is no real way of telling the difference. Although the presence of the robed goblin and his pet firepelt would suggest that he sacrificing (or punishing) the unlucky goblin for some reason. But goblins are bizzare. Jon refocuses his energies as the other talk and can offer little on the other options, barring hacking through the feet thick walls of briars and brambles hunching through the tunnels (at least until you reach the wider domed section) seems to be the only way.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander gives Mushka a quizzical look, seems about to say something to her but then words fail him so he stares at her a bit awkwardly before going back to the matter at hand *"Goblins never struck me as particularly disciplined. They're not an army, they're raiders. Doesn't surprise me at all they don't have sentinels. Anyway, believe we should move fast - the more time we spend here, the more likely someone might hear us."* he claps his hand a couple of times *"We have a plan, so let's move. Chop chop!"* and so he kneels to crawl his way towards the opening in the branches.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods.  "Agreed.  Let's get to it!  Try to be quiet so we can get the jump on them."  Jannis crouches to follow Lysander though the tunnel in the brambles.  

*Spoiler: Stealth?*
Show

(1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## Triskavanski

Madam Muska ties her hair back as they prepare to go into bramble, rolling up her sleeves and covers hre face with mud while the waited for Jon to focus. Taking the knife still in its sheath she places it between her teeth and begins to move through the brambles like some sort of guerilla jungle fighter.

----------


## farothel

"Quiet and surprise might be a good idea," Shalendra said, taking her spot in the group where they wanted her and following them into the goblin's den.  She was a bit nervous as now it was time to show them what she was worth.

----------


## DrK

The party creep into the woods and the bramble tunnels, the environment humid, moist underfoot and smelling acrid with goblin scat and urine. Lysander leads the way weapons drawn curling inwards through the woods. He pauses at the edge of the central dome of brush, a welcome sight of the sky above before he is drawn back to the present and the goblins only a few feet away from him squeaking and squealing with laughter at faint splashes and howling echoing from the hole where the unfortunate goblin had been hurled.



Distracted by the sacrifice and their own games the goblins are oblivious to the creeping party

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry*

---------------

When Lysander first spots the goblins, he turns and puts a finger to his lips; then he peeks a bit to better understand what the enemy is doing before drawing his sword and making a dash to engage the first goblin at hand. The mercenary tries to dispatch his opponent quickly, a downward slash to split his skull open - the sellsword fights mercilessly, definitely not interested in taking prisoners or having a fair fight.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (moves to AO-39) (1d20+12)[*18*] Damage [roll]18+4[/roll]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## farothel

When Lysander moved, Shalendra, weapon also already drawn, quickly moved after him, but a bit further, before she launched an electric arc on the big one and one next to it.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 1*
Show


action 1: move to AN35 (I think I can get there)
action 2-3: electric arc on the Boss and the one on AL35: (2d4+3)[*10*] damage, basic reflex save DC18)

reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC for 22 in total) on the first attack directed against me).

----------


## stack

Shortly before arriving, Jon takes the form of a black bear. Once the goblins are in sight, he rushes forward, seeking to maul the nearest.*Spoiler*
Show

Wildshape: bear
AC 19
5 thp
LLV, scent 30
attacks are at +10 (using own bonus +2 for wildshape)
Bear Speed 30 feet; Melee Single Action jaws, Damage 2d8 piercing; Melee Single Action claw (agile), Damage 1d8 slashing.

1. Stride to AN40 
2. Jaws (1d20+10)[*26*] for (2d8+1)[*16*] vs fist goblin, unless its down, then the next one. 
3. claws (1d20+6)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*8*]

If no goblins left after 1st attack, stride to the next.

*Bonus from bless not included, add as appropriate*

----------


## Triskavanski

Madam Mushka sounds the charge herself, playing "send in the gladiators" on her kazoo as she throws the returning dagger at a goblin. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Actions

Stride to ap-39
Inspire Courage
Strike (1d20+10)[*29*] against neariest goblin of availible
[rolll]1d4+1[/roll]
Dunno if returning has striking, which I believe would bring it up by (1d4)[*4*] for damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis stands straight and calls upon Elrembriel's blessing as his companions rush forward.  "For Sandpoint!" comes his eager cry as he adds an arrow of his own to the onslaught.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Cast Bless, for +1 to attacks for everyone within 5'

Shooting the nearest (living) Goblin: did not note inspire courage
(1d20+7)[*11*] composite bow *12*
(1d6+2)[*5*] piercing damage *6*
plus (1d10)[*2*] in the event of a crit

----------


## DrK

With great shouts and war cry's the heroes of Sandpoint leap out to assail the hapless goblins of Thistletop. Lysander leads the charge, his blade flickering out to impale the nearest goblin that falls with a loud squeaking to the ground as its green blood pours from its small frame. Beside him the bear that is Jon rumbles forward with a loud roar, his long claws dashing the second goblin to the ground, its mangled corpse rolling across the ground before plunging out of sight falling down the hole, barelling forward he circles north of the hole seeking more prey!

Behind them Jannis launches an arrow that goes wild, even with Madam Mushka's song setting his heart racing, her dagger whips out to strike the southmost goblin (AI38) who screams briefly before falling backwards. Finally at the back of  them all Shalendra darts forward following Jon the bear and electric lightning crackles between Grogmort and his northern ally, the goblin druid is mostly unschathed but the smaller goblin leaps out a shout as the lightning runs down its sword before it explodes in a puff of green flesh!

The remaining 2 goblins howl, whether in terror or rage its hard to say. The one by Jon stabbing repeatedly at the massive bear while the south most one circles south around the open bore and leaps at Lysander. Grogmort mounts the sleek red firecat that hisses before gesturing at Jon and Shalendra returning the favour electricity crackles between them.

_
Goblin 1 vs Jon [roll]1d20+8[roll] dam (1d6)[4], [roll]1d20+4[roll] dam (1d6)[2], [roll]1d20[roll] dam (1d6)[4] (Attacks in OOC 20, 15, 8)
Goblin 2 vs Lysander, Stride, attack twice [roll]1d20+8[roll] dam (1d6)[6], [roll]1d20+4[roll] dam (1d6)[5] (Attacks in OOC 21, 17)

Gogmurt- mount his Firecat, Electric arc between Jon and Shalendra (2d4+3)[11] Basic Reflex for half DC18 

_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander hisses when the goblin's blade strikes true, but pain just seems to strenghten his resolve to see all these goblins dead; he kicks to the one who made him bleed as a distraction before throwing a quick slash with the sword, trying to dispatch him as quickly as he can before moving to their leader, the robed goblin that unsurprinsingly can also use magick. 

*"NO MERCY!"*

He screams in response to Jannis' battlecry, voice full of rage and bloodlust, letting the goblins know (if it wasn't clear enough already) that there's just kill or be killed in this fight.


*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Lysander attacks the goblin he's engaged with; if he kills him, he moves towards Gogmurt and tries to attack him as well with the remaining action.

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+12)[*18*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] (Flat-footed if hit) (Against Goblin 2)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+7)[*25*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*]  (Flat-footed if hit) (Against Gogmurt if Goblin 2 is dead, otherwise against Goblin 2)
Action 3 - Stride

----------


## farothel

Shalendra yelped as the arc hit her, but her elven reflexes managed to avoid most of the damage.  When she noticed the big cat the goblin was sitting on, she was a bit reluctant to move in.  She had no interest in getting ripped to shreds.  So she returned the favour, trying to fry the goblin and the big cat, before moving away, back to the rest of the group, but staying a bit to the side so she wouldn't get caught in an area spell.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalandra round 2*
Show


actions 1-2: electric arc on the boss and his cat: (1d4+4)[*7*] damage, basic reflex save DC18) (damage in OOC topic (9) as I used the wrong code here)
action 3: stride towards the rest of the group, but staying at a distance.

----------


## stack

Jon continues his rampage, the goblin's attacks doing little to phase him.*Spoiler*
Show

1 - Strike (1d20+10)[*19*] for (2d8+1)[*12*]
2 - Strike (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]

Stride if needed, otherwise
Strike (1d20+2)[*7*] for (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## Triskavanski

Madam Mushka continues to keep moving forward with the others and playing her song. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Dagger toss
(1d20+10)[*14*]
(2d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis strides forward in his ally's wakes, calling upon Erastil for ever more guidance as they assault the first defenders of Thistletop.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Single action to increase radius of bless to 10'
Stride to put at least Lysander in said range- ideally multiple allies *Please confirm what is doable?*

Shooting the nearest (living) Goblin: 
(1d20+8)[*20*] composite bow
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage 
plus (1d10)[*4*] in the event of a crit

----------


## DrK

Its a green skin slaughter in the woods! Lysander and Jon rip apart the remaining two goblins before surrounding Grogmurt the druid, claws a strike wounding the goblin grievously, seconds later electricity arcs between the cat and its mount to a savage "meow" and a squeal of pain, made worse as Jannis walks forward, his blessed aura washing over Lysander and the burly bear and his arrow then hits the goblin as well! With his goblins so brutally killed and the wounds on his own frail little goblin body the druid slides to the ground, curling into a ball and licking Lysander's steel clad boots

"No kill Gogmurt, no kill. Gogmurt show out maze...." 


_That was very fast and brutal. 66% of his hitpoints smacked away by the flurry of painful attacks and all the goblins slaughtered_

----------


## stack

Jon growls, paw ready to strike, but waits for his companions to answer. *Spoiler*
Show

can't talk in animal form and don't want to cancel it quite yet

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander is quite taken aback by the sudden change in Gogmurt's behaviour, grimacing in disgust and pity for the hapless goblin. Even though there's still bloodlust in his eyes, he's certainly not a mindless berserker so he refrains from ending the life of the greenskin as soon as he surrenders; instead the sellsword lowers the sword, the bloodied steel inches away from the exposed neck of the goblin *"One wrong move and I'm going to wear your skull as a hat."*

The mercenary, eyes still on the goblin, speaks to his companions in a skeptic tone *"Don't quite believe the vermin. Bet he's going to lure us in a trap."* then shrugs *"Just leave the vermin to me. I'm going to make him sing the sweetest song in no time, he's going to tell us everything he knows about Thistletop, everything about Nualia."* now Lysander grins, a wicked smile that doesn't spell anything good for Gogmurt.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Lysander tries to intimidate Gogmurt so that he would share what he knows about Thistletop\Nualia. Since he has the Quick Coercion feat, he needs just one round of talking to do that.

(1d20+8)[*9*]

Edit: natural 1. Dammit.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra had been looking around, keeping an eye on the goblin, but mostly looking around the lair to see if there was something that could help them, or some clues to what was going on.  And she also looked into the hole those other goblins had been thrown in.

Perception: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## stack

Jon also keeps his nose open to any unexpected scents.

----------


## Triskavanski

Madam Mushka continues to stay with the group right now, going to assist the next person trying to interrogate the goblin with a bad cop.. good cop.. routine.

"Look, we want to spare you, we really do. However if you can't give us the information we seek, we'll have to use our magical bear of divination. And you don't want that. I don't want that. " She pauses looking to Jon "There bear might. But its messy and the screaming. Ah the screaming. Takes about uh.. Three days. Yeah three says of nonstop screaming. The bear doing its thing to divine the information out of people. " She shakes her head. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Madam Mushka is going for an aid another check using performance (Acting)  

I'll have to Roll in OOC when I know what my numbers are again.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis approaches slowly, the memory of _Human_ screams still ringing hauntingly from a few days prior.  His bow remains trained on the surrendering Goblin, alongside Lysander's blade.  He stands alongside his companions silently, eyes scanning the nearby thistles for signs of foul play.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So much craziness on my end.  Sorry for the horribly slow pace of late.  Make sure to ask the Goblin about traps up ahead. XD

(1d20+11)[*24*] perception

----------


## DrK

The goblin capers and snarls on the ground as he curls in a foetal ball on the muddy grotto floor. "No kill Gogmurt... no kill..." Even as he whimpers the firecat, still smoking from the electricity burns upon it hisses and snarls until it lies flat at a whisper and a kick from the goblin. 

A few feet away Shalendra approaches the hole and peers down, the tang of salt and spray wetting her face as she realises the hole drops into a sea cave carved from the cliffs underneath. As she goes to look back she catches out of the corner of her a movement of something, something big in the choppy foam topped waters beneath. What it was she couldn't see clearly but it was large with fins and a muscular sleek shape.

THe goblin looks abjectly up at Madam Mushka and the others. "No kill more goblins. Goblins no want long shanks. It Ripnugest and angry lady with red hair and torn up belly. Harpy lady make Ripnugget crazy and he make attack longshanks." The goblins shakes his head squeaking. "Nasty lady and other longshanks disturb gods under the stone. Gogmurt warn others and chief kick Gogmurt to thorns bushes..." he shakes his head sadly again, baring sharp and pointed little teeth. "Bear eat Ripnugget, longshanks kill mean Lady.... goblins no attack beach clan.."

----------


## farothel

"What nasty lady," Shalendra asked, having not seen anybody but goblins... and the rest of the team, "and what rocks?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"I do believe the vermin is talking about Nualia. We talked about her at the Dragon, remember? Some lass with a drop of celestial blood in her, seems the good folk"* and when Lysander says 'good', there's more than a hint of sarcasm in his voice *"of Sandpoint did something so dreadful to her she went barking mad. Now she wants to burn the whole Sandpoint down as a sacrifice."* 

*"Mayor wants her dead, so good to know she's here."* the sellsword prods Gogmurt a bit with the flat of the sword *"What kind of defenses you have in the Top? How many goblins? Traps? There are other entrances apart the main one?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis listens carefully as the druid rapidly explains the situation.  "That makes sense.  It's never been a good idea for the Goblins to get that much attention from us.  For them, I mean."  He waits long enough for the critter to answer Lysander's next question before adding one of his own.

"Can you get more of the Goblins out?  It seems we have a common enemy, more than anything else."

----------


## DrK

The druid snaps and snarls at Shalendra, Lysander and Jannis. "Gogmurt not welcome across rope bridge. Ripnugget bad chief, say Gogmurt bring bad mojo and stupid tribe believe." Shaking his head he gestures toward the North where you can hear the sea getting loudr. "Gogmurt show where bridge across sea is to reach giant head. No other way unless you fly..." he points at the whole and laughs, "Ekbog not fly, Ekbog fall to sea god try break the curse, ah-ha-ha-ha-ha" it laughs as you realise that Ekbog must have been the unfortunate goblin you saw being sacrificed. 

The goblin druid has been cast out from the island it would appear. "Gogmrt not know where stones lead. Ripnugget and goblins lair on top level. Nasty lady, stinky Brazmus and other longshanks on down low levels." He shudders, "Gogmurt not go to low levels, demon whispers on low levels."

The goblin slowly climbs to his feet and gestures at you to follow as he winds his way through the thorny maze and after a couple of twists you seen an exit from thorn maze and ramshackle rope bridge across the clashing seas below the cliffs to the top of the small rocky outcropping where an old looking stone keep stands, a solid wall surrounding with a pair of watchtowers flanking  the double doors to gain entrance. Atop the watchtower you can see two goblins in each tower, in both cases they don't seem to be paying attention, the left hand tower the goblins have tied some string to a sea gull and are throwing rocks at it as its flaps around in a panic and in the right hand one the goblins seem to be fighting over a chunk of meat or a bone of some kind

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, guess we're going to have a stroll over the lovely bridge. And since the goblins doesn't seem to pay much attention, it might not be suicide."* Lysander snorts, contempt for the unprofessionalism of the goblins on guard duty quite apparent in his voice. He slaps without much strength the comically huge head of Gogmurt, more to get his attention than to really hurt him *"You say Nualia has more people with her. How many? Are they warriors? Does she have some mage with her? Talk, or you're going to meet Ekbog soon enough."* the sellsword doesn't hide how much he despises the goblin and certainly doesn't seem to have any problem in mistreating (or even kill, if needed) an unarmed prisoner.

----------


## farothel

"I can cover you guys from here," Shalendra said, looking at the goblins, "with my bow or my magic.  And then cross behind you when you distract them."

----------


## stack

Jon returns to human form. "Do we have a few minutes to rest? I would prefer to be able to both transform and heal in an emergency."*Spoiler*
Show

Figure a good chunk of his minute have passed, needs 10 to refocus.

----------


## Triskavanski

"It would be advisable to rest for the moment. Can't take on the foes without.. the bear of Truth telling." Madam Mushka says

----------


## farothel

"We best make sure we're well hidden if we're going to wait," Shalendra said, "and hope the guards are still squabbling when we want to cross."

She understood the need to regain spells and such, but she wasn't sure if waiting was the best idea.  She wasn't going to go against the group.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander still keeps prodding Gogmurt with his boot, trying to get answers out of the goblin. When the others start talking about resting though, he turns and scratches his stubbly beard with a dubious expression *"Look, I certainly won't drag you if you want to rest here a bit. Doesn't feel that prudent, though. Now the guards are distracted, but who knows with these vermins? Five minutes from now they could very well be quite alert."* but then he shrugs and sighs *"Just make it quick. Having to cross that bridge is already making me consider the idea of just go back and move out of Sandpoint and whatever happens, happens."*

----------


## stack

"If we feel it best to pres on, I can."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows near the back, where he can see both Gogmurt and his allies.  He prows surprisingly quietly through the brambles as the druid leads them.  The sight of the rope bridge immediately prompts a frown, though it's quickly replaced by a not-altogether-pleasant grin at the antics of the "watchmen."

"Let's go now and deal with those idiots first.  Then we take a breather from where they're supposed to be on watch.  I can't imagine any other Goblins will come to relieve them until they're ordered to."

----------


## farothel

Shalendra looked at the distant towers and estimated the distance between where they were and the towers so she knew how to arc her shots to hit the goblins in the towers, should that need arise.

"Let's bind and gag this one," she said about Gogmurt, "you dash across and I'll cover you and then I'll come after.  At that point you're close enough to cover me should I be seen."

----------


## DrK

Gogmurt curls up in a ball and explains that there is 4 long shanks and the bugbear and then the party can race across the bridge. The wind whips around Lysander as he leads the way, the bridge swaying wildly as he steps heavily and the ropes creak and shudder giving him an excellent view of the frothy surf and rocks  80ft below. 

Lysander reaches the grassy mound followed by Jon and Madam Murshka just as the sea gull dies and the two goblins atop the tower look over the edge and see the party! There is a sudden shriek from them and the two in the tower nearest the double doors look up from their argument and see the heroes advancing and are shocked! 

_OOC
Lysander, Jon and Mushka are across the bridge, the other two hanging back
There are 2 goblins in each tower on the 1st floor walls and the double doors are 20ft from the bridge (80ft from the tree line)

_

----------


## Farmerbink

"To arms!" Jannis calls.  Having been watching, he quickly looses several arrows at the Goblins.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Shoot three arrows:
(1d20+6)[*15*] attack
(1d6+2)[*6*] damage (+(1d10)[*6*] deadly)

(1d20+1)[*12*] attack
(1d6+2)[*6*] damage (+(1d10)[*4*] deadly)

(1d20-4)[*0*] attack
(1d6+2)[*5*] damage (+(1d10)[*3*] deadly)

----------


## farothel

Shalendra doesn't waste time and starts firing as well, taking first the goblin that shouted out and then the other at that tower, switching to the other tower if needed.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 1*
Show


I've already calculated the -2 for being in the second range increment.
action 1: attack (1d20+7)[*24*] for damage (1d6)[*4*] (Deadly (1d10)[*7*] if crit)
action 2: attack (1d20+2)[*7*] for damage (1d6)[*1*] (Deadly (1d10)[*5*] if crit)
action 3: attack (1d20-3)[*7*] for damage (1d6)[*1*] (Deadly (1d10)[*5*] if crit)

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander runs, quite keen to avoid being fired upon on the perilous bridge. When he's again on solid ground he doesn't waste time, though - he keeps running towards the rightmost tower while rummaging through the backpack, a grappling hook what he wanted; he swing the hook a couple of times before throwing it at the ledge of the tower and then starts climbing it, pressing the assault on the goblin stronghold and maybe finding an easy way in. Usually more vocal during fights, he now avoids being loud and boisterous in the not-so-secret hope the goblins would shoot to whoever makes themselves the most visible target.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1 - Stride towards the rightmost tower
Action 2 - Retrieve the Climbing Kit from the backpack
Action 3 - Climb (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## stack

Jon moves closer and hurls a bolt of lightning at the goblins.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride
2 & 3: electric arc (should hit both) (1d4+3)[*4*] Basic Ref DC 18

----------


## DrK

The sudden appearance of the heroes startles the goblins! The two who had been tormenting the sea gull lean over the battlements shouting and point at Lysander and then prmoptly both fall backwards, arrow jutting from their jug eared green heads as Jannis and Shalandra lower their bows. By the other tower there is a soft _clink_ as the grappling hook catches on the edges and then Lysander looms over the battlements and a sizzling soun greets him as both goblins squeal in pain as the electricity arcs between them. From the tower Lysander can see that gate leads into an internal courtyard with a low stable/shed on the far side and a two doors leading into the main structure... 

he is then distracted by the pair of goblins still screaming in pain chopping and slicing at him as he scales the wall!

_OOC

goblins attack Lysander (both draw a weapon, then attack twice)

Goblin 1 (1d20+7)[20] dam (1d6+1)[3] (1d20+3)[11] dam (1d6+1)[3]
Goblin 2 (1d20+7)[10] dam (1d6+1)[4] (1d20+3)[4] dam (1d6+1)[5]
_

----------


## Farmerbink

With little to shoot, Jannis carefully loops his bow over a shoulder and takes his first step onto the precarious bridge.  Doing his best to hurry, he nonetheless is mindful of the unsteady footing.  Preferring to not fall to his death over something so menial, he takes his time crossing safely.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

I figure it'll be at least 2 stride actions to clear the bridge.  Hopefully not more?

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 38/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander finally climbs over the embrasure and he's met with a quick slash on the arm - not enough to stop him but surely enough to make him angrier. He throws a murderous look at the two unlucky goblins before turning a powerful slash in a quick stab to quickly dispatch one of them, then tries to grab the oversized head of the other to throw him over the wall where the rest of the party is with a grin and a witty (or a least, the sellsword tries to be witty) repartee *"Hey, look, I'm a goblin shaman too!"*

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+12)[*14*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*] vs. Goblin 1 (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Shove (1d20+9)[*10*] vs. Goblin 2 
Action 3 - Strike against any remaining Goblin (1d20+7)[*17*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## stack

Jon leaves the "witty" repartee to others and simply keeps pouring on the electricity.*Spoiler*
Show

1+2 electric arc DC 18 basic ref vs (2d4+3)[*8*] (forgot the +1d4 from leveling last time. Oops.) Hits up to 2 baddies.
3. Not sure on range, so would use reach if needed to get the goblins, but I don't think it is. Other than that, just moving towards the gate, I guess.

----------


## Triskavanski

For the Moment, Madam Mushka does very little, she didn't quite have the range of a bow and arrow, and she didn't want to play her kazoo creating even more noise in the area. Instead she begins looking this way and that, attempting to see if there was something the other had missed at this point.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



Perception check for observe in detail (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## farothel

Shalendra followed Jannis over the bridge, keeping her bow in her hand and using the other hand and trusting her elven grace to maintain her balance.  At the other hand she fired an arrow at the first goblin she could see before she raised her shield spell.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra actions round 2*
Show


action 1: stride over the bridge
action 2: attack: (1d20+9)[*23*] for damage: (1d6)[*3*]
action 3: shield spell (+1 AC for 21)
reaction: nimble dodge to first attack on me (for 23 AC)

----------


## DrK

With lysander in the tower and the rest pouring arrows and crackling arcs of electricity into the area around him its a short lived battle. An arrow strikes one before it's killed by crackling lightning that leaves only a wounded one in the tower with the sells word. Lysander, annoyed by the slash to his arm is easily able to cut down the goblin before throwing it from the tower...

With the inept guards dead its a matter of moments to drop into the courtyard and open the gates to allow the others in from their perilous bridge crossing. Standing in the courtyard and looking about there are a number of poorly preserved horse and dog heads nailed to the walls and on the southern wall a set of large wings around a dessicated semi-humaoid rib cage is pinned by a series of daggers to the walls. Several exits are available - the one to the south where have entered, the one to the east where Lysander came down a narrow passage from the tall guard tower and then double door leading west (possibly to the other guard tower you dealt with). Four sets of doors lead north, the left most one you can see from the lack of roofing leads into another courtyard of sorts, the other three sets of doors  (one a double door, the other shoddy single doors) all lead into the main keep.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra moved towards the biggest of the doors into the keep.  She first checked the doors for traps before she listened at them to try and hear something inside.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


check traps: perception (1d20+8)[*10*]
listen: also perception (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## stack

Jon waits Shalendra's report.

----------


## Farmerbink

"You wanted a rest?" Jannis asks Jon.  "I suspect this is the time.  After we make sure we've got a few minutes, let's take position in the tower where those Goblins were.  If we can't refocus ourselves, we should at least be able to take the next pair by surprise as well."  

He takes up a position where he can see most of the gruesomely-decorated hallway, and keeps his bow at the ready.  "I'll keep watch down here, you can go on up."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In my head, the halls make an "L"?  I'm not clear if that's even accurate to be honest, but I would prefer to be either at the foot of the stairs leading to the watch tower or the intersection of the "L."  Ideally both, but I that would probably be too convenient.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 38/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander follows Shalendra, escorting the elven lady while she checks for traps or ambushes. He keeps his bloodied sword at ready, eyes and ears peeled as well as to avoid being taken by surprise by the greenskins - he looks like someone who has stormed houses before, on edge for any threats might arise.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Lysander tries to hear if there's someone behind the door.
(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

As Shalendra and Lysander listen at the double doors they can hear the faint sounds of goblins high pitched voices, whispering and panicked and a strange sounds of what might be footsteps, apart from they sound oddly muffled and like they come from the side of the building rather than directly in front of the doors. 

As the others glance about they can see no more movement although looking at the left most door into another courtyard Jannis can see through the cracks int he door that it leads into a grassy (well mostly mud now) excercise yard of sorts that is liberally scattered with animal dung and a horse shed on the far side that is locked and barred from the outside.

----------


## farothel

"There are still goblins inside," Shalendra reported to the others, "and they sound excited.  So, what now, after our little rest?"

She kept her guard up, bow ready to shoot any goblin coming out.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 38/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, it's a safe bet they outnumber us. So going in would not be a great idea, much better try to funnel them and take their advantage out."* Lysander snatches something out of the air *"I'll open the door and together with Bear-Jon block the entrance, while Jannis, Lady Pernorin and Mushka shoot them down. If you see a leader, focus them down - without leadership, they're not much of a threat."* tghe sellsword speaks in a professional tone, even though he mostly whispers to avoid catching the wrong attention.

----------


## farothel

"Sounds good to me," Shalendra said, "I can also throw around some small magics if the need is there.  So where do we stand?  We can plan this one correctly, so as soon as the rest is done, we can get going."

----------


## Triskavanski

"Do not underestimate them just because they have no leader. Goblins are cruelly instinctive. " Mushka says. "But I agree that limiting their numbers is in our best interest."

----------


## DrK

THe plan made, Lysander pulls open the door standing by the muscled and green blood speckled bear openly to sign inwardly as there is a short corridor, only some 15ft long leading to another set of double doors, beyond which the high pitched goblin squeaking is more apparent. The walls of this short antechamber / entrance hall are covered with trophies, a pair of massive dire rats stuffed and pinned to the wall, the crudely mounted heads of 3 horses and worryingly a pair of delicate looking hands that look to be either a woman or an elf judging by the long slender fingers. The goblins of Thisteltop like to display their victories over the "big folk" it would appear!

----------


## farothel

Shalendra takes a spot where she can do what they agreed, support the fighter by shooting goblins, either with arrows or with magic.  She gives a signal indicating that she's in position and then waits for goblins to appear.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 38/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander approaches the second set of double doors slowly and quietly, then turns to make sure everyone's ready; when the sellsword's sure the rest of the party would actually support him in the coming fight, he whispers with just that bit of concern *"On my mark."* before turning again towards the doors, counting down to three with his free hand and finally opening the doors and screaming out of his lungs a battlecry.

----------


## DrK

Lysander carefully approaches the next set of double doors before pushing them open revealing the vaulted room beyond lit by flickering and guttering oil lamps dangling from a large chandelier hanging from the arched ceiling. The large throne room has walls covered in crudely made fur hangings, a stinking mixture of mangy goblin-dog, real dog and horse hides mixed with the occasional orange striped firepelt hide. Four large timber beams support the ciling that rises some 30ft above, the lower halves of the pillars studded with metallic spikes affixed to which are dozens of severed hands in various stages of freshness or decay, the smelll of which adds to overpowering cloying stink of decay. To the northwest opposite where you have entered a wooden platform supports a throne heaped with dog pelt and horse hides. Dog skulls adorn the arms rest and a horses skull leers over the thrones back

THe occupant is just in front of the platofrm atop a massive 8ft long web footed gecko with sharp fangs. The goblin chieftain wears a crude crown and is garbed in a fine if too large breastplate with a fine looking drinking horn at his waist. Scattered around the room, skulking behind the pillars and in the shadowy corners you can see 3 scarred veteran goblins, each one bearing the scars of many battles with a humanoid hand mounted like a crude crest on their tin helmets and in the back, a small drum in hand with what looks like some sort of skin stretched it a goblin chanter, who begins to bang the drum ominously as the doors open. The goblin chieftan looks at you as you enter, a snarl on his, "Nualia say Ripnugget King, this Ripnugget castle, my castle, You go now or you become hands on spikes" he bellows in his squeaky voice gesturing with the crude cleaver towards the spikes on the pillars





_Init_

Lysander, Jon
"Goblins"
Rest of the party

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 38/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

*"Guess you didn't hear the latest, you're being evicted."* Lysander snarls at the goblin "king", sword in hand ready to strike down whoever has the guts to face him but holding the position as to better protect the more vulnerable member of the group and not being surrounded by the greenskins. 

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show


Action 1 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)
Action 2 - Ready (Snagging Strike) (1d20+12)[*14*] Damage (1d8+4)[*7*] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## stack

Jon steps just past Lysander and to the side, then arcs a blast of electricity into the North-most goblins.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stride to O11 (I think it is)
2 & 3: Electric arc (2d4+3)[*5*] basic Ref 18 vs P7 & Q6

Figure on letting them close, then going bear

----------


## Farmerbink

"The gods are with us!" Jannis encourages.  "For Sandpoint!"  He then utters a divine phrase, lending strength and confidence to his allies' arms.

_Casting Bless.  Add +1 to attacks_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Cast Bless.  Everyone should be close enough to add 1 to their attacks
Shoot the Goblin at P/7:
(1d20+7)[*19*] attack
(1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*3*] deadly- in the event of a crit

----------


## DrK

Chaos breaks out in the chamber as the doors are flung open and a bear wanders in! The bear gestures with a heavy paw and an arc of electricity flows between the warchanter and the goblin warrior. Even as both scream and start smoking an arrow from Jannis thuds into the goblin warrior felling it! A golden light spreads from the priest encouraging Lysander as the tough fighter wedges his weapon into the skull of the goblin as the goblin from the south (T10) run in and is promptly chopped down!

The Bard dropping his drum begins to song a rude and horrible song in goblin, yipping and shrieking and follows it up with a shorbow arrow at Jon
[I]Casts Inspire courage (+1 status hit/dam for allies), Shortbow at Jon (1d20+8)[*22*] dam (1d6)[*6*]

The surviving goblin scampers forward pouncing onto Jon as it scuttles forward and slashes at him twice with his lethal looking horsechopper

_(1d20+9)[12] dam (1d8+4)[12], (1d20+4)[24] dam (1d8+4)[7]_ 

Finally seeing and hearing Lysander's challenge Chief Ripnugget atop his massive riding gecko races into the fray, releasing a giant chopping hack at Lysander!
_1 action gecko move, 2 actions Ripnugget power attack (1d20+10)[22] dam (3d6+5)[18]_

----------


## farothel

Shalendra saw a bunch heading for Jon, but she decided to focus on the spellcaster for now.  So she moved forward a bit and then started pelting him with arrows.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 1*
Show


action 1: move to where Jon used to be
action 2: shoot the 'bard': (1d20+9)[*26*] for damage: (1d6)[*3*]
action 3: shoot the 'bard': (1d20+4)[*18*] for damage: (1d6)[*5*]

reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC) vs first attack against me.

Shalendra sheet

----------


## Farmerbink

"Stand firm, Lysander!" Jannis calls.  He focuses some of his energy into the blessing, extending its range, and sights down an arrow into the room.

_Sustaining Bless.  Add +1 to attacks_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Extend bless: 10' range now
Shoot any injured Goblins as a priority:
(1d20+7)[*24*] shortbow
(1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*5*] deadly

(1d20+2)[*14*] second attack
(1d6+2)[*8*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*5*] deadly

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 20/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Bless (+1 Atk), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

The sellsword now is bleeding profusely, the chop delivered by the goblin king cut deep but Lysander has still a fight in him and desperately retaliates, trying to put a quick end to this fight - still, the mercenary doesn't panic, still using his sword to deflect the most vicious attacks from his enemies.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d10+13)[*23*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d10+8)[*17*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## farothel

With their caster dead, Shalendra switched to the chief, trying to demoralise the goblins by killing their caster and their leader.  She also raised her shield spell in case they managed to get to her in close combat.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 2*
Show


action 1: shoot the chief: (1d20+9)[*29*] for damage: (1d6)[*6*]
action 2: shoot the chief (unless dead, then one of the other goblins): (1d20+4)[*22*] for damage: (1d6)[*5*]
action 3: shield spell (+1 AC for 21)

reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC for 23) vs first attack against me.

Shalendra sheet

----------


## stack

Jon morphs again into a bear, roaring and snapping at the nearest goblin.*Spoiler*
Show

actions 1&2: wild shape, bear
3: Strike (1d20+10)[*15*] (due to wildshape +2) for (2d8+1)[*15*]
Target the chief if possible

AC 19
THP 5
HP 35

----------


## DrK

Its a savage brawl by the doorway as Shalendra sends a brutal barbed arrow into the chiefs face dealing a savage wound and seconds later Lysander chops into him pulling him sideways nearly off the saddle and the resultant off balance leaves him vulnerable to the savage clawing of Jon who is once more morphed into a many hundred pound ball of fur and claws

Seeing their chief with its now savaged head in the mouth of the bear has a salutary effect on the last goblin that turns to flee and withdraws to the doorway in the far side of the room fumbling with the bay and the lock
The gecko hisses and lashes out at Jon who has killed its rider
_Bite x2 (1d20+8)[23] dam (1d8+4)[10]
(1d20+8)[14] dam (1d8+4)[10]

_

The from behind you all, appearing at the other end of the short 10 ft entrance corridor is the heavy clunking of steel as an armoured human steps around the corner, raising his shield with one hand, a long blade in his other hand. *nothing personal, just business * he offers as he readies to engage Shalendra and Jannis who are closest to him. 
Behind steps out a savage looking bugbear, bow in hand and a necklace of what appears to be elven ears around its furry neck. A snarl of hate is on its flat bestial face but a sharp intellect glows in its yellow eyes as it spies Shalendra and launches an arrow at her

_  [roll]1d20+10]/roll] dam (1d8+6)[9]_

----------


## farothel

Her pleasure at taking down the chief didn't last long as two others arrived and tried to hit her.  Luckily between her agility and her shield spell, they didn't manage to land a hit.  They were however too close to start shooting them, so she switched tactics.
"Indeed, nothing personal," she said as she unleashed an electric arc between the two before she put her shield back up.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 3*
Show


action 1-2: electric arc to the two newcomers (2d4+3)[*7*] (basic reflex save DC 18 for both newcomers).
action 3: shield spell (+1 AC for 21)

reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC for 23) vs first attack against me.

Shalendra sheet

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 20/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Bless (+1 Atk), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

Battered, bloodied but now victorious, Lysander goes on the attack against the gecko to dispatch the creature as quickly as he can while bellowing to the rest of the party *"Keep'em busy, almost done here!"* the sellsword throws a couple of downward slashes to cut throught the head of the reptilian without much finesse - I mean, how hard could it be to kill an oversized lizard?

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+13)[*28*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*12*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*]
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

"Not that we have much choice, but OK!"  Jannis takes an uneasy step to shift his aim to the armored assailants and warily sights down his arrow.  

_Sustaining Bless.  Add +1 to attacks_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 26/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Not going to extend bless further: still 10' range

Shoot the bugbear (preferring ranged-capable opponents)
I'm going to activate one of Jannis' potency crystals this turn- I don't _think_ it's an action?  I think it's a reaction?

(1d20+8)[*10*] shortbow
[roll]2d6+2 piercing damage
(1d10)[*2*] fatal

again?
(1d20+3)[*13*] shortbow
[roll]2d6+2 piercing damage
(1d10)[*6*] fatal

If I get to use all three actions on attacks, I will:
(1d20-2)[*4*] shortbow
[roll]2d6+2 piercing damage
(1d10)[*5*] fatal

----------


## stack

(Apologies, phone posts until next week)
Jon strikes back at the gecko, shifting to the next nearest target and moving if necessary. *Spoiler*
Show

1. Strike (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d8+1)[*2*]

If making additional attacks 
(1d20+6)[*14*] w claws (1d6+1)[*7*]

(1d20+2)[*15*] w claws (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

At the end of the narrow corridor the fat bugbear with a bow howls as the electricity arcs between it and the armoured man. The bugbear, you assume it must be the one named Bruthazmus from the description, howls in rage and snarls a low and angry curse as it steps back releasing a powerful volley of shots back at Shalendra even as Jannis's arrows fly past its furred ears. Its yellowsh eyes twinkle cruelly as it focuses on the mage and lets loose a shot before dropping the ow and drawing forth a heavy spiked flail or rattling dark chain. 



_
1 action: Hunt prey (+2 bonus perception / survival vs Shalendra, +1d8 damage (1d8)[2] on 1st hit per round
2 action: Fire bow (1d20+10)[18] dam (1d8+6)[13] (+ hunt prey if needed)
3 action: draw war flail_

The armoured man, shield raised, suddenly darts forward in a sudden charge racing past Shalednra to thrust his blade at Jannis before whirling around, uncaring of the nearby Jon and Lysander, his shield in one hand and the long bastard sword in the other 



_
1+2 action: Sudden charge (1d20+12)[25] dam (2d8+5)[12]
3 action: Raise shield


_

At the front, Lysander and Jon (the bear) slash and hack at the gecko, between the pair of them managing to pin the gecko to the ground and hack off most of its head. The beast thrashes around a for a bit before rolling over and stopping tiwtching allowing Jon to rumble back towards Orik (the armoured man) but the claw just scrapes off the heavy armour.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis grunts, narrowly avoiding what might have been a deadly blow.  Still, he's _remarkably_ uneasy in the immediate proximity of the newly appeared swordsman.  "Ack!  Help!" he cries, lamely, as he scrambles for space.

_Sustaining Bless.  Add +1 to attacks_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 14/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (d10)

Not going to extend bless further: still 10' range

step away from Orik.

Shoot bugbear twice?
(1d20+7)[*22*] attack
(1d6+2)[*4*] damage
(1d10)[*6*] fatal


(1d20+2)[*22*] attack
(1d6+2)[*4*] damage
(1d10)[*10*] fatal

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 20/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Bless (+1 Atk), Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

*"Stop being such a weakling, Jannis!"* the sellsword yells at the priest quite angrily before shifting his attention to the new threat; even though Lysander has been quite boorish to the poor Jannis, still the mercenary runs to the cleric's aid as fast as he can to strike down the other armoured warrior with anger - he doesn't certainly seem to agree with the "it's just business" thing going on.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Stride towards Orik
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+13)[*32*] Damage (1d8+4)[*6*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## stack

The bear moves to flank the newcomer, striking with tooth and claw.
*Spoiler*
Show

1. Step to flank (I presume this is possible, fuzzy on current positions)
2. Strike (bite) (1d20+12)[*24*] for (2d8+1)[*9*] P
3. Strike  Claws (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d8+1)[*8*] S

flank included in both. If already flanking, extra claw (1d20+4)[*12*] for (1d8+1)[*8*] S

----------


## farothel

Shalendra's shield deflected the arrow, but she was a bit concerned about the flail.  She really didn't want to be hit by that.  But the guy had passed her, unconcerned about her apparently.  Well, he was going to be sorry about that, now she was in his back.  First she put her shield back on, then she whipped out her rapier and tried to stab him in the back.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 4*
Show


action 1: shield spell (+1 AC for 21)
action 2: draw rapier (keep bow in left hand)
action 3: attack The armoured man (flanking I guess): (1d20+9)[*27*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] (as I'm flanking, he is considered flat-footed (-2AC) and I do sneak attack damage: (1d6)[*2*])

reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC for 23) vs first attack against me.

Shalendra sheet

----------


## DrK

_Start of the Round_


The armoured man (Orik) takes a beating as he is surrounded by Lysander, Jon (the shaggy bear) and Shalendra all stabbing and clawing at him and he grunts in pain as they repeatedly hack or stab into him Lysander delivering a particularly savage blow.  Staggering he snarls, _"I ain't going down for this pittance, I've had tougher fights in Riddleport brothel..."_ as he seeks to parry Lysanders attacks and stab Shalendra and Jon as they seem less armoured...

_1. Stab Shalendra (1d20+12)[21] dam (2d8+5)[8]
2. Stab Jon (1d20+7)[18] dam (2d8+5)[14]
3. Raise shield_

The bugbear behind seeing Jannis vanishing into the northern room and his prey escaping snarls an angry snarl before scooping up his long war bow and with flail in one hand and bow in the other vanishes down the corridor to its right (towards C15) prompting a muttered _"You furry bastard"_ from the armored fighter

_1. Pick up bow
2.+3 Stride out of sight_

----------


## farothel

"As if you could get anything done in a brothel," Shalendra said with a sneer as she easily dodged his attack and then tried to stab him again a few times, before putting her shield back on.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 5*
Show


action 1: shield spell (+1 AC for 21)
action 2: attack The armoured man (flanking I guess): (1d20+9)[*18*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] (if I'm flanking, he is considered flat-footed (-2AC) and I do sneak attack damage: (1d6)[*5*])
action 3: attack The armoured man (flanking I guess): (1d20+4)[*24*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] (if I'm flanking, he is considered flat-footed (-2AC) and I do sneak attack damage: (1d6)[*4*])
EDIT: second attack is probably a critical (as it's a natural 20), so that's double damage.  I've added the deadly d10 in the OOC topic.
reaction: nimble dodge (+2 AC for 23) vs first attack against me.

Shalendra sheet

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 20/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Bless (+1 Atk)*

---------------

Lysander frowns when Orik speaks of being paid to fight this battle - that's the kind of talk he knows all too well and he certainly wouldn't die for whatever sum Deverin could offer so maybe this armoured warrior might be persuadedto lay down his arms. So he momentarily stays his hand and goes in a cross guard to quickly parry and counterattack if the needs arises and speaks to the mercenary in a language he hopes the other could understand *"Five to one, your chances don't look good. Pay is better on our side."*

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Action 1 - Demoralize (1d20+8)[*20*] (maybe the guy would surrender)
Action 2 & 3 - Ready (Snagging Strike, the trigger is if Orik keeps fighting) (1d20+13)[*15*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis glances worriedly into the room, looking for other ways the Bugbear might come from.  He puts a brave face on it, and calls out to the warrior.  "Whatever they're paying you, it can't be worth your life!  Hold fast, Lysander!"

He then calls upon Erastil for power, both pressing the effectiveness of his blessing and channelling a burst of healing magic into Lysander.

_Sustaining Bless.  Add +1 to attacks (everyone is in range).  Healing Lysander_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 2, *HP* 14/26, *Speed*  25
*AC* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *Perc* 10
*Composite shortbow* +6 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +8 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +6 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +6 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 2/3 (2d10(+?))

extend bless further: 15' range
2-action heal for Lysander: (2d10+16)[*21*] HP gained

----------


## stack

Jon leaves the wounded warrior to the others, hoping he surrenders but more concerned with future trouble from the fleeing bugbear. He jogs off in the direction the foe was last seen.*Spoiler*
Show

1. step away to avoid AOO
2. Stride to follow (30' speed in bear form)
3. Depends on what he sees; stride to get in melee or cut-off an exit. Strike if possible, but seems unlikely. (1d20+10)[*17*] for (2d8+1)[*11*]
imprecise scent 30', is it matters. Will use the 3rd action to try to smell for the trail if target's direction is not apparent.
*Spoiler: Jon stats*
Show

35/41 HP
19 AC
Fort 9
Ref 6
Will 10
Per 10

----------


## DrK

Surrounded its slender Shalendra who is the most brutal, a lethal puncture wound from her rapier slipping between the heavy armour plates sprays blood on the ground as Lysander hammers another blow on the man's shield as he topples. At Lysander's words he drops the sword, using the hand to staunch the blood pooling  from the deep wound in his leg. *"Aye... please..She weren't paying enough for me to die...* he grimaces as he slips down the wall of the passageway, going pale and at the mercy of Lysansder and Shalendra.

Lysander on the other hand feels great as his wounds close and seal themselves as Jannis prays to the gods and his prayers are answered and Lysnader feels much stonger. 

Even as the mercanary surrenders Jon races past him, the stench of the bugbear in his furry nostrils as he lumbers around the corner and see's the small door that they must have come from, as he peers thrugh he spies the stone siprals leading down to a lower level but can also hear a faint howling. Whether beasts or wind its hard to tell from up here...

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

When the other sellsword finally surrenders, Lysander points the sword at him just to be on the safe side and be sure that the other won't try anything under the guise of compliance. Even though they both shares the same profession, Lysander doesn't seem to have much empathy for Orik, being concerned by the survival of the defeated mercenary just for what he could get out of him *"No one ever pays enough for that, I would say. Still, you're not out of the blue."* he gives the poor Orik a kick just to get his attention *"You want to avoid the gallows, start answering questions. What kind of resistance we can expect? Just goblins, someone else? Any traps? Be smart and my good friend here will patch your wounds."* nodding at Jannis, the same poor Jannis he called a weakling just a few moments ago.

----------


## stack

Jon roars back to his companions, then lumbers down the stairs, sniffing for danger as he goes.

----------


## farothel

"I'll follow Jon," Shalendra said, "you guys mop up here and come after."
She moved after the big bear, on the look-out for the escaped bugbear.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Let it be known this is a one-time offer," Jannis declares, as he steps forward.  His face a hodgepodge of emotion, keenly aware that this man just tried to kill him, Jannis nonetheless kneels in supplication to Erastil.  "The Elk Father calls upon us all to live in community.  I would not have you die for choosing the wrong employer."

_Sustaining Bless.  Add +1 to attacks (everyone is in range).  Healing everyone still close enough._
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 34/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (2d10(+?))

3-action heal for an emanation of (2d10)[*11*] to all of us

----------


## DrK

Lysander and Janis stay wit the burly mercanary who remains kneeling holding his leg. As the healing from Jannis washes over him he grins flexing his knee, *"Hw much that cost me eh..?"* he asks and Jannis realises the man is serious. ...

By the narrow corridor Jon and SHalendra bound down a narrow set of stone stairs, the stairs opening into a room from the northern edge. A single lantern gives dull light as it hangs from a crude hook hammered into the ceiling and several rickety doors open into the room with one each on the east and west walls, another one to the west on the north wall you just entered and three on the wall opposite. The room is almost bare save for a few discarded dog pelts in the corners of the room and some rotten bones and other food scattered here and there. Jon's sharp nose and Shalendra's sharp ears can smell and hear goblin squeaking from the left hand door on the opposite wall (1/3) and a high pitched crying and wailing  from the 3rd door. The sharp tang of goblinoid blood and thin smear of green blood can be seen on the middle door

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns, having not expected that response.  "Nothing.  I've been given this power to do Good with it."  He ruminates through fully for a moment, before adding.  "But if you know anything useful about what we're going to run into here, I'd much appreciate the warning.  Obviously, this hole is full of more than Goblins and the occasional Bugbear.  Who and what else has Nualia gotten involved with out here?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

if it's applicable, diplomacy: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## farothel

"Where did he go," Shalendra asked to Jon, looking at the doors, "and should we wait for the others?'"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander points the tip of his sword at Orik's throat, just to make sure the other mercenary doesn't try anything funny now that Jannis has healed him and tries to support the cleric in his questioning of Nujalia's lackey *"You better answer the priest because you certainly do not want to talk with me."* he growls a threat to poor Orik, trying to establish a good guard-bad guard routine with Jannis.

----------


## stack

Jon moves toward the wailing; perhaps there is someone here in need of help? Unfortunately, he doesn't have hands, rendering the door problematic. He waits for Shalendra.

----------


## farothel

When Jon points at a door with his claw, Shalendra opened that one and looked inside to see what was going on there.

----------


## DrK

Upstairs the mercenary looks to his sword on the floor and shakes his head. *"Peace my friend. I know when I'm beaten and I won't be dying today, I will survive and live to paid another day. Its a strange woman, Nualia. Be a pretty thing if she weren't twisted up with hate fer that preist in Sandpoint and with a that claw for a hand. She and her lover, the soppy half elf lad got them goblins wrapped around their little finger. 

She hired me, the bubear and an uppity drow mage as muscle. Bruz' has legged it downstairs and not sure where the pointy eared one is, she were looking at the seal down in the lowest level."
* he shivers, seemingly genuinely frightened. *"Something nasty sealed down there with magics. It whispers to Nualia she says, and that mad goblin. But I think its trouble. Watch out for the Shrine downstairs, she got two creepy demonic hound things guarding it. Bark that sounds like all the shrieks of the dead they have..."*

As he speaks both Jannis and Lysander think he is probably being truthful, clearly coin is his first master and hs is motivated to live!

---

Downstairs Jon paws at the 3rd door before Shalendra opens it. The stench that rolls out is potent and the noise escalates as room beyond is filled with a dozen chicken coops lining the walls lit by a single greasy lantern. Inside each wire mesh cage you can see squirming green goblin babies shrieking and clawing at each other through the wire cages and stretching tiny hands out to try and grab the scraps of meat and rotten food that lies on the floor. The noise from the dozen goblin babies is intense and they stink, but even now you can see sharp little teeth and an evil glint in their tiny yellow eyes....

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"So. We have to kill Nualia, a drow mage, a bugbear and some demonic hounds. Could've been worse."* Lysander's voice brims with sarcasm, while he weights what to do with Orik; in the end the sellsword chooses to spare the other mercenary's life, even though there's little compassion for the other they both share the same profession and who know, one day it might be Lysander begging for his life and Orik with a sword at his throat. 
Lysander picks Orik's sword, trying to see if it's better that the one he already wields - he migbht spare the other's life, but a bit of looting is an integral part of the life of a mercenary. While he examines the sword he voices his own ideas to Jannis *"Reckon we have three choices here: we let him go, we tie him up or we hire him. We should be fast, though, we don't know what Jon and Shalendra are doing."*

----------


## farothel

"I don't think he's here," Shalendra said to Jon, "and we can deal with these later, they're safe where they are now.  Other door or shall we first get the others?"

----------


## stack

THe bear nods agreement, then walks towards the entrance, giving a roar, hoping to summon the others, then turns to the other door with a grunt.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis looks down at Orik, his expression turned thoughtful as Lysander offers his suggestions.  "The mayor offered us 'considerable coin' for managing this threat," he murmurs, recalling the conversation in the inn.  "If you fight alongside us, I'll see you get at least half my share- and I suspect the others would agree to adding a 6th share for you instead."  He gives Orik just a moment to think, before adding.  "Otherwise, you'd best leave while Lysander is of a mind to let you go."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I should train diplomacy, since I'm the resident nice guy... (1d20+2)[*12*]


In either case, once Orik makes his choice, Jannis turns to Lysander just as a decidedly ursal roar fills the halls.  "I think that's our queue.  Let's go find Jon!"

----------


## farothel

Shalendra wanted to shut Jon up, but then she realised that everybody in the old keep already knew they were there, so it shouldn't matter.  She did listen at the door and checked for traps before she opened it though, just to make sure there weren't any ambushes.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception to check for traps: (1d20+8)[*27*]
perception to listen: (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

Upstairs Orik looked at Lysander, then offered a hand to him and shook his head. *"Thanks for the offer, but if is all the same I'll beat a retreat, Nualia is crazy and I'd rather she think me dead than seek revenge for betraying her. Have a care though, there is more than what these greenskins think in the depths. Something old and evil whispers in the night."*  Although its clear from his attitude that he doesn't realise what it is.  Grabbing up his sword he heads for the door and the bridge back to the forest...

Downstairs Jon and Shalendra move to the next door and push it open after checking for traps and finding none. The door swings open revealinga  small room some 15ft long filled with dozens of ratty cushions and crude filth matted fur throws. The chamber stinks of rotten flowers and vingears and then the screams start as the four half naked obese goblin females starts clamouring and shouting at the bear. these woman all garbed in relatively exotic lingerie which  must have been looted from the Sandpoint raid. All are chattering and screaming, some screaming for Ripnugget (the now dead goblin chgief), some for Bruthazamus (the bugbear) as you realise that you have stumbled into the goblin Chief's harem!

----------


## farothel

Shalendra closed the door again.
"I think I'm going to check if there is a forget potion or something," she said to Jon, shuddering at the thought, "there are things that I really don't want to see and this is one of them.  He's certainly not in that room and we can deal with that later as well."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods once, and watches just long enough to make sure Orik leaves like he claimed.  "Alright, let's join the others," he grumbles, turning back to the halls leading downward.

----------


## stack

Jon backs away quickly, unable to decide if it is better to cover his nose or his eyes. Shalendra is now acquainted with the sounds of a bear retching.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander watches Orik leave, slightly annoyed. Still, the choice has been made and he lets the other mercenary run away before following Jannis where the rest of the party should be, sharing his own opinion about the information they got from Orik *"You heard what he said. Old and evil stuff lurks here. Thassilonian stuff, maybe. Don't really like it, one should not meddle with the secrets of the Old Empire. Reckon that's why Nualia has gone barking mad."*

----------


## farothel

"I agree," Shalendra said to Jon, "so let's compose ourselves and hopefully by then the others are here and we can move on."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods soberly at the sell-sword's words.  "Aye, I heard him," the cleric mutters.  "Can't much say I'm looking forward to it, but can't much say I'd be able to live with myself just waiting for it to find the townsfolk instead."  He trudges forward resolutely, relieved to see Jon and Shalendra apparently healthy around the next turn.  

"Interesting news," he calls out in a hushed voice.  "That mercenary had some choice words to share about Nualia and her....  cohorts, down there."  He gestures towards the stairs with his head.  "Things might be getting more interesting than we thought...."  In simple terms, Jannis relates their findings, quickly filling in the other pair as the party decides where to go next.

"I don't see any reason to do _anything_ with a harem or a nursery of Goblins.  Unless you all think they're more dangerous than I do, it seems a waste of time to kill them- and anything else is even more foolish."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander scratches his head when he hears about the harem, definitely unimpressed and most probably disgusted as well. He chimes in his opinion and seems quite keen to move along *"If they're currently not a threat, I would say to leave them be. Sure, in a couple of years they're going to attack Sandpoint again but I would say it's someone else's problem. We already have our hands full with Nualia and his lackeys."*

----------


## farothel

"So that basically leaves us with door number three," Shalendra said, going to the next door and again checking for traps and listening to hear anything on the other side.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


finding traps: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

Downstairs Jannis and Lysander join Shalendra and (bear) Jon, heeding the warning to not look in the doors to the left or right Shalendra pauses and opens the door to the centre which swings widely open to reveal a narrow corridor heading further south and then after 20ft kinking to the right (as you look at it, so west on a map). She can hear the sounds of clattering and guttural cursing down the corridor...

For Lysander and Jannis they reach the room at the bottom of the stairs to hear strange high pitched squeaks and animal calls from a door on the south wall, wails and shouts in high pitched goblin from a second door on the south wall and as yet unopened doors to the north (so the same wall the stairs enter from) and the east and west walls.

----------


## farothel

"I hear something cursing in here," Shalendra reported, "I think we best follow so he doesn't have time to spring any surprises."
If there is no objection, she would move in, going as quickly as she dared, while still checking for traps.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Perception: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## stack

Jon sticks by Shalendra, thankful for helping hands with all these doors. *Spoiler: question*
Show

what is the elapsed time since bear mode was engaged? Animal form only lasts 1 minute, so I think we would be past that.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Beware, Nualia is not alone. Other than the bugbear she has a drow mage and demonic hound at her command."* Lysander warns Shalendra, following her a few steps behind with his sword drawn; the sellsword is cautious and not so eager to find the source of those noises and makes an awkward joke to lighten the mood *"And here I thought these damn goblins stole some valuable stuff, guess the Sheriff was truthful when he said he had little to no money to pay me."*

----------


## DrK

The cursing comes to a sudden ends as around the corner some 20ft from the open door down the corridor the bugbear appears, its flail in hand and a large sack clutched in its other hand. Snarling it as it sees you all clustered around the way out it curses and roars a challenge point at Lysander! 

_OOC

There is a 5ft wide corrdiro and the bugbear is 20ft away.
@Stack -assume you ~3 rounds left of the bear form if its lasts a minute

In initiative poor ole' Bruz rolled a 3 so all the players can act before him. But remember the corridor is only  5ft wide
_

----------


## farothel

As Shalendra was running point, she immediately shot two times at the bugbear before making herself as small as possible against the wall so the others could pass.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 1*
Show


action 1: shoot (1d20+9)[*17*] for damage (1d6)[*6*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*4*] if applicable)
action 2: shoot (1d20+4)[*6*] for damage (1d6)[*4*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*3*] if applicable)
action 3: make myself small so the others can pass.

reaction: nimble dodge vs first melee attack against me.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Might be more like alone soon," Jannis whispers urgently.  From a few paces behind Shalendra, he looses his own arrows, trying to thread the needle between his allies and the walls.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 34/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (2d10(+?))

(1d20+7)[*8*] Shortbow attack
(1d6+2)[*5*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*1*] deadly 

(1d20+2)[*5*] Shortbow attack
(1d6+2)[*4*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*7*] deadly 

(1d20-3)[*16*] Shortbow attack
(1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage
(1d10)[*1*] deadly

----------


## stack

Feeling his spell wane, Jon charges down the narrow corridor once his allies finish their ranged assault, teeth bared, and springs onto his foe.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stride (30' speed)
2. Grapple (1d20+10)[*27*]
3. Strike (claws) (1d20+6)[*23*]  (+2 if target is grabbed) for (1d8+1)[*6*] slashing

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

With a huge bear charging down the corridor, the sellsword has little room to maneveur and charge as well; Lysander does the next best thing, then - he draws a sharp knife and throws it at the bugbear, aiming at the low back of the enemy in the hope of maiming him and hamstring any further attempt of escape.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

Action 1 - Stride
Action 2 - Ranged Attack (1d20+7)[*24*] Damage (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

A flurry of arrows from Shalendra and Jannis zip down the corridor but the bugbear in a surprising display of agility hops out of the way, arrows clattering on the stone walls. Before he can laugh or return fire the burly bear charges forward and wrestles the goblinoid wrapping him up in a great bear hug, rending flesh. A second later a flickering dagger thuds into its flesh as well.  For its path the bugbear growls, flapping about as its tries to escape.

_1 action escape (1d20+10)[17] vs Jon's athletics check_

----------


## DrK

Struggling ineptly the bugbear remains trapped and stares daggers at Jon, seeking a weak spot in Jon's furry hide before sinking its long fangs into Jon's hide

_
1 action hunt prey
1 action unarmed attack (1d20+10)[23] dam (1d6+5)[9] + (1d8)[7] hunting prey damage 
_

----------


## farothel

With people in melee and even grabbing the bugbear, Shalendra stopped shooting and switched to magic, throwing an electric arc on the critter and then raising her shield, just in case.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 2*
Show


action 1-2: electric arc: (2d4+4)[*12*] (DC18 basic reflex save)
action 3: shield spell.

reaction: nimble dodge vs first melee attack against me.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Since there's still a bear blocking the hallway, Lysander tries to jump over the ball of fur to have some space to grab his sword and put an end to the struggle of the bugbear; the sellsword doesn't seem so inclined to show mercy to this enemy, having already spent any compassion he might feel for someone who would gladly try to kill him - so he makes sure the bugbear knows this, trying to scare him so that he would put less of a fight *"The people of Sandpoint send their regards!"* before bringing his own sword down on the grappled opponent.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 - Leap (1d20+9)[*28*]
Action 2 - Demoralize (1d20+8)[*9*]
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+11)[*13*] Damage (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## stack

The bear bears down, trying to force the goblinoid to the ground to continue the mauling.
*Spoiler*
Show

1. trip (1d20+10)[*24*]
2. claws (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d8+1)[*6*]
3. claws (1d20+2)[*20*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis steps forward carefully, closing the distance _some,_ but not completely.  He unleashes a lance of holy energy, carefully aiming around Jon's shaggy bulk

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 34/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (2d10(+?))

(1d20+9)[*21*] divine lance
(2d4+4)[*10*] good damage

----------


## DrK

Lysander leaps over the bugbear but cannot make contact with the beast as it struggles with bear, before the bear throws the bugbear to the ground and savages it with claws and teeth, greenish blood flowing on the rocks before lightning crackles and a flash of white power slams into and the bugbear's form goes still. His bag slipping open littering a dozen (~15gp) across the floor as he is defeated. You know well that Shalelu will be happy with his death

_Loot
heavy flail, comp. longbow, Lesser Healing potion, sleep arrow, splint mail, sturdy shield 
_
or
Peering around the corner and looking down there are 5 rooms that branch off the short corridor. Two on the left, two on the right and one larger one at the end. The first on the right is clean and well organised with a  low dresser covered in lewd pictures of a beautiful woman with claws and hooves and not much else. The pictures are held down with a lump of obsidian and the room seems not often used. You recognise the hand as Tusto's and this must have been his room. The second room is a midden, with half eaten loaves of bread, an armour stand and empty barrels of local sandpoint ale. From the armour stand and the battered training dummy Lysander would surmise that it was probably Orik's room (the mercanary you defeated upstairs). The room on the left is musty and smells like a bear or badger's lair, its filthy with matted fur and chunks of partially chewed bloody meat strewn on the furs, its been cleared in haste and its clear that this was Bruthazmus's chambers until you slew him. the final small room is clean and brightly lit, a glowing everburning gem placed on the bedside table. The spartan room feels almost empty save for a few long robes and sheer dresses in purples and grays hanging in the corner with little more clue as to the occupant.  The final room at the end of the corridor is larger and seems to serve a dual purpose with a finely made wooden bed of expensive teak and silken sheets in one half a  low desk in the and comfortable chair under a hanging lantern in the other half. The bed is rumpled and unmade and bears many scratches and gouges on the headboard whilst the desk is currently empty save for some crystal decanters and bottles of expensive brandy.

----------


## stack

His transformation expended, Jon returns to his normal form, spitting to get the foul taste from his mouth. "Well, this has been an unpleasant experience." He snags the magically illuminated gem to aid in checking out the area. "We should grab the brandy too, could be worth something."

----------


## farothel

Shalendra would cast detect magic in all the rooms and on the bugbear to make sure they didn't miss anything magical.  Then she has a look at the brandy to try to figure out if it was good one and then she went to have a look at the dresses.

----------


## DrK

Shalendra sees nothing else that they have missed in the sleeping chambers and sniffs the brandy, the aroma is aged and good and she realises its a good vintage, a sip of the smooth smoky amber liquid would confirm its high quality

In the spartan small room she looks at the dresses and sees nothing amiss, save that they are sized for a slight and thin frame

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander, in a gruesome display of savage contempt, cuts the bugbear's head clean and stores it in sack, hastily made from whatever cloth he can find in the rooms; he doesn't offer any kind of explanation and acts with spontaneity, seemingly used to such shows of uncaring brutality. That done, he goes back to the others and jokes with Jon *"You should ask Jannis to take a look at you, taking a bite of that vermin can't be good for your health..."*

After the tour of the various rooms, he mumbles and chimes in *"Guess these are the rooms of Nualia and her lieutenants. It seems that Orik told us the truth about their numbers."* he grimaces with concern *"Even though their numbers have dwindled, I still fear the elven mage at Nualia's side. Anyway! Apart some scratches, I believe I could go on - I want to put this story behind me as soon as possible."*

----------


## farothel

"This is high quality stuff," Shalendra said, "I think my father had a few bottles of one of those.  We might leave them here though and come back later.  Those bottles are fragile and might break if we go into another fight.  Same with the clothes.  They look quite nice."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 41/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Bottle, I might be interested. I'll certainly need a good soak when we're back in Sandpoint."* he nods appreciatively, then just shrugs *"Clothes, suit yourself. They won't definitely suit me."* the sellsword chuckles at his own awkward joke, then waves with the sword to spur the group to move *"I would say we should hurry - can't know when Nualia and her thrice-cursed mage might decide to give us a nasty surprise."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows the inspection with a concerned, verging on haggard expression.  "All jokes aside, I've expended much of my power for the day."  He pauses to reflect on his preparations, before continuing,  "I can offer only one significant bolstering of health, and a minor enchantment to your blade, Lysander, before my contributions are reduced primarily to the mundane."  He hefts his bow deliberately, now keenly aware of Shalendra's relative expertise.  

"I can't imagine there's anywhere safe to rest, even if we wanted to.  I guess we just need to be careful, and hopefully finish this up sooner rather than later.  Whoever needs it the most, drink that potion, and I'll be ready to help... well, one more time, at least."

----------


## stack

"If we think we can spare a few minutes, I can patch up any wounds." Jon offers. *Spoiler*
Show

If we have time, rest/lay hands cycle

----------


## farothel

"We'll make the time," Shalendra said, "those few minutes won't make much difference for preparing an ambush, but binding wounds can make the difference between dying and surviving.  If needed, I can also help out there.  I've learned some first aid."
She did so on her own wounds.  Although they weren't extensive, she'd rather not catch an infection in this goblin warren.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis' concerns are visibly allayed as Jon and Shalendru take their time and help patch up the party.  "Thank you.  I feel much better about our odds now," he admits with obvious relief.  "I still wish there was some other way to resolve this, but it's becoming increasingly clear that Nualia has really gone mad.  Consorting with Bugbears, and perhaps demons? To invade and destroy Sandpoint?  It's madness, pure and simple."

As the others heal, he reminisces briefly about a childhood experience: "We had a goat catch rabies when I was a boy," he murmurs quietly- whether anyone is listening or not.  "Sometimes they get over it, but after a few days, he didn't know family from a vulture anymore."  He sniffs in something like amusement, though deeply colored by maturity and experience.  "My sister cried so hard the night papa put 'im down.  Shame it has to be this way, but I figure this is much the same."

----------


## DrK

As the heroes bandage wounds and patch rents in armour and clothes they muse on the fact that Nualia seems to have gone truly insane. A search around the rooms downstairs once more fails to yield anything of real significance and you are left once more in the central chamber at the base of the stairs. The door closed on both the mewling and crying goblin "wives" and the screeching ad scrabbling of the babies in their chicken mesh cages. Looking about have options to the north, east or west....



_The stairs are the way back to the upper level
D2 = goblin women
D3 = goblin caged babies
D4a-d= The side kicks rooms
D5 = Nualia's room
_

----------


## stack

"Don't know that I see a preference, East or West. Flip a coin?" Jon muses.

----------


## farothel

"Let's check them all out," Shalendra said, going to each door in turn, checking for traps and listening to check for any sounds at the other side.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


door north: (1d20+8)[*25*]
door east: (1d20+8)[*22*]
door west: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

After having his wounds tended, Lysander grunts a thanks to Jon that had provided such care. When the party finally resumes the exploration, he throws a disgusted look at the both the goblin children and the goblin females - he shakes his head and ruefully says *"You know, I understand that one shouldn't target non-combatants - it's usually detrimental for morale, and makes the enemy fight that much harder if they know you killed their families. Still, I wonder how much time before these 'kids' are going to be old enough to raid Sandpoint again. Maybe the only way for Sandpoint to be really safe is to burn this place to the ground and let the gods sort out the rest."*

The sellsword shrugs and listens to Jannis' story, but at the end he shakes his head and chuckles *"My friend, I would've wept for that goat as well - doubt I'll shed a tear for Nualia. She knows what she's doing, she has a plan. We're way past some understandable revenge, we're talking about murdering a whole town so that she could become a demon. Nah, for once I feel entirely justified in killing someone."* that said, he waits for Shalendra to signal where to go, sword in hand and ready to fight again.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods, soberly.  "Makes sense, just leaves me wondering.  Who's even at the helm, so to speak?  If she's truly mad, is it her fault?  Is she possessed?"  He shakes his head, ruefully.  "Ultimately, it just don't matter.  What's got to be done, got to be done."  With sterner steel in his posture than a few minutes prior, he follows watchfully as Shalendra peeks around the doors.  In stark contrast to the amicable farm boy from Sandpoint, the cleric before you is all business- hard at work protecting his flock.

----------


## DrK

As the discuss the morals of slaying the insane and now demonic twisted Nualia Shalendra hops and skips to each door listening carefully at each one.   To the west there is silence and a quick peek through the door reveals a short corridor some 15ft long terminating in another door. To the east there is a faint sound of the waves and a whistle of the wind, a peek through the door reveals that the door leads into a storage room of sorts, although for the goblins this meant a dumping ground of crates, boxes, barrels and the like that have been looted and emptied. The room is not masonary, the door leaving the dungeon and entering what must be the natural caverns that make up the rocky island, an opening to the north twists out of sight although the sound of the sea and a breeze carrying the tang of the salt air can be smelt suggesting that there must be an opening up the passage that winds out of sight. 
To the North there is a nothing, then a faint mournful howling echo that sets the hairs on the back of Shalendra's arms a quiver, peeking through the door there is corridor that travels 20ft northwards before opening into a small hall of sorts with openings leading further north (to a door some 50ft away) and to the left and right, a faint sense of dread and a low growl and howl can still be heard from the corridor.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra gave her report, including the howls she had heard.
"I guess that's the way we are most likely to find enemies," she said, "although I have a sense of dread when I look into that corridor.  Or we first check the others to make sure we have nobody in our rear."

----------


## stack

Ursine mentality lingering, the growl raises the hairs on the back of Jon's neck. He fights to keep from snarling in response. "Sounds like the threat is ahead, if you want to check the others we can."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Hm. We should leave the door where there's a good chance to find enemies for last."* the sellsword shrugs while pointing the dreadful corridor with his sword *"Let's remember Nualia has dealing with demons. We already fought one and it was not an easy fight, so it would be better to know for sure that we won't be attacked in the back while we're all in with a spawn of the Abyss."*

----------


## DrK

With the intention to clear out the place before they get embroiled in a central chamber of some kind (or at least suspected trouble) they head to the left through the western door. Pushing open the double doors into a room that smells of mould and despair. The small chamber is some 50ft long by 30ft wide. Along the southern edge is a bank of iron cells with stout iron doors, six in all. The rest of room is clearly a torture chamber with a rack sitting against the far wall, an iron maiden with shreds of green skin still stuck to the spikes in the north corner and a spiky cage that could about it a human curled up within it dangles from the ceiling above an iron plate where coals lie cold (but the intention is clear). 

Two doors lead further north, one, a small door closest to where you enter, lies ajar, the second door on the western edge of the north wall is slightly more impressive looking with black iron banding. The nearest door lies open revealing a small room (likley the jailors chambers) where a dusty nest of rags, dog hides and sits in one corner and on the other side is a long workbench with pliers, hooks, tongs, sawknives and other sharp pointy implements

----------


## stack

"A lovely place. When we are done we can hope an earthquake wipes all memory of it from the land."

----------


## farothel

"I agree," Shalendra said, hiding her distaste and looking around the room for clues that could help them and any valuables that might reside there still.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, we could save the gods the hassle and destroy the place ourselves. A fire might not be as thourough as an earthquake, but I believe it would still do the trick."* Lysander chimes in with chuckle. He then join Shalendra in looking for valuables, he has been promised a reward for Nualia's head but as a sellsword he's quite used in padding whatever bounty has been offered with a healthy dose of looting, something he's quite keen to share with his companion *""Still, whatever happens to this place afterwards, we should scrub it clean - coins the Mayor has put on the table aren't nearly enough for what she has asked us to do. Killing a bunch of greenskins is one thing, murdering a crazy half-demoness another one entirely."*

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Perception to find valuables.
(1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

A careful search around the cells and the now empty sleeping quarter of the goblin jailor reveal nothing of any real value. The "work implements" are crudely made and for the most part filthy and rusted. And the bedding and other surfaces show signs of others having rifled through before so you would guess that the jailor may have been killed (either in the Sandpoint raid, or by Naulia's seizure of power) and other goblins got here first.  A search of the cells reveals little more than a few gnawed rate bones and old evidence of filth. 

Looking about you are face with the choice of the stout iron bound door leading further north or back to the central chamber where the stairs came down

----------


## farothel

"Let's first clean out everything here," Shalendra said as she moved to the heavy door and after checking for traps, she listened to hear if there was anything behind it.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## stack

Jon nods, keeping ready.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Pffff, nothing of value."* Lysander groans and whines since the party had little luck in finding anything worth something; he keeps however following Shalendra, quite close as to be ready to engage the enemy if anyone would just burst a door open. The sellsword seems a bit on edge, adjusting his grip on the sword here and keeping eyes and ears peeled as to hopefully notice the presence of any enemy behind those doors.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

Though there is nothing, a brief pause at the door and Lysander and Shalendra can both hear faint scratching and almost a distant echo of howling. Pushing open the door opens up into the side of a massive cathedral like structure. Stone fonts containing forth dark water sit opposite you around the wide end of the room from the side door you've entered from. Twin banks of stone pillars run to the right back to a set of double doors (presumably the from the central corridor you've avoided). At the end closest to you there is some steps rising up to a platform that is lit by hanging braziers that emit glowing red smoke giving the place an unnerving crimson hue that throws horrific shadows over the walls that are covered in bas reliefs of countless monsters feasting on fleeing humans in lurid displays. At the far west a black stone altar covered in ashes and bone is sat ahead of a 10ft tall statue of a pregnant female figure with a shapely form, kukris held in each taloned hand with a long reptilian tail and a three eyed jackal head atop it. Each kukri glows a dull orange.

Pausing at the entrance to the side door the crimson braziers and glow kukris illuminate the altar and pulpit where you've entered, the long knave to the right shrouded in shadows

----------


## stack

Jon pauses to check the statue and its weaponry for traces of enchantment.*Spoiler*
Show

detect magic

----------


## DrK

The druid scans the area with magical sight. The two glowing kukris both glowing with faint magical auras (transmutation) and the font of dark water glowing with a toxic combination of nercomantic transmutation. Although nothing else appears o be present

----------


## farothel

"Quite an interesting place here," Shalendra remarked with elven understatement, "a cleansing fire might be appropriate."
She also does a detect magic around the room, more out of habit than because she didn't trust Jon.  She also has a closer look at the statue to see if she can remember who the woman is.
"We might want to take those weapons if we can," she said.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


if it's a goddess, I guess religion is in order: (1d20+6)[*26*]
If not, please let me know what recall knowledge I have to roll.

EDIT: I do hope it's religion.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Calistria's temples are much more welcoming."* Lysander mutters mostly to himself while advancing under the ghastly naves of the profane cathedral. He looks around, sword pointed at the shadows like he's in fear someone - or something - might jump and make short work of him *"Watch out, that Orik told us something evil lurks somewhere here in Thistletop. I wouldn't be surprised if we would find it here..."* he says with barely more than a whisper to his companions, eyes peleed in search of any threat.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Perception roll to see if there's anyone else in the room.
(1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## stack

Jon tries to loosen one of the magic kukris.

----------


## DrK

Looking around Shalendra realises that the statue is a depiction of Lamashtua. As she stares at the statue the teachings about the demon queen come rushing back. Lamashtu was once a mighty demon lord who became the first such entity to achieve true godhood. In ages past, she was the lover of Pazuzu. What is known for certain is that she lured the god Curchanus into her territory and beset him with swarms of demons and other monsters until he was weak enough for her to attack. By defeating him, she ripped his godly domain over beasts from him, beginning an ancient vendetta with Curchanus' protégée, Desna. This imbued the demoness with a small amount of his divine power. Pazuzu was enraged by this shift in power, and as Lamashtu returned from that battle he betrayed and attacked her. He wounded her terribly, but her new-found divinity allowed her to survive; they have been dire enemies ever since. Lamashtu's vendetta against him is only equaled by Desna's own vendetta against her.

When she learnt that demons were the result of experimentation by a Horseman of the Apocalypse, Lamashtu invaded Abaddon and killed the Horsemen Drulaema and Roshmolem. From torturing Roshmolem, Lamashtu learned the "art" of creating demons. Once she coupled that knowledge with the use of her own body to gestate the demons, she birthed the vavakia, a true masterpiece of the art of creating demons. It is claimed by many monstrous humanoid races that she was their first progenitor and creator....

This occurs to Shalendra as she sees Jon heading into the room and easily prying loose one of the two glowing kukris, the metal cool to the touch rather than hot and glowing like a crackling lantern. As he does he turns and see's the shadows moving around the pillars near the ceiling at the far end of the room some 50ft awya from him. Two pairs of glowing eyes regard him with snarling hatred as the two shadowy black furred beasts pad in the air some 10ft off the ground towards him, hostility and horror seeping from them. Jon and Shalendra recognise these beasts as Yeth hounds. Yeth hounds are emaciated creatures resembling canines and originate from the lower planes of the Great Beyond. They occasionally serve evil people or roam singly, in pairs, or in small packs across the darkest parts of Golarion and are beloved of Lamashtu!



_Initiative

Jon, Lysnader
Yeth Hounds
Jannis, Shalendra

_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Hey Jon, are you sure you're not going to get cursed for stealing from a temple? That lass seems pretty vindictive..."* the sellsword says with a half-joking, half-fearful voice; but whatever other witty commentary Lysander has to offer the party, it's cut short by the sudden appearance of two monstrous beasts *"Watch out!"* he yells at his companions so that they hopefully would not be taken by surprise and then rushes forward, sword in hand, to impale one of them onto his blade - and if that's not enough to kill it, he keeps cutting and stabbing, fear and disgust fueling his every strike.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*23*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] (Moves 60' and Strikes)
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+6)[*24*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## stack

Jon scowls, mentally cursing the foul offspring of the mother of monsters as he sends an arc of lightning towards them before resuming his ursine form.*Spoiler*
Show

1+2 electric arc (2d4+3)[*10*] basic Ref DC 18, hits both if within 30 feet of each other
3. Wildshape bear, cause it is a thing now (have other options when the situation calls for it, but...bear!

----------


## DrK

At the appearance of the two demonic looking dogs Jon is fast to respond, a crackling arc of electricity exploding into life between them leaving burns and the stench of singed fur in the large cathedral structure.  He then leans forward, dropping to all fours as he sembles into the hulking brown bear once more. On long legs Lysander in an uncharacteristically heroic move races forward to protect Jon and the others reaching upwards to stab up at the belly of dog walking in the air and gives it two brutal slashes spilling demonic ichor raining down down upon him. 

The now gravely injured dog above Lysander growls and bounds down through the air like its sold ground seeking to savage the warrior's face and neck. the second letting loose a terrific baying howl that echoes in the chambers loudly and strikes daggers of fear into the parties hearts!

_
Hound 1: Bite 1,2,3
(1d20+11)[29] dam (1d8+6)[9] + (1d6)[3] EVIL and Will DC 20 or Frightened +1 status
(1d20+6)[10] dam (1d8+6)[8] + (1d6)[5] EVIL and Will DC 20 or Frightened +1 status
(1d20+1)[15] dam (1d8+6)[11] + (1d6)[6] EVIL and Will DC 20 or Frightened +1 status

Hound 2: 3 action BAY
All heroes within 300ft Will DC 20 or Frightened +1 status. If you fail critically then Frightened 3 and flee for 2 rounds

_

----------


## farothel

"Fiend hounds," Shalendra shouted.  When the hound howled, she felt it going through her, but she gritted her teeth and moved in to help Lysander.  She tried to get at the hound's rear so she could attack while its attention was on Lysander.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 1*
Show


I have frightenend 1 until the end of my turn (taken into account into the attack).
action 1: move to flanking position with Lysander
action 2: attack (1d20+8)[*16*] for damage (1d6+4)[*8*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*6*]) against flanked dog.
action 3: cast shield spell (AC21)

If it takes me 2 actions to move in position, I'll do the attack with my 3rd action and don't cast the shield.

reaction: nimble dodge vs first melee attack against me (AC23).

----------


## stack

Jon lumbers forward to attack the wounded creature, growling as he snaps and claws. *Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride
2. Jaws (1d20+10)[*15*] for (2d8+1)[*5*]
3. Claws (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> *"Well, we could save the gods the hassle and destroy the place ourselves. A fire might not be as thourough as an earthquake, but I believe it would still do the trick."*


Jannis nods eagerly, equally disgusted by the party's surprising findings.

In the chapel, the young cleric is fortunately not surprised by the howling fiends.  He steels his will and steps into the room to support his companions.  Glaring stoically at the hounds, he calls upon Erastil's divine power once more, filling the air with a narrow bolt of pure _goodness_, a stark contrast to the bloody statuary and demonic foes.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

Stride into LoS
Cast divine lance:
(1d20+9)[*27*] ranged attack
(2d4+4)[*10*] _good_ damage

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

A part of Lysander is screaming for him to flee, run away and leave these fools that fight for the "greater good" to die for people that would forget them the very next day. But another part, swelling with pride and fueled by anger, won't be cowed - and that's the part that takes control; Lysander bellows a feral war cry to show defiance in the face of the supernatural horror Nualia has left guarding the temple and keeps stabbing, thrusting and cutting to send these dreadful beast back from where they came.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hound 1 might be flanked, if it's the case please adjust accordingly.
Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+11)[*20*] Damage (1d8+4)[*12*] (Flat-footed if hit) vs. Hound 1
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+6)[*10*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*] (Flat-footed if hit) vs. Hound 1 (unless dead, otherwise vs. Hound 2)
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## DrK

Its too much for the yeth hound as its surrounded by the brave Lysander, nimble Shalendra and the lightning fuelled bear of Jon. Even as they all surround the hound hacking and slicing chunks of fur and flesh from it Jannis supports them from nearer the door with a blast of radiant  light. In the end its Lysander that delivers the killing blow stabbing into its exposed chest and belly. 
As it falls the second hound bays once more and pounces forward, this time maliciously running the length of the cathderal (all 50 or so ft of it) to reach the isolated Jannis and pounce upon the priest! 

_
First hound falls
Second hound air walks for 2 actions to Jannis who is standing at the back some 30ft from the rest of you and bites him
(1d20+11)[30] dam (1d8+6)[11]+ (1d6)[6] EVIL and Will DC 20 or Frightened +1 status


_

----------


## farothel

"Oh ****," Shalendra shouted as she saw the hound rush for Jannis and give him a good bite.  She rushed over and again taking up position on the other side, she tried to divert the attention of the dog away from the cleric.

*Spoiler: OOC Shalendra round 2*
Show


action 1: move to flanking position with Lysander
action 2: attack (1d20+9)[*12*] for damage (1d6+4)[*9*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*4*]) against possibly flanked dog.
action 3: cast shield spell (AC21)

If it takes me 2 actions to move in position, I'll do the attack with my 3rd action and don't cast the shield.

reaction: nimble dodge vs first melee attack against me (AC23).

----------


## stack

Jon turns and gives chase.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride 30'
2. Strike bite (1d20+10)[*23*] for (2d8+1)[*12*]
3. claws (1d20+6)[*19*] for (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

_Ufh!_ Jannis grunts, as the demonic hound savagely assaults him.  Eyes full of steel his body may not share, he steps away and raises his bow.  In near point-blank, he looses a pair of arrows, trusting his friends to rebuke this foe as they did the one before

...or at least avenge him.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 18/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

_Step_ away

Bow 1: (1d20+7)[*21*]
(1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage (1d10)[*9*] deadly

Bow 2: (1d20+2)[*5*]
(1d6+2)[*3*] piercing damage (1d10)[*8*] deadly

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 29/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Scared as he might be of this fiendish creatures, Lysander is unwilling to back down; when one of the hounds dashes far away from him, he gives chase and surround the beast with the others - and again he starts the butcher's work, downward chops to quickly end this fight.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+11)[*21*] Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+6)[*18*] Damage (1d8+4)[*8*] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## DrK

Even as the hound drops down from the air, its muscled jaws tearing and dragging at Jannis's legs as it bites deep the other 3 heroes of Sandpoint are there! Blades and claws flashing as they surround the beast hacking and chopping at its heavy set otherworldly frame. The hound reels back as Lysander and Jon slash and claw it and another arrow thuds into its face. The beast howls more, but this time you can all hear the note of panic in its voice, whirling it bites and chomps away at all of you, seeking in panic a way out...

_

Poor surrounded hound gets a kicking, but is still going. But surrounded has nowhere to flee

Bite Jon (1d20+11)[31] dam (1d8+6)[7] + (1d6)[5] EVIL and Will DC 20 or +1 frightened status   EDIT: its a double damage crit 
Bite Shalndra (1d20+6)[14] dam (1d8+6)[11] + (1d6)[3] EVIL and Will DC 20 or +1 frightened status
Bite Lysander (1d20+1)[2] dam (1d8+6)[13] + (1d6)[2] EVIL and Will DC 20 or +1 frightened status




_

----------


## farothel

The big teeth snapped shut right before her and what big teeth they were.  She was a bit shaken, but she did try to take out the big dog.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


action 1: attack (1d20+9)[*16*] for damage (1d6+4)[*8*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*6*]) against flanked dog.
action 2: attack (1d20+4)[*10*] for damage (1d6+4)[*7*] (and sneak attack (1d6)[*5*]) against flanked dog.
action 3: cast shield spell (AC21)

reaction: nimble dodge vs first melee attack against me (AC23).

----------


## stack

Jon roars in rage and returns bite for bite.*Spoiler*
Show

didn't show the 5 THP from animal form, 22 HP left
will (1d20+10)[*22*]
1 bite (1d20+10)[*20*] (2d8+1)[*4*]
2 claw (1d20+6)[*14*] (1d8+1)[*2*]
3 claw (1d20+6)[*20*] (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

The yeth hound lashes out, slashing teeth and fangs tearing and snapping before getting surrounded by the bear, Shalendra and Lysander it goes down in a welter of brutal sword strokes and ends up as a mound of broken flesh and fur. The mournful howling fades slightly as it dies hard leaving the heroes bloodied and tired in the middle of the dark cathedral to the Lamashtu

----------


## farothel

"That was a lot of fun," Shalendra said, "if it's okay, I'll have a look around while people get patched up."

She would have a look around the room, carefully checking, including for secret passages and using detect magic where she thought it would be useful.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Perception: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hah.  Hahaha.  HAHAHAHA!"  In moments, Jannis devolves into a fit of near-hysterics, cackling almost completely uncontrollably.  "Fun!?  BAHAHahaha!"  He struggles to regain his breath, having expended it in almost a solid minute of delirium.  

"Gods, alive, that was _fun!?_" He finally manages to blurt, incredulously.  "I...  I almost _died!_" He gasps.  For several more moments, he just breathes, staring without seeing in the desecrated temple.  "And yet....  That's not a completely wrong word," he finally muses.  He looks up, finally honestly aware of his surroundings, as Shalendra is finishing her immediate perusal.  "If it's the same to you, I'd like to take several minutes to make sure this doesn't get....  Do injuries from demons get infected?  Cursed?  Hell's bells, what am I even saying?"

Without waiting for a precise answer, he steels himself and begins to inspect the wound.  He flushes it with several handfuls from his canteen, rubbing gently at the shallow tear left by the Yeth hound's fangs.  "Always hated this part," he grumbles.  "Time to find out how bad it really is..."  Biting down hard on a strip of leather, he sutures his own flank, pulling tight on the twine to apply pressure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine at +11, DC 15; for 2d8 HPs
(1d20+11)[*27*] 
(2d8)[*11*] HP

*Spoiler: Jannis, after combat and healing*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 0/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 1/3 (d10)

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"I wouldn't call it 'fun', but fighting monsters is much better than fighting people - they don't beg for mercy, telling you they have kids at home so that you would spare their lives and so on and on."* Lysander cleans his sword over his own trousers, a sly grin on his bloodied face *"Not that I wouldn't ask for mercy if I found myself in such unfortunate predicament, but something tells me Nualia would not be as magnanimous as we were with her henchman."*

The sellsword then clears his throat and finds some step where to sit on *"Now, if you don't mind, I need to patch myself as well. Have no idea if demonic wounds could fester in a curse, but guess when we're back in Sandpoint we could just take a bath in a pool of blessed water."* that said, he starts cleaning his own wounds with (definitely not blessed) water and then bandaging them the best he's able to. For now Lysander doesn't seem to have suffered any life-threatening injuries but it's quite apparent the last fight has been quite tough on him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Treat Wounds - Medicine (1d20+7)[*16*]
(2d8)[*15*] HPs regained
If critical success, another (2d8)[*12*] HPs regained

----------


## farothel

"Do you humans actually know the concept of sarcasm," Shalandra asked as she was still looking around, "or do I have to explain it in exquisite detail."
_Probably using small words and with lots of repititions,_ she didn't add aloud as she continued her search.

----------


## DrK

As Jannis and Lysander banter with each other as they wrap themselves in bandages and stitch up wounds with needle and gut string Shalendra scours the strange cathedral. More and more pictures of and inscriptions to Lamashtu's glory can be seen, all disturbing imagery of weird monstrous humanoids destroying human looking folks as you realise that Lamashtu's rise to power would be a bad thing. The two kukri's upon careful examination appear to actually just be well made blades enchanted to have perpetual light 

A peek out of the double doors to the corridors reveales it to open up into the crossroads you had seen from the room with the stair in it. Another short corridor leads to a door to the north and another door to the east through which you can hear the sea (so you suspect the eastern side may be more coastal)

----------


## stack

Jon returns to human form and begins meditating. "If we wish to take the time, I can have us patched up again."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Wonders never cease, an elf with a sense of humour."* Lysander chuckles, amused and pissed off at the same time by Shalendra's words *"Who knows, might witness another miracle and discover not all elves are stuck up prisses, heh?"* the sellsword says while elbowing Jannis to gather some support from the cleric. He then stands up and shrugs to Jon *"What I need is a good night's rest, a bottle of wine and my purse much heavier. I would say we should keep going."* he points his sword towards the northernmost door *"There. East, heard waves. Nualia's henchman told us she's hidden in the lowest level, so north we might find another fleet of stairs."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis struggles to suppress a laugh, managing only to squash it into a trio of rapid-fire snorts.  "I know better than to take _that_ bait," he chuckles wryly.  His next several moments of expressions are _much_ less pleasant, as he finds new depths of self-inflicted pain in the point of a surgical needle.  

"_Gods alive!_" he finally stammers, as he struggles to re-master his breathing.  He looks up, blinking back tears, and begins to wrap the area tightly with a few strips of cloth.  Satisfied for the moment, he rises to his feet.  Testing the hold, he turns a few times, and winces, but nods stoically.  "I'm as ready as I expect to get," he murmurs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have chosen Inner Radiance Torrent and Spiritual Weapon as my two prepared level 2 spells.  The good news is that they both have the potential to be significant.  

The bad news is that they are most of what I've got in the tank.

----------


## DrK

With a few moments to heal and rest the party head to the Northern corridor indicated by Lysander, the laconic mercenary hoping to soon put an end to this savage and terrible dungeon. The sounds of the sea and wind are loud to the east as they pause at the northen door before pushing it firmly and seeing a small room behind *(D13)* lit by the glowing kukris. The room is small, some 10ft square with a door to the west. However the walls have something of the feel of a shrine about them as they are covered in crude drawings in blood, paint and mud. Most illustrate goblins engaged in violence against people, horses and dogs, however on picture on the North wall is a picture of a Thistletop dominating the wall, drawn to cover most of the wall. The keep can be seen perched above the caves however in the lowest levels is a depiction of a great figure, dogslicer clutched in each hand and resembling a massive muscular goblin with snakelike eyes

_Recall knowledge Nature or Planes could be used here_ 

The door to the west lies open and reveals what appears to a war room of sorts *(D14)*. A large wooden table fills most of the 30ft by 40ft room and a a slate board is propped up on the north wall with a map of Sandpoint covered in notations on how the raid was to be carried out. At least 3 sets of handwriting are noticeable. Detailed notes speak of "taming the whispering beast below..." (maybe the goblin demon drawn in the previous room?) and another note speaks of a follow up raid once the Fogscar mountain Goblins and the Swamp-Gator tribes have been scared into submission and will also pull the ancient Beasts of Sin to attack the Town from below (_although you realise after your investigation under the glassworks this latter part would prove impossible)_

Another door plunges further west the room *(D15)* is smaller with a heavy worktable set in the middle of the room the surface cluttered with scrolls, books and stone tablets all filled with a dens sharp spiky runic language. Fragments of carvings also lie on the table that appear to have been chipped off bas reliefs or statues. To the north a set of floor to ceiling shelves sags with picks, lanterns, rope, brushes and other archaelogical and digging equipment. To the west Shalendra and Jon both spy tell tale traces of footprints in the dusty floor and find a section of wall partially blocked by less filled shelves that swings open easily on lightly oiled hinges revealing a way down!

----------


## farothel

"That is disturbing," Shalendra said as she looked at the snake-eyed goblin (D13).

In the last room (D15) she looked at the tablets, trying to read them.
"I think we best check out this entire floor before we go down," she said, "and depending on what we find and have to do, maybe even rest up before we head down."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


nature: (1d20+6)[*11*]
there is no Planes in PF2, so I guess it's either religion ((1d20+6)[*16*]) or occultism ((1d20+8)[*22*]).

I speak common, elven, draconic, goblin and sylvan.  If it's any of those, I might be able to read it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods soberly.  "I could use a rest, and I don't much like the sounds of this whispering beast.  It just _sounds_ demonic.  Or... I guess devilish?  Could go either way, but nothing nice and shiny and holy ever whispered from a gloomy dungeon."  He follows along dutifully, trying to make heads or tails of their findings.  He gasps quietly when Shaldenra and Jon lead the way to a secret door, but quickly finds himself nodding in understanding.

"Maybe they're not ready, yet," he muses.  "I mean, we know the raid was a botch, and we've found the beasts of sin below already.  I kind of think they'd have loosed this whispering beast if they could.  Maybe we should beat them to the punch?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just offering a possible alternative.  Jannis will gladly take a shift for long rest if/when the caves to the east are clear.

----------


## stack

Jon shrugs, "If we want to try it, let us do so."

nature (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"All right, let's check the other rooms."* Lysander says a bit unconvinced, more eager to end this whole story as quickly as possible; he nods towards the room where the stairs go down to what might very well be the last bastion of Nualia and chimes in his own opinion, concerned and cautious about the perils of waiting before finally confronting their quarry *"If we want to rest here, we should use some of these crates we have found to block the door; you know, Nualia's henchman told us there's a dark elf downstairs and if I remember correctly, they're good assassins."*

----------


## farothel

"True," Shalendra said, as she moved back to the corridor at the other end of the 'chapel'.  There was a door she could listen to, check for traps and as soon as everybody was there and ready, open (after dismantling traps that were there).

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move to the door between D11 and D7
perception: (1d20+8)[*20*]
to disarm traps or open a locked door: thievery: (1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Moving to the door Shalendra pauses and looks for traps, but finds nothing that would be suspicious. Pushng open the door (into D7) you are greeted by the rush of the wind and the salty tang of the sea. The floor of the cavern is strangely polished and smooth and opposite you a great curtain of vines and nettles hangs over a cave opening out over the gulf of Varisia giving a view of the ocean stretch as far as the eye can see.

From the doorway looking into the chamber you can see other passages split to the north (D8) and south (D6). THere is no signs that this door has been used recently but the wind and sea spray is invigorating after the stench of the goblin dens and the dank dark rooms you have been exploring.

_do you push into the room and look at the vine/nettle curtain or head north/south?_

----------


## Farmerbink

"This area seems unused...." Jannis wonders.  "Surely, if the Goblins avoided it, there must be something to keep them out.  Do they....  _dislike_ their ocean view?  Or is it perhaps something more territorial?"  He finds himself looking around suspiciously, peering intently at the ceiling and the shadowy crevasses where danger my be lurking unnoticed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We'll cast light on a pebble or something and toss it into the northern chamber, then if nothing immediately hostile appears do the same for the southern.
(1d20+11)[*22*] perception

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander does seem less eager than the other to keep esploring this part of the Top, so much that he chimes in his own opinion with unease in his voice *"Remember this wasn't always a goblin fortress. Nualia is here because ancient powers have made this place their home."* he looks around like he's half-expecting to see some hideous monsters like the ones they found below Sandpoint *"If the goblins chose not to settle in these rooms, they might've had a good reason. They might be vermins, but one can't deny they do possess cunning and some survival istinct. Maybe it would be better to find a quiet place to rest and prepare ourselves for the fight against Nualia instead of poking around in a place full of ancient secrets that might kill us."*

----------


## farothel

"Or something that might help us," Shalendra said, as she moved to the northern cave, carefully and checking for traps or hidden doors/people.
"If this Nualia person used these rooms for some purpose or other she wanted to keep secret, she might have ordered the goblins to stay out."
She did a few detect magics to make sure there was no magic around.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

Its Shalendra how notices the marks on the floor and glancing to the cave to the north she can see a mass of dead sea birds (mainly sea gulls and the ocasional opsrey) and 3 partially eaten goblin bodies. Its in the corner of the room by the far northern corner near the masses of vines nd sea weed she spies a thing that seems separate to the plants, then realises its a creature made of plant!
Pauses where she is near the doors back to the central chamber its not apparent if its detected her presence yet or not...

----------


## farothel

Shalendra goes still, not moving while she tries to see what the creature is.  Now it is clear why there are no goblins here.

Not knowing, she withdraws to where the others are.
"Plant creature," she whispers, "eats seabirds and goblins.  I'm not sure what it is, I've never seen something like it."
She describes it to the others in the hope that they do.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


recall knowledge (nature I guess): (1d20+6)[*7*]
if needed: stealth: (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## stack

Jon looks in the indicated direction.*Spoiler*
Show

recall knowledge, secret check, bonus for nature is +8

----------


## Farmerbink

"How fast does it move, I wonder?" Jannis breathes, nocking an arrow.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44\47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Never heard of such a creature. Did you see perchance something else that could be of use in our quest?"* the sellsword asks with some concern in his voice *"Otherwise, I would say we should leave this creature alone and go our way - we're paid to kill Nualia and her goblins."* he shrugs, definitely not too keen to risk his life against weird plant-like monsters found in some dungeon. Still, Lysander has his sword at the ready just in case...

----------


## DrK

Jon knows a little of these beasts. This one appears to be a tendriculous, although a small and immature one (~8ft tall and some 3ft broad in this case...). THe druid knows that they eat whatever they can catch and one needs slashing weapons to cut through their thick rubbery bark, acid is ineffective (and in fact tendriculous sap can be made into an alchemical elixir to protect objects against acid) and that it doesn't like fire. as for its speed, although its long sharp and thorny branches are fast its little stumpy legs are very slow...

----------


## stack

"It is slow; i agree that we should leave it. Should anyone have reason to return to this place, it can be dealt with then."

----------


## farothel

"Fine with me," Shalendra said, "let me quickly have a look in the other room and then we can go."
She moved to the other room and also had a peak to see if there was anything interesting inside.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*17*]
stealth: (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"You'll have no argument from me.  Live and let live, I... _usually_ say."  Jannis willingly departs, ceding the cave to the ambush predator already within.  "Honesty, just in here seems a decent place to rest- we can be confident the little ankle-biters aren't going to come at us from both sides, at least."

After a moment, he gestures southwards.  "Let's check down there as well, just to be sure."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd like to verify these statements with DrK.  Is it clear that [D8] is the tendril...tendric... vine thing's territory? Or are there bones and the like in D7 that would suggest that it comes in that chamber as well?

Just to be clear, Jannis is gesturing towards [D6].  My proposal is that [D7] might be the safe*est* place to rest in here, if we plan to.

Alternatively, he's got his level 2 spells, so we can throw what we've got at Nualia and hope it's enough.

----------


## DrK

Sliding around the walls of the chamber to the south the party head into a smaller room, this one filled with junk. Dozens of old crates, broken fabrics, shattered weapons and all manner of detritus thrown here by the goblins from whatever loot they had managed to achieve. Glancing back at the sea cave, there are traces of feathers and bones scattered there that suggest that the "window" overlooking the sea if probably where the plant creature creeps to snag birds from the air and feel the light of the sun on its leaves.

You would guess that locking the door to the rooms may give you a safe space, it was clear that goblins didn't head into the rooms where Nualia and her mercenaries slept.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 44/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

ì*"Looks safe enough here. We lock the door, put a couple of crates on it and we should be good."* the sellsword says while rummaging with the sword through the all the garbage the goblins have left behind - not that Lysander really expect to find anything even remotely useful or of any value, but checking won't certainly hurt *"Won't be the worst place I ever slept in, that's for sure. We should still take shifts, though. Don't trust this place to not have some kind of surprise for us, Nualia is definitely barking mad to meddle with the secrets of the ancient empire."* that said, he shivers a bit thinking most probably what kind of horror might expect them when they will finally meet the fallen aasimar.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception roll to look for anything of value.
(1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## farothel

"I think we best take the bedrooms," Shalendra suggested as she helped look through the stuff, "that door can be locked, we know the goblins don't go there as they do here and there's only one way in, so it's easy to guard." 


*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## stack

"If it is secure-able, it will work. Definitely take shifts."

----------


## DrK

The night passes eerily. Every now and then through the floor there is an almost imperceptible howling that disturbs the watchers and for those asleep is a night of dark dreams and nightmares so that when you awaken in the morning and unbolt the door you are relieved to see no signs that anyone tried to gain access whilst you rested. Lysander can easily cobble together a quick breakfast as the spell casters spend their morning in the various preparations needed to gain their mental focus, be it communing with the elements, dancing or in prayer to their god. 

A thorough search of the stairs leading down and the stairs leading up pas the dust sprinkled there or other markers suggests that no-one has moved up or down the floors overnight. So either Nualia and her tame wizard are still downstairs or they were never in Thistletop to begin with....

----------


## farothel

"Nobody used these stairs in quite some time," Shalendra said as she looked at the dust, "that doesn't mean there can't be other stairs or other ways to get below.  We should still proceed with caution."

she would check for traps along the way, moving a bit slower to make sure she didn't miss any.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


exploration activity: search (for traps and secret doors)
perception: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Sure, there might be other ways - but I have a feeling Nualia just doesn't care."* Lysander says with grave concern *"That whatever she's trying to unearth down there, it's way more important than us butchering her troops up here."* the sellsword shrugs, but still frowns and looks quite worried *"I mean, we know she's not right in the head - makes her that much more dangerous, if you ask me."*
That said, he follows Shalendra with sword drawn and eyes peeled for danger, certainly not that enthused to have to fight the aasimar and her lackeys.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception roll for traps (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## stack

Jon shrugs, not interested in speculating on their foe's motives. *Spoiler*
Show

exploration activity is search I guess. Pretty sure perception checks are [secret], as are knowledge checks.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis follows stoically, much relieved for having communed once more with Erastil, despite the night's uncomfortable lodging and disturbing dreams.  "The gods have kept us safe thus far.  By Erastil and for Sandpoint's sake, I will see this through."  It's impossible to be sure if he's trying to be reassuring more to his companions or himself.

He watches from the back, bow at the ready as the party prepares to descend.

----------


## DrK

Lysander turns and with a last few comments takes point as they head down the narrow stairs that plunge into darkness at the back of the archaeologists office. A stone door greets Lysander almost immediately but it hangs ajar. The detailed carvings that once covered it surface defaced by chisel and hammer blows to the extent that only a few images remain (mostly of gems and crowns). The floor is slanted and through the doorway the lantern light is partially swallowed y the darkness as the stairs curve in a steep spiral down some 40ft into the bowels of Thistletop.

At the bottom another shattered door leads into an arched room supported by two pillars. In many places the stone walls, floors and ceiling are caked with ancient grime and soot. Alcoves in the north and south walls (you enter from the west) contain partially damaged statues of a main in a robe clutching a book and a glaive. The entire room is canted towards the west and the other end of the room ~30ft distance reaches another door and slopes some 5ft upwards. All of the 4 statues on the north and south walls (2 per wall) are tilted against the western wall clearly upset by whatever has shaken these ancient depths.

----------


## farothel

"Strange floor," Shalendra said as she walked towards the statues to have a closer look, "makes the whole 'this is a sunken giant statue' a bit more believable, if it has a slight list.  The castle on top, build later, was build straight, but here you still have the original floors."

----------


## Farmerbink

"It does seem that way," Jannis mutters quietly from the rear.  He eyes the walls distrustfully.  "They could be hiding anywhere," he cautions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I guess mechanically we're investigating? Jannis has religion at +9, if it's an applicable skill for knowledge recall.  Alternatively, if no one else wants to, he can _Detect Magic_ to make sure we don't stumble into a magical aura.

----------


## stack

Jon probes each step carefully to be certain that the floor remains sound.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander treads carefully, careful not to touch anything he should not to - who knows if that weird piece of marble is really a trigger for an ancient traps just waiting for a fool? So he weighs each step, probing as well with his sword to make sure is not about to step onto something unsavory. The sellsword is so nervous that even the thought of coming back afterwards to retrieve the staues so they could sell them to some...ahem, "antiquarian" he knows in Magnimar is fleeting enough he doesn't even feel like sharing with the others.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lysander tries to find any traps, here a roll (or roll yourself, if you prefer that way)
(1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Walking up the centre of the large room the stataues are probably related to ancient runelords although with the damage and the flickering lights its hard to guess which ones. Even as you get about halfway down the 40ft room towards the far end where the passage narrows dramatically there is movement at the far end a pair of figures and a low loping beast appear at the far end. One is a garundi woman, scrolls in her hands and and a cruel look on her face. The other you realise must be Nualia, the white hair and glowing white eyes a hint at her extraplanar origin whilst her left hand clutching her heavy bladed sword is demonic and clawed. By her side is 3rd yeth hound, the massive beast black and furred and angry looking. 








The wizard looks you over, a sneer on her face before Nualia speaks. Her voice is smooth and sultry and oddly gentle. *"You have come to my adopted home, sent by those in the village that cast me out. The village that dared rebuild the church that I had used to slay my fool of a father. You will leave this place... my servants and I will not be stopped in the divine mother's purpose."*

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander rolls his eyes, not that impressed by Nualia's words *"Yes, of course. We have come this far just to turn tail and run."* the sellsword then shakes his head and tsk-tsk the devout of Lamashtu *"It's your pretty head that is going to put food on my table for the next few months, so don't expect me to leave just because you asked nicely. But hey, good news: this could end with you still alive, just listen to my friend here."* that said, Lysander elbows Jannis and throws a not-so-hopeful look at the priest *"You wanted to have a talk with her, now is your chance. I'll sweeten it for you, if this lass comes with us peacefully I'm going to give you a quarter of my reward."*

----------


## farothel

Shalendra wasn't sure what the others had planned, but she was willing to wait.  That didn't mean she wasn't going to prepare, so she tried to edge to the side of the room to gain a flanking position while the two opponents were talking.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'm not sure what is needed for this, but I guess either deception and/or stealth
deception: (1d20+6)[*15*]
stealth: (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

At Nualia's appearance, Jannis' eyes widen in shock.  Whatever he expected, it wasn't _this._  Still, he recognizes... what's left of her, as the girl he once thought he knew.  Blinking his face into a semblance of normalcy, he grunts at the elbow.  "I...  What _happened_ to you?" he asks, perhaps more out of reflex than actually expecting an answer.  "You were the sweetheart of Sandpoint...  _Everyone_ wanted....  I guess that's just it, isn't it?  Everyone _wanted_ you?  Nobody cared what you wanted?  Good gods, Nualia, I-"  He frowns, the expression not quite pitying, but headed that direction, and gestures vaguely, trying to take in the depth of her transformation.  "I... I wish I could promise you lenience, but I just don't think I've got that much clout.  Still, I know Father Zantus well, and I'll fight for you- there's _got_ to be a better way than this....  What are you even trying to accomplish out here?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to be realistic, but Jannis _would_ be at least curious.  (1d20+2)[*21*] diplomacy?

----------


## stack

Jon lets the others speak, but stays ready to act.

----------


## DrK

Even as the wizard steps back slightly to make sure she has yeth hound between her the party Nualia looks at Jannis, a spark of recognition in her crazed eyes. *"You were once kind to me Jannis. I would offer you Lamashtu's blessing, she would transform you and bring you power like nothing you have experienced."* She pauses at his question, a look of hatred in her eyes, *"You ask what I want... I want them all dead. All those fat old men with their beards and calloused hands that used me whilst my father did nothing. I want them to suffer I want them to burn like my father and I want their children to suffer the blessing of the mother to avoid the pain I had to endure."*

She pauses, a wild look in her eyes, *"You were one of the few that didn't use me cruelly, I offer you this chance. One your friends..."*  she spits the latter *"Will not have. Leave now Jannis, go away from Sandpoint and let me remake it as a home to the Mother's creations, where none have to suffer like I did.."*. Her hands tense on the blade of the sword and the yeth hound crouches ready to attack and its clear that you will not talk her down from her madness. Leaving you with the choice of fight or flight....

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, at least you tried Jannis."* the sellsword says with resignation, probably in the hope this fight could be avoided *"Guess Nualia doesn't understand she's going to leave this place feet first, now."* that said, Lysander tighten the grip on his sword and looks at Nualia with grim determination; he doesn't really seem to care that Nualia might have good reasons to want many people in Sandpoint dead, he doesn't care to listen to her anymore - after all, she clearly said the offer was for Jannis only so now the mercenary is fighting for something more precious than coin: his own life.
So he advances, ready to engage the priestess of Lamashtu in a deadly melee and bellows a war cry, a ferocious statement of his bellicose intentions *"I'm here to kill or be killed!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Guess Initiative?
(1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## farothel

As soon as Lysander attacks, Shalendra did the same.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


initiative: (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns, unwilling to abandon his friends, nor Sandpoint to such a fate- no matter how good the reasoning may have once been.  "I'm truly sorry it's come to this," he murmurs, before calling upon Erastil to guide Lysander's arm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+11)[*21*] perception
first action will be Magic Weapon for Lysander

----------


## DrK

As the party move to attack Nualia looks at Jannis, a flicker of sadness on her face *so be it* as she raises her sword

_Init
All the players
Then evil


Lets get this boss fight done!
_

----------


## farothel

As combat broke out, Shalendra first boosted her defences before she rushed towards the person with the scroll, who she thought was a wizard of some sorts.  She tried to get a good stab in before the woman could get her defenses up.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


action 1: raise shield
action 2: stride to lyrie akenja (if possible on the rear so someone coming from our group can flank in the front.  I had been moving to the side in a previous post just for this.)
action 3: attack: (1d20+9)[*15*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*10*] (sneak attack damage: (1d6)[*1*]

reaction: nimble dodge vs first attack against me (for AC23)
AC: 21
wounds: 30/30

----------


## stack

(Is there a map?)

(If Lysander is willing)
Jon sends a wave of primal energy into the mercenary, causing him to double in size.

(otherwise)
Jon launches a bolt of lightning and the evil hound and wizard.

(regardless)
He then returns to his ursine form.

*Spoiler*
Show

1+2 enlarge on Lysander (target grows to size Large. Its equipment grows with it but returns to natural size if removed. The creature is clumsy 1. Its reach increases by 5 feet (or by 10 feet if it started out Tiny), and it gains a +2 status bonus to melee damage)

if he doesn't want it, electric arc on hound + evil wizard (2d4+3)[*6*] basic REF DC 18

action 3 is wildshape (bear)

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 47/47 - Conditions: Clumsy 1 - Active Effects: Enlarge, Magic Weapon*

---------------

Lysander has to grudgingly admit that the powers his companions wield are exceedingly useful, but right now has little time to do so; now's the time to start the butcher's work and when he sees Shalendra rush for the mage, he follows suit to gang up on her and remove her from the board as quickly as possible. He tries to use the increased reach due to his larger size to block with his own body any avenue of attack towards the less sturdy members of the party, especially Jannis - doubtful this fight will be easy, so the cleric of Erastil is probably the most important member of the groupthanks to his healing powers.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lysander attacks the mage in tandem with Shalendra.
Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+12)[*24*] Damage (2d8+6)[*10*]
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+7)[*23*] Damage (2d8+6)[*21*] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## Farmerbink

With a haunted expression, Jannis begrudgingly blesses Lysander's blade.  "Try to make it painless," he mutters- more a prayer to the Elk Father than a request of his companions, though it's impossible to be sure.

He looses an arrow at Nualia's companion.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament) (affixed potency crystal: 1/2)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 3/3 (2d10)

(1d20+7)[*13*] short bow vs wizard
(1d6+2)[*4*] piercing
(1d10)[*10*] deadly

----------


## DrK

As its clear Nualia won't surrender Jannis offers a prayer and violence begins! Jannis and Jon both begin by blessing the doughty mercenary, and Lysander's view changes as he grows in stature to a towering 10ft tall, head brushing the ceiling and weapon glowing with holy power from Jannis's blessing. Jannis and Jon contonue, but Jannis's arrow flies wide of the mark whilst Jon shifts into a savage looking bear once more. 

Flanking to the side Shalendra closes on the wizard (Lyrie) but her rapier is deflected by a magical warding, one that Lysander does not feel slowed down by as he lands two massive blows atop the hapeless wizard leaving her reeling and trying to close the massive gaping wounds in her chest and arm. 

Lyrie hisses, stepping back and then suddenly there are many copies of her, although its not something that Lysnder can focus on as Nualia steps up to him, dark power flowing through her and the yeth hound leaps atop Shaldendra seeking to bite her

_Yeth hound
Stride to Shalendra 
Sinister bit (1d20+11)[13] dam (1d8+6)[8] + (1d6)[4] evil + WIll DC 20 or frightened 1 
Sinister bit (1d20+6)[25] dam (1d8+6)[11] + (1d6)[5] evil + WIll DC 20 or frightened 1 

Lyrie
Step away from Lysander
Cast Mirror image

Nualia
Strides to Lysander - triggers an AoO (if he has one) as he has reach 
falchion (1d20+13)[17] dam (2d10+6)[21]
falchion (1d20+13)[23] dam (2d10+8)[12] - should be 5 lower with multiple attack penalty


_

----------


## farothel

Shallendra was surprised when the hound attacked her, but she recovered quickly from the shock, although not from the wounds the critter did.  After raising her shield again, just in case, she tried to take the dog out.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


action 1: raise shield (AC21)
action 2: attack the hound: (1d20+9)[*26*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
action 3: attack the hound: (1d20+4)[*13*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]

use nimble dodge vs first attack (AC23)

wounds: 14/30

----------


## stack

Jon rumbles towards the yeth hound, teeth bared and claws swiping.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stride
2. bite (1d20+10)[*12*] for (2d8+1)[*13*]
3. claws (1d20+6)[*12*] (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

His disappointment discarded for determination, Jannis takes several steps to close with Lysander and intones another blessing from the God of Community.  "Erastil, we stand in defense of our neighbors.  Grant us strength of arms and purpose!"


_+1 to attacks for allies within 5' - could include others, but definitely includes Lysander_
*Spoiler: Jannis, round 2*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament) (affixed potency crystal: 1/2)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 3/3 (2d10)

Stride to adjacent with Lysander
Cast Bless

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 35/47 - Conditions: Clumsy 1 - Active Effects: Bless, Enlarge, Magic Weapon*

---------------

Distracted by the wizard, Lysander is an easy target for the foul priestess that cuts deep in his side; the sellsword however keeps trying to dispatch the mage, wary of what she could do if given the chance. Still he tries to keep an eye on Nualia, trying to not give her another chance of striking him so easily, but the strength of the last blow doesn't give the mercenary much hope he could endure much time as the target of the full attention of the cleric of Lamasthu.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 - Step towards Lyrie
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+13)[*23*] Damage (2d8+6)[*16*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*27*] Damage (2d8+6)[*16*] (Flat-footed if hit) 

I'll leave the rolls for Mirror Image to the GM.

----------


## DrK

Even as the Yeth hound and the Nualia savage Shalendra and Lysander the mage multiples herself, however it cannot save her! Lysander, angry and bleeding steps towards her and the sword now so large its more like a sharpened plank swings horizontally and cuts through the vast swathe of the area and with a wet tearing noise shears the wizard messily in half before spinning around and lashing out at Nualia and cutting deeply into her side

A golden bubble erupts from Jannis blessing the others and Jon and Shalendra cut at the Yeth hound, Shalendra hitting home angering it further 

The Yeth hound howls angrily the bay striking fear into everyone! Whilst Nualia steps away from Lysander, hissing and pulling at her wound that starts to knit together 

_Lyrie is killed

Yeth hound does a 3 action bay. DC20 will save or Frightened 1, a critical fail gives frightened 3 

Nualia steps (1 action) and then heals herself for some 2 actions_

----------


## farothel

The howls went through Shalendra's bones and she shivered.  But in reflex she tried to hit the hound, just to make the howling stop.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


action 1: raise shield (AC21)
action 2: attack the hound: (1d20+8)[*17*] for damage: 9 (in OOC)
action 3: attack the hound: (1d20+3)[*19*] for damage: 6 (in OOC)

use nimble dodge vs first attack (AC23)
end of my turn, frightened drops by 1, so no more.

EDIT: if I'm in the bless effect, the attacks are 18 and 20 respectively

wounds: 14/30

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 35/47 - Conditions: Clumsy 1 - Active Effects: Bless, Enlarge, Magic Weapon*

---------------

The hulking Lysander grins, quite satisfied in seeing the enemy mage falling on the ground like a broken doll; and sure, he certainly hears the terrifying howl that should fill his heart with dread, but the sellsword just shrugs it off with contempt *"Your dog doesn't scare me, lady. It's you that should be afraid of me"* he says with anger before charging the priestess with the sword held high, a powerful overhead meant to just crash past whatever defense Nualia could muster against him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 & 2 - Sudden Charge (1d20+13)[*23*] Damage (2d8+6)[*15*] (Using the increased reach to stay out of Nualia's reach)
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*16*] Damage (2d8+6)[*11*] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis shivers uncontrollably as the yeth hound's cry cuts through him.  As he struggles to master himself, he draws further upon Erastil's grace and guidance.  

"Stand firm, Lysander!" he calls, in a voice he hopes is encouraging.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 3*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament) (affixed potency crystal: 1/2)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 2/3 (2d10)

Frightened 3 :(

1 action to extend bless range
2 action heal for Lysander: (2d10+16)[*28*]
_+1 to attacks for allies within 10' - could include others, but definitely includes Lysander
Big heal for Lysander Edit: 28 HP_

----------


## stack

Jon is shaken but continues his attack, the fear passing as he does so.*Spoiler*
Show

frightened 1, reduces to 0 at the end of his turn
1. bite (1d20+9)[*25*] for (2d8+1)[*9*]
2. claw (1d20+5)[*18*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]
3. claw (1d20+1)[*15*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

Behind Lysander the other two, Jon and Shaldendra surround the yeth hound and in a flurry of stabs and claw swipes manage to tear it apart in a mass of shadows and fleshy chunks. Nualia snarls in rage as she see's the third (and you hope) final creature of her pack killed. Even as she does so she is confronted by the massive form of Lysander bearing down upon her delivering a massive blow that chops through her defenses and inflicts another heavy gash on her! Even as he does that Jannis channels the lady of dreams and a purple corona of energy flows over Lysander healing his wounds as he smells a brief whiff of lillac.

Nualia howls and throws one massive blow against Lysnader before raising up sword in a defensive stance

_falchion power attack (1d20+13)[28] dam (3d10+6)[24]
Parrying stance (+2 AC)_

----------


## stack

Jon rumbles toward Nualia, roaring as he rears and strikes.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride to Nualia
2. bite (1d20+10)[*12*] for (2d8+1)[*9*] (assumes inspire courage)
3. claw (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d8+1)[*2*] (assumes inspire courage)

----------


## farothel

With the hounds dead, Shalendra moved to Nualia and made sure she was in a flanking position so she could position her rapier more precisely while she was occupied by a raging bear.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


action 1: raise shield (AC21)
action 2: move into flanking position around Nualia
action 3: attack the hound: (1d20+10)[*29*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*5*] (and sneak attack from flanking: (1d6)[*5*])

use nimble dodge vs first attack (AC23)

wounds: 14/30

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 23/47 - Conditions: Clumsy 1 - Active Effects: Bless, Enlarge, Magic Weapon*

---------------

Nualia's sword bites Lysander hard, opening new wounds immediately after Jannis spent part of his power to close them.  Still, Lysander is not down yet and retaliates in a flurry of slashes full of anger and pain - now the mercenary seems unhinged, bloodied and high on bloodlust so much that someone might even be scared by such violence.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 - Demoralize (1d20+8)[*19*] (vs. Will, Frightened 1 if Success, Frightened 2 if Critical Success)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+13)[*27*] Damage [/roll]2d8+6[/roll] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 3 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*10*] Damage [/roll]2d8+6[/roll] (Flat-footed if hit)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis sets words aside, bolstering his allies with form, quiet devotion.  Another pulse of warm energy floods Lysander, warring with the impact of cold steel to keep him alive against Nualia.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 4*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament) (affixed potency crystal: 1/2)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 2/3 (2d10)

Frightened 2 :(

1 action to extend bless range- now 15'
2 action heal for Lysander: (2d10+16)[*20*]
_+1 to attacks for allies within 15' 
20 HP for Lysander_

----------


## DrK

With the yeth hound down Nualia can feel panic as the heroes of Sandpoint close in all around her. Jon claws her once drawing blood down down her flank as Jannis steps behind Lysander continuing to stem the blood pouring from his wounds. Shalendra jabs her rapier deep into Nualia's flank scoring a devastating hit _(i.e. a critical hit)_ before with one more massive blow Lysander once more hits her, this time the massive plank of a steel blade staving in her skull and sending her smashed to the ground. 

Searching her, aside from the sturdy breastplate and the heavy falchion glittering with power she has a strange medallion on her breastplate and a stranger stare shaped medallion around her neck


_loot
Lyrie: Wand of mage Armour, Elixir of Darkvision (moderate), Spellbook 
Nualia: +1 striking falchion, breastplate, tiger menuki talisman, Sihedron Medallion

Spoiler: Sihedron Medallion
Show



Sihedron Medallion (Item 5, Uncommon, invested, magical, necromancy) 
Usage: Worn
Activate: 2 actions: 2nd level False Life lasting for 8 hours using your choice of INT/WIS/CHA



 
_

----------


## farothel

"So this is the Nualia you spoke about," Shalendra said as she dropped down, wincing as the pain of the wound sustained in combat but forgotten in the adrenaline rush now let itself be felt.  As the only person in the group as far as she knew with arcane magical training, she leafed through the spellbook to see what was in it.  She also made a mental note that as soon they were back in Sandpoint, she would have to put the rune from the ranseur to her rapier and maybe see for one on her bow as well.  But that was for later.  Now they first had to see what they had here and heal up a bit before moving on.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

As soon as Nualia finally falls on the ground, Lysander kicks her sword away just to make sure it's not some kind of act where the priestess is just waiting for her moment to backstab one of them; as soon as the sellsword realizes that the battle is won, he starts chuckling a bit nervously, the tension of the fight slowly fading now *"Guess we made it."* he says while friendly patting on the shoulder Jannis. He then sheathes his sword and draws the knife to cut a small lock of blonde hair from the fallen aasimar *"Proof for the Mayor. Not going to carry the body to Sandpoint."*

That done, he looks around and frowns *"I mean, I would say we're done here. Unless we want to see what Nualia was looking for down here - but I would definitely advise against it, the secrets of the old Empire should saty buried and forgotten. I mean, I would hate to die because some trap or hideous monster gets me before I have the chance to enjoy the reward for this job."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis looks down at the fallen monster and sees a broken girl.  "What a waste," he finally stammers, unhappily.  

As his companions begin rifling through her belongings, he raises his voice in warning.  "Careful with what you take here, we don't really know why she was this crazy.  I know she had a tough go of it, but this isn't sane.  Nothing about Lamashtu is sane.  _Something_ got to her, and I'd hate it to get to one of you through her cursed belongings."  He immediately begins casting simple divinations to suss out the details of her equipment, frowning as he discovers the amulet in particular.

"Necromancy," he murmurs.  After a few more moments, the frown turns thoughtful.  "I don't actually see anything immediately dangerous about any of this," he summarizes.  "It's a magical sword- don't know if you would want to give up the free hand though, Lysander."

Turning his attention to the rest of the room, he carefully scans the statues and other markings.  "I hate to disagree, Lysander, I really do.  But we've come this far, and we really have more questions than answers.  I...  I can't in good conscience turn around now letting this threat remain unknown.  Let's rest for a few minutes and then see if we can figure anything out?  I promise, whether we make sense of it or not, another hour or two at most is all I ask."

----------


## farothel

"I agree," Shalendra said, "we have to move on to see what is actually happening down here."

She felt at her side where some pain started to blossom and he hand came away red.
"Well, at least after some wound binding," she allowed, "I brought the repair kit, so I hope someone brought bandages."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Never really received any training with two-handed swords and having a hand free lets me do all sort of underhanded tricks, so I'm good, thanks. Bet it might fetch us a good price in Sandpoint, though!"* Lysander says to Jannis, eyes gleaming with greed at the prospect of padding the reward the Mayor has promised with some well-deserved (at least from his viepoint) loot. The sellsword is however much less enthused by the idea of delving further in these ruins to better understand what Nualia was looking for and makes his thoughts known on the matter *"But why? Deverin hired us to deal with Nualia and we have done just that. Back when I wore a uniform the first rule was to not volunteer for anything if you wanted to see old age."* he says with a heavy sigh and a slow shake of the head, then sighs again in a more dramatic way and shrugs *"Fine. All right. Still believe it's quite dumb to risk disturbing something that would be better to leave dormant, but I wouldn't be alive if it wasn't for you lot. Guess I owe you at least a little time to sate your curiosity and prevent you from being brutally murdered by some hideous monster created by the thassilonian."*

*"But you"* he points his finger at Jannis *"have to play wingman to me when we get back to Sandpoint."* the sellsword says to the priest in a way that doesn't accept a "no" for answer. That said, since he's not in immediate need of aid - the fight left with with just a couple of scratches, nothing to really worry about - he starts looking around the room, to see if Nualia had left anything that could shed some light on her plans down here.

*Spoiler*
Show

@DrK
Do you want to me to roll Perception?

----------


## stack

Jon resumes his normal form. The scene troubles him, but he sets to meditating as others investigate the found items. "I wouldn't mind calling it a day, but if we wish to continue searching here I can tend to our wounds, given time."

----------


## farothel

"I'm sure we can spend that much time," Shalendra said wearily.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis nods hurriedly at Shalendra.  "Of course, let me help."  He hurries to her side, retrieving some simple medical equipment in the process.  "Try to hold still, this will only be a moment..."((_10 HP from treat wounds rolled OOC_))  

Satisfied wit hhis work, Jannis looks up at Lysander with a grin.  "Of course, Hemlock didn't give us uniforms yet.  Not even a badge!  Some kinda third-rate operations he's got going, eh?"  The young priest chuckles, glad to have Lysander's bantering back.  After just a few moments, the potential severity of the situation dawns on him again.  "Of course I'll back you up," he comments wryly.  "Just as soon as we can be sure there's no hideous monster waiting in the tunnels to eat all of my friends."

----------


## farothel

"We'll just have to be careful then," Shalendra said as Jannis bound her wounds.  She knew the basics herself, but it was not always easy to do that to yourself.  At least the others would have time to refocus while her wounds were bound, so they could move further.  When done, she nodded thanks and looked to where they had to go next.

----------


## DrK

After some discussion the pary can move the bodies to the side of the room to clear them out of the way and the valuables are stored carefully to make sure that everyone gets a fair day's pay for their work... Jannis and Jon are able to bandage and treat the worst of wounds before eyes turn into the corrdiro leading deeper into the catacombs where Nualia and her henchwoman/dog had appeared from.  Opening the door at the far end of the room you were in reveals a short hallway rising as its heads east. The floor here is polished and shiny unlike the dusty floor everywhere else.

A pair of stern stone statues depicting stern looking men wielding glaives flank the corridor standing in alcoves halfway along the 20ft long corridor. At the eastern end stand two doors (one to the North, one to the South), their faces carved with strange runes and at  the very end of the corridor a partially buried statue's feet is visible under the edge of a pile of rubble

_perception checks please as you head down the corridor and door N or S?_

----------


## farothel

Shallendra took point, as she was most likely the most stealthy of the group.  Going carefully she moved down the corridor, checking both doors for sounds beyond.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander follows Shalendra, but gives her a wide berth so that the nobleborn elf would not be impaired in her attempt to be stealthy. He checks the corridor with a cautious look, sword at the ready like every corner might hide some hideous abomination; when the sellsword spots the two doors, he turns to the others and whispers *"Does anyone know what those runes mean? I wouldn't want to open a cursed door..."* he says with gravely concern, clearly not enthused by the decision to further explore the ruins of Thistletop.

*Spoiler: Perception as requested*
Show


(1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Seems likelier than not, _everything_ down here is accursed," Jannis replies dryly.  "But no, they mean nothing in any language I've ever read.  Granted, I've only ever read the one, and it came with some work..."  The young cleric blushes a bit, recalling that most of his family can't even _read_ the common tongue.  The blessing and curse of simple upbringing.

"Anyway, those fellas with the glaives look... kinda creepy, yeah?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

perception: (1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Its Jon who notices (or sniffs) the thin cracks in the ground where he can that between the air of glaive wielding statues a pair of grates would slide up to block the corridor and trap the unfortunate victim where the stone glaives could strike. However the trap is deactivated, a look arounds finds a smooth patch on the exposed heel of the third statu where a dpepressed catch can activate or deactivate the trap. Its clear that Nualiai must have deactivated prior to coming forth to meet you as you came down from the stairs. 

Now past the inactive trap you are free to choose between the North or south door...

----------


## stack

"An unpleasant trap. How are such things built that they last so long?"

Once past, "North or South? I have little reason to prefer either on their merits. If no one else has thoughts, North?"

----------


## farothel

"Let's hear if there is something behind one of the doors," Shalendra said, moving to each door in turn and listening for any signs of life (or unlife) behind them.  She also cast detect magic in the room to see if there was anything magical around.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Agree with the lady, better check the doors before committing to one."* the sellsword says again quite concerned, wondering what kind of traps might still be active down there. And sure, Shalendra has been nothing but useful until now, but Lysander is not that trusting when his life is on the line so he tries to hear if there's anyone - or anything - behind those doors before opening one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## farothel

After listening to the doors, Shallendra has a closer look at them and the runes on them.  She has learned some magical theory and maybe that would help.  And something does look familiar, although she's not sure what exactly.
"Just a second," she said, having a longer look and trying to recall what those old professors have tried to teach her.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


arcana to decipher the runes: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

Looking around neither door has any sounds emanating frm the far side and for poor Shalendrea the entire are glows with a kaleidoscope of magical auras leaving he unable to discern any single particular one. Forllowing that she leans closer and stares at the runes carefully trying to discern any meaning in them, before she thinks that north may be "Eyes of the world" and to the south "portal of greed". Most importantly though neither door appears to be rigged with any traps or anything harmful

----------


## farothel

"I think the runes on the north door may be 'Eyes of the world' and on the south door 'portal of greed'," Shalendra said to the others, "but I'm not 100% sure and I also don't know what it means.  Neither appear to be trapped and we haven't heard anything behind any of them.  So which one?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Let's go north, seems slightly less ominous than the other one."* the sellsword says chuckling a bit, more out of anxiety than any real amusement he might feel right now. That said, he approaches the door and cautiously pushes it to check what's inside before actually going inside.

----------


## stack

"It does sound more pleasant."

(if we spent an indefinite time healing, everyone should be full on HP)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis eagerly agrees.  "Odd they would just come out and label it greed.  Still, let's see what these "eyes of the world" might be."

----------


## DrK

Deciding between the "Eyes of the World" and "Portal of Greed" Shalendra looks to the northern door and presses lightly against it. The stone doors slides open soundlessly revealing the room beyond. Wide stone ledges of red marble line the curved walls of this strange oval room. Light pours down from four burning skulls that hover in the air near the cardinal edges of the room. three chairs rest in the room and both they and the stone ledges are covered in old books, ancient tattered scrolls, scrimshaw carvings, jars of deformed brine soaked creatures, partially taxidermied  limbs and other strange objects. On the far side of the room (the North edge) a large round fountain filled with frothy blue water fills the room with a strange bubbling sound, an odd looking spongy mass in the water with what appears to be a hand print in it lies partially submerged in the fountain's cool waters.

----------


## stack

Jon cautiously scans the area for signs of enchantment. "Handprint...seems like a trap, but its so obvious...huh."

----------


## farothel

Shalendra's attention is immediately drawn towards the book shelves.  She also uses detect magic to find out if anything is magical, but then she will see what the books and tattered scrolls are all about.

----------


## DrK

Casting about a few of the books and papers radiate weak abjurant magic, mainly she suspects to do with their preservatives rather than any intrinsic value of the material. The fountain also glows heavily and rightly with the faint whitish blue of divination. Flicking through the books they appear to be many books and scrolls about Lamaushtu the mother of monsters, certainly enough to start your own cult to the Mother of Monsters should you so wish (_please don't_  )

More careful flicking through (an hour or so's work) reveals some journals detailing Nualia's sad past where she was the adoptive daughter of the old priest before she killed him in the burning of the cathedral and then fell into the dark cults after she fled. Her plans for taking the town are also detailed, although more horrifying is the instructions on how to use the Runewell of Wrath you discovered under the town and her plans to sacrifice hundreds of the town to fill the Runewell with power! And the warnings to he followers to not drain it empty lest it shut down in a near permanent way.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander doesn't care much for books, doubtful that anything here might be an interesting read; he is, as usual, more interesting in riches, lucre and wealth that Nualia might've hidden in this room and could be sold when the group is back in Sandpoint. He is, however, still quite cautious so when Jon points out the handprint in the fountain, he grimaces and shakes his head *"Even though I would kill for a decent bath right now, I don't believe it would be a capital idea to put even a hand down there. I mean, Nualia was barking mad and who knows if it was not the making of some ancient thassilonian magick?"* he waves his hand with aversion *"Better leave it undisturbed, unless you have some means to ascertain what we're looking at."*

----------


## farothel

"Lost of stuff about Lamaushtu," Shalendra said as she went through the books and scrolls, "Oh, this is interesting.  How to infuse that Runewell with power, but more importantly, how to shut it down almost permanently.  Have you drained it when you found it?  If not, maybe we can have some people go down there and do that.  Apparently that shuts it down."

----------


## stack

Jon scans the scrolls after Shalendra finishes with them. "Draining it of water or of power? If sacrifices fill it, what empties it?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"We haven't done anything, at least not intentionally. There were monsters down there, we killed them and that's it."* Lysander shrugs, , than scratches his stubbly beard and chimes in *"Don't believe it's water the answer, one could always fill the well again. Might be you have to use the well until there's no more power left? Just a guess."*

----------


## DrK

From the readings of the ritual its apparent that for the use of the  runewell it can be used to create more of the vile Sin Spawn. The grey skinned strange things you had battled under the glassworks. The journals have the knowledge of how to activate it and if you depleted its power it would need a powerful ritual which Nualia did not know to reactivate it

In her views and from her research the slaughter of most of the town ritually would allow the Runewell to create a small army of Sin  spawn as well as birthing more powerful ones. So to deplete it youd merely have to create sin spawn, destroying them as they arrive until it ran out of hateful power.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra informs the others on how she thinks the runewell can be drained, although she's not sure that it's a good idea.
"Anything else interesting," she asks, "or shall we check the other door?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Not really. I mean, these books might be useful if my lifelong dream was to take leave of my senses and become a cultist of Lamashtu, but unfortunately I have other plans for my future."* Lysander jokes, still trying to ease his own tension *"Anyway, I'm down to see what's in the other room. Maybe we're in luck and there are no thassilonian curses ready to make our lives miserables."*

----------


## DrK

Heading south you pass through the doors into a short 10ft that leads to another door that opens, this time into a strange L shaped hallway. In front of you all the southern end in a pair stone double doors carved with depictions of two skeletons reaching out to clutch a skull between, while to the east (your left as you enter from the top of the NW corner) the hallway narrows down to a circular frame  carving of what seems to be an immense stack of tens of thousands of red gold coins that rise from floor to ceiling, the edge of which are carved with tiny spiked runes.

----------


## stack

"Death and riches? Lovely. Any chance of reading the runes? Maybe with help from the scrolls?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Well, it's ominous as expected."* the sellsword says with a groan *"Thassilonians sure had a weird tastes."* that said, he looks around to hopefully spot any danger coming from...well, almost anywhere and anything in there *"Two gold sails that there's a trap."*

*Spoiler*
Show

@DrK 
Do you need a Perception roll?

----------


## farothel

"I'm sure there is one somewhere," Shalendra said as she started looking around for it.  The skull the two skellies were clutching was certainly an option for a trap as you could hide quite a few things inside a skull.  She wasn't sure about the coins, but those would come later.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is unusually pensive, even for the often-quiet farm boy-turned-cleric.  He gazes about the first room largely dumbstruck.  Whether by the immediate sights, the moments-past slaying of a childhood friend, or some other facet of the last several terrifying minutes, it's impossible to tell.  

He follows, numbly, as his companions try the next door.  "I really wish we hadn't been right that the 'eyes of the world' was less damning than this portal of greed.  Figure that's gotta be this door with all the blood-red coins?"

He eyes the doo wit ha skeleton mural distrustfully.  "I don't like any of it." he grumps.  With a shrug, he readies his bow, following Shalendra's search with his eyes (from at least a few feet back).

----------


## DrK

As Shalendra looks around carefully she spies in two slots on either side of the door that look they would be sized for a large fat gold coin... If one wanted to push a coin into the slot

----------


## farothel

Shalendra pointed to the slots.
"Anybody know what these are for," she asked to the rest of the group.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"I saw something similar in Magnimar, once. Put a coin in there for the chance to win a prize. It was a scam, obviously, but still there was no shortage of fools ready to give up their sails."* the sellsword says with open contempt, then shrugs and keeps saying *"It would be hilarious if the old Empire had the same kind of hustle, but I would not count on it. Guess we might try to drop a coin in there, but maybe one of you has some spell to do so from a distance?"* Lysander asks with a half-smile *"I mean, better safe than sorry. Who knows what kind of horrible curse the thassilonians stored for foolish adventurers like us?"*

----------


## stack

"I do not, but it would be a wise precaution."

----------


## farothel

"Let's just not," Shalendra said as she moved closer to the pile of coins to checks those out, trying to figure out what the runes meant, but not touching the coins yet.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+8)[*13*]
arcana: (1d20+8)[*23*]
languages: common, elven, draconic, sylvan, goblin

----------


## DrK

Shalendra looks carefully and realises that the slots themselves are shrouded in conjuration magic and likely teleport the coins to a distant location, although where that is she can only make wildly speculative guesses. The stack of coins itself she thinks may be a door of sorts and with more careful examinations she spots the cracks in the floor that hint that the stack may retract like a rotating cyclindrical screw...

----------


## farothel

"We actually might have to touch the coins," Shallendra said to the others, "it actually looks like a door.  See the crack here."

----------


## stack

"I will give it a go then." Jon tries to turn the stack of coins to see what happens.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander is quite happy to let Jon take the lead, fearful this might be a horrible trap or a dreadful curse so0 that he even takes a step back - one can't be ever too cautious when dealing with ancient mysteries.

----------


## DrK

Jon reaches out and twists the stack of coins, or tries to buy the mass of coins resolutely refuses to move. Pushing, pulling or kicking the stack of coins also yields no further improvement. It soon becomes clear that the stack of coins is a door, but the mechanism is not obvious. 

It would seem dropping a coin in the slot may be the only option unless you wish to abandon the stack and pas through the door to the south

----------


## stack

Jon finds a coin and drops it in the slot with a shrug.

----------


## DrK

There is a grinding and clunking noise as the coin drops into the slot and with a clattering like coins falling from a height the door spirals down into the floor revealing the room behind.  Its an entranceway, although a magnificent one with murals of the ancient Runelords decorating the walls with the runelords depicted seating upon heat thrones, commanding the skies or forcing massive black and red skinned giants to bow to them. The room you enter from the base is broadly T-shaped and is out by an ambient glow that seems to emanate from the alls themselves. There are 3 sets of ornate double doors. Straight ahead they are marked with a depiction of an ancient Azlanti in a golden throne. The double doors to the left fork are plainer and the ones to the right are marked with a great seven pointed seal that has an smaller seven pointed sihedron shaped hole in the centre of the double doors.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Hey, didn't we find a bauble with the same symbol on Nualia?"* Lysander asks while pointing at the door on the right, then nods towards the door depicting a throne *"I mean, everyone we spoke here told us Nualia was looking for something down here, guess it might be there since she was wearing that symbol."*

----------


## stack

"Dropping a coin would not have been a barrier to her, so whatever is beyond this door would have been known to her. Maybe save the door with seal for last?"

----------


## farothel

"Sure, let's try the left one first then," Shallendra suggested, moving to those doors and after checking for traps, she listened to check if she could hear anything at the others side.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception for traps: (1d20+8)[*10*]
perception for listening: (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Pushing open the left hand door is the safest one. A curved far wall reveals shelves seemingly melded into the wall and three long chaise lounges used like desk chairs. Atop the red shiny stone shelf there are delicate papers and scrolls written in ancient Thassilonian depicting all manner of beasts and monsters of Lamashtu. You realise that this 9 ft long scroll is the creation myth of Llamashtu drawn as a story 

Also you realise that with the dust here Nualia never discovered it and its possible that she didnt notice the coin slits in the door or she would doubtless have taken such a priceless scroll about her goddess

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Uh, I believe you're giving Nualia more credit than she deserves."* Lysander says when the party discovers the scroll containing the origin myth of Lamashtu - that the sellsword, greedy as he may be, does not dare to touch since he's evidently afraid this place might curse whoever is foolish enough to disturb it.

----------


## farothel

"That scroll can fetch a nice price," Shallendra said as she picked it up to glance it over, "I know a few elven colleges who would pay fair gold for something like this."

----------


## stack

Jon checks the room for enchantments before letting anyone touch the scroll. "Perhaps madness clouded her perception."

----------


## Farmerbink

"It certainly clouded her reasoning," Jannis quips.  "At least we found something worthwhile- and if Nualia never found this room, the rest back here is probably untouched as well."  He peers uneasily at their ruddy surroundings.

"For whatever that's worth," he adds.  "Let's not spend any more time down here than we have to.  Shalendra, will you bring that with us?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry, my trip to visit family ended up being markedly more hectic than I planned.   :Small Eek: 

Jannis will be content to carry the scroll if no one else wants to.

----------


## DrK

Sweeping the rest of the office there is little else of genuine value and this leaves you with two further rooms to explore in this small section. One to the noth, and one to the south, both also stout double metallic doors...

----------


## farothel

"Yes, I'll take it with us," Shalendra said, "that way we know where it is.  Better than letting it here where anybody can find it and restart the cult we're trying to destroy, don't you think?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"...well, Nualia wanted vengeance and went to Lamashtu instead of Calistria. Not that smart, if you ask me."* Lysander shares his thoughts about the fallen priestess, still a bit uncomfortable in dealing with artifacts of the ancient empire for fear of being cursed. He then points a door with the sword, the one with the seven pointed seal *"I say we should check that one and see if what Nualia was looking for is there. Any danger, better to face it now."*

----------


## stack

Jon nods, attempting to open the indicated door.

----------


## DrK

Jon approaches the door with the seven pointed seal upon it and as the Talisman of Siherdon touches it there is a shimmering of power, a  flicker of a ward vanishing before the doors open soundlessly on magical smooth hinges revealing the room beyond. The double doors open up in the centre of the north wall of a large chamber that stretches 30ft wide and some 20ft to the south. The arched stone vault is large and crests some 30ft above the centre of the room. In the northern corners (NE and NW) large racks bearing dozens of waxy candles glitter and burn but you notice the wax does not move  or burn. In the centre of the room is a 10ft wide firepit set into the floor that flickers with orange flames that shed a gentle warmth but lots of flickering orange light. On the southern wall opposite you there is a vast golden looking mosaic of the sihedron star

As the door opens there is a voice projected into your minds... _"Welcome... it has been many eons since I last met mortals. Please enter. THere are great treasures here of the past."_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

The voice in his head stops Lysander dead on his tracks, the sellsword then turns towards the others and asks a bit awkwardly *"...have I gone mad?"* dreading either answer from his companions.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra stopped when she heard the voice.
"If you mean the voice then no, I've heard it too," she said, "and while I don't mind learning things, it will depend on the price.  I'm so not becoming part of an evil cult for instance."

----------


## stack

Jon pauses at the voice, swallowing his initial response and answering politely,_Hopefully the "treasures" aren't the kind that turn you into an insane part demon._ "Thank you. To whom are we speaking?"

----------


## DrK

As you all poised on the threshold the voice grows in intensity like a roar in your minds. _"I am the one named Malfeshnekor, worshipped as a god by those pathetic goblinoids and venerated by the mad Nualia. I have been in here for many years I would be free..."_ As you can still nothing in the flame lit shadows Lysander spots the glimmer of gold, much of it partially covered in the firepit and  ripe for the taking!

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Liars, cheat and conmen: they don't usually give a straight answer and this Malfeshnekor seems to be cut from the same cloth; in a way it is amusing to discover that in the old Empire people were not so different. Still, the part about "treasures" seems to be true, there's gold shining just up ahead...
...but this fellow might've been caged for a truly good reason. *"Damned Mayor."* the sellsword curses, tore between greed and caution *"Fine, you want out of this place. Understandable, but two questions: what's in it for us - you say 'treasures', but that could mean lots of different things."* he asks the disembodied voice, raising two fingers *"And the elven lady here asked you what is going to cost us. I want straight answers now, otherwise we just go out and leave you here to twiddle your thumbs."*

----------


## stack

_Malfeshnekor does not sound like the name of a good creature..._

*Spoiler*
Show

religion is +3, pretty sure nature doesn't apply, everything else...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis visibly shudders as the disembodied voice assaults his thoughts.  "Behind a ward, on an ancient abandoned... island?  Protected by artifacts of old?  Sought by Nualia?" he half-breathes.  He shakes his head vigorously to the negative.  "I don't think this ends well for us," he murmurs, glancing around with eyes like a cornered rabbit.

His words take on power as he takes in the flame-lit room.  "Lysander, I have stood by your side thus far, and won't leave now.  I think Nualia was not the most dangerous creature here."
*+1 will save for Lysander**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Soooooo, worshipped by Goblins, eh?  That sounds a lot like the monster figure in that post (#591).

*Spoiler: Jannis*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament) (affixed potency crystal: 1/2)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (0/1 focus)
Bless 1/2
Magic Weapon 0/1
Heal 2/3 (2d10)

Using my focus spell to cast Soothing Words on Lysander, granting him a +1 to imminent will saves.

----------


## DrK

Jannis, Jon and Shalendra recall the pictures upstairs of a god-like goblin thing devouring humans, and also some of the mad mutterings in the writings about a spirit here from the "ancient times" and they realise that this must be such a thing. Although none of them realise what this creature is you do all know that this creature is a thing of evil. 

For Lysander it hisses in his mind again. _"GOLD... I have as much GOLD as you can carry mortal and then more afterwards. Gold is easy to find and if you desire it you may have power as well as riches. You can rule a nation in my stead with all the wealth and mates you desire. Merely shatter the wards on the door to free me."_. As he mentions the wards on the door there is a faint crackle as if something has hit an invisible field of force and all over the walls and over the door there is is a ripple. All the brave heroes of Sandpoint can now see the runes etched onto the door frame, although the stone is old and crumbling and could be easy to destroy

----------


## farothel

Shalendra looks at the others and shakes her head no.  She's not going deal with this unless there's a way to blast it into little pieces.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry, Soothing Words*

---------------

Wealth beyond measure and power, all merely for some minor vandalism of something that is so old it would not last much longer anyway. So Lysander moves towards the wards, sword in hand, and squints trying to find something *"You know, I was a guard in Magnimar before moving to that cesspit that is Sandpoint."* the sellsword says to everyone and no one in a somewhat chipper voice *"Met my fair share of scum - damn, Calistria be my witness, I was one of them. First rule of a con,  find someone who wants something for nothing, then give them nothing for something."* Lysander keeps talking, sword slightly tilted just in case he has to parry a sudden attack *"I mean, if you offered me a chest of golden sails or some magical trinket, I might've even taken my chances. But to rule a kingdom, all my desires sated? Just to break some stones? Whoever you are, you are a fool as much as Nualia."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Action 1 - Stride towards the wards
Action 2 - Seek (Perception +9, corebook says it's the DM that should roll it) to find whoever caused the ripple through the forcefield
Action 3 - Dueling Parry

----------


## farothel

When Lysander moved up with his sword ready, Shalendra spoke a few words in Draconic to raise her shield, just in case he saw something she hadn't.   And she then cast detect magic to see what magic was going on here.

----------


## stack

Jon shakes his head, "Mayhaps we best leave. And maybe collapse the tunnel back by the door."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis blinks several times, keeping his peace.  After a time, he murmurs, "I see no reason we should release this ancient evil.  Should he lie in rest for another millennia, it would yet be too soon to break these seals."

----------


## DrK

Lysander advances forward towards (and I'm assuming not across) the wards but cannot see anything, although the room does carry a faint musty smell within it. For Shalendra as she looks outwards with her magical senses she can see the bubble of ancient wards, cracked or thin in places but still holding. The voice hisses more angrily, nearly a scream in your minds *"Break the wards you fools. Break the wards lest I destroy you in my wrath you filthy worms..."* more mental curses and screams and howls follow but almost incoherent and in a strange language that none of you recognise

_Are you retreating and locking down the cavern?_

----------


## farothel

"I don't think we're going to do that," Shalendra said, as she looked around for the location of the wards and a way to block this part of the location without breaking the wards in the process.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry, Soothing Words*

---------------

*"Agree, let's leave him here."* Lysander says, snorting out of frustration for not seeing anything that might give him some clue about the entity filling their minds with words *"But I would not collapse anything here, might break these wards. Better to hide the entrance best we can, we could use all the rummage in Thistletop to do that."*

----------


## stack

"Good thinking." Jon turns to head out, considering a parting jab at the voice, then thinking the better of it.

----------


## farothel

"I wanted a more permanent solution than to put some random crap in front of the door that other people can just as well remove," Shalendra said.  She had seen people in Hymbria who would go through quite a lot of junk to free a voice like that, especially if it offered good stuff.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 43/47 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Soothing Words*

---------------

*"Well, it worked until now."* Lysander shrugs, not really keen on meddling with ancient magic *"Besides, I'm not saying we just hide this entrance and hope for the best. We could share what we found with Father Zantus and Mayor Deverin - they could send word to people more knowledgeable about the Old Empire."* the sellsword throws a sideways glance inside the room *"But hey, if you find a solution that doesn't include us getting butchered by an ancient monstrosity, I'm all ears."*

----------


## farothel

"Not like this," Shalendra said, "but that Father you mentioned and the mayor could probably send some stone masons over to brick up everything down here.  That should do the trick.  We just have to make sure one of those doesn't break the wards, but we can do the bricking up a bit away from here. 
 Maybe we can best finish looking around and then we can head back."

She started looking for anyplace they hadn't been yet.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis eagerly retreats from the room, needing no further encouragement either from condescending ancient evils nor swordsmen too clever for their breeches.  "We could collapse the fort above, and bury this place under tons of stone and wood.  Leave no trace that civilization ever existed here..."

----------


## DrK

Screams and howls echo in your minds as you back out the room closing the doors. Shalendra, Jon and Jannis unable to see how they can interface or interact with the wards, the wards being sufficiently powerful and ancient as to defy your understanding. Leaving and looking around you realise that the easiest way to block this would be to close the coin door and then collapse the corridors and stone to block the way down to this lower level, although doing so would require more mining equipment and people so may need you to head back to Sandpoint. 

Heading back upstairs the sun and salt air from the sea welcome you as you re-emerge into the courtyard breathing in the air and enjoying the sun (and ignoring the smell of dead goblins)!
With Nualia dead and the goblin threat shattered you have saved Sandpoint!


_Well done you have Leveled up! And also Finished Book 1_

----------


## DrK

It had been a busy few days and when the heroes return to Sandpoint they are greeted by Mayor Deverin, Sheriff Belor Hemlock and Father Zantus. News of what you have achieved at Thistlepoint soon spreading throughout the town as everyone rejoices that the goblin tribes have been shattered and dispersed, Chief Ripnugget dead and Nualia, the architect of the attacks on the town dead now... On that last point Zantus shows his dismay, sad that the lost daughter of his predeccessor has caused so much trouble. 

Later as you rest in the Mayor's office Kendra bids you sit down. "We owe you thanks beyond what we can measure. Not only did you help save so many when we were attacked you have diffused that magical horror in the bowels under the glassworks and now shattered the goblin tribes so heavily its unlikley they will be able to rebuild for a generation. I know you have spoken of some demon in the bowels of Thistlepoint but Hemlock can deal with that."  At that Sheriff Hemlock leans forward and nods his head. *"Yes Kendra, we'll send a load of the lads up in the next few days and bury it under tons of rubble. From what you have described we should be able to collapse that lowest basement floor and render it unusable. We have also posted guards now above the tunnels under the Glass works."*


*Kendra Deverin*
Kendra nods and smiles. "Ah yes.. on that. Please I have someone I'd like you to meet," She gestures to the door and it opens to reveal a small bearded old man with a thin wispy white beard and thick reading glasses.  "Some of you will know master Brodert Quink. He is the towns foremost expert on Ancient Thassilonian artifacts."



The old man smiles and nods. "Ah, thanks to you mayor and thanks to you you fine people. You have done well to save us from the green menace and that poor deluded woman. Sad that so nice a girl has fallen so afar."  he coughs and clears his throat a few times cleaning his glasses nervously. "But now.. on the Runewell, a wondrous thing from the ancient ages, a Runewell attuned to Wrath I believe. one that may have led to the unpleasentness a few years ago."

"Where to begin..." the old man took the lenses from their perch on his nose and set to fastidiously cleaning them, his earlier distraction having eased a bit with the prospect of a willing audience... "So much about ancient Thassilon is unknown or is merely conjecture at this point. For all their ruins dot this land, little is known for certain about the mighty empire upon who's bones all of Varisia is built. Our ignorance is, of course, fostered in large part by Earthfall and its aftermath... when an empire is collapsing in fire and blood few have the good sense to keep detailed records for future scholars like myself." There is a twinkle in his eye as he replaces his glasses which gives you the impression he is speaking only half in jest.

"We do know that the empire collapsed at least seven millenia ago though I personally suspect it was closer to ten. And we know something about its rulership - the Runelords as they were known and their 'seven virtues of rule', rumored to have been handed down to them by some greater benefactor..." he gestures at the stone tablet on the table with its elaborate seven-pointed star before listing them from memory, "Generosity, Love, Humility, Temperance, Gratitude, Compassion and Industry... whether each of the seven Runelords gravitated towards those virtues by choice or had the virtues were assigned to them after the fact is unclear, but what is clear is that over time, as they grew in power and wealth, they descended into corruption and avarice, and those cherished virtues they represented became perverted into what we now know as the seven great sins of the soul - Greed, Lust, Pride, Gluttony, Envy, Wrath and Sloth."

Sitting up, the old man reached to pour himself some more tea, meticulous as he measured out a dollop of honey to stir into the steaming cup.

"I trust you are at least passingly familiar with the traditionally accepted schools of magic? Those traditions were defined by the Runelords who held to no such limitations, but rather allowed their individual natures and particular interests to drive their research... much less was known of magic in those times, much less and in some ways a great deal more..." he trails off for a second, his eyes taking on a faraway look as he absently sipped at his tea... musing... before stirring himself with a start and continuing.

"Our schools of magic were predominantly founded by what we learned of that age, each following the precepts laid down by one of the Runelords and the discoveries or advances each in turn had made. Now this isn't something widely discussed outside of magical academies - where such history is deemed both necessarily pertinent and potentially embarassing - but supposedly it aligns in thusly: Conjuration magic, attributed to Krune, the Runelord of Sloth, summons agents to serve a wizards will, allows one to travel great distances without taking a single step or fabricates some item or substance without the labor one would normally have to invest. Enchantment magic, attributed to Sorshen, the Runelord of Lust, focuses on subverting or outright dominating the thoughts and emotions - indeed the very will of others. Transformation magic is attributed to Karzoug, the Runelord of Greed and pertains mostly to enhancing the value of items or individuals, subjective value that is, as the wizard himself perceives it. Necromancy, interestingly enough, is attributed to the Zutha, Runelord of Gluttony - perhaps because of his never-ending hunger for the pleasures life held, and his all-consuming desire to extend that life indefinitely that he might experience them all. Illusion is given to Xanderghul, the Runelord of Pride, as so often that's all pride is - self-deception and the consequent deception of others in order to maintain the facade. Abjuration magic was attributed to Belimarius, the Runelord of Envy as he sought to supress the magics of others, all others, except that of he and his agents. Evocation magic, the most overtly destructive of the schools, is naturally attributed to Alaznist, the Runelord of Wrath whom was known to have harnessed powerful energies, raw and unrefined, in order to wield it against others. Now Divination magic is the lone school not attributed to a particular virtue or sin, nor to any Runelords... there are theories that such magic was suppressed at the time, perhaps by the mysterious patron the Runelords were beholden to, perhaps by the forgotten Goddess Lissala who saw true knowledge as the only real power... mayhap it simply wasn't considered a serious pursuit or each of the Runelords pursued it equally... remember, the schools as we know them now didn't exist at the time, they were predominantly formed in reaction to the Runelords advances in the magical arts and what little we know of them today."

Brodert took another sip of his tea, musing...

"Now we know something of the Runelords themselves but not much. The Runelord of Wrath - Alaznist - ruled the very land upon which we sit, once part of a nation known as Bak-ra-khan. Most of it perished beneath the waves - we are in fact just on what would have been its eastern edge. I suspect what we uncovered in the catacombs below the town would have been some sort of forward base, complete with stores for a siege and interrogation chambers for captured spies or enemies of war. In truth, that all but confirms my suspicions about the Old Light - collegues in Magnimar and elsewhere have scoffed, but I believe it used to be much, much taller, actually one of a series of flumes along the eastern border which served as a primary line of defense against Shalast to the east, capable of harnessing great energies and projecting them at range. In fact, the map we discovered showing the boundary between the two kingdoms seems to have the exact placement of those flumes shown on them - Torabor is going to be absolutely livid when I show him!"

The wizened Sage's grin breaks, his pleasure evident, before continuing on.

"Shalast, incidentally, was the domain of Kourzog, the Runelord of Greed, and whether the two nations were constantly at war or instead suffered a long series of seperate wars in succession is another debated point, but there was no love lost between the two, of that you can be certain. Sad to say, that is as much as we know for certain about those two of the seven, and less if known about the others. Sorshen, the Runelord of Lust, we know that she ruled a region south of here, beyond the Yondabakari River, a kingdom called Eurythnia, most of which has also been lost to the sea. There are suggestions that she played the two of them, Alanzist and Karzoug, against one another, and may have been the clandestine source of much of their strife... but that is really just conjecture. For the other runelords, we have names and precious few tidbits besides. Most of the rest of what I could tell you would be theories, not all of which I agree with. I do wish that thrice-cursed Sheriff would have allowed me more time to study the catacombs. Those documents we recovered were damaged almost beyond repair but I did manage to get some sketchings of the writings on the walls... and the likeness of the statue. The statue! You know, if I'm correct that might be the first surviving known image of the Runelord Alanzist! I'm going to have to contact some of my collegues in Magnimar, see what pressure can be brought to bear to reopen those chambers... perhaps bring the Pathfinders in on it; I'm loathe to let those meddlers and grave robbers in on it and have them tramping around down there, disturbing my work, but they do have the political connections and resources to get things done."


"At any rate, regarding the catacombs that were uncovered - what I found most intriguing was how much of the upper level was devoted to the temple of Lamashtu; up til now I've heard no mention of a connection between the Mother of Monsters and Alanzist, or any of the Runelords for that matter. At the time, the region was consumed with the worship of Lissala above all others... it could be that Alanzist was in league with the Goddess or at the very least petitioned her for demonic aid in her machinations. Powerful as they were, the Runelords were not above seeking allies where they could be found - Sorshen was rumored to favor intelligent undead like vampires and to have made pacts with demons like the succubi. Karzoug allied himself with dragons and is also believed to have even created entire races to serve him, such as the so-called 'Rune Giants' to serve as shock troops in his armies and the Faceless that could change their appearance at whim to serve as his spies. It is a connection which will demand more study, I think."

As he rambled on the Sheriff coughs loudly and cuts off the old man. Brodert looking at him crossly. *"Now Brodert, these brave heroes are tired. But I think it can be summed as to that we may desire your assistance lest there may a resurgence of these old magics. The ancient Lighthouse of Old Lady's Light lies on the coast to the South and it may be that my militia may need assistance in cleaning out the tunnels. Would you be willing to help?"*

As he speaks Kendra looks at Lysander, as if knowing what is going through the mercaneries mind. "Obviously we will pay you well. You have our thanks already and we offer each of you a bounty of 20gp to say thank you. In addtion whilst you remain here please take rooms at the Rusty Dragon. Amieko has inisisted she look after you and between us we will cover your room and board. Father Zantus has also suggested that if you are injured in your service to the town he or his devotees can help wth your injuries. So what say you? Will you remain her longer to help look after our small town?"

----------


## farothel

"I don't really have anywhere to go at the moment," Shallendra said, not adding she couldn't go back to Kyonin for quite some time, "so why not.  It's been quite interesting so far."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander musters all his willpower not to yawn at Quink's lecture on Thassilonian magic, almost failing more than once so that at times the sellsword grimaces and frowns and makes some weird faces to stop himself from showing how much he's bored. Besides, the threat at Thistletop is no more so it's not like he'll even need to worry about the ancient Empire ever again, right?

However the mercenary feels a bit too self-conscious when Brodert Quink talks about the seven sins of the soul: even Lysander can't really deny he has not always been the most virtuous of individuals, even though he certainly does not consider himself in the same league of Nualia or Tsuto. These thoughts stay with Lysander long enough that when Mayor Deverin finally talks about the reward, the sellsword doesn't haggle and just nods and gracefully accepts the gold offered *"Thanks. And sure, I'll hang around for a little while."* he says with a smirk - he had planned to stay in Sandpoint regardless: Thistletop is definitely good publicity, he accrued some goodwill in the town, Jannis is a bit naive but has been a good enough friend and he intends to woo that kind  priestess he met when the goblins attacked.

----------


## stack

Jon does his best to follow the history lesson, though it is outside his normal expertise. "I will stay and lend my aid. With the goblin threat diminished, I will not likely be needed elsewhere for a bit."

----------


## Farmerbink

"I'm sorry, Master Brodert, but I've never been the best student..."  Jannis blinks several times as the sheriff interrupts the lesson.  "Is there a shorter version you could give me sometime?  Again?"  His eyebrows furrow in an apparently genuine effort to focus, but Jannis misses most of the lesson, if not all.

"I'll have to ask Father Zantus, of course, and ma'n'pa.  They prolly won't mind- plenty of younger siblings to help run the farm the last couple years anyway.  But if I'm headed off on some other adventure, Father Zantus will have to have his say."  By the end of the comment, Jannis is grinning widely.  Clearly, something about their travels and trials so far prompted a change in the unassuming young man.

In a word, he's hooked.  And eager for more.

----------


## DrK

The next 2-3 days pas peacefully as you are able to rest in the charming town of Sandpoint. Staying in the (almost) finest rooms in the Rusty Dragon Ameiko takes excellent care of you wth fine food and beer on tap and there is a constant supply of local villagers coming up to congratulate you on saving the town (and their lives in the process). Some like the now friendly Ven Vinder (the gruff store owner) or Ibor Thorn (the tall balding owner of the mill) have come along to buy a mug of ale, others like the fat and gaudily dressed Cyrdak Drokkus (owner of the theatre) beg you for the tales of Thistlepoint and all the details for a show he'll perform later that  year. Your days are spent doing whatever you want before the evening is mostly filled with ale, food and the same tales again.

_feel free to look at the downtime rules for transferring runes or buying/ selling stuff etc..._

Its the fourth night after you've returned, when sated by a great feast of spice lamb and paprika spice potato you are suddenly awakened by screams and shouts from downstaors. A bellowing racket at the doors and what sounds like one of the town guard bellowing for the *"Murders! They are all dead, get Jannis, Lysander and the others. Sheriff wants 'em as fast as possible."*

----------


## stack

Jon enjoys the time of local celebrity, but in small doses. He spends much of his day out in the wilderness; too much time in town would wear on him. Having a friendly inn and fine meals waiting for him when he returns is certainly a pleasant development, of course. 

The shouting interrupts his pattern; Jon rushes to see what is the matter.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Last few days have been good to Lysander - he asked the elven lady to use her magical knack to upgrade his sword, told the story on how the party has freed Thistletop more times he could readily count (but carefully avoiding any mention of the misterious entity down there) and gave every member of the group a fair share of the glory and asked Alexis, the kind priestess he met, out for a date. Yes, life has been good so far and Lysander truly hoped it would last.
Of course, fate had something else in store for the sellsword.
When a guardsman starts screaming his name at the Rusty Dragon, Lysander opens the door in his undies but sword in hand; he's still a bit drowsy, but his killer instinct has been triggered and seems ready to fight. Slowly, the mercenary goes downstairs and speaks to the guard with contempt *"Keep your voice down! You're just spreading panic right now!"* that said, he looks around to see if the others are awake as well before asking the guard for more information *"What is happening? Are we under attack? Goblins again?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

More than anything else, Jannis finds the sudden attention immensely uncomfortable.  He reliably downplays his role, exhorting others instead. After spending one afternoon back home on the farm, he sullenly returned to the Rusty Dragon and for the first time eagerly partook in the ale bought by- well, somebody.  Just before returning to his room (they're nicer than anything acolytes are allowed to sleep in at the cathedral, that's for sure!), one of the townsfolk finally cajoles the "latest buzz" out of him.  

"Cedric thinks I'm some kinda super-person!" he complains, referencing one of his younger brothers.  "Sayin' I coulda stopped the Chopper, and nonsense lie it!  I'm just a man like anyone else!"  A few minutes later, close listeners might hear him mutter "Fool boy's gonna get hurt if he tries to be something he's not..."

Only a few hours later, Jannis is stirred awake by all the shouting, and hurries downstairs, bow in hand.  He rushes to the guardsman, hurrying close and calling upon Erastil's favor to magically help the man regain his composure.  "Easy, man.  Nothing gets better when you're too hurried to think.  _Who's_ all dead?  Where's the sheriff?"

----------


## farothel

Shalendra had set up shop to transfer the runes from the weapons they had gathered towards their own weapons.  It had taken some time, but it was something she had done before and it was a fairly simple thing, although it did take time to do it properly.  She didn't have much time to party during the days, but she did take time to rest and to have some good food.

"Indeed, keep quiet," she said when the guard came in while she was having some snack after having completed the last rune transfer.  She had been working quite hard while the others had been partying, or whatever they wanted, and she really wanted some time off to do something fun, so she was a bit annoyed when the guard came in.

----------


## DrK

The guard looks up in suprise as in  short order the 4 heroes are trooping downstairs in battle regalia ready solve the next problem in the town. The guard grins and nods. *2Erm, thanks. Come on lets head to the mill. There has been a murder!"* He bounces up and down on his feet as he winds his way up through the craped streets where candle lights are appearing at windows and some  voices call down _"Whats happening, we heard tell of a murder!"_ Approaching the large mill you can all see a worried looking Hemlock standing outside the mill that still clunks loudly.  With his chain hauberk on and a sword at his waist he looks more warlike than when ast you saw him and voice is serious.

First, let me thank you again for all youve done for Sandpoint. Its fortunate youve proven yourselves so capable, in Sandpoint or abroad, because weve a problem I think you can help us witha problem I wish I didnt have to involve anyone with, but one that needs dealing with now before the situation grows worse. Put simply, we have a murderer in our midstone who, I fear, has only begun his work. Some of you doubtless remember the Late Unpleasantness (or heard stories of it), how this town nearly tore itself apart in fear as Choppers slayings went on unanswered. Im afraid we might have something similar brewing now."

Last night, the murderer struck at the sawmill. There are two victims, and theyre theyre in pretty gruesome shape. The bodies were discovered by one of the mill workers, a man named Ibor Thorn, and by the time my men and I arrived on the scene, a crowd of curious gawkers had already sprung up. Ive got my men stationed there now, keeping the mill locked down, but the thing that bothers me isnt the fact that we have two dead bodies inside. Its the fact that this is actually the second set of murders weve had in the last few days.

I come to you for help in this mattermy men are good, but they are also green. They were barely able to handle themselves against the goblins, and what were facing now is an evil far worse than goblins. I need the help. But Im afraid youll need the help too. You see, Im afraid that this particular murderer knows one of you as well.

----------


## stack

Jon frowns throughout the plea. "Yes, of course I will do what I can. A bit out of my usual line. Now, don't be dragging things out for effect, which of us are you speaking of?"

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------


*"Uh, wait, let me put something on."* Lysander says to the guard before running upstairs, since he went down to meet the yelling watchman just in his undies. After a couple of minutes the sellsword is back downstairs, wearing simple clothes and with the ancient sword found beneath Sandpoint at his side, but no armour; that done, he follows the guard with a heavy frown, an expression of grave concern at the thought that after the assault of the greenskins now he has to deal with a murder.

At the mill, Lysander listens to what Hemlock has to say and sighs heavily *"All right. Fine. I'll help."* he says back, then takes charge like he knows all too well what to do *"Sheriff, if there are any of your guards inside, please instruct them to leave the mill immediately. They might inadvertently destroy critical evidence; you may deploy them outside to keep civilians away."* the sellsword says while looking at the crowd assembled just outside the mill before asking question to the poor Sheriff *"Are there any witnesses? Not necessarily of the deed itself, we need to talk with whoever found the bodies as well. And you talked about another set of murder, can we examine that scene as well? Who were the victims? We need information if you want us to solve this."* 
That said, the sellsword looks at Jon and nods - the question of who's the unfortunate soul that might be connected to the murder is quite important as well.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra wasn't sure what she could do.  She had seen bodies, even created a few on occasion, but only in self-defense.  She could have a look if it would help.
"When and what were those other murders," she asked, "can we see those bodies too, just to see if there is a connection of some sort."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns thoughtfully.  "I'll try 'n help, but I'm a church man, not a detective.  I guess let's see what happened and we'll go from there?"

----------


## DrK

Approaching the barn doors there is some shouting as  few of the guards trail out, more than a few of them looking pale and drawn from the horror within. Heading in you can see the lumber mill, a large expanse up against the Turrandok river that flows around Sandpoint. Its a well build wooden structure with solid wooden walls and a tough shingle roof. Inside is a mass of log splitters, saws and wood chippers all powered by heavy trundling pulleys and ropes tied to the lathe water wheel that spins listlessly in the river. The mill is, or rather was, run by Ibor Thorn and Banny Harker, the latter now dead! Along with one Katrine Vendor, eldest daughter of Ven Vinder the owner of the local store. 

Looking around its a scene of literal horror. On the lower floor amidst a pile of blood splattered firewood is the mangled remains of Katrine, the young woman efficiently butchered by the spinning saw blades and chisel blades. Blood has splattered over the wood bin pooling at the bottom under her remains. At least, you can all think, that it was likely quick for her.  On a wall on the upper level where the timbers are lowered into the chipper and splitters is Harker's body. His fate was not quick! The poor man affixed to the wall by several hooks and his face mutliated with skin removed and lower jaw missing. His bare chest is deface as well with a crude seven pointed star carved deep into, worryingly reminiscent of the siherdon medallion you recovered from Thistletop. A vile stench permeates the upper levels, like rotting meat, but you are surprised that its present so quickly. 

_Feel free to use any skill you think are suitable to do some investigating for additional clues_

----------


## farothel

Shalendra started casting detect magic to see if there were any magic resonances around (not counting herself and her companions) while also checking out the general surroundings for any small things that are out of place in a spot like this.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


detect magic, then arcana or occultism (same modifier) to see what exactly the magical thing is: (1d20+9)[*19*]
general perception: (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander turns pale at the sight of the corpses inside the mill *"Not my first ride but Calistria be my witness, it's never easy."* the sellsword says and quickly regains his composure - as he said, it doesn't seem the first time he has to deal with brutal murders. While Lysander approaches the two victims, he asks Jannis and Jon *"Do you know these two? Do you remember anything that could shine some light on why the killer has chosen them? Any enemies?"* and that said, he starts his own examination: without moving the bodies, he tries to understand how the murderer has killed the two townspeople.

*Spoiler*
Show

Medicine to perform a forensic examination of the bodies.
(1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis openly retches at the girsly sight.  Eyes watering at the stench, he stumbles outside to escape, however briefly, the gruesome scene.  It takes him several moments to master himself and re-enter, during which Lysander has begun a fairly cursory inspection.  The young cleric closes his eyes and says a quiet prayer before joining his mercenary companion.  "Here, let me help," he murmurs, trying to focus on the academic truths of where body parts are supposed to be, rather than the graphic truth that a great many of them are out of place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jannis has medicine at (1d20+12)[*25*].  Doubt nature or survival will be applicable, but both are at +6: (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## stack

Jon pauses upon seeing the grisly scene. Nature can be savage, but it takes an intelligence to be wicked and cruel.

"I have met them, not much more than that." Jon looks around for anything that might shed light on the situation. (perception is +11)

----------


## DrK

The party search around looking for clues, with Jannis and Shalendra's naturally curious bents (or knowledge of medicine) offering a fair amount of clues as to what may have come to pass to end up with Katrine and Harker's untimely deaths. Searching around the various areas a few clues can be found...
Searching around for footprints  it appears that a set of bare human feet entered from the *Timber Pier* that juts out into the river, the tracks starting in the mud under the pier and then ending after a scramble up the walls of the mill into the upper floor window (presumably where the intruder attacked Katrine and threw her into the chipper). Around the area the *rotten smell* seems to linger, like that of decaying flesh. Jannis investigates and realises it cannot be coming from the bodies as its not been long enough, the smell of decay lingers, perhaps a clue as to nature of the attacker. *Katrine's* body offers little clues, her mangled remains effectively dismembered by the savage spinning blades and saws of the chipper. At least it was quick is the only solace one can found there. 

Around the upper level it appears where a struggle took place, likely between the attacker and Harker. A hatchet is buried in the wooden frame of the chipper shaft, a set of large finger bloody fingerprints on the handle (prints that match Harker's hand size). The blade is notched heavily and as Jannis leans in he can see chunks of mangled deadened flesh in the chipped blade and putting it together with the smell of decay realises that it may be a ghast- a vile diseased and rotting form of undead ghoul that was here. 

Harker's body is a mess, pinned to the wall with its jaw removed (so no speak with dead) and the Sihedron Rune carved into his chest. The rune you know is to do with the magic of ancient Thassilon and you have its twin recovered from Nualia (although perhaps best not to advertise that). His death Jannis suspects was caused by the deep claw marks that have carved out great chunks of his flesh. 

Jannis, Lysander chat to each other wondering why they might have been chosen. Recalling the rumours they've heard in the pub both are aware that Harker was rumoured to have a secret lover, likley Katrine Vendor judging by her body being here. Her father, Ven Vinder (manager of the general store) is a ruddy burly man with a savage temper, quick fists, a like for strong drink and a frequent visitor to Hemlock's drunk tank. Harker is a co-owner of the mill with  Ibor Thorn, a young man who discovered the bodies. he sits nearby, splattered with blood from here tried to save his friend looking shocked!

----------


## farothel

Shalendra walked over to Ibor for a little chat.
"Hello," she said softly, "let's go outside for a moment."

She guided him to the back of the mill where there were no onlookers, so he didn't have to see the bodies or the other townspeople.
"What can you tell me about the two deceased," she asked, "did they have any enemies or something?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns deeply as he helps uncover the nature of the perpetrator.  "Human footprints, and a premature stench of decay..."  Nearly immediately he comes to the same conclusion as Shalendra, though he clearly wishes there was reason to doubt.  "But why would some undead monster kill these two in particular?  Or was it just random?  It doesn't _seem_ random, to come out of the water here, climb an outer wall into a 2nd-story window and such."

He ponders the situation for a few moments.  "Which is worse?"

Deeply concerned, he returns to Hemlock.  "I have... bad news," he begins.  "I guess maybe no worse than you already had," he adds as an afterthought.  "I'm confident the creature that did this is a particularly cunning form of undead known as a ghast..."  Without sugar-coating anything, Jannis lays out the details he and the others have discovered.

"In short, I... don't have any idea why it would have targeted these two in particular, nor helpful suggestions for killing it and protecting the locals.  If it can climb walls, swim without breathing, and apparently escape unseen...  Well, we have a big problem on our hands."

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander does seem quite concerned by the revelation that the brutal murderer they've been asked to deal with is also a dangerous undead; on top of that, the murderer is also connected to the ancient Empire, a threat he truly hoped was over with the defeat of Nualia. After the investigation of the crime scene, the sellsword follows Jannis outside to talk with Hemlock and chimes in to offer his own insight.

*"A curfew - no civilians outside after dusk. Also, more guards patrolling the streets during the night. Anyone in violation of the curfew should be arrested and interrogated."* he says to the Sheriff, advice meant to protect the people of Sandpoint; he then turns towards Jannis and says with barely more than a whisper, to be sure that no else besides the priest of Erastil and the Sheriff might hear his words *"Do you remember the lecture Quink gave us? He said that one of those thassilonian leaders made use of intelligent undead; don't remember the name, but I do remember the sin she represented - Lust. And we had found a thassilonian symbol on one of the victims. Might be lust the motivation behind the murder?"* he clears his voice, looks around, than goes on *"We need to know more about the other murder you told us, Sheriff. Then, I believe it would be useful to pay a visit to Quink - to ask him about the ancient Empire - and to Zantus - to ask on how to deal with ghasts."*

----------


## stack

Jon recoils from the scent as he helps survey the scene, but it does spark a thought. "Perhaps we could track the creature by its foul stench? A scent hound would be most beneficial. Let me think, are there any in town?..." (society mostly replaces the old Knowledge local, Jon is +0; not sure if a druid gets a bonus to remembering local pets.)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis frowns at Lysander's suggestions, and then starts, having forgotten the sheriff's comment about another murder.  "Yes, whatever you can tell us, or show us perhaps-" he adds with a curious expression.  Obviously uncomfortable, he starts again.  "What I mean is we can't afford another... unpleasantness.  We've got to deal with this sooner rather than later.  If possible, without making a grand to-do of it....  I- it probably wouldn't go well if we put the people on curfew..."

----------


## DrK

Shalendra sops by the clearly shaken Harker. The man shakes his head at Shalendra's gentle line of questioning. *"I don't they had enemies... certainly Katrine didn't. She were a kind gentle lass. Too good for Ibor. "* Pausing he considers , *"Me and Ibor were doing okay. We don't see eye to eye with the Scarnetti's but they wouldn't do this, we paid our debts to them, no matter what they say"*. Shalendra has heard of the Scarnetti family, a powerful family connected with crime over much of Varisia they are one of the three old lineages of old Varisians and have done much to colour people's views of local Varisians. Here they are engaged often in extortion and protect rackets. 

By the sheriff Lysander and Jannis speak to the clearly trouble sheriff. "More trouble, its not what we need. Not needed at all. First goblins and now you tell there are the living dead stringing folk up and murdering good woman." At Lysander's suggestions he pauses, "I think thats a little hasty. I'll call in some of the militia, get some patrols organised and make sure we watch the river side. But we can't be having a curfew, the merchants council would never permit it."

At mention of the "other murder" he nods "Oh aye. There were murders a few days ago, some guards on a merchant caravan found dead in a barn out by the farms and fields to the north. Tere was one survivor, a lad called Harker but he was demented. Raving and screaming so took him to the sanitorium to calm him down. He's been there since then, but should still be living unless he was ill. You could start there?""
At the mention of Quint the sheriff nods, "Aye, he's grumpy but he's smart. He may know the signifigance of that symbol and the way poor Ibor was pinned up."  

As Jon ponders the scene and a scent dog he remembers that Daviren (Hosk) has a fine looking wolf hound up at the Goblin Squash stables, one that he boasts can track a goblin at quarter of a mile.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander rolls his eyes, not that moved by the arguments the two men brought to the table *"You let these people do what they want, you'll have panic in the streets. But hey, it's your town."* he says with a shrug, a bit bothered that Jannis and Hemlock do not seem to understand the need of the approach he proposed. 
But the sellsword is not the Sheriff of Sandpoint (at least for now) and he has a different job to do, so he says to Jannis *"Hm. I say we should start with this Harker, then pay a visit to Quink. After might be a good idea go take a look where this Harker has been found, to see if the culprit has left any evidence."* the mercenary throws a look at the mill *"But let's see first what Jon and Shalendra have found first."* that said, Lysander shivers a bit.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra patted Harker on the shoulder.
"I understand," she said, "why don't you go home and have a rest.  I don't think there's anything you can do here today."

She made a mental note to have this Scarnetti family.  Having an undead attacking people was not something a lot of people would do, but she also knew that lots of people had skeletons in their closet.  In this case it could be quite literal.

She headed back to the others and when the sheriff, guards or anybody couldn't hear.
"He didn't know anything," she said, "at least I didn't feel he did.  He had one name though with which they had altercations previously, the Scarnetti family.  Local crime family from what I heard, extortion and protection rackets and the like.  Seems unlikely, but it might be worth to check out."

----------


## Farmerbink

Lysander's doubt is far from lost on Jannis, but for the time being, the young cleric chalks it up to different priorities.  "Yes, lets," he answers, surprisingly eager to hear what the others have to say.  A previously subtle hint of steel almost totally overtakes the young man's expression.  Grimly determined to protect his flock, he strides purposefully back towards the mill.  With a wry smirk, he turns to Lysander as they walk together.  "It's probably naive ambition, but I'd be thrilled to have an answer solved before this fiend has another chance to strike."  Turning deathly serious he adds, "I swear by Hawkeye and all that's Good, I'll take every victim out of its hide, whatever foul creature did this."  

Subconsciously, his hand grips the wooden haft of his sickle, so tight they're turning white in the morning sun.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I asked a question in Discord, but I want to make sure it doesn't get lost.  The name "Harker" seems to have gotten too much attention?  I _thiiiiiink_ the survivor of the previous attack must have a different name entirely, and I'm fairly sure Shalendra was talking with Ibor Thorn _about_ the deceased Harker?  Obviously, I'd like clarification here before we go too deep into the weeds.

Unrelated to that, I'm firmly on board with pursuing these leads aggressively.  The "demented" survivor of the previous attack seems probably low-value, so I'm happy to talk with Quint first, the Scarnetti's second, and the survivor third.

----------


## stack

Once the group is gathered to confer, Jon mentions his thought, Hosk's wolfhound might be able to track the creature."

----------


## farothel

"it can't be all that far away," Shalendra said, "as such a critter would not be inconspicuous while walking around.  But sure, a dog can help, although I think such a critter will not remove its tracks."

----------


## DrK

As you gather around Lysander considers the scarnetti angle. The Scarnettis have never had the best reputation in Sandpoint. During the early days of the settlement, the late Alamon Scarnetti almost provoked a war with the local Varisian population. And Alamons son Titus, the current head of the Sandpoint branch, is viewed as a humorless moral scold. There are even dark rumors that he may have ties to the Sczarni. The recent rash of fires that destroyed all the competing lumber mills in the region has done little to dispel this suspicion, however nothing Lsyander has heard would lead him to think they would be involved in ancient magics, runewells or using undead. 

Standing about the discussion starts on tracking the ghast, investigating the survivor *Habe* who is in the sanitorium (a squat building ~3 miles from town, so an hours walk) or disturbing Quint the local grumpy sage.  From where you are at the mill you'd have to walk past Brodert's house on way to see Master Hosk at his stables. The Scarentti manor lies just outside the walls of the town to the south across the bridges in the leafy wooded slope overlooking the town.  Leaving the scene of the slaughter you start walking towards Brodert's House where as you rap on the door there is a lot of indistinct grumbling before a cool blue light appears in the window. After a further two minutes the door opens a crack revealing a crotchety looking gnome some 3ft tall who stares up at all of you, face cross...



"Why are you hammering on my door in the middle of the night? What brings you here?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis starts, a bit surprised.  "Err.  It's only just midday, good sir.  Up late again with your research?"  He begins to explain their question, making no effort to hide their urgency nor sugar-coat the situation.

"You see, it's pretty bad, Master Quint.  Anything you can tell us that might help us piece together this business with the Thassillonians and...  whoever might be able to raise a ghast," he finishes, with a frown.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dunno how I've managed to not even train diplomacy yet -_- (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Before reaching Quink's home, Lysander shares his opinion about the least reputable family in Sandpoint *"Doubt Titus Scarnetti has anything to do about this. I mean, if he had any beef with our victims, he would've sent some of his guys to mess them up. Necromancy, the ancient Empire - it doesn't make much sense, he might be a criminal but this is way beyond that."* and that said, he follows the party to meet Quink.

So when Quink opens the door and greets them (even though he's understandbly annoyed by that) he nods to Jannis and his words, truly hoping the sage might be able to shed some light on the mystery at hand.

----------


## stack

Jon stays a step back, letting Jannis take the lead and not wanting to crowd.

----------


## DrK

The sage takes you all and then shakes his head. "Ghasts, sihedron runes... what on Golarion are you muttering about." He shakes his head again, "The old runelords didn't have much truck with the undead. Only Sloth and Gluttony of the seven vices dabbled in necromancy. The Runewell under the town seems to be wrath and anger. They were far more direct in their magics. You must be mistaken." Keeping the door ajar he looks at you all and then motions you to leave. "You move on now. If I think on somethin I can let you know at the that Inn you live in but for now leave me be." The door then slams in front of you.

Standing in the pre-dawn darkness, the street lighting (guttering oil lamps flickering on the corners) giving you some light you can make your way up the hill towards the Goblin Squash stables. At least there, despite the early hour you can see signs of life as Davren Hosk seems to be moving about his stable yard. As you approach the gates there is a deep and loud barking from a large dog and Davren's gruff voice bellows over the gate "Who is skulking out there in the dark?"

----------


## farothel

"Nice guy," Shalendra said as the door was slammed in their face.  She would follow the others to the next location, the few lanterns making that she could see quite well with her low light vision.

When they arrived at the location, she gave a whistle she had learned that would calm dogs down, before turning to Davren.
"We're here because we were told that you have a dog that can sniff out just about anything," she said, "and we might be in the market for such an animal."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


nature to command the dog to be silent: (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis blinks a little as the door is slammed, but he quickly regains his composure.  "Thanks for your help," he mutters, shaking his head.  He heads to the Goblin Squash without much prodding, eager to find any resolution that avoids curfews or any return to the Late Unpleasantness....

"It's quite important, Master Daviren.  I...  Well, I don't feel like we should share too many details without Hemlock's say-so, but it's that kind of issue," he finishes with an unhappy, wry frown.

----------


## DrK

Shalendra whilstles to the dog and it soon quietens. And as the gate open it can be seen sitting down on its haunches look expectant. Hosk,a  gruff weathered aging man squints at you all, a large and heavy pitchfork in his hands. Then he see's who it is and lowers the manure covered fork. *"Oh aye. Its ye folk. The heroes of Thistletop. You killed many a goblin in that place folk are saying. Even a goblin chief, shame you left his ears I'd have loved them for my collection."*

Waving you inside the yard he limps towards the back door of his livery, *"You wanting Tea? I've got a brew on but it may be a tad strong."* he offers returning with steaming pewter tankards of tea strong enough to peel boot leather for any who want it. *"So what do you want my Fang for? There's been something going on this morning as I've heard commotion from near the river. If Hemlock has got you involved it must be something important."*

----------


## farothel

Shalendra heads towards the dog and petted it.
"Hoozagooboi then," she said softly, letting the others do the talking to the human.

----------


## stack

Jon takes some tea, "We cannot go into details, but we believe Fang may be able to find the scent of an unnatural creature that is behind the stir. The matter is grave. I have no intent of taking him into danger, only using his nose to find a trace."

----------


## DrK

Hosk pauses, sipping on the tea and then slowly nods. *"You hunting something nasty then? DId it do whatever has happened down at the mill?"* He nods some more. *"I trust you lot. You saved the town, you sorted whatever was under the glassworks and then you killed the goblins. You promise to keep my Fang safe and you can borrow him, but if it takes a while I want him home each night, or a message to say he's all right?"*

As he says that he walks over to Fang and kneels down to speak to the dog which then looks up at the party and barks in a friendly way, tongue lolling out of its mouth. Hosk reaches down to a stack of chewed bones and offers one to Lysander, *"Offer him this, help him be friendly to ye'"*

*Spoiler: Fang's Stats*
Show


Perception +9; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
Skills Acrobatics +7, Athletics +9, Survival +11
Str +2, Dex +2, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +2, Cha -1
AC 18; Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +7
HP 30
Speed 35 feet
Melee  jaws +9 [+4/-1], Damage 1d6+2+2 piercing
Pack Attack The dogs Strikes deal 1d4 extra damage to creatures within the reach of at least two of the dogs allies.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

Lysander accepts the treats for the dog and nods *"Look, we can't say much at the moment. Promise we'll tell you everything over a beer when this mess is all sorted out."* that said, the sellsword kneels, offers a treat to Fang and pats the dog between the ears and flashes a menacing grin *"And sure. Anyone even looks at your dog funny, I'll make sure they regret it."*

----------


## farothel

Shalendra continued petting the dog.
"Of course we will," she said, "I hope to have this sorted as quickly as possible.  And with this gooboi we have a better chance.  Hey, gooboi.  Yes, you are.  You're a gooboi, aren't you."
The last was at the dog.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis smiles at Shalendra, surprised to find himself maintaining a more serious decorum than an Elf.  With a bit of a shrug, he adds his own assurances.  "He'll be as safe as can be," the farmboy-turned-cleric offers.  "Take care of 'im like our own.  Deadeye's honor."

----------


## DrK

Hosk nods happily offering firm handshakes to you all before you head back out into the cool predawn streets. Heading back to the watermill with the massive shaggy dog in tow you can still see a couple of guards wandering about and a trio of them standing guard by the door. The dog growls as it nears the scene of the crime, ears pared back and teeth bared. 

It pulls at the leash straining and dragging you down towards the small dock that juts out into the fast flowing river. As you get closer Jon spies the tell traces of muck and river slime on the dock leading to the mill, and then scuff marks and mud on the wall where something has clambered up and into the window...

_Where are you tracking? Crossing the river or starting in the mill?
You can use perception or animal handling_

----------


## stack

Jon gives the hound a scratch behind the ear. "I believe he has a scent. Since the river seems likely to be unprofitable, I suggest getting a sample of the scent, then making a circle around town, repeating it in an increasing radius. I suppose we could make sure there isn't anything we missed inside first."

(Command an animal is in Nature. Jon is +9 on nature and +11 on perception. Should these be secret checks?)

----------


## farothel

"I'm not all that familiar with the environment," Shalendra said, "So you can take the lead on this one."
She will follow, but certainly keeping a sharp eye on what's going on around them.

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"Sure, let's try that. Hope the dog finds something."* Lysander says a bit unconvinced, but at the moment he has not a better plan so he's willing to follow the one concocted by Jon. Still, he stands at the ready, hand on the hilt of the sword - this whole situation has become increasingly dangerous and he wonders if accepting the role of "hero" is really worthwhile...

----------


## DrK

With the dog howling and straining at the leash you quickly head from the dock to the mill, there after barking a lot Fang picks up the scent once more and runs down by the river for a hundred yards before once more hitting the river, although this time with her sharp eyes Shalendra can see on the other side of the river a slither and broken branches on the bank looking like someone has climbed out. 

About 20 minutes later after scaling the heights to the Cathedral and leaving via the northern gate, a couple of guards waving you through, you trace the river down to where the marks where and with a great bark Fang finds the scent once more. As you follow it across the rough grassy terrain and light scrubs surrounding Sandpoint you bear slowly to the South West and and hour or so (and 3 miles) later you can see the mass of yellowing fields of corn standing person high surrounding three of four large farms that dominate the area. A few black spots (presumably scarecrows) dot the fields and a coupldof paths criss cross between the 8ft high fields of corn. Fang though pauses, the scent clearly lost as you traverse a field thick with cow and pig dung, but the tracks and path had been gong straiht and still seemed aimed at the Hambley Farm

----------


## stack

"Lets keep straight ahead, try to catch the scent over there." Jon nods towards the farm.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra follows in the middle of the group, looking around for any ambushes or other unplesantries.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

Plunging into the maze of crops and rough muddy cart paths you all soon lose sight of the farm buildings at the centre of the fields as your field of visions becomes limited to the 8ft stalks of golden yellow wheat, the grey clouds above you and the occasional rough looking scarecrow on a wooden post in the crops. Its after the scond such one that you pass that Shalendra raises the alarm as she spies out of the corner of her eye the "scarecrow" jumping off the post and dropping into the grain some 40ft off to your right....

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: None*

---------------

*"What the..."* Lysander says alarmed by what is happening, so much that he draws his sword and looks around a bit scared *"Don't like it. Feels like we're lost in a maze."* that said, he approaches the stalks and gently pushes them apart with the sword to have a better look of the field.

----------


## stack

Jon is put off by the suspiciously tall wheat, suspecting something is amiss before they even enter. He holds back the temptation to exit the field and just burn it clear.

----------


## farothel

Shalendra shouts out a warning when she sees the figure move, but she's too late to attack it.
"I think that we have been spotted," she said to the others, "lets proceed with caution."

----------


## DrK

As Lysander approaches the field and gently pushes the stalks apart there is a flurry of movement and from just in front Lysander and leaping out from the further down the lane behind them a pair of savage and feral looking ghouls in ragged farm clothes leap out to attack the heroes of sandpoint. The one in front of Lysander leaps forward, a claw lashing out whilst the one at the back races up to slash at Jannis



_
Ghoul 1: Claw Lysander (1d20+9)[17] Dam (1d4+1)[2] and Fort DC 15 or paralysed
Ghoul 2: Move and attack Jannis (1d20+9)[29] Dam (1d4+1)[5] and Fort DC 15 or paralysed

GO GO PLAYERS
_

----------


## Bunny Commando

*Lysander - HP: 60/60 - Conditions: None - Active Effects: Dueling Parry (+2 AC)*

---------------

*"WATCH OUT!"* the sellsword yells to alert the others before narrowly dodging the sudden attack, claws almost scraping his unprotected face. Lysander then swings back with his sword, trying to keep the ghoul at arm's length - he remembers all too well the remains of its victims, not really keen on ending up like them. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative roll (if needed) (1d20+10)[*28*]

Action 1 - Snagging Strike (1d20+13)[*25*] Damage (2d8+4)[*8*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 2 - Snagging Strike (1d20+8)[*25*] Damage (2d8+4)[*9*] (Flat-footed if hit)
Action 3 - Dueling Parry (+2 AC)

----------


## farothel

"Oh, ****," Shalendra said as she grabbed her rapier, moved into flanking position with Jannis, who was harder hit than Lysander and tried to run through the ghoul.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


action 1: draw weapon
action 2: move to flanking position with Jannis (ghoul is flat-footed to me and Jannis)
action 3: attack ghoul (1d20+10)[*25*] for damage: (1d6+4)[*8*] (and (1d6)[*6*] sneak attack damage due to flanking)

reaction: nimble dodge (+2AC) against first melee attack to me.

AC: 21 (23 with nimble dodge)
HP: 30/30

----------


## stack

Jon wastes no time in exclamations, conjuring a bolt of lightning to strike the two creatures.*Spoiler*
Show

1&2 electric arc (2d4+3)[*7*] basic ref 19
3. step to be within touch of Lysander but not in ghoul reach

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is as surprised as anyone when the Ghoul leaps forth and slashes across his chest.  With a grunt, he _just_ manages to keep his feet and bearings, and drops his bow in favor of his sickle.  With a word, Erastil grants him insight into the future, and he tries to mimic Shalendra's movements, less familiar with melee combat, but bolstered by his God's divine providence.

*Spoiler: Jannis, round 1*
Show

*Jannis Sotheby*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 3, *HP* 35/35, *Speed*  25
*AC* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 7, *Will* 11, *Perc* 11
*Composite shortbow* +7 (1d6+2 Piercing) deadly d10 (Emblazon Armament)
*Spell attacks* +9 (damage and type varies)
*Sickle* +7 (1d4 slashing) trip, agile
*Dagger* +7 (1d4 piercing) versatile slashing, agile
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Conditions* 
Divine Spells: Cantrips: Divine Lance, Forbidding Ward, Guidance, Read Aura, Shield
Soothing Words (1/1 focus)
Bless 2/2
Magic Weapon 1/1
Heal 3/3 (2d10)

1 action draw sickle
2 action cast true strike
3 action attack:
(1d20+8)[*23*] OR [roll[]1d20+8[/roll] whichever is higher
(1d4)[*1*] damage

----------

